# The Journal of "Sweat" - Time to put some muscle on !!



## Sweat

*EDIT on 24/12/12*

*
*

*
This journal started as strength focused but am now looking more towards BBing.*

*
*

*
There are pictures of my progress through the journal along with my improvement in strength, will consolidate them into this first post at some point in the near future.*

*
*

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Hi all,

Fairly new to the forum and really enjoying it so far, lots of solid advice and really liking the motivational aspect of seeing other peoples progress. A few people have suggested that I do a journal to track my progress and further boost my motivation... so here goes...

Bit of introduction for those that don't know me, I'm 29 years old, been training on/off since I was late teens, got back into the gym properly April 2012 and loving it.

Always been fairly able to put on some muscle, but never been cut or anywhere near it. Mainly due to very serious boozing, but knocked that on the head Feb 2012.

Weight at start of this year was 115kg, now down at 101.9kg and want to keep reducing it further but I am in less of an immediate rush.

Stat's at the moment:

180cm

18.1% Bodyfat

49" Chest

16.75" Arms

13" Forearms

26.25" Thighs

38.25" Waist

54.2" Shoulders

17" Calve

17" Neck

Supplements I take are Protein (Whey or Casein depending on requirement), Creatine, Fish Oil, Multivits.

These are my tested 1RM, did them on separate days last week, don't count ones before that as was at a different weight:

Bench 125kg

Deadlift 165kg

OHP 80kg

Squat 115kg (Really sucks I know, did the common faux pa and never focused on legs as thought they looked big enough anyway, all fat though it seems, working on it now though)

Also these are my Bodyweight Max's:

Lat Pull Ups (Bodyweight) x 4

Dips (Bodyweight+40kg) x 8

My plan for this journal will be focused around my primary goal of increasing strength through Wendels 531 programme, while eating clean to help continue my fat loss.

Short term goals will be based on Wendel's programme, only difference is I plan to use 5kg/10kg increments per cycle on Upper/Lower in place of 5lb/10lb until I plateau then move to the smaller increments. The theory behind this is at my relatively low base of current 1RM I have a lot of initial potential to gain. Will play this part cycle by cycle (Cycle is 4 weeks for those that not aware of the programme).

End goal would be 2.5x Bodyweight Deadlift, 2x Bodyweight Squat and 1.5x Bodyweight Bench, while also get the Bodyfat down to 12% or less.

I will update the journal once a week as a recap of that weeks progress.

Will also post progress pics as I go through, here is some I took last week, poor lighting and I also think the lens of the iphone was broken as I look fat in the photo... oh no, that's just my actual physique!!! 



Anyway, thanks for reading guys and girls.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Fairly new to the forum and really enjoying it so far, lots of solid advice and really liking the motivational aspect of seeing other peoples progress. A few people have suggested that I do a journal to track my progress and further boost my motivation... so here goes...
> 
> Bit of introduction for those that don't know me, I'm 29 years old, been training on/off since I was late teens, got back into the gym properly April 2012 and loving it.
> 
> Always been fairly able to put on some muscle, but never been cut or anywhere near it. Mainly due to very serious boozing, but knocked that on the head Feb 2012.
> 
> Weight at start of this year was 115kg, now down at 101.9kg and want to keep reducing it further but I am in less of an immediate rush.
> 
> Stat's at the moment:
> 
> 180cm
> 
> 18.1% Bodyfat
> 
> 49" Chest
> 
> 16.75" Arms
> 
> 13" Forearms
> 
> 26.25" Thighs
> 
> 38.25" Waist
> 
> 54.2" Shoulders
> 
> 17" Calve
> 
> 17" Neck
> 
> Supplements I take are Protein (Whey or Casein depending on requirement), Creatine, Fish Oil, Multivits.
> 
> These are my tested 1RM, did them on separate days last week, don't count ones before that as was at a different weight:
> 
> Bench 125kg
> 
> Deadlift 165kg
> 
> OHP 80kg
> 
> Squat 115kg (Really sucks I know, did the common faux pa and never focused on legs as thought they looked big enough anyway, all fat though it seems, working on it now though)
> 
> Also these are my Bodyweight Max's:
> 
> Lat Pull Ups (Bodyweight) x 4
> 
> Dips (Bodyweight+40kg) x 8
> 
> My plan for this journal will be focused around my primary goal of increasing strength through Wendels 531 programme, while eating clean to help continue my fat loss.
> 
> Short term goals will be based on Wendel's programme, only difference is I plan to use 5kg/10kg increments per cycle on Upper/Lower in place of 5lb/10lb until I plateau then move to the smaller increments. The theory behind this is at my relatively low base of current 1RM I have a lot of initial potential to gain. Will play this part cycle by cycle (Cycle is 4 weeks for those that not aware of the programme).
> 
> End goal would be 2.5x Bodyweight Deadlift, 2x Bodyweight Squat and 1.5x Bodyweight Bench, while also get the Bodyfat down to 12% or less.
> 
> I will update the journal once a week as a recap of that weeks progress.
> 
> Will also post progress pics as I go through, here is some I took last week, poor lighting and I also think the lens of the iphone was broken as I look fat in the photo... oh no, that's just my actual physique!!!
> 
> View attachment 88770
> View attachment 88769
> View attachment 88768
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading guys and girls.


Very similar stats and goals to me and I'm using similar training so I'm subbed! Good luck mate!!


----------



## Sweat

Cheers Mike, just did my deadlifting session. Will update on full week 1 activity tomorrow. Cool dog by the way bud.


----------



## MRSTRONG

got some good triceps on ya .


----------



## Sweat

Cheers bud, relatively strong on the triceps compared to my other muscles, love loading up the dipping belt with a couple of 20kg plates and repping it.

Starting to really enjoy deadlifts now too.


----------



## MRSTRONG

any aas usage ?


----------



## Robbie

I'd not go for such big jumps with the programme...


----------



## Sweat

No mate, although not something I am ruling out, just going to wait till I plateau naturally first though and then evaluate the situation.

I've found giving up the booze has been a massive boost for me anyway so don't need AAS at the moment.


----------



## Sweat

Robbie said:


> I'd not go for such big jumps with the programme...


Noted mate, will think on it. Don't have to make up a decision till after my deload week anyway. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## MRSTRONG

just looking at robbies post and your lifts ...

Bench 125kg

Deadlift 165kg

OHP 80kg

Squat 115kg

now wendler suggests taking 10% off then calculating from that 90% so that 90% becomes your new 100% (1RM) and all numbers fall off from that .

wendy also suggest 5lb increase on upper and 10lb increase on lower chain , now having done the routine i know this works very well .


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> just looking at robbies post and your lifts ...
> 
> Bench 125kg
> 
> Deadlift 165kg
> 
> OHP 80kg
> 
> Squat 115kg
> 
> now wendler suggests taking 10% off then calculating from that 90% so that 90% becomes your new 100% (1RM) and all numbers fall off from that .
> 
> wendy also suggest 5lb increase on upper and 10lb increase on lower chain , now having done the routine i know this works very well .


Yeah i've done all the calculations reference the 90% of your True Max becoming your 100% of your 1RM Training Max then using that, the thing I am debating specifically is the increments to that training max each cycle. The 5 or 10lb, was thinking I could maybe do 5 and 10kg for first few cycles as sure I can handle that jump initially. If that seems too much then I will back down and do the 5/10 lb increments.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

looking to do wendlers later on the year, will def sub to see how you get on mate..all the best with your goals :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Just thinking, that Squat is just embarrassing every time I see it on paper.

I remember seeing somewhere that Arnold cut the bottom off of all his training trousers as he wanted to show the world (gym) how relatively small his calves were to motivate him then to grow them bigger.

Seeing that 115kg Squat is my "Arnold Trouser Cutting" motivation. Time to really kick it's ass!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

exactly mate put your numbers in bold this will spur you on .

as for increments my advice for doing a power routine would be to keep the kg added small and focus on the acceleration of the lift this will be more beneficial long term than a 10kg increase over the first 2-4 months .

watch andy bolton and big loz and see how fast they move the bar this builds explosive power to enable more weight to be shifted .


----------



## mikeod

good luck mate, subbed


----------



## Sweat

Thanks for the advice Ewen. Watched your video of the 165kg squats, 6x2. Make it look ultra easy, lol.


----------



## George-Bean

You got the makings of a very big guy there!

Subbed and rated.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> You got the makings of a very big guy there!
> 
> Subbed and rated.


Haha, thanks bud.


----------



## Sweat

Hi guys,

After reccomendation from Ruta in her journal I decided to try the Parrillo Caliper Method, 10 point body fat caliper test, used Accu-Measure Calipers.

Measurements came out as this:

Chest 14mm

Mid Aux	16mm

Bicep	3mm

Ab	28mm

Suprailic	20mm

Thigh	8mm

Calf	6mm

Subscapular 20mm

Tricep 4mm

Lower Back	16mm

Putting it into the calutalor along with my weight this morning of 101.7kg has given me a bodyfat % of 14.3%.

This seems too low looking at myself in the mirror or photo's, I thought I was 3-4% higher.

I defo hold most my weight round my gut as you can see by the measurements. Each of the measurements I got my mate to repeat a minimum of 3 times to ensure consistency.

What are your thoughts, think this is measured wrong or that my BF is actually 14.3%???

Thanks for any feedback in advance.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After reccomendation from Ruta in her journal I decided to try the Parrillo Caliper Method, 10 point body fat caliper test, used Accu-Measure Calipers.
> 
> Measurements came out as this:
> 
> Chest 14mm
> 
> Mid Aux	16mm
> 
> Bicep	3mm
> 
> Ab	28mm
> 
> Suprailic	20mm
> 
> Thigh	8mm
> 
> Calf	6mm
> 
> Subscapular 20mm
> 
> Tricep 4mm
> 
> Lower Back	16mm
> 
> Putting it into the calutalor along with my weight this morning of 101.7kg has given me a bodyfat % of 14.3%.
> 
> This seems too low looking at myself in the mirror or photo's, I thought I was 3-4% higher.
> 
> I defo hold most my weight round my gut as you can see by the measurements. Each of the measurements I got my mate to repeat a minimum of 3 times to ensure consistency.
> 
> What are your thoughts, think this is measured wrong or that my BF is actually 14.3%???
> 
> Thanks for any feedback in advance.


Without sounding harsh I think your higher mate. 18-20% I'd say.


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Without sounding harsh I think your higher mate. 18-20% I'd say.


Not harsh at all bud, I just wanted to know. Maybe measured it wrong or something. Either way too fat, lol


----------



## mikemull

Mines higher!


----------



## Sweat

Don't think you look higher mate, looked through your album the other day.

Cool Wedding photo by the way, not often you see a winter wedding.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Don't think you look higher mate, looked through your album the other day.
> 
> Cool Wedding photo by the way, not often you see a winter wedding.


Thanks!!


----------



## George-Bean

Ill have your tri's n bi's if ya dont want um ;-D


----------



## Sweat

Ok so finished my first week of the 531 Workout, split over 4 training days.

For my last set on each of the core exercises i did/got:

-Bench 92.5kg x 11

-Overhead Shoulder Press 60kg x 10

-Squat 87.5kg x9

-Deadlift 125kg x6

Now the thing is Deadlifts I could of done 4+ more reps but my grip gave in, I have been using wrist straps when doing deadlifts since I started, which has made them weak as fook. Following Wendel's programme though he says not to use them, so thus only 6 reps. Might be that I based my % weights to do on deadlift too high, as my 1RM was done with straps. Will stick with it for this 4 week cycle and see how I get on.

Regarding supp exercises I used a mixture of the ones in his programme, nothing special to write home about, as not trying to break any records on these. Just doing 3 supp exercises following each core exercises, doing them with 4-5 sets of 10-12 reps.

Saturday (today) was an off day, but decided to use it as a "Challenge Day" surrounding things I read up on or fancy doing. For example today I did Box Jumps, Skipping, Lightweight Benching (explosive and very high reps, 60kg x45 reps without a break) and the like. This would be the day when I can train with anybody from work or a mate etc, could do there programme for fun or try something on that day like the "300" Training Workout.

Cardio wise I did 2 bikes rides during the week, each about 20-25 miles around my area, plenty of hills and the like.

Not really sure what else to include in this weekly update, new to this, prob most of this sounds complete crud.

Anyway, peace out!


----------



## mikemull

Good start mate!!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Good start mate!!


Cheers bud, short term goal is increase that grip strength so can plough through the deadlifts. Think 1 arm DB rows, also some grip isolation work, might even order a pair of those captain crushers things...

Also need to man up and grow some leg muscle to get rid of worst squatting in history!


----------



## MRSTRONG

captains of crush are great for crush strength but not great for holding things , you have 3 options on deadlifts 1- doh 2- mixed grip 3- straps .

i deadlift 220kg double overhand for 1 i use straps for anything above 220 , mixed grip is fine i just dont like the feel of it .


----------



## mikemull

I use straps, I'm training deadlifts to lift heavy weight and get a big back not a strong grip, I use mixed grip and reckon I can get 1 without straps on whatever I can do say 4-6 with em.


----------



## Sweat

What's your lifts at the moment mate? You got a journal or anything on the go?


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Sweat, whats on the cards for today?


----------



## Sweat

Morning George, fasted cardio in about 10 mins when drag my ass out of bed. Then some brekkie and off for a bike ride with a mate I not seen in a few months. Some DIY this avo!

What you got planned bud?


----------



## George-Bean

Waiting for the Gym to open, it doesn't open till 9, sitting here with my bag packed twiddling my thumbs trying not to think about food lol


----------



## Sweat

Lol bud, I'm in the garage at the mo. x-trainer, 5 mins in 25 to go! Food is on my mind too!


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> What's your lifts at the moment mate? You got a journal or anything on the go?


If that's for me then yeah. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161907-mikes-new-year-journal.html

PB at mo is 200kg but that's with straps.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Lol bud, I'm in the garage at the mo. x-trainer, 5 mins in 25 to go! Food is on my mind too!


That's team extreme mate! Fasted cardio and a bike ride on a Sunday! Reps to ya!


----------



## Tassotti

Subbed coz I like the way you write Wendler


----------



## mikemull

Tassotti said:


> Subbed coz I like the way you write Wendler


**** taker!


----------



## Tassotti

With regards to the increase, I think you should up the squats in Kg, but keep everything else in pounds


----------



## mikeod

Tassotti said:


> Subbed coz I like the way you write Wendler


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> If that's for me then yeah. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161907-mikes-new-year-journal.html
> 
> PB at mo is 200kg but that's with straps.


Really decent PB mate, would love to put up a number starting in a 2... 21kg is my end goal, bar + 0.5kg per side... LIGHTWEIGHT, YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> Subbed coz I like the way you write Wendler


LMAO, Class, what a total idiot I am! Ah well, at least it is a unique training regime I am doing as everyone learnt how to spell at school and is doing the official version.


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> With regards to the increase, I think you should up the squats in Kg, but keep everything else in pounds


Good idea Tass, thanks for your input mate!


----------



## Sweat

bongon95 said:


>


This is actually what my training involves, it is very Nuvo, basically just get a massive bucket, about the size of my upper body and then I walk for miles holding it above me head.

Simple but really effective full body conditioning! Try it lads!


----------



## Home Physique

In matey. I'm gunna be starting 5/3/1 very soon so will be interesting to see how it pans out for you and learn the basics. It's amazing how much of a difference knocking booze on the head does for you. I was the same as you, really heavy binge drinker now I have the odd bottle here and now. Like today, sun was shining and I fancied a beer... too bad I'm on call out!


----------



## MRSTRONG

When I did wemdys I read that he said to people to do 75 reps on leg press so I did 75 reps with 120kg was a good laugh lol


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> When I did wemdys I read that he said to people to do 75 reps on leg press so I did 75 reps with 120kg was a good laugh lol


Nothing like 75 reps of a heavy weight to "give you the deep burn" and legs like jelly afterwards! lol


----------



## Tassotti

Ewen, did you gain much strength on Wendys ?


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> In matey. I'm gunna be starting 5/3/1 very soon so will be interesting to see how it pans out for you and learn the basics. It's amazing how much of a difference knocking booze on the head does for you. I was the same as you, really heavy binge drinker now I have the odd bottle here and now. Like today, sun was shining and I fancied a beer... too bad I'm on call out!


Unlucky on drawing call out duty mate, at least you'll be making some extra cash while more than likely just being sat at home watching TV or similar!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> Ewen, did you gain much strength on Wendys ?


not loads as the assistance was too much .

im running a 10 week russian cycle then ill deload and go with 5x5 for a few weeks then back on the russian formula .

i found i was training too much and had more nose bleeds bloodshot eyes and capillary`s split than normal :lol: i had one above my temple open up while log pressing last week its mad .


----------



## Home Physique

ewen said:


> not loads as the assistance was too much .
> 
> im running a 10 week russian cycle then ill deload and go with 5x5 for a few weeks then back on the russian formula .
> 
> i found i was training too much and had more nose bleeds bloodshot eyes and capillary`s split than normal :lol: i had one above my temple open up while log pressing last week its mad .


That don't sound too good man


----------



## MRSTRONG

Home Physique said:


> That don't sound too good man


by the top weeks i was around 185kg squats for 7-8 reps so somethings gotta give , started taking vitamins to strengthen the capillary`s so it strengthens some first seemingly in my nose but hasnt done much for the ones above my tempel .

oh well :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Stubbed sweat to your journal mate will look forward to this and will be supporting you through your goals buddy.


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Stubbed sweat to your journal mate will look forward to this and will be supporting you through your goals buddy.


Cheers captain!


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> by the top weeks i was around 185kg squats for 7-8 reps so somethings gotta give , started taking vitamins to strengthen the capillary`s so it strengthens some first seemingly in my nose but hasnt done much for the ones above my tempel .
> 
> oh well :lol:


Gotta love this dedication, starts getting blood out of his fooking temple and rather than thinking "Holy shiz, maybe I should go easy on this a bit", Ewen just takes some multivit and carries on. Trooper mate!


----------



## Sweat

*"Wendel's" Week 2 - Day 1 - Bench/Chest*

*
*

Just did my Flat BB Bench part of the workout, it was 97.5kg, minimum of 3 reps on last set. I got 12 reps out so was fairly happy.

Supp exercises I did:

-Incline DB Press, 4 Sets of 10 with 42.5kg, then 45kg for 6. Full RoM on all of course.

-Incline DB Flyes, 5 Sets of 10 with 17.5kg, 22.5kg, 22.5kg, 25kg and 27.5kg.

-Ab Roller, 3 Sets of 15.

Was late getting to gym, was totally empty which was sweet. Took a photo in changing rooms with top off, as below.



Legs are killing today from the bike ride yesterday, think overdid it on the sheer amount of hills we tackled, Squats 2moro is gonna be fun....

Fairly happy with gym today. Looking forward to rest of week. "Wendel's" is nice in that you seem to be in and out of gym pronto!


----------



## mikemull

Good session mate, 12 reps is excellent on that weight! Look good in the pic to!


----------



## Home Physique

Nice set of 12 on the Flat Bench, that's a good set. Strong Incline DB Press for 10 reps. I'm not a fan of DB Fly it doesn't agree with my limbs! AB Roller is a killer exercise... not enough people do it, I need to buy a proper one as I just use one of my Oly dumbbells at the mo, got a feeling I'm gunna wreck the bushes using it that way...

Got some great size in that pic will look great when you cut down.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:
 

> Nice set of 12 on the Flat Bench, that's a good set. Strong Incline DB Press for 10 reps. I'm not a fan of DB Fly it doesn't agree with my limbs! AB Roller is a killer exercise... not enough people do it, I need to buy a proper one as I just use one of my Oly dumbbells at the mo, got a feeling I'm gunna wreck the bushes using it that way...
> 
> Got some great size in that pic will look great when you cut down.


Cheers mate. I used the Oly bar as well, was the one at the gym though, so not too bothered if it breaks as that gym is cack. Think will buy a proper one for home actually, they are not that expensive and yeah seems a good exercise. Been doing those, knee raises and rope crunches. Just alternating them. Bought some ab slings for the knee raises but don't use them for the first set or two as trying to improve grip.


----------



## Home Physique

I been meaning to get some slings. I do my knee / leg raise stuff off my dip bars at the mo.


----------



## Sweat

They are nice, got mine after watching a Rob Riches video, that guy is amazing by the way. Claims all time natural as well. Mega impressive.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shihan-AB-Slings-Padded-Support-with-Steel-Hooks-/130627430036?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item1e6a006694#ht_1916wt_970

I got the ones above for £21 including delivery, wanted ones that would easily fit on most bars and also thought the £10 ones looked a bit weak, especially with me being a chuffa... don't want those breaking.


----------



## Sweat

"Wendel's" Week 2 - Day 2 - Deadlift/Back

Did the Deadlift first, weight was it was 132.5kg, minimum of 3 reps on last set. I got 6 reps out, really happy with this as am basing this workout against using straps and didn't use any again. Reason stopped at six was purely grip, could of done 2-3 more with straps. Happy anyway. In 1RM calculator based on the above it put my DL at 173 or so, no straps.

Supp exercises I did:

-Lat Pull Down, 4 Sets of 10 with 100kg, then 102.5kg for 10. Lost form slightly on last 2 of final set, but still happy.

-1 Arm DB Rows, just 32.5kg DB for a 40 rep set. (Did it in 20 reps, 20 sec break, 12 reps, 20 sec break, 8 reps)

-Straight Bar Pulley Pulldown, 4 sets of 10 reps at 30kg.

-Some grip exercises, just as hanging using just fingers for as long as possible. Got 41 secs on best attempt. Goal was 90 secs, sooo hard.

Overall a good workout. Looking forward to OHP and Squatting later in the week.


----------



## George-Bean

You looking real good mukkah, I want some of those ab slings. I might have to sneak some in somehow lol.


----------



## Sweat

Couldn't sleep tonight, so I got out of bed, put my running gear and a head torch on and went for a wander. Started at 2:45am, did just shy of 2 hours, covered 10 miles of cross country terrain around the Yorkshire Dales.

Saw various small creatures and even a deer, one of the most random things I done in a while. Cool though, showered and had breakfast (wait is it still breakfast if you not been to sleep?).

Feeling surprisingly perky, can imagine a crash soon... lol. Glad this week is holiday.


----------



## Milky

Sweat:3306692 said:


> Couldn't sleep tonight, so I got out of bed, put my running gear and a head torch on and went for a wander. Started at 2:45am, did just shy of 2 hours, covered 10 miles of cross country terrain around the Yorkshire Dales.
> 
> Saw various small creatures and even a deer, one of the most random things I done in a while. Cool though, showered and had breakfast (wait is it still breakfast if you not been to sleep?).
> 
> Feeling surprisingly perky, can imagine a crash soon... lol. Glad this week is holiday.


THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

l like.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lol you mad fcuker


----------



## Home Physique

Crazy fool! Squirrel for breakfast?


----------



## Sweat

Sweat said:


> Couldn't sleep tonight, so I got out of bed, put my running gear and a head torch on and went for a wander. Started at 2:45am, did just shy of 2 hours, covered 10 miles of cross country terrain around the Yorkshire Dales.
> 
> Saw various small creatures and even a deer, one of the most random things I done in a while. Cool though, showered and had breakfast (wait is it still breakfast if you not been to sleep?).
> 
> Feeling surprisingly perky, can imagine a crash soon... lol. Glad this week is holiday.


Just had 3.5 hours kip, slept like a baby after that run. Any fellow insomniacs out there give it a try! Going to be finishing off a bit of DIY in the garage gym today, will throw some photo's up later.

Today is meant to be a rest day, but really tempted to do something weights related. Will try to resist and give body some time off.


----------



## George-Bean

I had three good nights in a row, then last note was up till 230am, up at 7am for work, feel good though, worked out like never before. Makes no sense lol.


----------



## Sweat

You'll prob sleep well tonight then mate. I had a fairly lazy day, bit of DIY and watched a couple of films. OHP 2moro, can't wait!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> You'll prob sleep well tonight then mate. I had a fairly lazy day, bit of DIY and watched a couple of films. OHP 2moro, can't wait!


You gunna be pressing the big numbers fella? What you got planned?


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> You gunna be pressing the big numbers fella? What you got planned?


Morning Captain. It is week 2, so after the my final set on OHP is 65kg for a minimum of 3 reps.

For supp lifts I will be doing Seated Lateral Raises, BB Shrugs and Ab Sling Knee Raises. Tempted to throw in some Rear Delt Raises using Incline Bench. The new programme feels very short, but having slightly longer rests on the Main/Core exercise in between sets than I normally would, due to the strength based nature of it.

Will update with actual results later.


----------



## Sweat

Need to sense check posts before clicking the release button... "so after the my" should = "so my"


----------



## Home Physique

Yeah I'd do some rear laterals, the rear delts often get neglected.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Yeah I'd do some rear laterals, the rear delts often get neglected.


Yeah, this is the case for me, my front/side delts have come along well. Likely relating primarily to pushing compound movements, but rear's don't respond as well to the compound exercises.


----------



## Home Physique

You can hit your rear delts through man different types of rows, a very wide barbell row or wide cable row will stimulate your rear delts, finish off with rear delt flyes.


----------



## Tassotti

or face pulls


----------



## Home Physique

Tassotti said:


> or face pulls


Yep these too. When I do these, I do them on a flat bench lying under the rope. This way you have zero body movement momentum influence and it is all trap and rear delt.


----------



## Sweat

*"Wendel's" Week 2 - Day 3 - OHP/Traps/Shoulders*

Would just like to start this by saying I am mega fooking ****ed off, twisted my neck somehow this morning, leftside between my ear and about half way to my delts, can feel it through my trap.

Thought it was just an annoyance, so did some warm up rotator exercises and usual light weights then went onto the working sets. Felt ok till the "proper" set.

Did 65kg, requirement was a minimum of 3 reps on last set as per the programme. I got 8 reps out, felt like I had 1-2 more in me, but the neck/shoulder was really hurting and form was all lopsided on the 8th rep.

Thought would still do the supp exercises but go really light, even that did not work, tried a measly 7.5kg DB lateral raises and was hurting like hell. Had to call it a day, got the OHP done at least even if not as many reps as I hoped for, so if injury is better by Sat/Sun I can do the supp exercises on one of my off days, along with some more wrist/grip work.

Overall thoughts is massive frustration!!! :cursing:


----------



## Home Physique

Just scratch it off as one of those things mate.


----------



## Sweat

*"Wendel's" Week 2 - Day 4 - Squat*

Squats final set weight was 92.5kg, minimum of 3 reps on last set as per rest of this week. I got 10 reps out, know this is really light compared to most people but I am really happy with this, last week I did less weight and only got 9 out! Still girly weights I know, but an improvement, lol!

Supp exercises I did:

-Calf Raises (on my newly made calf raise block), 4 Sets of 15 with 35kg DB's.

-BB Shrugs, 4 sets of 10 at 100kg, didn't go too heavy on this as shoulder still hurting from yesterday.

-Hanging Knee Raises, 3 sets of 15 then final set to failure (got 30 reps before form went to shiz).

Here's a photo of my fat legs, as said previously never worked them in the past, so look ultra crud. Plenty of room for improvement on the positive side.



2 weeks down of Wendy's. Enjoying it. Going to do some shoulders and cardio 2moro, then ready for week 3... with all the 1+ sets...


----------



## Sweat

Oh, forgot to add, weight is 103.8kg now, totally took my eyes off the diet since starting Wendels, stupid how fast you put on fat compared to losing it. 1.9kg in about 2.5 weeks.

Also, meant to ask, does anyone know how to stretch the traps prior to workout as want to make sure I don't pull my traps again?


----------



## Tassotti

Hold your head to one side. Gently push it away whilst keeping opposite shoulder down and relaxed.

Should stretch through neck and trap


----------



## Tassotti

I think you should squat at least three times per week.

Use it as your assistance. Really needs bringing up


----------



## Sweat

That sounds like another strength programme I looked at before starting Wendels. Now I feel like I should stick at this for at least a few cycles before jumping ship. Might throw in some lunges or similar for supp work to aid it...


----------



## Tassotti

You could do Boring But Big assistance on Squat day

Main lift - Squat

Assistance - Squat

haha


----------



## Tassotti

Actually fcuk it just do Smolov for a few weeks


----------



## Sweat

They say the squat is king of all exercises, so maybe your right, just do 25-30 sets of squats 6 times per week. Simple!!!


----------



## mikemull

Legs don't look bad to say you've neglected them. Where did you get the assistance exercises your using?


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Legs don't look bad to say you've neglected them. Where did you get the assistance exercises your using?


Most of them are from the 531 Ebook mate, Calf Raises weren't in the Ebook but he just says to do exercises that:

• Strengthen weak areas of the body.

• Compliment and help increase the four basic lifts.

• Provide balance and symmetry to your body and your training.

• Build muscle mass.

For me I feel that I need to do some calf work so I put that in although it wasn't in his book.


----------



## George-Bean

Do your warm ups for your squats, then do 50 reps at half your body weight. best thing I ever started doing to improve my squatting, and you'll get nearer to the 50 reps every week so you'll see your fitness improve. I'm no expert but this works for me.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Do your warm ups for your squats, then do 50 reps at half your body weight. best thing I ever started doing to improve my squatting, and you'll get nearer to the 50 reps every week so you'll see your fitness improve. I'm no expert but this works for me.


Seen you got some nice improvements, might give it a shot mate.


----------



## George-Bean

TBH a lot of my improvements have come from good advice on these forums.


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Tried doing some shoulder work yesterday (finishing off from earlier in the week), but cannot use any weight on it at all without being in a lot of pain, not sure what going to do about Bench 2moro. Especially considering it is my heaviest week.

That aside I did bit of leg work, started with 100 Box Jumps, across about 5 sets in total. At 18" height, I found these tough. As was fatiguing, almost missed the box several times, lol. Then went onto Kettlebell Lunges using just 12kg KB's, was very hard after the 100 box jumps, walked the length of the gym 4 times, about 25 strides in each direction. Had a try at the skipping again, managed about double my previous time, 2 secs versus 1 sec! Did some chins and finished on some superset BB wrist curls (palms up / down). Using 25kg for palms up and 15kg for down.

Somebody earlier asked for some photo's of my home gym, so took a couple yesterday afternoon, it is still a work in progress and use both it and a commercial gym at present.



In summary I have about 280kg of Oly Weights, 7 Foot Oly bar, Oly Tri Bar, 4 Oly DB Bars, Powercage with pulley, FIB Bench with Leg and Preacher attatchments, calf raise block, NordicStar CrossTrainer and some loud music to get the blood pumping!

The gym is still very much a work in progress, got the basics but want more stuff adding to it, including:

-Tbar Row Holder (DIY)

-Full Length Mirrors

-Squat Jump Block (DIY)

-Olympic Rings

-Thick Bar

-Hungarian Sandbag (DIY)

-Chains

-Kettlebell

-Deadlift Platform or just better flooring all round, currently is some rubber interlocking tiles, but they are fairly thin.

-Power Bands

If anyone has any of the above for sale of knows a cheap way to make or place to buy them from let me know. Not in any immediate rush.

Things I would like in long term for fun would also include a Farmers Walk, Waterball, Log, Sledge and a Yoke. Think rather than having these in my gym itself, would just be cool to have a local gym that I could use that has them. Don't think there is one in my area though, so will have to have a look.

I love looking at peoples home gyms or Man Caves!

Over and out!


----------



## MRSTRONG

good looking gym .


----------



## mikemull

Gyms looking good mate!


----------



## Tassotti

See your calf raise block ?

I've seen the exact same thing go for a hundred quid !!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> See your calf raise block ?
> 
> I've seen the exact same thing go for a hundred quid !!!!!


LOL, no way?! Made it for about 10 pence, bit of wood and 8 screws!


----------



## Tassotti

http://www.bestgymequipment.co.uk/best-gym-equipment-calf-raise-block.html?gclid=CK-GpfyGrbECFcYmtAoddH4ATA

Complete pi5s-take


----------



## mikemull

I was just looking at it thinking I need one!!!


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> http://www.bestgymequipment.co.uk/best-gym-equipment-calf-raise-block.html?gclid=CK-GpfyGrbECFcYmtAoddH4ATA
> 
> Complete pi5s-take


That has bits of rubber on it, will make all the difference in monster calves... at the moment mine look like this...


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> I was just looking at it thinking I need one!!!


Takes like 15 mins to make Mike, really simple.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Most of them are from the 531 Ebook mate, Calf Raises weren't in the Ebook but he just says to do exercises that:
> 
> • Strengthen weak areas of the body.
> 
> • Compliment and help increase the four basic lifts.
> 
> • Provide balance and symmetry to your body and your training.
> 
> • Build muscle mass.
> 
> For me I feel that I need to do some calf work so I put that in although it wasn't in his book.


I agree, I need more calf work. The one I use is squats, front squats, stiff leg dead lifts then calf raises and try to fit calfskin in again on another session. I use more bb style accessories so get the power lift done first say squats on that day then the fluff after it for more shape and to assist the big lift. Yours seems to be working well tho mate your making good progress!


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Takes like 15 mins to make Mike, really simple.


When I'm in garage next I'll get onto you to show me!


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> That has bits of rubber on it, will make all the difference in monster calves... at the moment mine look like this...
> 
> View attachment 89417


****ing expensive rubber!


----------



## mikemull

About your shoulders mate, take a few days or even maybe just skip the week and use it as deload week, don't risk any further injury, I've ****ed my shoulder before and there's nothing worse than trying to train through it. I did it and made it worse! Big mistake! Hope it clears up soon bro!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> About your shoulders mate, take a few days or even maybe just skip the week and use it as deload week, don't risk any further injury, I've ****ed my shoulder before and there's nothing worse than trying to train through it. I did it and made it worse! Big mistake! Hope it clears up soon bro!


Thanks for the advice Mike, think you are right, but going to be ultra hard to not do the programme. Could just do legs, abs and some cardio for the week or something along those lines.


----------



## Tassotti

Sweat said:


> That has bits of rubber on it, will make all the difference in monster calves... at the moment mine look like this...
> 
> View attachment 89417


Yeah, but yours has four pieces of wood.

In fact, the one I linked to looks weak. I reckon it would snap in no time.

Good calves

Mike. Its four pieces of wood bruv !


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, but yours has four pieces of wood.
> 
> In fact, the one I linked to looks weak. I reckon it would snap in no time.
> 
> Good calves
> 
> Mike. Its four pieces of wood bruv !


Cheers Tass!!


----------



## mikemull

Not sure but I think Tass has mentioned something wrong with his shoulder as well but he doesn't mention it much!


----------



## George-Bean

Great looking gym, some great plates, I been rustling up plates from all sorts of places and have all sorts. Gonna make me a plate stacker like yours, its doable, I been thinking about plate storage for a while. Gonna make a calf raise block too and hang my triceps bar up with some of those hooks lol.

Great gym mate.


----------



## Tassotti

mikemull said:


> Not sure but I think Tass has mentioned something wrong with his shoulder as well but he doesn't mention it much!


PMSL...Cheeky Fooooooker


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Great looking gym, some great plates, I been rustling up plates from all sorts of places and have all sorts. Gonna make me a plate stacker like yours, its doable, I been thinking about plate storage for a while. Gonna make a calf raise block too and hang my triceps bar up with some of those hooks lol.
> 
> Great gym mate.


Cheers Bud. I wish I was decent at DIY and also owned a welder, that would lead to a world of fun stuff for my home gym. Admitedly it is only a single garage, so might need to move house first!


----------



## mikemull

Tassotti said:


> PMSL...Cheeky Fooooooker


Pay back for the 4 pieces of wood bruv! Lol


----------



## George-Bean

Its no good, you have set me off, I gotta go to the garage and see what I can make lol

I cant weld for toffee, got a cheap electric one from screwfix, not good with it at all.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Its no good, you have set me off, I gotta go to the garage and see what I can make lol


Haha, have fun George and if you make any of the below make a 2nd one and send it my way...

Tbar Row Holder

Forearm Exerciser

Full Length Mirrors

Squat Jump Block

Olympic Rings

Thick Bar

Weight Vest / Dipping Belt

Hungarian Sandbag

Chains

Farmers Walk

Waterball

Log

Sledge

Yoke

Pails

Kettlebell

Powerrack Plate Holder, one side

Rope Pull Ups, tug of war use as well

Deadlift Platform

Power Bands

Small list!


----------



## George-Bean

Had to come in, wife's moaning cos my mums on her way I usually offload her onto the wife ;-D Got a fair few ideas but not enough space, I really need to get my plates on the walls rather than on a stack.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Had to come in, wife's moaning cos my mums on her way I usually offload her onto the wife ;-D Got a fair few ideas but not enough space, I really need to get my plates on the walls rather than on a stack.


I actually want some more space for my plates, saw one where you just use the powercage to load stuff onto it, using rods. Cannot find the link at present but is good use of space. Thing I also going to try do that.


----------



## George-Bean

I went down the pound shop and got some assorted hooks, got my triceps bar tidied up and my spare bar bells, same hooks as you used, nice tidy tip. Had a look at all my bits n bobs, couldn't see anything to make with what I have ;-(


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sweat how is the training going fella mate, looking good. YOu got a good set in the garage then.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> I went down the pound shop and got some assorted hooks, got my triceps bar tidied up and my spare bar bells, same hooks as you used, nice tidy tip. Had a look at all my bits n bobs, couldn't see anything to make with what I have ;-(


Haha, it is fun tinkering in the garage! By the way, that thing I was cable I need that I was talking about last night George was for my pinch block as i've circled in this photo.



Basically I need something I can thread through the ring in this, then through a free weight and then tied up again. Was thinking some kind of rope with a carbinder or similar on each end. Not sure though, it needs to be able to hold a 10kg+ plate and then allow me to throw it from hand to hand, pinching the block as I catch it in my hand using just finger tips.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Sweat how is the training going fella mate, looking good. YOu got a good set in the garage then.


Yeah is going pretty good cheers bud, just threw in a 2nd Squat session of the week and ripped my shorts on a set of deep squats. Did a lot of volume on it but didn't go above 100kg. Actually got a question for anyone reading this, when using the Smith Machine (which I normally avoid and free weight it), but when using it does anybody count the bar as anything on this? I never do as it feels like, maybe 5-7kg or so...


----------



## George-Bean

hmmm, hard to envisage what you need. I don't quite get it.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> hmmm, hard to envisage what you need. I don't quite get it.


Haha, i am shiz at explaining, give me 5 mins and i'll knock up a crud example on paint...


----------



## Sweat

Sweat said:


> Haha, i am shiz at explaining, give me 5 mins and i'll knock up a crud example on paint...


Ok this is the paint example, hope it makes it clearer, but in all likliehood i doubt it will, engineering or art is not my forte!! lol


----------



## George-Bean

couldnt you use a lightweight chain and two carbinders? Small chain will easy take 70-100kg, I have some chain that will take that weight and its not big stuff. I can test it.


----------



## Sweat

Yeah that sounds good mate, think will try that, buy chains and carbinders from where?


----------



## Tassotti

What is the rubber thing with the metal rods sticking out of it for ?


----------



## Sweat

If your talking about the black board thing on the wall it is for holding attachments tidily, it is a great thing to be fair, is like £9 or something from ebay and comes with lots of different hooks and the like. People normally use them in garages to store tools on so you always know where something is when you want it.


----------



## Tassotti

no the circular rubber thing


----------



## Sweat

Ummm, the bicycle wheel?


----------



## Home Physique

I could do with one of those boards for all my attachments, my gyms a ****ing ****hole


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> I could do with one of those boards for all my attachments, my gyms a ****ing ****hole


Haha, I actually thought your gym looked class. You have yours laid out differently to mine. Really wish I had a double garage!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Haha, I actually thought your gym looked class. You have yours laid out differently to mine. Really wish I had a double garage!


Haha thanks man, it's laid out for efficiency (well that's what I like to call everything thrown on the floor anyway). I wish I had a double garage too, I'd have a right class set up! Next doors garage is attached to mine and they never use it, they are never home, I was thinking of popping a note through the door seeing if they fancied selling it to me. Can't see it being cheap though. I deffo need to get some of those boards.


----------



## biglbs

Looking good in shoulders and arms,great potential there mate,

i am subbing to follow you too,good work,good luck.


----------



## George-Bean

Ill nick the chain on Wednesday and test it.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sweat your deads are going great by the looks of it mate.


----------



## George-Bean

I just ordered one of these, is this what your trying to make?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110884714339

Went to the gym tonight and wanted to do chest dips, the gyms belt was missing, cant be doing with that, for £8 I'll get my own.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Looking good in shoulders and arms,great potential there mate,
> 
> i am subbing to follow you too,good work,good luck.


Cheers big guy!


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> I just ordered one of these, is this what your trying to make?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110884714339
> 
> Went to the gym tonight and wanted to do chest dips, the gyms belt was missing, cant be doing with that, for £8 I'll get my own.


Hi George, yes I do want a dipping belt, been just borrowing my mates at the moment which means I can't use it at home. You'll have to let me know what you think of that one, looks like a bargain, presuming it doesn't just fall to pieces!


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Haha thanks man, it's laid out for efficiency (well that's what I like to call everything thrown on the floor anyway). I wish I had a double garage too, I'd have a right class set up! Next doors garage is attached to mine and they never use it, they are never home, I was thinking of popping a note through the door seeing if they fancied selling it to me. Can't see it being cheap though. I deffo need to get some of those boards.


Tried finding the ebay shop I got it from for you mate but can't see it. But basically it is called a Peg Board, the one i got is the cheaper of two types as mine is plastic. The metal version is significantly stronger, could put your bars on it i reckon. The plastic one i use for cables and collars etc. Does the job.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I'd go for a leather one, the neoprene might be ok for smaller added weights but don't know how sturdy it would be if the ol kgs start mounting up?


----------



## George-Bean

I wont go more than 15-20kg, Ill increase the reps.


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Sweat your deads are going great by the looks of it mate.


Hi Matt, cheers mate, only started Deads 2 months ago. Enjoying them loads.

Was doing some basic calculations today and have set my self a shortish term goal in terms of big 3 lifts.

I want:

Bench	130	kg

Squat 145	kg

Deadlift	181	kg

This is +10,+30 and +16 over what I did at start of this month. These 3 numbers combined gives me a 1000lb+ 3 lifts. Not a massive number but something to aim for.


----------



## Sweat

danMUNDY said:


> I'd go for a leather one, the neoprene might be ok for smaller added weights but don't know how sturdy it would be if the ol kgs start mounting up?


Hi mate, yeah the one i currently use is leather, loaded that up with 4 plates in the past and no give in it. Love dips. Can't wait till I can rep Chins, then want to start adding weight to those, they truly look class when your doing them. All about the showboating, lol


----------



## George-Bean

My fave things to do are the following :-

Squats

standing military press

weighted triceps dips


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

My gym has a leather one that people can use, although not many people do so there isn't much of a fight over it haha. Recently started to use it, nowhere near 4 plates mind you, but gotta start somewhere


----------



## Sweat

danMUNDY said:


> My gym has a leather one that people can use, although not many people do so there isn't much of a fight over it haha. Recently started to use it, nowhere near 4 plates mind you, but gotta start somewhere


I normally rep with 2 plates, 4 was just trying it to be fair. Same as when you try the 2 bench thing with your feet up on one and then the plates on your lap. Can get a right big stack on that, just your training partner has to be fast getting them off when you get to failure!


----------



## Sweat

Oh, one thing I meant to mention and a lot of you prob seen it, the Oly Weight lifting Girls on BBC3 last night!!! OMG OMG OMG, fecking impressive, really impressive. Tiny little things lifting more than most blokes you see in the gym! Massive credit to them. If you not seen it, get it on iplayer fast!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I got dips upto a 20kg plate on the parallel bars, and 10k extra for pull ups, quite pleased so far, up untill a couple months ago I just did bodyweight ones. Ooh those weighted bench dips make my knees feel sore just watching someone do them, you must have a pretty trustworthy spot :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

I saw the Olympic girls, I welled up for the ones who didn't make it.


----------



## Sweat

danMUNDY said:


> I got dips upto a 20kg plate on the parallel bars, and 10k extra for pull ups, quite pleased so far, up untill a couple months ago I just did bodyweight ones. Ooh those weighted bench dips make my knees feel sore just watching someone do them, you must have a pretty trustworthy spot :thumb:







This guy is just stupid!


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> I saw the Olympic girls, I welled up for the ones who didn't make it.


Yeah, that tiny girl, weighing in at 43kg or something, insane speed, technique and power to weight! That girl that won was fairly tidy too!


----------



## Home Physique

If you are after a dipping belt, the fabric one made by RDX on eBay has done me proud this past year. I've had 60kg on it many times and it's solid.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> If you are after a dipping belt, the fabric one made by RDX on eBay has done me proud this past year. I've had 60kg on it many times and it's solid.


Ah cool, reasonably priced too. Cheers!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Ah cool, reasonably priced too. Cheers!


Also it's comfy aswell


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Hey mate good luck with Wendlers been running it myself for 3 or 4 months its a good routine and great fun. Subbed in to see you progress


----------



## Sweat

Wardy21 said:


> Hey mate good luck with Wendlers been running it myself for 3 or 4 months its a good routine and great fun. Subbed in to see you progress


Cheers for subbing in mate, seen a few of you and your bro's arguements/banter. Brotherly love for the win! I always compete with my younger bro too!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Sweat said:


> Cheers for subbing in mate, seen a few of you and your bro's arguements/banter. Brotherly love for the win! I always compete with my younger bro too!


hahaha sibling rivalry he doesn't banter though he doesn't know what banter is :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Just seen a video on Ewen's journal of some monsters shifting some serious weight, jacked me up so off for a quick 30 min workout before bed. Peace out guys!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Sweat said:


> This guy is just stupid!


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit son... looks like the leaning tower of pisa haha


----------



## George-Bean

Theres got to be a better way lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I bet his shoulders were thinking the same haha, pretty impressive though!


----------



## Sweat

*"Wendel's" Week 3 - Day 2 - Deadlift/Back*

This is the week of doing 1+ reps on last set, the last set I loaded it with 140kg for Deadlift (no straps), managed 5 reps before grip gave in. Fairly happy, really wanted 6 to equal reps from last week. Although last week was only 132.5kg.

Supp Exercises:

Lat Pull Down 5 sets of 10 @ 102.5kg

Close Grip Cable Row 5 sets of 10 from 45kg up to 65kg on last set

1 Set of 1 Arm DB Rows @ 22.5kg for 40 reps each arm, no break.

Wide Grip Machine Row 3 Sets at 55kg

Overall a good session and fairly happy, shoulder still niggling, thus yesterday I just did very light chest day, 70kg x 5 sets of 10 reps Flat, then 32.5kg DB on incline for 5 sets of 5.

Later in week got OHP (but just going to do this light due to shoulder) and also got Squats, looking forward to squats as it is my focus for most improvement.


----------



## Tassotti

You doing any cuff stuff for that shoulder ?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> *"Wendel's" Week 3 - Day 2 - Deadlift/Back*
> 
> This is the week of doing 1+ reps on last set, the last set I loaded it with 140kg for Deadlift (no straps), managed 5 reps before grip gave in. Fairly happy, really wanted 6 to equal reps from last week. Although last week was only 132.5kg.
> 
> Supp Exercises:
> 
> Lat Pull Down 5 sets of 10 @ 102.5kg
> 
> Close Grip Cable Row 5 sets of 10 from 45kg up to 65kg on last set
> 
> 1 Set of 1 Arm DB Rows @ 22.5kg for 40 reps each arm, no break.
> 
> Wide Grip Machine Row 3 Sets at 55kg
> 
> Overall a good session and fairly happy, shoulder still niggling, thus yesterday I just did very light chest day, 70kg x 5 sets of 10 reps Flat, then 32.5kg DB on incline for 5 sets of 5.
> 
> Later in week got OHP (but just going to do this light due to shoulder) and also got Squats, looking forward to squats as it is my focus for most improvement.


Looking good there,do you do enough rear and lateral delt work,it stabilizes the shoulders,mainly rears for you i recon?


----------



## Home Physique

Hey matey what's your reason for the 40 rep set of DB row? Not feel you'd benefit from a few heavy sets instead?


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> You doing any cuff stuff for that shoulder ?


Hi mate, no real cuff work as such, do a bit of warm ups but nothing proper. If you have any links to anything that show what to do please link it.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Hey matey what's your reason for the 40 rep set of DB row? Not feel you'd benefit from a few heavy sets instead?


Ey up bud, the 40 rep set is from Wendlers, as a grip and lat strength improving exercise.

Direct quote from his ebook, talking about dumbbell rows...."This is one of the best ways to build upper back and lat strength. Kroc Rows - high reps (20-40) with the heaviest dumbbell you can handle - are my favorite variation."


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Looking good there,do you do enough rear and lateral delt work,it stabilizes the shoulders,mainly rears for you i recon?


Hi bud, thanks. I do lying rear delt raises with straight arms. Also thinking of throwing in some Face Smashers, not sure if need anything else...


----------



## Sweat

One of my mate took 2 photos of my back last night, unfortunately not the best quality, camera on his phone is naff or something. Hard to see by the photo's but I think my back is coming along slowly...


----------



## Tassotti

Looking good brah

youtube rotator cuff exercises...loads on there pick the ones you fancy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

was your mate having a **** over your back in the second picture, very shaky :lol:

back is looking good though..nice and wide :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looking good sweat keep up the hard work buddy, Looking great in avi.

Good Stuff.


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Ey up bud, the 40 rep set is from Wendlers, as a grip and lat strength improving exercise.
> 
> Direct quote from his ebook, talking about dumbbell rows...."This is one of the best ways to build upper back and lat strength. Kroc Rows - high reps (20-40) with the heaviest dumbbell you can handle - are my favorite variation."


Cool. I've not read the back yasee. Back is looking massive mate.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Cool. I've not read the back yasee. Back is looking massive mate.


Cheers guys! And yeah he prob was having a ****, dirty perv! Mates chest totally hammers mine tho, really deep dense muscle with seration even though he is tubby. Just genetics I guess.


----------



## MRSTRONG

holy sh1t balls your ginger :w00t:


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> holy sh1t balls your ginger :w00t:


LOL, like a BOSS mate! Kinda more blondey ginger at the moment though.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> LOL, like a BOSS mate! Kinda more blondey ginger at the moment though.


gingers are strong mofo`s well they have to be growing up ginger :lol:

looking good though , think you should get on the mt2 mate


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> gingers are strong mofo`s well they have to be growing up ginger :lol:
> 
> looking good though , think you should get on the mt2 mate


LOL, pasty white is the NEW tanned look mate, trust me, your just envious you cannot look this white! On a side note, tried that MT2, made me really ill, got it from Melanotan Magic, do not advise getting anything from there guys. They sent it pre mixed, so it denutured during transit I am sure, either that or just crap product!


----------



## Home Physique

ewen said:


> gingers are strong mofo`s well they have to be growing up ginger :lol:


Love it. Can't beat some good ginger racism; I tell my boss he has Ginger-vitis all the time.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> LOL, pasty white is the NEW tanned look mate, trust me, your just envious you cannot look this white! On a side note, tried that MT2, made me really ill, got it from Melanotan Magic, do not advise getting anything from there guys. They sent it pre mixed, so it denutured during transit I am sure, either that or just crap product!


i use some dodgy polish fcuker best stuff there is .

maybe gingers cant take it its the ginger fighting the colour change :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

sweat your training is looking good you still on whendlers?


----------



## Tassotti

PMSL . MT2 is poison to a ginger. hahahaha

Actually, I read that it makes their hair go black


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> sweat your training is looking good you still on whendlers?


Cheers bud. Still on Wendy's. Enjoying the simplicity of it. Doing a bit extra legs stuff to try improve the squats without deviating from wend too early.


----------



## George-Bean

looking awesome mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> PMSL . MT2 is poison to a ginger. hahahaha
> 
> Actually, I read that it makes their hair go black


no ginger is poison to the gene pool :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Evening guys,

*"Wendel's" Week 3 - Day 4 - Squats/Legs*

Only my 4th week of ever doing squats, starting to look forward to them in a sadistic way...

As stated earlier this is the week of doing 1+ reps on last set, the last set I loaded it with 97.5g for the final set of Squats, managed 10 reps, over the moon with it, really happy. As my 1rm when starting was 115kg and the 10 reps at 97.5 suggests closer to 130kg now!! I have also got my mate to take a video of me doing these, so as soon as i figure out how to upload those i'll post that and get advice on form etc. Done a lot of reading on form, but people actually seeing me doing it and then commenting would be a great perk.

Supp Exercises:

Lunges with 15kg DB's, 5 sets of 10.

Wall Jumps, (about 40 inch wall), 5 sets of 10. These were fooking grueling!!! Heart racing and legs like jelly.

Prowler Simulation.... (well me and my mate look it in turns to push each other in our cars, 20 meters) Did it 4 times, was killer.... lol

Hanging Leg Raises, 2 sets of 15... shattered but elated by this point.

On a side note, I also did Shoulders this week but won't write them up fully as was not that happy and shoulder still hurting, but basically did 67.5kg OHP for 7 reps.

Overall a really pleasing session on Legs, well happy with the Squats, know I got a long way to go, but loving the small progress so far!


----------



## MRSTRONG

awesome sweaty well done .

upload to youtube then link here .

shoulder press change to push press mate for the time being anyway .


----------



## Tassotti

Nice work Sweety


----------



## Sweat

Cheers guys, off to a dinner party soon, really can't be a$$ed to be fair. Will do the youtube thing this weekend and get it uploaded here.


----------



## Tassotti

Do it now


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Cheers guys, off to a dinner party soon, really can't be a$$ed to be fair. Will do the youtube thing this weekend and get it uploaded here.


oh i see he gets subscribers and teases us then fcuks off out with real people having a real life dont mind us 

whenever you can mate no rush anytime in the next 10 mins is fine


----------



## Sweat

Lmao Guys!!! In the car now, back late 2moro. I could email the video to you Ewen if you knew how to link and upload it for me? That's prob a massive ball ache for you to be fair.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Lmao Guys!!! In the car now, back late 2moro. I could email the video to you Ewen if you knew how to link and upload it for me? That's prob a massive ball ache for you to be fair.


shall wait for your return mate go enjoy yourself .

you could send me videos of the mrs instead of course


----------



## Sweat

Lol lol!! Jockey!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Lmao Guys!!! In the car now, back late 2moro. I could email the video to you Ewen if you knew how to link and upload it for me? That's prob a massive ball ache for you to be fair.


We should all de-sub in discust!


----------



## George-Bean

Weekends here, looking for the video..........


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

George-Bean said:


> Weekends here, looking for the video..........


x2


----------



## Tassotti

Where the fcuk is this video !!!!!?????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sweat

Lmao!!! I am still down in Derby guys! Back later this evening! The video really isn't anything special, just my attempt at squatting properly!


----------



## Tassotti

FFS - Reps guna turn into negs soon :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Lmao!!! I am still down in Derby guys! Back later this evening! The video really isn't anything special, just my attempt at squatting properly!


oh so you big it up and now your playing it down 

its cool maybe we dont want to see it


----------



## MRSTRONG

ole sweaty ginger dude sent me the vid 

cant post the second video til 9pm watershed but heres the first


----------



## biglbs

Oh and i had Pm'd Mod to get his account shut too,fookin waiting...........


----------



## MRSTRONG

so squat form ....

looks like bar is too high and legs too narrow as your following a pl routine and not bb .

speed of lift , slow the negative down then drive the weight upwards as fast as you can , mass x acceleration = force .

overall not bad but needs tweaking as the last rep was sh1t .


----------



## Home Physique

ewen said:


> so squat form ....
> 
> looks like bar is too high and legs too narrow as your following a pl routine and not bb .
> 
> speed of lift , slow the negative down then drive the weight upwards as fast as you can , mass x acceleration = force .
> 
> overall not bad but needs tweaking as the last rep was sh1t .


Agree with all of this. I'm not gunna go all "Parallel Police" on you my Sweaty chum but you could do with getting that depth to be more natural for you. Lowering the bar down a touch should help address the forward travel you are having, try and keep your back up rather than leaning so far forward, this is a sign it could be a touch too heavy for you. All in all though mate, great effort, you're doing great for someone who has never really been into squats.


----------



## Tassotti

Ginger hair and lycra clad to boot. Mate, you don't make it easy for yourself do you


----------



## MRSTRONG

Home Physique said:


> Agree with all of this. I'm not gunna go all "Parallel Police" on you my Sweaty chum but you could do with getting that depth to be more natural for you. Lowering the bar down a touch should help address the forward travel you are having, try and keep your back up rather than leaning so far forward, this is a sign it could be a touch too heavy for you. All in all though mate, great effort, you're doing great for someone who has never really been into squats.


agree on depth this is important to hit as it brings deadlift up so depth and form needs sorting asap .

i think the weight for 10 reps was a rep or 2 too far and maybe hitting depth would bring the number of reps down to maybe 6-7 good solid reps .

wider stance lower bar would keep back straighter , perhaps doing box squats while the weight is light would be a smart long term move .

learn how to squat then squat


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> so squat form ....
> 
> looks like bar is too high and legs too narrow as your following a pl routine and not bb .
> 
> speed of lift , slow the negative down then drive the weight upwards as fast as you can , mass x acceleration = force .
> 
> overall not bad but needs tweaking as the last rep was sh1t .


Thanks for both loading the video up for me mate and for the feedback. This was literally my 6th or so time of ever squatting, had read a few posts on how to squat before doing the session in the video, but a lot to remember. Well aware the last one was shiz form, really was on my limit on that rep and everything went to pot!

Will spend next 4 weeks really trying to work on form then maybe do a further video to see if it has improved.


----------



## MRSTRONG

But still top marks for effort dude .


----------



## Sweat

Thanks for feedback both Ewen and home physique, will try sort it ASAP. Really appreciate the advice!

Tass... Fook off with the Lycra comment... I knew you'd pick up on this, lol, I normally only wear the Lycra for those private videos you pay me to film for you!


----------



## MRSTRONG

ole tass up to his old tricks again


----------



## Home Physique

No problems mate, keep up the big effort


----------



## mikemull

Just catching up, good effort mate I'll rep your vid now!

But wtf with the Lycra you hom!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Just catching up, good effort mate I'll rep your vid now!
> 
> But wtf with the Lycra you hom!


I was trying them out to be fair, they are compression trousers, for recovery, but thought would see what it like to squat in them. They are ultra gay looking and you can easily tell if I am a Jew or not!!! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> I was trying them out to be fair, they are compression trousers, for recovery, but thought would see what it like to squat in them. They are ultra gay looking and you can easily tell if I am a Jew or not!!! lol


a ginger jew :blink:

i wear compression shorts but under trackie bottoms .


----------



## Tassotti

ewen said:


> a ginger jew :blink:
> 
> i wear compression shorts but under trackie bottoms .


Is that to stop the beast escaping ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> Is that to stop the beast escaping ?


no its to hold any anal prolapse .

wearing the shorts makes the area very warm its like wetsuit material so you get soaking and told fella goes back inside .


----------



## Home Physique

Oh lawd this thread is taking a turn for the worse


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> a ginger jew :blink:
> 
> i wear compression shorts but under trackie bottoms .


LOL, I didn't claim to be a Jew. No where near rich enough or got a big enough nose to be a Jew!


----------



## George-Bean

We can be forgiving for Ginger, but lycra?


----------



## Home Physique

Now then pal, you not be training?


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Now then pal, you not be training?


Ey up buddy, no I haven't barring a deload week doing Squats on one of the days. Been working late and shoulder playing up. Got physio booked in for it so hoping will make some improvements. The shoulder seems to be tied into everything, is a right pain. Done a bit of cardio too but nothing amazing. Off to Dolby this weekend MTBing, not tried it before should be fun.


----------



## George-Bean

Hows the shoulder holding up?


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Hows the shoulder holding up?


Complete sh1te mate, cannot do anything on it at all, totally lost my mojo. Training is all I want to do, that I cannot do that is really narking me off. I could do leg press/curl/ext etc, but pretty much every other resistance thing in the gym is a no go.

On top of that work is complete [email protected] biscuit as well. Not normally so negative, just not being able to train at all has put a right downer on things!


----------



## George-Bean

Dude, work those legs, think of it as an opportunity. Measure them, photo them and work them!


----------



## mikemull

Do legs twice a week with leg press, curls, ext, calf raises and do cardio twice a week till you can do upper body stuff mate.


----------



## George-Bean

mikemull said:


> Do legs twice a week with leg press, curls, ext, calf raises and do cardio twice a week till you can do upper body stuff mate.


He's spot on.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Complete sh1te mate, cannot do anything on it at all, totally lost my mojo. Training is all I want to do, that I cannot do that is really narking me off. I could do leg press/curl/ext etc, but pretty much every other resistance thing in the gym is a no go.
> 
> On top of that work is complete [email protected] biscuit as well. Not normally so negative, just not being able to train at all has put a right downer on things!


It is too calm in here,FFs train around it and do a bit of rehab on it.

We all get injuries,you have not lost Mojo,but you think you have!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> It is too calm in here,FFs train around it and do a bit of rehab on it.
> 
> We all get injuries,you have not lost Mojo,but you think you have!


Think it might be getting a little bit better. Did a bit of a chest workout last night, just using dumbbells as read they are less damaging than a barbell. Did a shed load of warm ups before 4 sets of 10 @ 40kg DBs on incline bench. Fairly light but at least got a bit of work on chest.

Going to do some cardio/legs tonight.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Think it might be getting a little bit better. Did a bit of a chest workout last night, just using dumbbells as read they are less damaging than a barbell. Did a shed load of warm ups before 4 sets of 10 @ 40kg DBs on incline bench. Fairly light but at least got a bit of work on chest.
> 
> Going to do some cardio/legs tonight.


Sounds good mate,are you taking ibuprofen,it will help take inflamation down,perhaps a bit of ice for ten mins 3 times/day too may help?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Sweat said:


> Think it might be getting a little bit better. Did a bit of a chest workout last night, just using dumbbells as read they are less damaging than a barbell. Did a shed load of warm ups before 4 sets of 10 @ 40kg DBs on incline bench. Fairly light but at least got a bit of work on chest.
> 
> Going to do some cardio/legs tonight.


thats why i prefer db's to a barbell for bench, if i place my elbows at say a 60-70o angle as apposed to straight out to the side, palms facing in..i find it takes most of the stress of my shoulder joints, compared to using a bar :thumb:


----------



## Home Physique

Just to chime in to everyone saying the have shoulder problems benching, do you pinch your Shoulders together when you are doing BB Bench? Pinching your Shoulder blades together diverts the load through your joints and into the bench stopping you from over straining them. If you let your shoulders hang loose, chances are they hang over the edge of the bench and your joints experience alllllll that load. Also, incorporate a THOROUGH Shoulder warm up routine before doing any benching and it will help prevent any injury tenfold.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

yup^^^^^^^^^^^^^ plus none of this feet up on the bench business, always pull my shoulders in and squeeze the **** outta my **** to make a solid base, the amount of guys i see in my gym bench 'with there shoulders' if you will is unreal, i just dont wanna be that guy telling them it should be done like this, as it wont be appreciated lol


----------



## Home Physique

danMUNDY said:


> yup^^^^^^^^^^^^^ plus none of this feet up on the bench business, always pull my shoulders in and squeeze the **** outta my **** to make a solid base, the amount of guys i see in my gym bench 'with there shoulders' if you will is unreal, i just dont wanna be that guy telling them it should be done like this, as it wont be appreciated lol


Good stuff fella


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Just to chime in to everyone saying the have shoulder problems benching, do you pinch your Shoulders together when you are doing BB Bench? Pinching your Shoulder blades together diverts the load through your joints and into the bench stopping you from over straining them. If you let your shoulders hang loose, chances are they hang over the edge of the bench and your joints experience alllllll that load. Also, incorporate a THOROUGH Shoulder warm up routine before doing any benching and it will help prevent any injury tenfold.


To be fair I prob don't have best form on benching, never been something I focused on but in future I will take this advice.

On a separate topic I read earlier that to be classed as strong you should be aiming for Body Weight x1.5 for Bench, x2 for Squat and x2.5 for Deadlift. Going to set that as some long term goals, basing it around BW will also help me focus on reducing my fat % down.


----------



## mikemull

The holy grail!


----------



## mikemull

How's things mate where you gone?


----------



## George-Bean

Where are you bretherin?


----------



## George-Bean

bump.....


----------



## Sweat

Hey up guys. Totally fell off the wagon training wise.

Joining new gym 2moro, done a light workout at home this weekend along with a run round the Yorkshire Dales.

Will do proper update soon, but in summary I am looking like shiz and weighing in at a very flabby 107kg!! Will get it sorted


----------



## MRSTRONG

whats happening ?


----------



## Sweat

Reet then lads!

Fairly simple first week back into the gym, did chest on Tuesday, wasn't mega strong but not lifted much in a while due to shoulder, managed a small set on 120kg tho. Wednesday I did deads, got up to 170kg, no straps, planning on never using straps again, if I can't lift it... I cant lift it, simple! Going to crack out some squats in a bit, will peak around the 130kg mark for today I reckon. Also done supplementary exercises through the week and thrown in some cardio sessions!

This week is just a return to training week, my injury is a lot better and now 100% focused on the training. Got my head back on straight and time to get serious. Using this weekend to put finishing touches to my goals, training schedule and supplement consumption.

Then it is time to get some muscle on this tiny boys body I got at the moment!!

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

updates........


----------



## Sweat

2nd week back into training complete. Did 130kg bench, 160kg on deads (forgot belt so didn't risk higher), then 130kg on squats. Tried 140kg on squats but failed half way back up again, reckon will get it soon. On top of that I done lots of supplementary/assistance work.

Good week all in all.

Ordered all my supps, devised full new training plan that I am going to be running up until end of year and set some goals.

Will post up details 2moro, any critiquing is welcome.

Cannot wait!!


----------



## George-Bean

Ill be looking here tomorrow bretherin!


----------



## Sweat

Right then Chaps/Chapettes, here goes....

Firstly I would like to say thanks to people prompting me to get back off my a$$ after my injury either via posts on this journal asking for updates or through PM's etc. It is appreciated.

Secondly, I will apologise as this is likely to be a bit of a long post, I intend to explain my current lifts, give an outline of my training, details on nutrition and a general plan regarding anything gym related between now and the end of the year.

*Stats/Goals*

I will be bulking between now and the end of the year, with my focus being a combination of strength training mixed with bodybuilding, ideally I want what I reckon most people want, to have a good body but also be able to back it up by being able to lift some heavy (heavier than current at least) iron.

I currently weigh 106kg, I will not be focusing on weight as a goal in the next 3 months, but I am also not planning on eating crud.

*1RM as tested last week*

Bench Press 130kg

Deadlift 170kg (No Straps)

Squat 130kg

Combined 430kg

*Goal by End of Year*

Bench 150kg

Deadlift 205kg

Squat 170kg

Combined 515kg

*Training*

I will still be focusing on the big compounds as the basis of my training, but in place of Wendlers principles for increasing the weights I will be using the Magnusson/Ortmayer programme that was devised for Deadlifts specifically. I will be applying this to Bench and Squats as well. Due to shoulder injury for the rest of this year I am not doing OHP, but will do Dumbell Shoulder Pressing instead.

Magnusson/Ortmayer is a simple system, based on 1RM like Wendler system is, it goes like this:

*Week 1*

Warm up

4x4 at 70%

2x2 at 80%

Back to 70%- 8+ Reps

*Week 2*

Warm up

4x4 at 70%

2 reps at 80%

2 reps at 90%

8+ reps at 70%

If you get all the reps then go up 10 Kgs (5kg's if it is upper body is my plan). If you don't then repeat.

*Week 3*

Warm up

4x4 at 70% +10kg

2 at 80% +10kg

2 at 90% +10kg

8+ with 70% +10kg

It then repeats like that, it has Deload weeks in it as well, but am going to listen to my body to decide when I need those.

In addition to this I will be supplementing with bodybuilding rep ranges and techniques, such as drop sets, negatives, pyramids etc. I will explain each workout in session after I have done it and majority of the exercises will be the same week in week out. My main lifting focus is based around 4 days per week. I will add in more sessions for cardio/core, but not 100% sure on when/what yet.

I will be focussing a lot more on warming up and stretching pre the workouts, I realise the importance of this now after injurying my shoulder and the impact that injury had on my training.

*Nutrition*

This is my average day plan, I will likely add in more veg to the meals etc, but this is the basics. I also need to calculate the macro split of this but fairly certain it is where I need it to be, which is about 400g of protein, about 4000-4500 calories.

Meal 1 - 7:30am

6 Egg Whites, 2 Whole

2 Whole Wheat Bread

Peanut Butter

Multi-Vitamins

2x Fish Oil Capsules

600ml Water

Meal 2- 10am

Whey Protein Shake

L-Glutamine

Creatine

Cottage Cheese

600ml Water

Meal 3 - 12:30pm

Chicken Breast

Broccoli (Or other green veg)

Rice

600ml Water

Meal 4 - Pre Workout - 4pm

Chicken Breast

3 Rice Cakes

Peanut Butter

L-Glutamine

600ml Water

Meal 4.5 - Intra Workout - 5:30pm

BCAA's

600ml Water

Meal 5 - Post Workout - 7:15pm

Protein Shake

Creatine

Oatmeal or Carbs

600ml Water

Meal 6 - 8:15pm

Steak

Baked Potatoe

600ml Water

Meal 7 - Pre Bed - 10pm

Casein Shake

L-Glutamine

Peanut Butter

Multi-Vitamin

2x Fish Oil Caps

600ml Water

I have some pre workout as well, but generally it leaves me feeling like crud after, so I will only use it on sessions that I want to retest PB's or the like. Maybe 8 weeks in.

*Summary*

As stated at the start, goal is a bulk up until end of the year, the above stating what I have come up with so far. I plan to be starting this on Monday.

Cannot think of anything else that I have missed off, will fill in any blanks or further details as I progress, any questions please ask.

Advice/critiqing on any aspect of this is appreciated too.

Thanks for reading,

Sweat.


----------



## hackskii

Subbed for later.


----------



## Sweat

hackskii said:


> Subbed for later.


Thanks for subbing in dude. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Are you doing an fasted cardio mate to shift some chub ?


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Are you doing an fasted cardio mate to shift some chub ?


Chub mate??! No idea what you are talking about, i am sat at 3.6593% BF atm, no fat on me... oh wait, need to move decimal over to the right 1 place!! 

I think I will do mate, was thinking 3 x 30m on x-trainer to start me off...


----------



## Tassotti

Plan looks good Red

Now attack it !!!


----------



## Milky

Just build it up gradually if need be mate.

it worked a treat for me.


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> Plan looks good Red
> 
> Now attack it !!!


Cheers big guy!


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Just build it up gradually if need be mate.
> 
> it worked a treat for me.


Will give it a shot.

Yeah you are looking good mate, will build it up gradually but doubt will be getting in Sharpy territory anytime soon where I feel like I am missing out if I don't do 2 hours of cardio a day etc!!


----------



## Milky

Sweat said:


> Will give it a shot.
> 
> Yeah you are looking good mate, will build it up gradually but doubt will be getting in Sharpy territory anytime soon where I feel like I am missing out if I don't do 2 hours of cardio a day etc!!


it soon becomes addictive mate.


----------



## Tassotti

Reckon I might recruit you for #teamtass. Do As I say. Not as I Do


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> it soon becomes addictive mate.


Would defo be nice to lose the gut I been carrying around for years. Still primary focus is bulking (in a lean fashion), if I lose BF that is a upside for me at the moment.

After all it is winter, extra flab keeps me warmer!


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> Reckon I might recruit you for #teamtass. Do As I say. Not as I Do


Lol, is #tag gone mental recently, everyone seems part of some team or another!


----------



## Tassotti

Sweat said:


> Lol, is #tag gone mental recently, everyone seems part of some team or another!


All you need to do is paypal me £50 per week and you are in !

Can't be fairer than that


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> All you need to do is paypal me £50 per week and you are in !
> 
> Can't be fairer than that


Bargain Tass mate, just link your bank details on here along with the security code for your card and i'll get the money right over to you!


----------



## George-Bean

Excellent bretherin, glad your back on the wagon. I'm not an expert on anything mate but I didn't notice core work, dips or pull ups?

Good to feel the vibe from you ;-D


----------



## Tassotti

Sweat said:


> Bargain Tass mate, just link your bank details on here along with the security code for your card and i'll get the money right over to you!


just email dosh to

[email protected]


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Excellent bretherin, glad your back on the wagon. I'm not an expert on anything mate but I didn't notice core work, dips or pull ups?
> 
> Good to feel the vibe from you ;-D


Thanks George.

Dips and pulls will be included as part of either Deadlift or Chest day.

Core is mentioned but only so far as I know I need to do something for it but not yet decided. I am planning 4 compound lift days per week. Thinking 3 am cardio sessions. Then 2 more core sessions. Might be able to include the core as part of something else or could just do it on its own as a short workout, followed by sitting in the Jacquizzi perving on the hot ladies for rest of the "workout"


----------



## Sweat

Tassotti said:


> just email dosh to
> 
> [email protected]


Just tried mate, that is not a real email add. Sorry bud


----------



## Tassotti

Sweat said:


> Just tried mate, that is not a real email add. Sorry bud


Ah well. You're in anyway !!


----------



## George-Bean

Whats todays plans..........


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Whats todays plans..........


Starting the program officially 2moro. Today I am going to:

-Finish off the plan

-Physio at 2pm

-Core/cardio session at 12pm

That's it really.


----------



## hackskii

You are only doing bench, deads and squats only?


----------



## Sweat

hackskii said:


> You are only doing bench, deads and squats only?


Bench, Deads, Squats and DB Shoulder Press is my main exercise for each workout.

I will then be doing 4-5 Assistance/Supplementary exercises related to each of the Main Exercises for the day in question. I have not written these up as would of made the post massive. I will write up each day as it comes during this week so you can see/critique anything in it at will. Will also be doing cardio 3x per week and some core work x2 per week.


----------



## Sweat

Small update, program doesn't start till 2moro, but ended up doing a Shoulder workout today. Did not go to heavy as still easing into it after injury, also as stated in the post I did DB's in place of BB.

Basic workout was:

-15 mins warming up and stretching

-DB Shoulder press, pyramided up to final set being 6x35kg's. Very strict form, could of lifted more but did not want to risk it.

-Seated Lateral Raises - [email protected]

-Rear Delt Raise - [email protected]

-BB Shrugs [email protected]

-Face Pulls [email protected] 27.5kg

-Upright BB Row - 12x25kg, 10x35kg, 8x45kg

Nice simple workout. Also first time using the BCAA's intra workout, used the Excel from BBW. Was fine, maybe a bit chalky tasting, but cheap compared to most so cannot complain.

Also had physio on shoulder today, bloody painful, but effective and have been given "homework" to help improve recovery faster so all is good.

1 other thing, I calculated my nutrient split and it is 383 Protein, 276 Carbs and 114 Fat. Total Calories = 3.3k. Think I need to increase carbs maybe to 350ish, but might just try it at this split and see if I gaining well.


----------



## hackskii

I would do HIIT over just normal cardio.

I also would do some sort of core work as well.

I doubt you need to do shrugs, dead lifts hit traps pretty heavy, you are also indirectly hitting them with upright rows.


----------



## Sweat

hackskii said:


> I would do HIIT over just normal cardio.
> 
> I also would do some sort of core work as well.
> 
> I doubt you need to do shrugs, dead lifts hit traps pretty heavy, you are also indirectly hitting them with upright rows.


Wasn't sure what to do cardio wise, the HIIT or Steady State. Think will try the HIIT, what you reckon time wise? Also any ideas on a simple Core routine?

My traps suck though, everyone else has them going up above there ears it seems!


----------



## hackskii

Sweat said:


> Wasn't sure what to do cardio wise, the HIIT or Steady State. Think will try the HIIT, what you reckon time wise? Also any ideas on a simple Core routine?
> 
> My traps suck though, everyone else has them going up above there ears it seems!


Planks, turkish getups, supermans, side planks, there are many and that will help with your other lifts too.

HIIT is very short, you would lets say get warm on a jog, then sprint, then walk, then sprint.

You can do stairs this way, ride a bike where you do sprints, jump rope, mix it up, go dancing once a week, make it fun, mix it up.


----------



## Si Train

Hey mate, thought i'd pop in and see whats up, impressive stuff 

In regards to HIIT i've recently tried it on the bike. Start on level 5 for 30 - 60 secs with no set rpm and then shift it up to level 15 for 30 secs with rpm above 100, this will get you going a bit!


----------



## mikemull

Training and diet looks good mate. I'd do steady state cardio fasted in morning or HIIT after weights but I rarely do! Do as I say and not as I do lol! I'm not sure you need 5 accessories after your main compound, I'd pick one of shrug or uprights and one of rear delt rows or face pulls. You could rotate them if you want?


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Training and diet looks good mate. I'd do steady state cardio fasted in morning or HIIT after weights but I rarely do! Do as I say and not as I do lol! I'm not sure you need 5 accessories after your main compound, I'd pick one of shrug or uprights and one of rear delt rows or face pulls. You could rotate them if you want?


Cheers bud.

Think will alternate the shrugs and uprights then. Gives it a bit of variation. Reason for face pulls and rear delt raises is that I read that my shoulders could be too front dominate, favouring pressing over other exercises too much in past so though could try bring rears in line to reduce chances of further injury.


----------



## Sweat

Si Train said:


> Hey mate, thought i'd pop in and see whats up, impressive stuff
> 
> In regards to HIIT i've recently tried it on the bike. Start on level 5 for 30 - 60 secs with no set rpm and then shift it up to level 15 for 30 secs with rpm above 100, this will get you going a bit!


Thanks for dropping in, Yorkshire lad too! Yorkshire for the win!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Subbed!

Good luck mate, i'll have a good read through later


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Good luck mate, i'll have a good read through later


Cheers for subbing in mate.


----------



## Sweat

*Week 1 - Magnusson/Ortmayer Variation - Deadlift Day*

Warmed up very light weights, stretching etc.

*Deadlift*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

8+ @120kg (I got 9, before fingers couldn't hold bar any longer)

Deadlifts Week 1 PASSED.

*Wide Grip Lat Pull Down*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Underhand Pull Down*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Barbell Reverse Grip Bent Over Row*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Machine Close Grip Low Row*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (Fingers killed gripping this, could not of held on for anymore)

*Straight Bar Cable Pulldown*

[email protected] Plates (Guessing 30kg)

[email protected] Plates (40kg or so)

[email protected] Plates (45kg, struggled, form was not the best so called it at 7 reps)

Finished with a bit of stretching, overall a goodwork, rest day tomorrow then Chest on wednesday, Bring it!!


----------



## Home Physique

Changed so soon? Mag/Ort is a great program for Deads, I've seen people pull crazy numbers doing it.


----------



## George-Bean

Man workout. Nice one bretherin.


----------



## Sweat

Right, got two more workouts to log, Chest and Legs. Both very short workouts as pulled muscles in both, despite warming up loads. Go figure. Will load them up 2moro.

Still fairly happy, staying focused and putting them behind me. Effectively classing week 1 of the program as passed. Doing stretching tonight to ease quad and pec, then going to do Abs and Cardio in the morning.

Peace out.


----------



## hackskii

Sweat said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Think will alternate the shrugs and uprights then. Gives it a bit of variation. Reason for face pulls and rear delt raises is that I read that my shoulders could be too front dominate, favouring pressing over other exercises too much in past so though could try bring rears in line to reduce chances of further injury.


Shoulder imbalance is one of the most common sources of injury.

Face pulls are pretty much for shoulder integrity, they help balance the rhomboids and rotators.

I do them, once I started them my shoulders have been feeling better than many years.


----------



## Sweat

hackskii said:


> Shoulder imbalance is one of the most common sources of injury.
> 
> Face pulls are pretty much for shoulder integrity, they help balance the rhomboids and rotators.
> 
> I do them, once I started them my shoulders have been feeling better than many years.


Great advice, cheers Hacks. That was my thinking.


----------



## Milky

Love face pulls, do them every shoulder session now.


----------



## Sweat

Right then lads, this new programme, specifically the eating/prepping part is a massive challenge. Time consuming and hard to eat all the food, that being said I have been a bit slack on actually logging my progress for past 4 days.

Will summarise what I have done, this is over 4 sep workouts in 4 days:

-Chest, did 15 reps on the 8+ set at a weight of 97.5kg Flat BB. Wanted 20 reps, but settle with this for now as I beat the 8 reps so passed chest for this week. Onwards and upwards.

-Chest, worked up to set of 45kg on Incline DB's, starting to feel ok doing these again, shoulder work is coming along post injury.

-Chest, went onto pec dec as mate likes it and ended up pulling a muscle, hate that machine and it ended my workout.

-Legs, did 4 reps on the 8+ set of squats at 95kg. I was really annoyed here as the weight felt light, was complaining to my mate that I think it is too light, then pulled muscle in right quad. This ended my legs session as although I stretched it and tried going again I could not do anything else, squats, leg press, lunges, all were agony. I am still classing this as completed leg day so that I can progress upwards next week, as am confident 8+ would of been beaten 11-12 i reckon.

-Arms, did a good workout on arms, no massive weights, just 45kg on BB burls, 70kg on Skull Crushers, 20kg on Seated DB Curls then the stack on Tricep Pushdowns. Finished with 6 set's of DB shrugs, from 30kg up to 50kgs.

-Core, hanging knee raises, rope crunchs, planks and then good mornings made up this workout. Also did 20 mins HiiT at the end (my first cardio session in ages).

Been pretty much hitting the plan 90-95% diet wise, like I said finding it hard to prepare it and also eat it at right times. Will become easier as it starts to be more of a routine I hope, at the moment I still have to keep thinking, what do I need to do/eat now. Weight has gone up from about 106kg to 107.9kg this morning. That is over the full week. Tempted to go for a 2nd session later today but might just rest. Tomorrow is Shoulders, cannot wait.

The logging will be more structured next week, itemising the assistance exercise in more detail, sets and weights etc.


----------



## Sweat

Logging a shoulder workout, did DB shoulder pressing up to 37.5kg. Up 2.5kg on last week. Other exercises I did same weight apart from rear delt raises, did last 2 sets with 9kg db's, up from the 7.5kg. Did a lot is stretching too, shoulder getting better every week.

Finished off with 20 mins hiit.

108.3kg this morning, up again. Making a sirloin and cheddar pannini at the moment. Chubs!


----------



## Sweat

110.1kg this morning... Over 4kg of solid/dense muscle added in just 6 days!!! Oh wait, nah I'm just holding a ton of water and feeling bloated to fook! Like a puffer fish!

Dead's / Back tonight... Bring it!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Any updates pal?

Where you been?!


----------



## George-Bean

bump


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Any updates pal?
> 
> Where you been?!


Hey up, been a massive slacker. Lost my job and training went out the window. Stopped my "supp" plan a week in or so.

Still been training, but nothing hardcore. Although have set a couple of new PB's in past week. Bench, 100kg for 21 reps and 130kg for 7. 145kg for 1, 150kg is doable but not tried it. Did 190kg dead, tried 200kg a couple times and failed. Also upped my squat to 140kg, sucks still but 10kg more than last time I sucked. Final one is OHP, strict form I done 95kg, push press I got 110kg, could prob do more.

All that aside I have turned into a fat cvnt, weighing in at 113kg at the moment and looking shocking.

Decided to focus purely on diet and cardio till new year. Not caring about pushing PB's. Just want to drop the belly, so will be doing 3 or 4 weight workouts a week but lower %'s, prob the 70% mark for higher reps. Also doing cardio a lot more as started running again 2 weeks ago.

Ah well, will see how it goes. I have been checking a lot of you guys's journals and all look to be progressing really well. Keep it up people!!

Over and out!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm just starting 5/3/1, so subbing to this!


----------



## MRSTRONG

good to see you back dude hope things work out for you .


----------



## George-Bean

Glad your back with us, lots never return.


----------



## Sweat

Prior Squat 1RM was 140kg, this morning went into gym with goal of finally beating that, set my target at 145kg.

Warmed up to it and got it first time. Then 5 min rest, did *150kg*

Then 5 min rest, failed really easily on 155kg, then 8 min rest and thought what the hell and tried 160kg and got 2/3 way up before almost blacking out. Anyway, what it means is an elated me, who got +10kg on PB and is also confident 160kg is sub 4 weeks from achieving!

For first time ever my squat is above my bench, haha!! Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done dude you now squat more than i over head press


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> well done dude you now squat more than i over head press


Cheers big guy, was looking in on your journal yesterday, looks really good. I managed a 97.5kg OHP 1-2 weeks ago, very strict form. Still nowhere near the heights of Big Ewen tho


----------



## Sweat

Ok, brief update on training. Been hitting gym 6+ times per week at the moment, 4 of them based around the standard compounds and rest is cardio or core based.

As stated above I let myself slip a bit after shoulder injury and i took weight over 3 days 5th/6th/7th of this month and the average was 114kg. 7th November was Day 1 of the new diet, and since then I have been been eating really well. Had first cheat evening yesterday, well cheat 1 hour or so, while watching a film where I had some chocolate and crisps. Weight is now 109kg. So *5kg* loss in 12 days. (by the way diet is just low to medium carbs, low fats and high protein, also taking ECA)

I have set a very simple short term goal that I feel will be a big challenge, that is to be 105kg or under by end of this month. So it will be a 9kg drop in 22/23 days.

Wish me luck and you can call me a fat cvnt if I don't get it!!!


----------



## Replicator

found ye

you look awsome in the avi compard to first photos :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> found ye
> 
> you look awsome in the avi compard to first photos :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate! It is slow going with ups and downs, but all in the right direction overall!


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Ok, brief update on training. Been hitting gym 6+ times per week at the moment, 4 of them based around the standard compounds and rest is cardio or core based.
> 
> As stated above I let myself slip a bit after shoulder injury and i took weight over 3 days 5th/6th/7th of this month and the average was 114kg. 7th November was Day 1 of the new diet, and since then I have been been eating really well. Had first cheat evening yesterday, well cheat 1 hour or so, while watching a film where I had some chocolate and crisps. Weight is now 109kg. So *5kg* loss in 12 days. (by the way diet is just low to medium carbs, low fats and high protein, also taking ECA)
> 
> I have set a very simple short term goal that I feel will be a big challenge, that is to be 105kg or under by end of this month. So it will be a 9kg drop in 22/23 days.
> 
> Wish me luck and you can call me a fat cvnt if I don't get it!!!


you wont do that for long before burn out sets in .......you need to take at least a couple of rest days a week to allow your body to rest and recover :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> you wont do that for long before burn out sets in .......you need to take at least a couple of rest days a week to allow your body to rest and recover :thumb:


I know you are right on this one, but don't plan on maintaining it for long term mate, just want a kick start. Also I lost job couple weeks back, so time and recuperation is one thing I have in abundance. SOOO much easier to train, eat and rest if that is all you have to do. Wish I didn't have to get another job!


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Thanks a lot mate! It is slow going with ups and downs, but all in the right direction overall!


it sure is eh ...bit like a whores nickers


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Ok, brief update on training. Been hitting gym 6+ times per week at the moment, 4 of them based around the standard compounds and rest is cardio or core based.
> 
> As stated above I let myself slip a bit after shoulder injury and i took weight over 3 days 5th/6th/7th of this month and the average was 114kg. 7th November was Day 1 of the new diet, and since then I have been been eating really well. Had first cheat evening yesterday, well cheat 1 hour or so, while watching a film where I had some chocolate and crisps. Weight is now 109kg. So *5kg* loss in 12 days. (by the way diet is just low to medium carbs, low fats and high protein, also taking ECA)
> 
> I have set a very simple short term goal that I feel will be a big challenge, that is to be 105kg or under by end of this month. So it will be a 9kg drop in 22/23 days.
> 
> Wish me luck and you can call me a fat cvnt if I don't get it!!!


fat cnut


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> I know you are right on this one, but don't plan on maintaining it for long term mate, just want a kick start. Also I lost job couple weeks back, so time and recuperation is one thing I have in abundance. SOOO much easier to train, eat and rest if that is all you have to do. Wish I didn't have to get another job!


oh the joys a big lottery win would bring eh


----------



## George-Bean

Nice one with the lifts mate. Stop disappearing! ;-D


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> morning


Good morning captain!


----------



## Sweat

Sweat said:


> Ok, brief update on training. Been hitting gym 6+ times per week at the moment, 4 of them based around the standard compounds and rest is cardio or core based.
> 
> As stated above I let myself slip a bit after shoulder injury and i took weight over 3 days 5th/6th/7th of this month and the average was 114kg. 7th November was Day 1 of the new diet, and since then I have been been eating really well. Had first cheat evening yesterday, well cheat 1 hour or so, while watching a film where I had some chocolate and crisps. Weight is now 109kg. So *5kg* loss in 12 days. (by the way diet is just low to medium carbs, low fats and high protein, also taking ECA)
> 
> I have set a very simple short term goal that I feel will be a big challenge, that is to be 105kg or under by end of this month. So it will be a 9kg drop in 22/23 days.
> 
> Wish me luck and you can call me a fat cvnt if I don't get it!!!


Todays weigh-in was at 108.2kg, so pretty much bang on target for the 105kg goal.

In 14 days I have dropped 5.8kg or 12.8lb, so almost a lb/day so far. Just really hoping I can maintain the self control to keep at sub 2k calories on top of gym work for next 9 days to get my target.


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Todays weigh-in was at 108.2kg, so pretty much bang on target for the 105kg goal.
> 
> In 14 days I have dropped 5.8kg or 12.8lb, so almost a lb/day so far. Just really hoping I can maintain the self control to keep at sub 2k calories on top of gym work for next 9 days to get my target.


Well done m8 will catch you for being on target when i can :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Hell of a drop mate, thats some weight loss.


----------



## Sweat

Rightio, a really good week all in all both in relation to dropping weight and also good lifting.

Weight this morning was 107.1kg, so is coming off nicely. 6.9kg drop in 17 days.

Main highlight of this week was an amazing leg session yesterday, really is a love hate thing, hate it while I am doing it as is sooo much hard work but then the feeling you get when you've completed it is amazing.

My PB on squat was set 2 weeks ago at 150kg, yesterday on the Smith Machine doing Squats (I know the smith machine is a lot easier as no balancing etc) I did 175kg ATG, after I racked it, everything went black in front of my eyes and I dropped to my knees for couple of seconds. Had some guy come over to ask if I was ok, I was more than ok, I felt fvcking great knowing that I had given it absolutely everything I had.

Was there this morning too, did first Arms workout in months in addition to core workout as had already done my 4 compound based workouts for the week and felt good enough for arms on there own today. Nothing extreme, 45kg Barbell Curls for 10-12, 55kg Skull Crushers 10-12, Alternate DB Curls 27.5kg for 10, Tricep Push Downs for 70kg with Rope for 10-12, finished arms with Conc Curls with just 12.5kg for 12's. Then some abs and good mornings. About 1h10m in total.

Only thing I would say for this week is that I used pre workout before 4 out of 5 weights sessions, as calories been so low I needed a boost. Normally I only use pre workout if I going for a PB or similar, as I crash fairly bad after them.


----------



## Replicator

Absolutely brilliant positve post m8 all good work too

if i hadnt repped ye about 20 mins ago I would have repped ye for the above so...


----------



## Sweat

Just got missus to take photo of my back as got a few spots on it, bit annoying but got some prescription cream from doctors so hopefully should clear up soon. Is annoying to be honest, doctor gave me some vull**** about it could be related to change in detergent.

Anyway, cannot figure out how to post the photo from my phone so will upload it later.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Rightio, a really good week all in all both in relation to dropping weight and also good lifting.
> 
> Weight this morning was 107.1kg, so is coming off nicely. 6.9kg drop in 17 days.
> 
> Main highlight of this week was an amazing leg session yesterday, really is a love hate thing, hate it while I am doing it as is sooo much hard work but then the feeling you get when you've completed it is amazing.
> 
> My PB on squat was set 2 weeks ago at 150kg, yesterday on the Smith Machine doing Squats (I know the smith machine is a lot easier as no balancing etc) I did 175kg ATG, after I racked it, everything went black in front of my eyes and I dropped to my knees for couple of seconds. Had some guy come over to ask if I was ok, I was more than ok, I felt fvcking great knowing that I had given it absolutely everything I had.
> 
> Was there this morning too, did first Arms workout in months in addition to core workout as had already done my 4 compound based workouts for the week and felt good enough for arms on there own today. Nothing extreme, 45kg Barbell Curls for 10-12, 55kg Skull Crushers 10-12, Alternate DB Curls 27.5kg for 10, Tricep Push Downs for 70kg with Rope for 10-12, finished arms with Conc Curls with just 12.5kg for 12's. Then some abs and good mornings. About 1h10m in total.
> 
> Only thing I would say for this week is that I used pre workout before 4 out of 5 weights sessions, as calories been so low I needed a boost. Normally I only use pre workout if I going for a PB or similar, as I crash fairly bad after them.


That is real nice to read mate,well done.Awaiting pics...


----------



## Sweat

Well the purpose of the pics was more to see the spots on my back lol, but anyway, here they are below. Took them on my old phone (iphone 4 that I had for 2+ years) and they look washed out, so i look flat as fook. Ah well, means more room for improvement, started cycle yesterday...



Weight on these is approx 107kg, so will see how I go, still planning on maintaining clean diet. So if anything recomp or lean bulk is goal over 12 weeks but will see how I go...


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Well the purpose of the pics was more to see the spots on my back lol, but anyway, here they are below. Took them on my old phone (iphone 4 that I had for 2+ years) and they look washed out, so i look flat as fook. Ah well, means more room for improvement, started cycle yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 102076
> View attachment 102077
> View attachment 102078
> 
> 
> Weight on these is approx 107kg, so will see how I go, still planning on maintaining clean diet. So if anything recomp or lean bulk is goal over 12 weeks but will see how I go...


 Dont know if your on gear or not but gear can give ye spots, i always seem to get it with the short acting ones ......lookin Wide m8


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> Dont know if your on gear or not but gear can give ye spots, i always seem to get it with the short acting ones ......lookin Wide m8


Started yesterday mate, but had spots for about 6 weeks now, is annoying, but hoping this antibiotic cream will sort them out.

Wide = fat? lol


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Started yesterday mate, but had spots for about 6 weeks now, is annoying, but hoping this antibiotic cream will sort them out.
> 
> Wide = fat? lol


its not all Fat iron brethren


----------



## biglbs

Well balanced delts there,lovin the width too,good work mate.


----------



## Sweat

Deadlifts/back in 1 hour, cannot wait, like a kid at Christmas after no training yesterday.

Might get mate to film the deads so you guys can check/crituque and help me improve my weights. Dependant on how busy gym is on a monday though.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking very well mate! Quality frame and thickness imo.

Bloody ginger genetics


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Looking very well mate! Quality frame and thickness imo.
> 
> Bloody ginger genetics


Celtic roots for the win mate, also we need broad backs to take all the bullying at school!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Celtic roots for the win mate, also we need broad backs to take all the bullying at school!


Years of torture, well fcuk the c.unts now mate!

Give me a quick overview of what your plan is - being lazy


----------



## Sweat

Right workout tonight didn't go as well as I hoped, but not going to let it demotivate me, just write it off and try and improve next time.

Deadlifts, was attempting a new 1RM of 195kg, so built up to it with 8 @ 100kg, 5 @ 117.5kg, [email protected] 140kg, 1 @ 162.5kg, 1 @ 175kg and then failed at 195kg x 2. Failed getting it off the floor, moved it about 1 inch off the floor and struggled there for a while. So any advice on what exercises to do to help improve this from the floor pulling power would be appreciated.

Then did pull ups, alternating 3 grips until I got 50 reps out.

Then T bar rows just 3 x 8 60kg + bar

Finished with some Kroc Rows at just 22.5kg for the usual 40 reps without a break.

Would like to of done something else for the lats but ran out of time.

Rob in answer to your question, my general plan is fairly simple, I want to put on some lean muscle and aim to increase lifts to 200kg DL, 150kg Bench, 170kg Squat and 100kg OHP.

Did not take a video but will do next time, and again like I said above, if any skilled deadlifters look into this journal advice on improving my floor pull strength would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Right workout tonight didn't go as well as I hoped, but not going to let it demotivate me, just write it off and try and improve next time.
> 
> Deadlifts, was attempting a new 1RM of 195kg, so built up to it with 8 @ 100kg, 5 @ 117.5kg, [email protected] 140kg, 1 @ 162.5kg, 1 @ 175kg and then failed at 195kg x 2. Failed getting it off the floor, moved it about 1 inch off the floor and struggled there for a while. So any advice on what exercises to do to help improve this from the floor pulling power would be appreciated.
> 
> Then did pull ups, alternating 3 grips until I got 50 reps out.
> 
> Then T bar rows just 3 x 8 60kg + bar
> 
> Finished with some Kroc Rows at just 22.5kg for the usual 40 reps without a break.
> 
> Would like to of done something else for the lats but ran out of time.
> 
> Rob in answer to your question, my general plan is fairly simple, I want to put on some lean muscle and aim to increase lifts to 200kg DL, 150kg Bench, 170kg Squat and 100kg OHP.
> 
> Did not take a video but will do next time, and again like I said above, if any skilled deadlifters look into this journal advice on improving my floor pull strength would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


I dont quite get that m8 how have you failed if you lifted it x 2 ....................remember that doing 1RM's in any exercise but especially squats and Deadlits has a very high insadence for injury


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> I dont quite get that m8 how have you failed if you lifted it x 2 ....................remember that doing 1RM's in any exercise but especially squats and Deadlits has a very high insadence for injury


Sorry, LMAO, poor explaining! I attempted it twice and failed it! Lol


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Sorry, LMAO, poor explaining! I attempted it twice and failed it! Lol


ah right LOl its written like ye managed two reps :lol:

Excellent attempt tho............. but please be careful with these max type lifts ..they are well known for tearing and ripping stuff


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> ah right LOl its written like ye managed two reps :lol:
> 
> Excellent attempt tho............. but please be careful with these max type lifts ..they are well known for tearing and ripping stuff


Good advice mate, I prob am overtraining near my 1RM too often at the moment and is likely making me stall. Need to reassess and work closer to 80-85% for a little while before reattempting.


----------



## biglbs

Here mate


----------



## Home Physique

Looking big in those pics mate. Delts are huge.

Don't sweat the dead fails, looking at it you did too many warm up sets IMO. Next time.


----------



## Sweat

So @biglbs are you saying to do very fast DL at lower weight to help with explosiveness and also some half reps?

Also what about standing on plates so you are higher? Sure I read this somewhere I while ago, this help with floor pulling? As sure can lock out the weight so my weakness is first 30% of the Rep.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Looking big in those pics mate. Delts are huge.
> 
> Don't sweat the dead fails, looking at it you did too many warm up sets IMO. Next time.


Thanks mate. Only got the 190kg couple weeks back so maybe am hoping for too much too soon. But also feel like I can defo do the weight and it is more form and/or first part of the rep technique that needs adressing. Also read somewhere need to do more on glutes/hams...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> So @biglbs are you saying to do very fast DL at lower weight to help with explosiveness and also some half reps?
> 
> Also what about standing on plates so you are higher? Sure I read this somewhere I while ago, this help with floor pulling? As sure can lock out the weight so my weakness is first 30% of the Rep.


Not talkin to you now..................

Ok ,if you realy sorry?????

Yes just as you have said,build it up .


----------



## Home Physique

The initial drive off the floor is primarily glutes and hams, so no **** but you want to be thinking about keeping your glutes tight as hell to begin with then think about tightening your hams and pulling yourself upright.

Other than legs curls for your hams you can do SLDL or RDL's which will both help but my favourite is the Glute Ham Raise which can be done on a normal bench or even the floor provided you have a foot restraint.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> The initial drive off the floor is primarily glutes and hams, so no **** but you want to be thinking about keeping your glutes tight as hell to begin with then think about tightening your hams and pulling yourself upright.
> 
> Other than legs curls for your hams you can do SLDL or RDL's which will both help but my favourite is the Glute Ham Raise which can be done on a normal bench or even the floor provided you have a foot restraint.


Thanks for the advice mate. Also thanks @biglbs. Appreciate the help from both.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Thanks for the advice mate. Also thanks @biglbs. Appreciate the help from both.


Yes the Sldl is good advice too,good luck matey...


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Right workout tonight didn't go as well as I hoped, but not going to let it demotivate me, just write it off and try and improve next time.
> 
> Deadlifts, was attempting a new 1RM of 195kg, so built up to it with 8 @ 100kg, 5 @ 117.5kg, [email protected] 140kg, 1 @ 162.5kg, 1 @ 175kg and then failed at 195kg x 2. Failed getting it off the floor, moved it about 1 inch off the floor and struggled there for a while. So any advice on what exercises to do to help improve this from the floor pulling power would be appreciated.
> 
> Then did pull ups, alternating 3 grips until I got 50 reps out.
> 
> Then T bar rows just 3 x 8 60kg + bar
> 
> Finished with some Kroc Rows at just 22.5kg for the usual 40 reps without a break.
> 
> Would like to of done something else for the lats but ran out of time.
> 
> Rob in answer to your question, my general plan is fairly simple, I want to put on some lean muscle and aim to increase lifts to 200kg DL, 150kg Bench, 170kg Squat and 100kg OHP.
> 
> Did not take a video but will do next time, and again like I said above, if any skilled deadlifters look into this journal advice on improving my floor pull strength would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


ask Ewen m8 he knows everthing and by the looks of his thread know everthing about the REP system too .to the point where he CHEATED his way to the top because he felt he gives out the most and best advice( his words ) .bet he didnt tell ye that tho ............go figure .

what is a rep whores anyway m8, at least me and Biglbs got ours fair and square from other members ..he quoted us as ist and third ..thats actaully wrong now its first and second .bwahahahaahahahah


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> ask Ewen m8 he knows everthing and by the looks of his thread know everthing about the REP system too .to the point where he CHEATED his way to the top because he felt he gives out the most and best advice( his words ) .bet he didnt tell ye that tho ............go figure .
> 
> what is a rep whores anyway m8, at least me and Biglbs got ours fair and square from other members ..he quoted us as ist and third ..thats actaully wrong now its first and second .bwahahahaahahahah


Lol. Such a shame what a forum with reps does to grown men pmsl

Morning!


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> ask Ewen m8 he knows everthing and by the looks of his thread know everthing about the REP system too .to the point where he CHEATED his way to the top because he felt he gives out the most and best advice( his words ) .bet he didnt tell ye that tho ............go figure .
> 
> what is a rep whores anyway m8, at least me and Biglbs got ours fair and square from other members ..he quoted us as ist and third ..thats actaully wrong now its first and second .bwahahahaahahahah


Hehe, Sciatica related 2am rage mate? Only joking!

In all honesty I don't care one way or the other about who has the most reps, it doesn't make them the best at giving advice or being supportive. You can tell who are good at that based on who actually gives you good advice and help/prompt in your journal.

I just partake in joking about wanting Reps, it is banter from me, if you notice in @ewen journal I asked for Reps but I was not really asking for them as he had already given me some recently (maybe 5 mins before) and as such was only a joke as knew he'd be on the "spread the love" thing.

All this aside, if anyone has any free reps going spare...


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Such a shame what a forum with reps does to grown men pmsl
> 
> Morning!


Morning captain and rest of UKM.


----------



## Sweat

While in here ya fat hairy shclagg, anymore advice on improving my deadlift floor pulling powah?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> While in here ya fat hairy shclagg, anymore advice on improving my deadlift floor pulling powah?


alright ginge .

post a video could be tech .

but working assisting exercises is the main issue if form is good so hitting quads glutes hams and back heavy .


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> alright ginge .
> 
> post a video could be tech .
> 
> but working assisting exercises is the main issue if form is good so hitting quads glutes hams and back heavy .


Yeah video is the thing to be honest, I do a lot of reading on t-nation, elitefts and other sites about form but also sure that it nowhere near 2nd nature yet and that I also know it goes out the window a bit when I get nearer 1RM...

Will get a video up soon and you guys can comment on it, reps to people with best advice... LOLZ


----------



## Sweat

@ewen smells of cat ****, couldn't think of anything else to write!


----------



## Sweat

Just got a call for a job interview on Friday, so might only be unemployed for a month it seems, damn, was enjoying this lazying around all day. Although being broke is not great!

Anyway, Shoulders tonight, canny wait!


----------



## MRSTRONG

all the best buddy .


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> all the best buddy .


X2 :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Just got a call for a job interview on Friday, so might only be unemployed for a month it seems, damn, was enjoying this lazying around all day. Although being broke is not great!
> 
> Anyway, Shoulders tonight, canny wait!


Good luck yer jerk! :whistling:


----------



## mikemull

Get a job you scrounging Cnut!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Get a job you scrounging Cnut!


LMAO who the fvck have I scrounged off ya little runt?


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> LMAO who the fvck have I scrounged off ya little runt?


Must be someone? Lol


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Must be someone? Lol


Never mate, support myself, never take handouts either, always pay my way.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Never mate, support myself, never take handouts either, always pay my way.


Was joking anyway but will stick with it as you bit!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Was joking anyway but will stick with it as you bit!


Only half bit  Just seems like everyone is arguing today so thought we could have one?


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Only half bit  Just seems like everyone is arguing today so thought we could have one?


It's on like donkey kong! Mum jokes at the ready!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> It's on like donkey kong! Mum jokes at the ready!


Your mum's so fat at school she sat next to evvverrybody...


----------



## mikemull

Honestly, child's play!

You've opened pandora s box!

Your mum sucks dick for bus fare then walks home!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Honestly, child's play!
> 
> You've opened pandora s box!
> 
> Your mum sucks dick for bus fare then walks home!


LMAO, totally class! Going to hang it in here, you opened with a belter, cannot compete!


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> LMAO, totally class! Going to hang it in here, you opened with a belter, cannot compete!


Haha shows my intellect and that I work with scrotes all day!


----------



## Sweat

Shoulder workout complete, was late for my session due to car problems so rushed through warm ups a bit too fast. Will not do that next time.

Anyway, worked up to OHP with final sets being 80kg x 2 reps.

Then did Hammer Strength Shoulder press worked up to 60kg per side for 6 reps.

Then Hammer Strength Machine again but this time just with 30kg a side for explosive reps.

Front, side and rear lateral raises to finished with last sets for each deltoid grp being 8 x 15kg.

Done and feeling pumped.


----------



## Sweat

Think my BP is too high, been getting ultra rank headaches. Water intake is a bit on the low side as well which doesn't help.

Anyway, off for a squat session, need to man the fvck up!


----------



## Home Physique

Congrats on potential job


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Congrats on potential job


Cheers mate, it is only 1st stage interview but it is a big role and I am pleased they are considering me for it. Will give it my best shot and if nothing else I get some good interview experience.


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Cheers mate, it is only 1st stage interview but it is a big role and I am pleased they are considering me for it. Will give it my best shot and if nothing else I get some good interview experience.


What's the job?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Think my BP is too high, been getting ultra rank headaches. Water intake is a bit on the low side as well which doesn't help.
> 
> Anyway, off for a squat session, need to man the fvck up!


Buy an omron pro plus transformer(more accurate)Bp monitor


----------



## Sweat

Right, had a great session tonight with a twist or a tear to be precise...

Back to week 1 of wendler style and worked up to 130kg Squats for my 5+ set, 2 reps in massive tear in my shorts, few people look across and I was like, fvck this I am not reracking the bar mid set, carried on and by 5th rep shorts were fully ripped so was mooney'ing half the gym, still did 3 more reps before I racked it and got a few nods and laughs from the guys. All in good sport though.

From this, I went to plate loaded leg press, worked up to 9.25 plates a side (370kg) and got 8 good reps out.

Then did GHR's just 3 sets of 8.

Lying Leg Curls [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]

Seated Leg Extensions same as above in terms of both weights and reps pretty much.

Did the abductor machines both inside to out and vica versa, normally only birds use these but thought why not.

Finished on some calf raises with 190kg as last set of 12 reps.

Overall fairly happy, when I got in the missus took a picture of my legs, not really sure how to tense them to be fair and also only been training legs for 6 weeks or so, so nothing special but here they are so I can compare in a few months time.

Leg measurements by the way are 27.5inch upper and 17.5inch calves, mainly fat.


----------



## biglbs

tHE PINS ARE SHAPING UP MATE ,GOOD WORK IMO


----------



## Sweat

Well, did a chest workout today after not feeling great all day, thought could go through it.

Struggled on the 50kg DB's, only managed 8 and 6 and normally can smash out 12 no problems.

Then went up to 120kg on incline BB, which a few weeks back I got 7 out after having set a PB on Flat BB and today I got 2 and was shagged.

Just a write off to be fair, feeling weak. Rest day 2moro and hoping to be back on form by saturday.


----------



## biglbs

Bloody cold does'nt make us feel better a?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Bloody cold does'nt make us feel better a?


This fvcking bug or whatever I have got has wiped me out. Had that job interview this avo and didn't want to cancel or show weakness while I was in there, so turned up and did my best, but I was freezing, shaking and feeling ill the full thing, prob looked like a junky on some come down.

Got in at 4:30 after it and went straight to bed, just woke up now, going to try see if I can stomach something to fuel my body fighting this shiz off.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> This fvcking bug or whatever I have got has wiped me out. Had that job interview this avo and didn't want to cancel or show weakness while I was in there, so turned up and did my best, but I was freezing, shaking and feeling ill the full thing, prob looked like a junky on some come down.
> 
> Got in at 4:30 after it and went straight to bed, just woke up now, going to try see if I can stomach something to fuel my body fighting this shiz off.


I have been fighting off something all week,but now it is getting me....


----------



## Sweat

Mine started Wednesday night and upped its game since then, hoping it was/will be better before my next workout, which is 2moro. Fvcking being ill, such an inconvience!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello mate  ....your holding a LOT more mass than i had originally thought! well done mate, whats ur current weight/bf now then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

u also have ginger genetics


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u also have ginger genetics


And trains his legs.......you know, legs training......? :lol:

Looking large sweat mate, good mass on your wheels there


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> And trains his legs.......you know, legs training......? :lol:
> 
> Looking large sweat mate, good mass on your wheels there


just u wait ginge......the legs are coming


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> ello mate  ....your holding a LOT more mass than i had originally thought! well done mate, whats ur current weight/bf now then?


Haha, mass is polite term for a fat cvnt, I know the score! 

111kg or so at the moment mate, bf is likely high teens or low twenties I reckon, maybe more even. Not too sure.

Might re do measurements later.

Thanks for dropping in captain.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> And trains his legs.......you know, legs training......? :lol:
> 
> Looking large sweat mate, good mass on your wheels there


Lol and cheers mate, all the photos up to now are natty too. So will likely see some improvements soon if all goes well.


----------



## Sweat

Right, had to right today off gym wise as was not 100%, really wanted to train but decided it was best to just wait and fully recover. Had already been 4 times this week for weights anyway, so had most bodyparts covered.

Looking forward to tomorrow now as am feeling a whole load better and been reading various journals tonight, inspiring me and topping up my motivation levels. Bring it!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good session if you go today mate :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Morning all, been sleeping like a polar bear in hibernation mode recently. Might be due to feeling ill, anyway, feeling markedly better this morning. Just about to do quick 20 mins fasted cardio, then will be logging a lifting session later.

Have a good Sunday all!


----------



## Sweat

Cardio completed, the garage was fvcking baltic! Now just having some oats and a shake then gym in couple of hours.


----------



## Sweat

Forgot to log the PM session almost, did legs, but forgot to take any taurine today and had massive back pumps in my 2nd working set of Squats, so had to bail out of them was only at 120kg for 10 reps, was going to go upto 140kg for 6-8 reps.

After this I did:

-Leg Press (maxed the stack out for reps) 4 Sets

-GHR 3 x 10 (doing these with a lot more control now, still super hard and got a long way to go on them)

-Leg Curls upto 60kg for 10 reps, hams were tired after the GHR's to be honest

-Leg Extensions upto 70kg for 10 reps

-20" Box Jumps for 4x15 reps

-Calf Raises built up to 12 reps @ 190kg.

Nice simple workout, just a bit annoyed that I forgot to take taurine so back was a mess.

All good anyway, shoulders 2moro.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sweaty, hows ya?


----------



## biglbs

Nice leg one,taurine is good a!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Just finished Delts and Triceps from the Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.

Seemed like not many sets in total, also very little rest periods so was breathing out my ass.

DB shoulder press last set 37.5kgs

DB laterals last set 17.5kg

One arm cable lateral 10kg

Rear DB raises 15kg

Triceps straight bar push down 45kg

skull crushers 45kg

DB triceps extension 30kg

Finished this off with 20 mins power walking .

Weights were less than normal, this was due to such short rest periods.

Good pump tho!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just finished Delts and Triceps from the Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
> 
> Seemed like not many sets in total, also very little rest periods so was breathing out my ass.
> 
> DB shoulder press last set 37.5kgs
> 
> DB laterals last set 17.5kg
> 
> One arm cable lateral 10kg
> 
> Rear DB raises 15kg
> 
> Triceps straight bar push down 45kg
> 
> skull crushers 45kg
> 
> DB triceps extension 30kg
> 
> Finished this off with 20 mins power walking .
> 
> Weights were less than normal, this was due to such short rest periods.
> 
> Good pump tho!


Nice solid session there mate, I'm not sure I fancy this ultra low volume stuff. It's really hard to take yourself to true failure on your own I think. YOu need angood spotter to really get the last bit out of you I reckon


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice solid session there mate, I'm not sure I fancy this ultra low volume stuff. It's really hard to take yourself to true failure on your own I think. YOu need angood spotter to really get the last bit out of you I reckon


Thanks and I know what your saying, especially the spotter part. I trained alone this morning and do 80% of the time, these workouts really do benefit from good spotter helping with forced reps and then few more negatives. If it was later in the day or evening I could ask for a spotter from random gym pool. That being said you need spotter for almost every final set!

You have hit the nail on the head tho!


----------



## biglbs

I train alone and often use a modified blood and guts workout,with pyramds/drop sets if no decent spotters around,it is hard to trust some guys,especialy with bigger weights!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I train alone and often use a modified blood and guts workout,with pyramds/drop sets if no decent spotters around,it is hard to trust some guys,especialy with bigger weights!


That's a good work around big guy!

Think will add in drop set, only a tiny weight drop for 2-4 more reps, same as what a spotter would do.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> That's a good work around big guy!
> 
> Think will add in drop set, only a tiny weight drop for 2-4 more reps, same as what a spotter would do.


Good man ,it does kinda help


----------



## Sweat

Just got feedback from the interview on Friday, went really well and been invited back for 2nd interview this Friday. Over the moon at the moment and am going to go celebrate by having a 2nd workout in one day!! Back I think!!!


----------



## Sweat

Feeling fvcking invincible, so much energy at the gym it is untrue, took Charge Prework before gym as well.

Did my 2nd workout of the day, Blood and Guts Back workout, will just list final set weights for each:

-DB Pull over 45kg x 10, dropped to 25kg for 5-6 more

-Close Grip Cable Pull Down 95kg x 7, dropped to 65kg for 4 more

-One Arm DB Row 40kg x 10, dropped to 25kg for 6

-Wide Grip Cable Row 75kg x 10, dropped to 45kg for 2 more

-Was meant to be Deadlifts at this point but lower back pumps were insane, so could not do these.

This was the workout complete but carried on:

-Straight Bar Pull Down 45kg x 10

-BB Shrugs 160kg x 6, dropped to 140kg x 6, dropped to 120kg x 4, 80kg x 8, 60kg x 10

-BB Wrist Curls, superset palms up with palms down, 15kg BB for failure each side x 3 sets without break. Went x30, x20, x10 or so.

Massively pumped after this, also dripping in sweat (as my would suggest), which I normally wouldn't be in a weights sessions, but those 1min max breaks are killer.

Pleased, good workout overall, need to sort out these back pumps, if any1 can tell me dosage of Taurine to take that'd be great as might be taking too little. Also any other solutions to avoiding the pumps would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## biglbs

2 banana pre workout,glad you liked Biglbs modified Blood and guts!Does the job a?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> 2 banana pre workout,glad you liked Biglbs modified Blood and guts!Does the job a?


Yeah the drops sets good call matey.

What's the reason behind the banana's, I hate eating them but I could do. Is it the potassium or something?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Yeah the drops sets good call matey.
> 
> What's the reason behind the banana's, I hate eating them but I could do. Is it the potassium or something?


Yes potassium ,,could get supps if so get magnesium combo even better


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Yes potassium ,,could get supps if so get magnesium combo even better


Know dosages to aim for matey? Thanks for the tip, really hoping it helps, as these are a pain. My lower back was literally like two drainpipes in the middle if you know what I mean. So full of blood.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Know dosages to aim for matey? Thanks for the tip, really hoping it helps, as these are a pain. My lower back was literally like two drainpipes in the middle if you know what I mean. So full of blood.


Try out /experiment, have same trouble mate,2 banana and taurine job done


----------



## Sweat

Thought would do a comparisons in measurements from when i started this journal.

*Time period is 13/07/12-03/12/12 so just short of 5 months in total.*

18.1% ---> 18.2% Bodyfat, up but not as much as I thought, still only using calipers so not that accurate as am sure I am low to mid 20's, but is comparable.

49" ---> 51.25" Chest, up *2.25"*

16.75" ---> 17.75" Arms, up *1"*, although lost a bit of the peak due to just doing strength based training for a long while, overall arm is bigger so that is ok

13" ----> 13.5" Forearms, up *0.5"*

26.25" ----> 28.5" Thighs, up *2.25"*, this is nice improvement, happy here as been working them hard.

38.25" ----> 40.5" Waist, knew this would be shiz, been eating crap to be fair, but will motivate me to sort it out

54.2" ---> 57" Shoulders, up *2.8"*, knew these had grown, love working shoulders and think all the heavy OHP has helped

17" ---> 18.25" Calves, up *1.25"*, surprised here as not really been doing much with them to be honest

17" ---> 18" Neck, up *1"*, don't really want this at this size as is murder for work shirts

Some ok improvements here I think, nothing amazing really but improvements and have to thank a lot of the guys on here and this forum in general for the help and motivation. Thanks for your continued support guys/girls!


----------



## liam0810

Good improvements there pal. Keep at it!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Good improvements there pal. Keep at it!


Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice chest size there mate, must make suits etc for work a right bugger though


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice chest size there mate, must make suits etc for work a right bugger though


It does mate, when I tried my suit on for the interview it was annoying, shoulders and chest are fine as I got a large suit but that then means the bottom of suit is like a tent. Going to take it in 2moro to get altered to bring in the waist.

If I get this new job will buy a couple of tailored suits I reckon, looks well dappa if they cut properly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah i agree. I even struggle with 46" chest and 34" waist. Impossible to buy off the peg unless somewhere that let's you mix and match but your then limited to M&S! Not exactly Paul Smith!! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Did Chest and Biceps from the Dorian Yates Blood and Guts today, it is very cardiovascular for me considering I been taking time between sets before as was strength focused. Weights were again not the best, but just going to accept this as part of this type of training.

-Flat BB last set 110kg x 7, dropset to 80kg x 6

-Incline DB, last set a measly 32.5kg (underguessed this a little bit but also was shafted due to the low breaks in between sets), got full 10 reps, then dropped to 25kg for 5 more

-Flat DB Flyes, last set 25kg's for 10 reps, dropped to 15kg for a further 4

-Barbell Curls, last set 45kg for 8, dropped to 30kg for 4

-DB Conc Curls, last set 15kg's for 10, dropped to 10kg for further 5 with very slow negatives

This was workout complete, only 3 chest and 2 bicep exercises, felt like I not done enough so jumped on Chest Press Machine and did 4 sets of 10 @ Max Stack (100kg)

Fast workout. Not sure can get my head round it yet, but will try it for a while longer.

Also took a arms photo in the changing rooms, this was pumped and measured it @ 18.25", so pumped adds 0.5". Really need to work on the shorter bicep head as my peak looks shiz.


----------



## biglbs

Your looking very good there mate,remember triceps make the tape move and biceps--- chicks groove x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah i agree. I even struggle with 46" chest and 34" waist. Impossible to buy off the peg unless somewhere that let's you mix and match but your then limited to M&S! Not exactly Paul Smith!! Lol


Try my shopping!!!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Your looking very good there mate,remember triceps make the tape move and biceps--- chicks groove x


Haha, cheers mate, my triceps aren't too bad actually. Just not the most flattering angle on that photo, still a ton of room for development though!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, cheers mate, my triceps aren't too bad actually. Just not the most flattering angle on that photo, still a ton of room for development though!


Did i say they looked bad??

we all have room to grow mate....good init!


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good, reps on the growth, 1" on the neck? lol.

Biglbs I wouldnt like to spot your DB's either lol.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Looking good, reps on the growth, 1" on the neck? lol.
> 
> Biglbs I wouldnt like to spot your DB's either lol.


Lol, thanks mate!

The neck growth is not good, no idea what is causing it to grow... thos 500 sets of neck curls per week?


----------



## Sweat

Oh forgot to mention my pre workout, wasn't one that people normally consume...

5 mins before workout, 2 Scotch Eggs...

Was awesome, would recommend it to any hardcore gym goers!


----------



## MRSTRONG

alreet sweet


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> alreet sweet


Evening big U!

Good day mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Evening big U!
> 
> Good day mate?


yeah not bad as it goes mate thanks .

you ?

looking decent with your orange spray tan


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> yeah not bad as it goes mate thanks .
> 
> you ?
> 
> looking decent with your orange spray tan


Lmao, it is just the lighting in there mate, I'm pasty white dude, just like Casper!

Am good thanks mate, half watching some crud on bbc3 on fat loss but it's a bit naff.


----------



## biglbs

I am watchin some pr**k build a house out of pies:confused1:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I am watchin some pr**k build a house out of pies:confused1:


Lol, randomtv.com???


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I am watchin some pr**k build a house out of pies:confused1:


haha :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Lol, randomtv.com???


Heston ****tyfeild,someone has started a thread about it too now pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon Ging!

That's some crazy lighting at the gym, you looked like you've been dipped in fench paint pmsl

Same arms as me (but bigger) the gap between peak and forearm - well annoying!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon Ging!
> 
> That's some crazy lighting at the gym, you looked like you've been dipped in fench paint pmsl
> 
> Same arms as me (but bigger) the gap between peak and forearm - well annoying!


Afternoon mate.

Ya the lighting is weird in there, think it might be the colour bouncing off the lockers, they are wood based, no idea to be fair.

Really could do with a tan as the shadows give so much more depth to the muscle, but am not going to get one anytime soon and MT2 made me sick when I tried it.

Lazy morning so far, just watched "The Prestige", seen it before, not a bad film.

Lazy afternoon then off to gym for cardio and core tonight. Simple.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Afternoon mate.
> 
> Ya the lighting is weird in there, think it might be the colour bouncing off the lockers, they are wood based, no idea to be fair.
> 
> Really could do with a tan as the shadows give so much more depth to the muscle, but am not going to get one anytime soon and MT2 made me sick when I tried it.
> 
> Lazy morning so far, just watched "The Prestige", seen it before, not a bad film.
> 
> Lazy afternoon then off to gym for cardio and core tonight. Simple.


Sounds good!

Don't strain yourself [email protected] lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Don't strain yourself [email protected] lol


Haha, being unemployed is great in some ways, pot noodles and [email protected] all day while missus at work. Then complain to her how hard I trained today and she needs to give me massage and cook dinner etc... win win


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, being unemployed is great in some ways, pot noodles and [email protected] all day while missus at work. Then complain to her how hard I trained today and she needs to give me massage and cook dinner etc... win win


Pmsl

Well you've made her sound like a right mug! I know deep down you have the house spotless for when she gets in and you cook dinner


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Well you've made her sound like a right mug! I know deep down you have the house spotless for when she gets in and you cook dinner


Lol, I'm useless at tidying but ok at cooking. Just made a well nice duck egg omelette with cheese, chicken and fresh herbs thrown in. Used 6 eggs too and they are bigger than normal eggs. Totally stuffed now, time to put on another film or might even see if snooker is on!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Lol, I'm useless at tidying but ok at cooking. Just made a well nice duck egg omelette with cheese, chicken and fresh herbs thrown in. Used 6 eggs too and they are bigger than normal eggs. Totally stuffed now, time to put on another film or might even see if snooker is on!


fukin hard life eh :lol: im handing in my notice


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin hard life eh :lol: im handing in my notice


Small negative surrounding it all is that being unemployed, you don't actually get paid... otherwise yeah would recommend it to you all!


----------



## George-Bean

A few weeks on the dole would do ;-D


----------



## Sweat

Did a 45 mins abs/core session tonight.

Fairly simple involving planks, hanging leg raises, crunches and cable crunches. Then some good mornings and hyper extensions!

Finished off with some stretching.


----------



## Sweat

Another first stage interview this morning, think they wanted to see me ahead of the 2nd stage one I got tomorrow for another company.

Just doing some prep at the moment, then interview and will be popping in to town this avo for bit of shopping and to get my mop chopped.

Have a good day lads!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Another first stage interview this morning, think they wanted to see me ahead of the 2nd stage one I got tomorrow for another company.
> 
> Just doing some prep at the moment, then interview and will be popping in to town this avo for bit of shopping and to get my mop chopped.
> 
> Have a good day lads!


Hope you did well...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hope you did well...


Interview was in 2 parts, first part was ok, 2nd part was a lot better. Don't think will get invited back to 2nd stage on this one, but still good interview experience.

Chill out for an hour or two now and then gym tonight, another interview @ 9am 2moro, busy busy busy, don't know when I will fit in my [email protected] for today!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Logging a chest session that I "snook" in today on my off day.

Flat DB Press, last sets 8 x 50kg

Inc DB Press, 4 sets of 10 x 37.5kg

Incline Flyes, last set 8 x 30kg

Press Ups, 100 total over 3 sets

Flat BB burn set, failure x 2 @ just 60kg

Simple workout, in and out fairly pronto.

By the way, interview today went well it seems, want me back for 2nd stage next week, so that is 2 @ 2nd stage now. 1 of which is 2moro first thing, so bed for me now.

Goodnight jousters!


----------



## MRSTRONG

good luck you skinny orange fcuker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Logging a chest session that I "snook" in today on my off day.
> 
> Flat DB Press, last sets 8 x 50kg
> 
> Inc DB Press, 4 sets of 10 x 37.5kg
> 
> Incline Flyes, last set 8 x 30kg
> 
> Press Ups, 100 total over 3 sets
> 
> Flat BB burn set, failure x 2 @ just 60kg
> 
> Simple workout, in and out fairly pronto.
> 
> By the way, interview today went well it seems, want me back for 2nd stage next week, so that is 2 @ 2nd stage now. 1 of which is 2moro first thing, so bed for me now.
> 
> Goodnight jousters!


Good luck pencil arms x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck pencil arms x


pencil arms thats a compliment .


----------



## George-Bean

When your being insulted on these forums its a good sign ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> When your being insulted on these forums its a good sign ;-D


lol seems to be a sign of acceptance


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Logging a chest session that I "snook" in today on my off day.
> 
> Flat DB Press, last sets 8 x 50kg
> 
> Inc DB Press, 4 sets of 10 x 37.5kg
> 
> Incline Flyes, last set 8 x 30kg
> 
> Press Ups, 100 total over 3 sets
> 
> Flat BB burn set, failure x 2 @ just 60kg
> 
> Simple workout, in and out fairly pronto.
> 
> By the way, interview today went well it seems, want me back for 2nd stage next week, so that is 2 @ 2nd stage now. 1 of which is 2moro first thing, so bed for me now.
> 
> Goodnight jousters!


strong lad!

hope ya get sumin mate......mainly because its p!ssing me off reading about sat [email protected] all day (jel).

hows ya today?


----------



## Sweat

Thanks all for the good luck wishes, interview went ok, the guy interviewing seemed a top bloke, down to earth and honest. Don't think I have got the role though, as it finished on a " your good, we like you, but not for this, maybe for something in future" note.

Ah well good interview practice anyway.

Got the other 2nd stage Monday first thing, teleconference with some senior director from south America. First time I done a telecon interview... will be an experience!

Shattered now as didn't sleep great last night, pre interview nerves but also wisdom tooth pain!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> strong lad!
> 
> hope ya get sumin mate......mainly because its p!ssing me off reading about sat [email protected] all day (jel).
> 
> hows ya today?


Hey up, cheers mate.

I'm good thanks, tired tho as above so going to have a short powernap I think.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Thanks all for the good luck wishes, interview went ok, the guy interviewing seemed a top bloke, down to earth and honest. Don't think I have got the role though, as it finished on a " your good, we like you, but not for this, maybe for something in future" note.
> 
> Ah well good interview practice anyway.
> 
> Got the other 2nd stage Monday first thing, teleconference with some senior director from south America. First time I done a telecon interview... will be an experience!
> 
> Shattered now as didn't sleep great last night, pre interview nerves but also wisdom tooth pain!


they ask you to strip naked


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Thanks all for the good luck wishes, interview went ok, the guy interviewing seemed a top bloke, down to earth and honest. Don't think I have got the role though, as it finished on a " your good, we like you, but not for this, maybe for something in future" note.
> 
> Ah well good interview practice anyway.
> 
> Got the other 2nd stage Monday first thing, teleconference with some senior director from south America. First time I done a telecon interview... will be an experience!
> 
> Shattered now as didn't sleep great last night, pre interview nerves but also *wisdom tooth pain*!


one of the worse pains known to man, 4x co-codemal 4x ibuprofen 2x diazepam has helped in the past :lol:


----------



## biglbs

WAKEup and stop ****ing


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> one of the worse pains known to man, 4x co-codemal 4x ibuprofen 2x diazepam has helped in the past :lol:


Lol, think that would help with most pain! I know what you are saying though, I always take larger than recommended amounts of painkillers, as I am larger than the average bloke so need more of them is my logic.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> WAKEup and stop ****ing


Just woke up 15 mins ago, no spanking today. Just toothache and sleeping, well half sleeping.

No gym tonight or the like.


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> they ask you to strip naked


LMAO, missed this at first, must sub counciously ignore posts from Ewen. 

You wish mate, it is only you that keeps asking for those type of photos or webcam sessions...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> LMAO, missed this at first, must sub counciously ignore posts from Ewen.
> 
> You wish mate, it is only you that keeps asking for those type of photos or webcam sessions...


im not even subbed to this :lol:


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> im not even subbed to this :lol:


I know your not subbed to this journal, but you are subbed to all my posts, following me round stalking, I know your game mate, trying to catch me with my guard down and BANG, backdoors smashed in!


----------



## George-Bean

Two antibiotic caps would take off that wisdom tooth mate, aint ya got a couple hanging about?


----------



## Sweat

I seem to have a ton of energy on this gear, no downtime at all, feel like muscles recovering very fast, diet is also fairly decent.

Also got toothache still so being a grumpy mo-fo round the house... thus off to the gym again... ttfn


----------



## Sweat

Did arms at the gym, all about the gun show! 

Straight BB curl 45kg

Close Grip Bench Press 100kg

Alternate Seated DB curl, palms forward 20kg's

Skull Crushers 55kg

Conc DB curls 15kg

Rope Pull Downs 30kg, very slowly

Superset wrist curls 15kg BB to failure

3-4 sets for each exercise, pyramiding up with last set being 8 reps minimum.

Fast simple workout, now some more food and a film.


----------



## biglbs

no comment


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> no comment


Is this because:

a) your taking the **** that I did a fairies arm only workout?

B) your going to tell me I am overtraining

c) your ****ed and cannot think of a comment

d) none of the above, you just think I'm amazing

...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Is this because:
> 
> a) your taking the **** that I did a fairies arm only workout?
> 
> B) your going to tell me I am overtraining
> 
> c) your ****ed and cannot think of a comment
> 
> d) none of the above, you just think I'm amazing
> 
> ...


All of the above in reverse order- amazingly fuked overtrained fairy 

And yeh regular doses of painkillers do fukall for toothache!

And.....ello mate


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Is this because:
> 
> a) your taking the **** that I did a fairies arm only workout?
> 
> B) your going to tell me I am overtraining
> 
> c) your ****ed and cannot think of a comment
> 
> d) none of the above, you just think I'm amazing
> 
> Nah,just ****ed!!!!!
> 
> off,need to train,grumpy and aggresive is all,,,so thought i would say hi,,,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Is this because:
> 
> a) your taking the **** that I did a fairies arm only workout?
> 
> B) your going to tell me I am overtraining
> 
> c) your ****ed and cannot think of a comment
> 
> d) none of the above, you just think I'm amazing
> 
> ...


Actualy now have woke up,that was a pansy arm workout was it not? :lol:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Actualy now have woke up,that was a pansy arm workout was it not? :lol:


It was a bit to be fair mate, be first to admit it, but also arms need some work so thought would throw a session in. Also they recover fast and it is legs 2moro and rest day sunday, so thought why not.

Really looking forward to legs, but then at same time dreading it as I feel wiped out after. Just hoping no back pumps, will be doing the banana and taurine route, if that not work then I will up my dosages, like 10 banana's or some shiz...


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> All of the above in reverse order- amazingly fuked overtrained fairy
> 
> And yeh regular doses of painkillers do fukall for toothache!
> 
> And.....ello mate


Ey up bruiser!

Your statement is true! 

Think need to take this to a new level and do 2 litre bottle of Test per hour or something... might actually put some muscle on then!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Ey up bruiser!
> 
> Your statement is true!
> 
> Think need to take this to a new level and do 2 litre bottle of Test per hour or something... might actually put some muscle on then!


Na just add 21s.....NO MORE/NO LESS has to be exact


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Na just add 21s.....NO MORE/NO LESS has to be exact


21's and I will have mahoosive guns like yours?!?! Right, off to the garage now to do 21's...

Or actually, I'm off to bed, goodnight mate and fellow UKM fornicators!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> 21's and I will have mahoosive guns like yours?!?! Right, off to the garage now to do 21's...
> 
> Or actually, I'm off to bed, goodnight mate and fellow UKM fornicators!


Night babes x


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> It was a bit to be fair mate, be first to admit it, but also arms need some work so thought would throw a session in. Also they recover fast and it is legs 2moro and rest day sunday, so thought why not.
> 
> Really looking forward to legs, but then at same time dreading it as I feel wiped out after. Just hoping no back pumps, will be doing the banana and taurine route, if that not work then I will up my dosages, like 10 banana's or some shiz...


Lovin the attitude bro,arms though,i never do them seperate and barely use isolations,if using compounds,mass should come too,my arms prove it.They need to recover more than you think,just a thought...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Lovin the attitude bro,arms though,i never do them seperate and barely use isolations,if using compounds,mass should come too,my arms prove it.They need to recover more than you think,just a thought...


Cheers mate.

Morning all.

Got missus friends round in a couple of hours so we are in tidy mode it seems. Although we are going to a well nice cafe at lunch, so got some good food to look forward to.

Then PM is legs, film and a meal in with the friends tonight.

Hope all have fun things planned.


----------



## George-Bean

What are 21's?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

George-Bean said:


> What are 21's?


you do 21 reps. 7 full range of movement. 7 lower half of the move and then 7 upper half of the move.

BTW, just read the whole of your journal, Sweat. Good read. I'm a month into wendler's myself so trying to soak up anyone's experience of it!


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> you do 21 reps. 7 full range of movement. 7 lower half of the move and then 7 upper half of the move.
> 
> BTW, just read the whole of your journal, Sweat. Good read. I'm a month into wendler's myself so trying to soak up anyone's experience of it!


Hi mate, thanks.

I've since moved away from wendler, but still stuck with his principles on importance of the 4 compounds.

Great programme, good gains and something I would run again.

How you finding it?


----------



## Sweat

Did legs tonight and pushed myself so hard I threw up in the gym, taking it as a badge of victory though. Was kinda impressed with myself as weird as that no doubt sounds. Will log full workout in the morning. Shattered and off to bed!

Night all.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Hi mate, thanks.
> 
> I've since moved away from wendler, but still stuck with his principles on importance of the 4 compounds.
> 
> Great programme, good gains and something I would run again.
> 
> How you finding it?


I'm really liking it. I stopped doing squats and deads for a while because I've got a dodgy lower back, but this has enabled me to start again using very light weights and progressing slowly. Having said that, my back went again on wednesday (picking up a shoe!), so I'm not doing anything! But I really like it's simplicity and the fact that I'm unlikely to go to failure on squats and deads, so I should ne able to keep my form in check. I think I'll get a journal up of my own come the new year.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Did legs tonight and pushed myself so hard I threw up in the gym, taking it as a badge of victory though. Was kinda impressed with myself as weird as that no doubt sounds. Will log full workout in the morning. Shattered and off to bed!
> 
> Night all.


Proper lags that mate,well done......oh @chilli get one up:thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Sweat said:


> Did legs tonight and pushed myself so hard I threw up in the gym, taking it as a badge of victory though. Was kinda impressed with myself as weird as that no doubt sounds. Will log full workout in the morning. Shattered and off to bed!
> 
> Night all.


Now thats a leg session ;-D


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> I'm really liking it. I stopped doing squats and deads for a while because I've got a dodgy lower back, but this has enabled me to start again using very light weights and progressing slowly. Having said that, my back went again on wednesday (picking up a shoe!), so I'm not doing anything! But I really like it's simplicity and the fact that I'm unlikely to go to failure on squats and deads, so I should ne able to keep my form in check. I think I'll get a journal up of my own come the new year.


Defo get a journal up mate, they help with motivation no end.

Also reference lower back pain, try doing mor work on hams as well as someone recommended this for me and it helped overcome lower back pain. Think it down to muscle imbalance and. Give it a shot, GHR's or just more leg curls etc.


----------



## Sweat

Ok, logging the leg session from yesterday, will just log last set weight and reps as been doing past few times, but going forward I am taking my notepad with me again and will log all sets and reps. Think I made better progress like this, although I am still working very hard at the moment, I want the details to be more precise.

Squats 140kg x 4

GHR 4 sets 10 reps, best form I have done on these, using a lot less push on the rebound and also lowering myself slower. Got a long way to go but think it is a great exercise.

One Leg Curl 10 reps @ 30kg, never done single leg before, but saw @PowerHouseMcGru doing them in his leg workout this week so thought would give them a try. Loved them, very slow and felt great.

Both Leg Curl 10 reps @ 65kg

Single Leg Extension 10 reps @ 35kg, same as the curls, first time with single leg and also great

Both Leg Extension 8 reps @ 70kg

Leg Press @ stack (190kg) for 20 reps on last set

18" Box Jumps, 4 sets of 15 reps, these are what caused me to throw up. My legs just felt battered before even starting, but plowed through it, preworkout mix and a banana were the main constituents of the sick 

Calf Raises on Leg Press @ stack again (190kg) for 100 reps over 3 sets

Enjoyable session, shattered when I got in. Had some chicken and rice while watching Trainspotting.

Off to gym again a bit later, but not sure what to do yet.


----------



## PHMG

Sweat said:


> Ok, logging the leg session from yesterday, will just log last set weight and reps as been doing past few times, but going forward I am taking my notepad with me again and will log all sets and reps. Think I made better progress like this, although I am still working very hard at the moment, I want the details to be more precise.
> 
> Squats 140kg x 4
> 
> GHR 4 sets 10 reps, best form I have done on these, using a lot less push on the rebound and also lowering myself slower. Got a long way to go but think it is a great exercise.
> 
> One Leg Curl 10 reps @ 30kg, never done single leg before, but saw @PowerHouseMcGru doing them in his leg workout this week so thought would give them a try. Loved them, very slow and felt great.
> 
> Both Leg Curl 10 reps @ 65kg
> 
> Single Leg Extension 10 reps @ 35kg, same as the curls, first time with single leg and also great
> 
> Both Leg Extension 8 reps @ 70kg
> 
> Leg Press @ stack (190kg) for 20 reps on last set
> 
> 18" Box Jumps, 4 sets of 15 reps, these are what caused me to throw up. My legs just felt battered before even starting, but plowed through it, preworkout mix and a banana were the main constituents of the sick
> 
> Calf Raises on Leg Press @ stack again (190kg) for 100 reps over 3 sets
> 
> Enjoyable session, shattered when I got in. Had some chicken and rice while watching Trainspotting.
> 
> Off to gym again a bit later, but not sure what to do yet.


Yeah, i kind of do it to pre exhaust them so i dont have to go stupid heavy on the both leg sets and damage my already fragile knee.


----------



## Keeks

Yeah I like doing single leg exercises too, well, I dont like them but they are good to do. Cant really concentrate on the movement and you know that the weaker side is working harder than it usually would.

Good leg session though, vomit definately proves that! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, i kind of do it to pre exhaust them so i dont have to go stupid heavy on the both leg sets and damage my already fragile knee.


Hey up captain.

I really enjoyed it, thought I had a lot more control doing single leg only and also isolated the muscle so should work towards reducing any imbalances I got from a stronger side.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yeah I like doing single leg exercises too, well, I dont like them but they are good to do. Cant really concentrate on the movement and you know that the weaker side is working harder than it usually would.
> 
> Good leg session though, vomit definately proves that! :thumb:


Evening keeks, new avi looks nice. Presuming you got your photo's from the contest now, will pop across and check your journal.

Vomit was at my commercial type gym where everyone only does spinning classes and uses kettlebells, so I was defo frowned upon. If it had happened at the industrial gym it would of been "praised" almost I think, lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite sweaty! how ya been today then? and news on the jobs...


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite sweaty! how ya been today then? and news on the jobs...


Hi mate, fairly lazy day so far. No news on the jobs, 2nd job I have another interview 2moro. First one, I was hoping to hear about today, but turns out the guy is on holiday. So should find out 2moro one way or another.

Shoulders and Abs tonight, just had massive bowl of rice and chicken, so that should be good to fuel me. Not sure wheter to use pre-workout tonight or not, might use it and push the pace a bit with lower rest breaks.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Hi mate, fairly lazy day so far. No news on the jobs, 2nd job I have another interview 2moro. First one, I was hoping to hear about today, but turns out the guy is on holiday. So should find out 2moro one way or another.
> 
> Shoulders and Abs tonight, just had massive bowl of rice and chicken, so that should be good to fuel me. Not sure wheter to use pre-workout tonight or not, might use it and push the pace a bit with lower rest breaks.


never used to be a fan a pre-workout (fuk my belly) but recently iv been using J3D and love the energy


----------



## biglbs

Get it down ya and mash it up..


----------



## Sweat

*YES FOOKING YES FOOKING YES!*

*
*

*
Just got a call, I got the job!! WHOOP WHOOP.*

*
*

*
Still going to go to the interview in the morning as it is too late to cancel, also it is further experience.*


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> never used to be a fan a pre-workout (fuk my belly) but recently iv been using J3D and love the energy


I never tried jack3d, but heard they took the DMAA out of it or something and that was the main active ingredient.

I just use BBW Charge, it tastes like total [email protected] but does the job and is cheap (relatively).


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> *YES FOOKING YES FOOKING YES!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Just got a call, I got the job!! WHOOP WHOOP.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Still going to go to the interview in the morning as it is too late to cancel, also it is further experience.*


 :bounce: :thumb: WEYHAAAAYYY!!!!!! good lad! :beer:

happy for ya mate, well done


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

congratulations mate! just in time for chrimbo as well. mine's a guiness, seeing as it's your round.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat

Well done mate,will you be using the viagra i sent for the rougher ladies???pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> congratulations mate! just in time for chrimbo as well. mine's a guiness, seeing as it's your round.


i know eh! what a perfect time to get a new job.....you'll be buzzing rite threw the hols mate


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> :bounce: :thumb: WEYHAAAAYYY!!!!!! good lad! :beer:
> 
> happy for ya mate, well done





chilli said:


> congratulations mate! just in time for chrimbo as well. mine's a guiness, seeing as it's your round.





biglbs said:


> Sweat
> 
> Well done mate,will you be using the viagra i sent for the rougher ladies???pmsl


Thanks for the kind words all, very much appreciated! I am over the moon, not even sure I need the pre workout now, already jacked from the good news!

:beer: :beer: :beer:

Whoop!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> *YES FOOKING YES FOOKING YES!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Just got a call, I got the job!! WHOOP WHOOP.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Still going to go to the interview in the morning as it is too late to cancel, also it is further experience.*


BOOM!

Well done mate. Well happy for you!

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Well done mate. Well happy for you!
> 
> :beer: :beer:


Thanks a lot mate, appreciate it!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Thanks a lot mate, appreciate it!


Before you know it you'll be skinny with a 6 pack


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Before you know it you'll be skinny with a 6 pack


reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done ya sweaty ball bag, great news to lighten up an otherwise sh1tty Monday :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done ya sweaty ball bag, great news to lighten up an otherwise sh1tty Monday :beer:
> 
> View attachment 103749


Haha, thanks a lot Ben. Cool picture as well! 

Just done shoulders, will log details later.


----------



## PHMG

Sweat said:


> *YES FOOKING YES FOOKING YES!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Just got a call, I got the job!! WHOOP WHOOP.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Still going to go to the interview in the morning as it is too late to cancel, also it is further experience.*


awesome mate.


----------



## Sweat

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> awesome mate.


Thanks capitano!


----------



## PHMG

Sweat said:



> Thanks capitano!


 :lol: you prat


----------



## Sweat

Ok, well in addition to the great news I got today I also had a nice shoulder and traps workout. In all the rush this afternoon, I forgot to take my log to gym with me, so will just log last set of each as that is all I can remember for sure.

DB Shoulder Press, 40kg x 8 + 2 assisted

Seated DB Side Lateral Raises 17.5kg x 10 + 4 partials with pause

Rear DB Lateral Raises 15kg x 8 + 2 partials

Front DB Raises 15kg x 10

Face Pulls 27.5kg x 12

Shrugs 140kg x 10, did not have straps on me so did not go heavier as grip was issue

Upright Rows 45kg x 10

Each exercise was 3 sets apart from Shrugs and DB Shoulder Press which where 5 sets each, all pyramiding up as always.

Nice workout, shoulders felt good and traps were really pumped.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening keeks, new avi looks nice. Presuming you got your photo's from the contest now, will pop across and check your journal.
> 
> Vomit was at my commercial type gym where everyone only does spinning classes and uses kettlebells, so I was defo frowned upon. If it had happened at the industrial gym it would of been "praised" almost I think, lol


Cheers, havent got new pics yet though, this pic is from the England show.

Ha ha, I see....yeah I an imagine the looks that that got......bet the folk werent impressed at all, but we are! :thumb:

Massive congratulations on the job! :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Cheers, havent got new pics yet though, this pic is from the England show.
> 
> Ha ha, I see....yeah I an imagine the looks that that got......bet the folk werent impressed at all, but we are! :thumb:
> 
> Massive congratulations on the job! :beer:


Thank you Keeks!


----------



## PHMG

good lifting mate.


----------



## Sweat

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> good lifting mate.


Thanks buddy, was massively in the zone today, pre workout and the good news had me in a great frame of mind. Wish could have that each and every session, that's going to be my new aim I reckon!


----------



## George-Bean

Good news, good session! Reps mate.


----------



## Sweat

Double thanks GB!


----------



## Sweat

Well, surprised myself today, also some how managed to fluke the 2nd stage interview for the 2nd company this morning.

So now in the very fortunate position of having 2 job offers on the table, need to make a decision by COP 2moro, so got some solid thinking to do.

No training today, rest day by the way. Although am so gagging for a workout, tempted to go do back in my garage gym now...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Well, surprised myself today, also some how managed to fluke the 2nd stage interview for the 2nd company this morning.
> 
> So now in the very fortunate position of having 2 job offers on the table, need to make a decision by COP 2moro, so got some solid thinking to do.
> 
> No training today, rest day by the way. Although am so gagging for a workout, tempted to go do back in my garage gym now...


Yay, thats ace, well done you! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats ace, well done you! :thumb:


Cheers Keeks!


----------



## Sweat

Morning all.

Training Back today, cannot wait, had rest day yesterday and was so hard not to cancel it and just train anyway.

Anyway, hope all are well and will log the workout in a few hours!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one and well done on two offers! That's a great position to be in.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one and well done on two offers! That's a great position to be in.


X2!

Good work mate, did you back to black your hair or something?!

Gingers aren't that lucky


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one and well done on two offers! That's a great position to be in.





R0BLET said:


> X2!
> 
> Good work mate, did you back to black your hair or something?!
> 
> Gingers aren't that lucky


Lol and thanks, gingers are the ultimate alpha's. Years of being bullied turns us into this in later life!

Now in limbo on the renumeration, so going back to one of them on that. Roles are both very challenging and promotions on previous roles, just that one is offering almost 15% more than the other and as luck would have it I think the lower salary one is the one I want... I am not a greedy person and just want enough to live on and continue buying protein powders... with the recent VAT addition to supplements I may need to go for the higher salary one to just afford that....


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol and thanks, gingers are the ultimate alpha's. Years of being bullied turns us into this in later life!
> 
> Now in limbo on the renumeration, so going back to one of them on that. Roles are both very challenging and promotions on previous roles, just that one is offering almost 15% more than the other and as luck would have it I think the lower salary one is the one I want... I am not a greedy person and just want enough to live on and continue buying protein powders... with the recent VAT addition to supplements I may need to go for the higher salary one to just afford that....


Go with gut instinct mate. Money is nice, but it's not the be all in life is it.

But Kids are expensive lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Go with gut instinct mate. Money is nice, but it's not the be all in life is it.
> 
> But Kids are expensive lol


Haha, tell me about it, the words "Baby" and "Wedding" should be removed from the dictionary, both of them allow you to be raped with rip off prices with everything and if you complain you are a crud parent or husband! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

fcuk protein powders suck your birds milk out and bottle the fcuker you essex wannabe


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, tell me about it, the words "Baby" and "Wedding" should be removed from the dictionary, both of them allow you to be raped with rip off prices with everything and if you complain you are a crud parent or husband! lol


Pmsl!

Never scrimp on kids, but fcuk the wedding.

Mine was cheap and cheerful (not cheerful now seen as the divorce is through anyday lol)

But tell her to do one on the wedding


----------



## MRSTRONG

my mrs runs a bridal shop designer gowns at a fraction of the cost due to no high shop fees .


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> my mrs runs a bridal shop designer gowns at a fraction of the cost due to no high shop fees .


I think sweat could pull off a lovely corset


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> fcuk protein powders suck your birds milk out and bottle the fcuker you essex wannabe


LMAO, Dale Winton is the orange look I am going for! Or that is what the gym lighting makes it look like!


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> my mrs runs a bridal shop designer gowns at a fraction of the cost due to no high shop fees .





R0BLET said:


> I think sweat could pull off a lovely corset





Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 103911


Lol, cnuts!

Off for a back workout now, laters ya slackers!

On a side note, soon I will have to work for a living again and not be able to just train, eat and laze around on here all the time. Damn!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 103911


I'd do him lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0BLET said:


> I think sweat could pull off a lovely corset


are you getting divorced because you love dale whinton :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Lol, cnuts!
> 
> Off for a back workout now, laters ya slackers!
> 
> On a side note, soon I will have to work for a living again and not be able to just train, eat and laze around on here all the time. Damn!


you get offered a new contract on supermarket sweep then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> are you getting divorced because you love dale whinton :lol:


Lol. Yes, yes I am


----------



## JANIKvonD

awreet [email protected]


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet [email protected]


Evening captain, you well today?


----------



## Sweat

Had a really solid back session today, decided to leave the ego at the door again and really concentrate back on my form, with slow negatives, pausing at contraction etc etc. That being said, weights were still ok, just not amazing, had not eaten before training so this was all fasted.

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 15 x 50kg, 12 x 65kg, 10 x 75kg, *8 x 85kg* (ROM on last 2 reps on last set was not perfect, so prob should of classed as partials, although was still 95% of ROM)

Close Grip Underhand Pull Down 8 x 90kg, *6 x 90kg*. Was meant to be 10 and 8 reps here, but think was a bit too heavy and kept it at lower than plan reps but perfect form.

Deadlift 20 x 40kg, 12 x 90kg, 10 x 120kg, *5 x 140kg*. Last set was aiming for 8 reps, but back pumps were insane.

BB Rows 60kg x 2. This was very low weight for me but lower back could not hack the pressure after the deadlifts, so I changed it around and did DB Rows instead.

DB Rows 12 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, *8 x 50kg*. The 50kg's felt very light to be honest, was doing extended full range of motion and very slow and controlled and still felt easy.

Machine Low Row 12 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, *8 x 85kg*

Straight Bar Cable Pull Down 12 x 30kg, 10 x 37.5kg, *5+1 partial x 42,5kg*

BB Good Mornings 15 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, *10 x 35kg*. This is a weird one, not heavy weights, but using it for a stretch, not sure if should be in back workout or legs as it is also hamstring focused.

All in all a good session, now logging every rep etc, so as to help grow more by trying to get rep or weight PB's every week. Worked well in past as have competitive spirit and motivates me a lot.

Off for a cardio session in 20 mins.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice session mate. I prefer stiff leg deadlifts on leg day rather than good mornings. Find they put too much strain on neck


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session mate. I prefer stiff leg deadlifts on leg day rather than good mornings. Find they put too much strain on neck


I wasn't heavy enough for neck strain I think. That aside though, you reckon it fits in more with legs than back ya?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I wasn't heavy enough for neck strain I think. That aside though, you reckon it fits in more with legs than back ya?


Well it doesn't really matter what day you do it imo. Both exercises hit the posterior chain so glutes, spinal erectors and hamstrings. Personally I feel it more in glutes and hams so I do it on leg day, that's the only logic I apply! lol

I always do deads on back day even though I could argue they are more of a leg exercise for the same reasons but fvck doing leg press/squats and deads on the same day!


----------



## Sweat

Fair points Ben!

Just done session número 2!

1 hour of core work, made my own circuit involving mainly abs stuff to be fair. Enjoyed it.

Weighing approx 113kg and took a photo after workout looking like a podgy

****, need to refocus on calories!


----------



## Sweat

Decided to post the photo from tonight on here, it is unflattering as fook, but will hopefully motivate me to kick my a$$ into gear and focus more on my calorie deficit. While I waiting to start my job might start logging my food on here also to keep the focus and also get told off when I cheat...

Anyway, here goes...



Think my two primary goals should be weight loss and improve my chest. Maybe just the weight loss at the moment.


----------



## MRSTRONG

good session dale .


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got a good set of shoulders on you there mate and clearly packing some muscle under the squidgy stuff. I'd work out a recomp diet if i were you like @flinty90 has done.


----------



## flinty90

Yes mate deffo great base to build on, fcuk the calorie defecit bro you dont need it... recomp , stay beefed up with aim to just losing fat ... deffo what i would do in your case..

and yes your chest needs work mate but that will be an easy fix when your cals are going in ...


----------



## George-Bean

In the red hand gang eh?

Just wondering exactly what you do for your abs and tummy area.


----------



## George-Bean

In the red hand gang eh?

Just wondering exactly what you do for your abs and tummy area.


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> good session dale .


Cheers chubs!



Ginger Ben said:


> Got a good set of shoulders on you there mate and clearly packing some muscle under the squidgy stuff. I'd work out a recomp diet if i were you like @flinty90 has done.


Yeah, think this might be the trick.



flinty90 said:


> Yes mate deffo great base to build on, fcuk the calorie defecit bro you dont need it... recomp , stay beefed up with aim to just losing fat ... deffo what i would do in your case..
> 
> and yes your chest needs work mate but that will be an easy fix when your cals are going in ...


Recomp is prob what I need to be fair, will research this and aim to start 2moro.



George-Bean said:


> In the red hand gang eh?
> 
> Just wondering exactly what you do for your abs and tummy area.


Lol, red hand gang?! And reference the tummy area, what I do normally is eat a lot of junk food, thus the gut and 7 chins!  If you asking what I did in tonights core session, it was planks, cable crunchs, hanging leg raises, lay down leg raises, twists, oblique stuff, supermans and hyper extensions in a circuit! Fairly simple, but fun, keeping the pace reasonably high.


----------



## Sweat

Two workouts in one day has taken it out of me, what a lightweight.

Off to bed, goodnight fellow slackers!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Fair points Ben!
> 
> Just done session número 2!
> 
> 1 hour of core work, made my own circuit involving mainly abs stuff to be fair. Enjoyed it.
> 
> Weighing approx 113kg and took a photo after workout looking like a podgy
> 
> ****, need to refocus on calories!


Ffs who'd spend an hour doing core and cardio 

MORNING!


----------



## flinty90

your avi makes you look pretty lean tbf. goes to show how different we can percieve things. not that your massively overweight but you know what i mean.. x


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Ffs who'd spend an hour doing core and cardio
> 
> MORNING!


Morning Rob + Others!

I know, what a fanny!


----------



## MRSTRONG

morning dale


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> your avi makes you look pretty lean tbf. goes to show how different we can percieve things. not that your massively overweight but you know what i mean.. x


Haha, just come right out with it and call me a fat cnut! Lol

The above photo is very unflattering, or so I like to think. Either way plenty of room for improvement! Avi is just an arms shot and they are not a fat storage area of course, just 18+ inches, want 20's though!


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> morning dale


Good morning chubs, your back any better? Maybe today you can move out of girls weight room?!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Good morning chubs, your back any better? Maybe today you can move out of girls weight room?!


no mate its not back is fcuked .

i`ll be spending the day in the kitchen weighed in just over 19 stone last night so things are back on track .


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Had a really solid back session today, decided to leave the ego at the door again and really concentrate back on my form, with slow negatives, pausing at contraction etc etc. That being said, weights were still ok, just not amazing, had not eaten before training so this was all fasted.
> 
> Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 15 x 50kg, 12 x 65kg, 10 x 75kg, *8 x 85kg* (ROM on last 2 reps on last set was not perfect, so prob should of classed as partials, although was still 95% of ROM)
> 
> Close Grip Underhand Pull Down 8 x 90kg, *6 x 90kg*. Was meant to be 10 and 8 reps here, but think was a bit too heavy and kept it at lower than plan reps but perfect form.
> 
> Deadlift 20 x 40kg, 12 x 90kg, 10 x 120kg, *5 x 140kg*. Last set was aiming for 8 reps, but back pumps were insane.
> 
> BB Rows 60kg x 2. This was very low weight for me but lower back could not hack the pressure after the deadlifts, so I changed it around and did DB Rows instead.
> 
> DB Rows 12 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, *8 x 50kg*. The 50kg's felt very light to be honest, was doing extended full range of motion and very slow and controlled and still felt easy.
> 
> Machine Low Row 12 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, *8 x 85kg*
> 
> Straight Bar Cable Pull Down 12 x 30kg, 10 x 37.5kg, *5+1 partial x 42,5kg*
> 
> BB Good Mornings 15 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, *10 x 35kg*. This is a weird one, not heavy weights, but using it for a stretch, not sure if should be in back workout or legs as it is also hamstring focused.
> 
> All in all a good session, now logging every rep etc, so as to help grow more by trying to get rep or weight PB's every week. Worked well in past as have competitive spirit and motivates me a lot.
> 
> Off for a cardio session in 20 mins.


crackin sesh there big boy!

hows we today?


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> no mate its not back is fcuked .
> 
> i`ll be spending the day in the kitchen weighed in just over 19 stone last night so things are back on track .


Ah, good work on the weight mate, when is your 20 stone target date?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> crackin sesh there big boy!
> 
> hows we today?


Cheers buddy! Good today mate thanks, had solid 8 hours kip. Was nice! How you doing?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Ah, good work on the weight mate, when is your 20 stone target date?


end of the year but im ok with 19 for now its stable and only moves a couple pounds either way so will be easy to hit 22+ by next year i think .


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> end of the year but im ok with 19 for now its stable and only moves a couple pounds either way so will be easy to hit 22+ by next year i think .


Awesome big U, proper brute in the making!

PS-Your also a cnut!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Cheers buddy! Good today mate thanks, had solid 8 hours kip. Was nice! How you doing?


good stuff! i also slept rite threw for a change....-1.5g paracetamal, 600mg ibuprofen, 6mg diazepam helped tho


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff! i also slept rite threw for a change....-1.5g paracetamal, 600mg ibuprofen, 6mg diazepam helped tho


Haha, the diazepam will help!

I am feeling a bit rough at now for some reason, going to get some food down me and then get my fat a$$ to gym for some Chest, might do some cardio as well if I not feeling like throwing up still by time I get there.

EDIT... listening to





 to get me rared up, cool dance set from Tomorrowland this year. I soooo want to go to Tomorrowland, looks large!!


----------



## Sweat

Off to do chest, laters people!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Off to do chest, laters people!


Hold on its not Monday!! 

Have a good one buddy


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hold on its not Monday!!
> 
> Have a good one buddy


Haha, tell me about it, got some strange looks doing chest on a Thursday, they might ban me from gym if I do it again...

Ok, had a very good workout in my eyes, again fulling embracing the BB side of things again and really trying not to be concerned with weights I moving around but purely focusing on form and timing, along with mind-muscle concentration. Actually really really enjoying it, although bit of head fook due to lower weights.

Flat BB Bench Press - 20 x 50kg, 12 x 80kg, 10 x 90kg, 10 x 100kg, *6+2 x 110kg*, this last set my form was just starting to go, so reracked it for 30 secs tops and then got last 2 out perfect form again.

Incline DB Bench Press - 12 x 35kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 35kg, *9 x 40kg*, should of pyramided up, but was worried about form, but then on last set when I needed 6 reps I got 9 which means was not fatigued enough or at right weight.

DB Incline Flyes - 12 x 22.5kg, 10 x 25kg, 8 x 27.5kg, *6 x 30kg*, got this exactly right, last set was very hard but did not sacrafice form.

Cable Cross Overs - 12 x 10kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 8 x 15kg, *6 x 17.5kg*, Maybe could of gone a bit heavier, but chest was tired and also find it akward on shoulders getting into position initially on this.

100 Rep Incline BB Bench Press - Heard about this for being really good to finish on, gets blood into chest etc, anyway, you are meant to do all 100 reps in one set, no breaks. I picked 50kg BB and got to 27 reps before was shot, stripped it down to 40kg and got the rest of the 73 reps out over 3 more sets. This was very very hard, would of been able to do 60kg if it was first thing I think but at end of workout no chance. Anyway, next time just going to use the Oly bar and see if I can get 100 out on that.

Full workout took about 1 hour, was fairly happy with it.


----------



## TELBOR

100 reps! Blooming heck!

I bet your chest looks lovely and swell


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 100 reps! Blooming heck!
> 
> I bet your chest looks lovely and swell


It was pumped, considered taking a photo and putting it up to contrast to flat chest one yesterday but the flat chest one it the norm to be fair. I think all my benching power is from triceps, now I am focusing more on the pecs they will hopefully respond and improve...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> It was pumped, considered taking a photo and putting it up to contrast to flat chest one yesterday but the flat chest one it the norm to be fair. I think all my benching power is from triceps, now I am focusing more on the pecs they will hopefully respond and improve...


I bet it was! Pic then 

My chest is weak and looks weak lol. Took a good year to see any change in it!

Only started to develop when I swapped bar for db's. But I think I need to switch back after Xmas to shake it up.

Your not a weakling bro, so I'm sure if you keep smashing those weights and sessions out it's come along nicely :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I bet it was! Pic then
> 
> My chest is weak and looks weak lol. Took a good year to see any change in it!
> 
> Only started to develop when I swapped bar for db's. But I think I need to switch back after Xmas to shake it up.
> 
> Your not a weakling bro, so I'm sure if you keep smashing those weights and sessions out it's come along nicely :beer:


Lol, lost the pump now, only lasts for 1-2 hours max. Going to get the lass to redo my measurements tonight, see if any changes, but to be honest, think I just being impatient. Was only a week or 10 days ago she last did them and doubt I changed in that time. Although lats are spreading a bit more, can see them from front nicely now if I tense.

We do harp on about some shiz don't we! This forum and BBing takes over your life, it is all I do it seems...


----------



## mark_star

Sweat said:


> Haha, tell me about it, got some strange looks doing chest on a Thursday, they might ban me from gym if I do it again...
> 
> Ok, had a very good workout in my eyes, again fulling embracing the BB side of things again and really trying not to be concerned with weights I moving around but purely focusing on form and timing, along with mind-muscle concentration. Actually really really enjoying it, although bit of head fook due to lower weights.
> 
> Flat BB Bench Press - 20 x 50kg, 12 x 80kg, 10 x 90kg, 10 x 100kg, *6+2 x 110kg*, this last set my form was just starting to go, so reracked it for 30 secs tops and then got last 2 out perfect form again.
> 
> Incline DB Bench Press - 12 x 35kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 35kg, *9 x 40kg*, should of pyramided up, but was worried about form, but then on last set when I needed 6 reps I got 9 which means was not fatigued enough or at right weight.
> 
> DB Incline Flyes - 12 x 22.5kg, 10 x 25kg, 8 x 27.5kg, *6 x 30kg*, got this exactly right, last set was very hard but did not sacrafice form.
> 
> Cable Cross Overs - 12 x 10kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 8 x 15kg, *6 x 17.5kg*, Maybe could of gone a bit heavier, but chest was tired and also find it akward on shoulders getting into position initially on this.
> 
> 100 Rep Incline BB Bench Press - Heard about this for being really good to finish on, gets blood into chest etc, anyway, you are meant to do all 100 reps in one set, no breaks. I picked 50kg BB and got to 27 reps before was shot, stripped it down to 40kg and got the rest of the 73 reps out over 3 more sets. This was very very hard, would of been able to do 60kg if it was first thing I think but at end of workout no chance. Anyway, next time just going to use the Oly bar and see if I can get 100 out on that.
> 
> Full workout took about 1 hour, was fairly happy with it.


excellent numbers there, that 100 rep thing is ace. i tried it on leg press worked up to about 80. Bet you'll feel it tomorrow


----------



## Sweat

mark_star said:


> excellent numbers there, that 100 rep thing is ace. i tried it on leg press worked up to about 80. Bet you'll feel it tomorrow


Thanks mate.

Yeah I tried it on legs and also on calves in the past, but first time on an upper body exercise. Was super hard!

Did you get your 80 reps in one go? It really is a shock to the system when you are used to 10 or less reps as the norm...


----------



## mark_star

Sweat said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah I tried it on legs and also on calves in the past, but first time on an upper body exercise. Was super hard!
> 
> Did you get your 80 reps in one go? It really is a shock to the system when you are used to 10 or less reps as the norm...


no did a bit of rest/pause had already done squats and heavy leg press, was no way they were going to keep going for that many in one hit


----------



## Sweat

mark_star said:


> no did a bit of rest/pause had already done squats and heavy leg press, was no way they were going to keep going for that many in one hit


Ya, the funny thing is today I had people in the gym looking at me thinking "what the hell is this guy doing, he is struggling to bench with just 10kg on each side"... is all good though!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, lost the pump now, only lasts for 1-2 hours max. Going to get the lass to redo my measurements tonight, see if any changes, but to be honest, think I just being impatient. Was only a week or 10 days ago she last did them and doubt I changed in that time. Although lats are spreading a bit more, can see them from front nicely now if I tense.
> 
> We do harp on about some shiz don't we! This forum and BBing takes over your life, it is all I do it seems...


Don't bother measuring ya loon!

Pmsl, wait till your back in work. You'll be dead to us!


----------



## mark_star

Sweat said:


> Ya, the funny thing is today I had people in the gym looking at me thinking "what the hell is this guy doing, he is struggling to bench with just 10kg on each side"... is all good though!


as they say 'fvck em' it's all about you doing what you need to do to progress


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Don't bother measuring ya loon!
> 
> Pmsl, wait till your back in work. You'll be dead to us!


That is a big concern to be fair, not you tosspots but making sure I keep my gym work up properly. The role is demanding so will be a fair bit of late nights I reckon. Think will just expect this for the first 2 weeks and work around it with weekend and 1-2 evening workouts. Then plan from that.

Massive shame I could not just train, eat, sleep etc etc, really would be like a dream come true.


----------



## Fatstuff

how u finding wendlers? considering it myself in the new year, fancy a mixture of 'boring but big' and 'not doing jack sh1t' lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> That is a big concern to be fair, not you tosspots but making sure I keep my gym work up properly. The role is demanding so will be a fair bit of late nights I reckon. Think will just expect this for the first 2 weeks and work around it with weekend and 1-2 evening workouts. Then plan from that.
> 
> Massive shame I could not just train, eat, sleep etc etc, really would be like a dream come true.


You'll find time mate


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> how u finding wendlers? considering it myself in the new year, fancy a mixture of 'boring but big' and 'not doing jack sh1t' lol


Could do with changing this journal name mate as I am now BBing. That aside I really rate Wendlers, it is great and both them options you suggested are good. I made some good progress on Wendlers and now still use compounds in all my training.

I read somewhere Wendlers is one of the most followed programmes in the world, not surprising really as it is simple and works, no nonsense.

You got the ebook?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Could do with changing this journal name mate as I am now BBing. That aside I really rate Wendlers, it is great and both them options you suggested are good. I made some good progress on Wendlers and now still use compounds in all my training.
> 
> I read somewhere Wendlers is one of the most followed programmes in the world, not surprising really as it is simple and works, no nonsense.
> 
> You got the ebook?


yes mate, read it twice lol, once over a year ago and flicked through it again recently. After a long 4000 hour shift (Fcuk off rob and ben lol)i reckon i could get away with the not doing jack sh1t bit tbh. But during my many days off i will smash the boring but big. I am unsure about 5x10 deads though lol


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> yes mate, read it twice lol, once over a year ago and flicked through it again recently. After a long 4000 hour shift (Fcuk off rob and ben lol)i reckon i could get away with the not doing jack sh1t bit tbh. But during my many days off i will smash the boring but big. I am unsure about 5x10 deads though lol


I think the boring but big it is important to still push yourself of course but to also take the ego out a bit and do weight you can manage without risk of injury, is a fair bit of volume after all.

I really recommend the Dips, Pull Ups, DB Rows (Kroc style, 40 reps is sick for grip strength), such a relatively simple programme really which is prob it's main success factor.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> I think the boring but big it is important to still push yourself of course but to also take the ego out a bit and do weight you can manage without risk of injury, is a fair bit of volume after all.
> 
> I really recommend the Dips, Pull Ups, DB Rows (Kroc style, 40 reps is sick for grip strength), such a relatively simple programme really which is prob it's main success factor.


yeah, u may have sold it me tbh.


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, u may have sold it me tbh.


When you end up winning some national Powerlifting comp I want a mention while your picking up the trophy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> That is a big concern to be fair, not you tosspots but making sure I keep my gym work up properly. The role is demanding so will be a fair bit of late nights I reckon. Think will just expect this for the first 2 weeks and work around it with weekend and 1-2 evening workouts. Then plan from that.
> 
> Massive shame I could not just train,*ps3*, eat,*[email protected]*, sleep etc etc, really would be like a dream come true.


that would be the life!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> When you end up winning some national Powerlifting comp I want a mention while your picking up the trophy!


lol, with my lifts i got nooo chance


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> that would be the life!


So true mate, those two you added are actually in my daily mix of course, lol, you know me too well!


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> lol, with my lifts i got nooo chance


Are you interested in PLing as opposed to BBing? If so it is worth looking at videos on benching specifically regarding the form as it is completely different, the PL version uses a lot more muscle groups, lats to slow down the negatives, more tricep involvement, flaring the arms at the top etc, for example. The PL version of bench alone should up your bench by 10kg if not more. Same with the other compounds.

What are your lifts at the moment mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Are you interested in PLing as opposed to BBing? If so it is worth looking at videos on benching specifically regarding the form as it is completely different, the PL version uses a lot more muscle groups, lats to slow down the negatives, more tricep involvement, flaring the arms at the top etc, for example. The PL version of bench alone should up your bench by 10kg if not more. Same with the other compounds.
> 
> What are your lifts at the moment mate?


Not really, I want to be strong, big and lesbian.


----------



## Fatstuff

Leanish** iPhone autocorrect lol


----------



## Fatstuff

My lifts are

110kg bench

180kg deadlift

120kg squat (although never done 1rm on squat)


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> Not really, I want to be strong, big and lesbian.


HAHAHAAHA, that is class, loving the iphone "correction" to Lesbian... it know's your true mind...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> When you end up winning some national Powerlifting comp I want a mention while your picking up the trophy!


will you give him the signed photo just like the one you gave me of you ?

View attachment 104054


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> My lifts are
> 
> 110kg bench
> 
> 180kg deadlift
> 
> 120kg squat (although never done 1rm on squat)


Very similar mix to me mate, although my squat was even worse, my Bench was higher than my squat, just embarassing to be honest. What bodyweight did you record these at?


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> will you give him the signed photo just like the one you gave me of you ?
> 
> View attachment 104054


LMAO, so much banter on the forum today, going from journal to journal and just about wetting myself.

You know you love that signed photo!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Very similar mix to me mate, although my squat was even worse, my Bench was higher than my squat, just embarassing to be honest. What bodyweight did you record these at?


This would of been 2 stone ago (probably 3 months ago) lol, i expect to be back up to them pretty sharpish tbh when my dieting stops.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> This would of been 2 stone ago (probably 3 months ago) lol, i expect to be back up to them pretty sharpish tbh when my dieting stops.


u got pics up yet ya slavering cvnt x


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> u got pics up yet ya slavering cvnt x


lol, fook that. few ppl have seen pics but i dont whore myself out to just anyone:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> lol, fook that. few ppl have seen pics but i dont whore myself out to* just anyone* :lol:


ouch :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff

basically mate, im still not happy putting a proper pic up unti its done lol. Hopefully ill be in a position then where i am happy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> basically mate, im still not happy putting a proper pic up unti its done lol. Hopefully ill be in a position then where i am happy!


Well we are all getting sick of your multi coloured arms so get it fixed sharpish! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

JANIKvonD said:


> u got pics up yet ya slavering cvnt x


whats going on with your sunburnt ass crack in your avi ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

ewen said:


> whats going on with your sunburnt ass crack in your avi ?


Yeh... it's sunburn....lol


----------



## Sweat

Got missus to take a front lat photo of me, cannot find another one to compare it to, which is slightly annoying. But they are starting to come along a bit, need to make them bigger/thicker and also reduce the waist a lot, but overall think they are moving in right direction...



Lots more work to put into them, but again, posting this on here, gives me another line in the sand to compare back to in the future.


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Got missus to take a front lat photo of me, cannot find another one to compare it to, which is slightly annoying. But they are starting to come along a bit, need to make them bigger/thicker and also reduce the waist a lot, but overall think they are moving in right direction...
> 
> View attachment 104062
> 
> 
> Lots more work to put into them, but again, posting this on here, gives me another line in the sand to compare back to in the future.


Great delt size, good proportion with your arms. Can see definite width there and as you say with a good cut you will have a serious V Taper going on.

Good work gingerhead man.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Great delt size, good proportion with your arms. Can see definite width there and as you say with a good cut you will have a serious V Taper going on.
> 
> Good work gingerhead man.


Thanks for your input buddy, appreciated!


----------



## Home Physique

No problemo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great ginger genetics there mate, got a great base to build a monster on


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Great ginger genetics there mate, got a great base to build a monster on


Haha, pale skin that produces stretch marks at slightest growth in body size is the negative that offsets my ability to pack on muscle fairly fast.

Still reckon, reducing the gut is what would give me the best improvement over trying to pack on more size. Although getting bigger is always nice... and easier as can eat eat eat!


----------



## mark_star

yeah for the Gingers, even though I was told that mine is receding


----------



## MRSTRONG

You'll look decent once the waist comes in mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

mark_star said:


> yeah for the Gingers, even though I was told that mine is receding


Have a rep! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> You'll look decent once the waist comes in mate


Cheers buddy, as above I defo think that needs to be my focus, too often I have put it off in the past.


----------



## Sweat

Morning,

Had some crazy as fook weird dreams last night, proper mental and vivid.

Finishing off the nursery today, then got a couple of other chores, gym this evening.

Have fun all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Got missus to take a front lat photo of me, cannot find another one to compare it to, which is slightly annoying. But they are starting to come along a bit, need to make them bigger/thicker and also reduce the waist a lot, but overall think they are moving in right direction...
> 
> View attachment 104062
> 
> 
> Lots more work to put into them, but again, posting this on here, gives me another line in the sand to compare back to in the future.


looking good n thick all over bud :thumbup1: iv been putting a lot into my lats recently too


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good n thick all over bud :thumbup1: iv been putting a lot into my lats recently too


Cheers buddy, carrying a lot of water and of course fat at the moment, but that is starting to slowly change. Would really love a V taper, just need to sort out my fooking massive gut.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Got missus to take a front lat photo of me, cannot find another one to compare it to, which is slightly annoying. But they are starting to come along a bit, need to make them bigger/thicker and also reduce the waist a lot, but overall think they are moving in right direction...
> 
> View attachment 104062
> 
> 
> Lots more work to put into them, but again, posting this on here, gives me another line in the sand to compare back to in the future.


No fingers?? You poor sod.

Looking good bro.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> No fingers?? You poor sod.
> 
> Looking good bro.


LMAO, had to open up the photo to see what you was on about then, lol. Yeah lost them in a freak lat pull down accident, ripped them right off, but lats are coming along so fair trade off I think, lol.

Cheers matey.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No fingers?? You poor sod.
> 
> Looking good bro.


Looking good apart from the two Jeremy Beadle hands


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, had to open up the photo to see what you was on about then, lol. Yeah lost them in a freak lat pull down accident, ripped them right off, but lats are coming along so fair trade off I think, lol.
> 
> Cheers matey.


Pmsl. All lost for the sake of pulling down 50kg 

Think I'll see what my front lat spread comes out like lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking good apart from the two Jeremy Beadle hands


Beadle is bigger 

@Sweat what do you weigh atm?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. All lost for the sake of pulling down 50kg
> 
> Think I'll see what my front lat spread comes out like lol


Defo mate, will need missus or camera on timer to do it though, not a 1 hand job. Post it up...


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Beadle is bigger
> 
> @Sweat what do you weigh atm?


You don't need to quote my name in my own journal, I am subbed to this journal surprisingly...

Weight last week was 114kg, but I had blown up a lot of water from start of cycle, Vit C and increasing my standard water intake has reduced this and also diet been clean.

This morning just under 112kg mate @ 181cm.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> You don't need to quote my name in my own journal, I am subbed to this journal surprisingly...
> 
> Weight last week was 114kg, but I had blown up a lot of water from start of cycle, Vit C and increasing my standard water intake has reduced this and also diet been clean.
> 
> This morning just under 112kg mate @ 181cm.


Lol. You may of thought I was asking Benjamin 

Got some size on you then! Nearly 30kg on me pmsl.

And your a short arsé too 

Think I look bigger though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Think I'll see what my front lat spread comes out like lol


Like this........but smaller


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Like this........but smaller
> 
> View attachment 104131


Twåt!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol. You may of thought I was asking Benjamin
> 
> Got some size on you then! Nearly 30kg on me pmsl.
> 
> And your a short arsé too
> 
> Think I look bigger though


Lol, i'm not that short, prob slightly over average I think.

You might look bigger to be honest, it is all relative, if you have tiny waist it gives that massively exagreated V that looks awesome.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Like this........but smaller
> 
> View attachment 104131


Lol, he wishes!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, i'm not that short, prob slightly over average I think.
> 
> You might look bigger to be honest, it is all relative, if you have tiny waist it gives that massively exagreated V that looks awesome.


Na mate, your bigger lol

86kg and 177 cm pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

What's all this cm bollocks we aren't french. What's that in feet and inches? :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Na mate, your bigger lol
> 
> 86kg and 177 cm pmsl


Wasn't arguing that I smaller in bodyweight than you, but that doesn't mean much. It is all about the proportions etc and also my lean body mass is not very good, carry all the extra chunk around... you are prob about 10% less BF than me i'd guess by your avi.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> What's all this cm bollocks we aren't french. What's that in feet and inches? :lol:


Lol, true mate, sorry!

6'0 and a fraction... that better Sir?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Lol, true mate, sorry!
> 
> 6'0 and a fraction... that better Sir?


Yes, thank you.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Wasn't arguing that I smaller in bodyweight than you, but that doesn't mean much. It is all about the proportions etc and also my lean body mass is not very good, carry all the extra chunk around... you are prob about 10% less BF than me i'd guess by your avi.


Very true mate, all about proportions!

I'm approx 15%, doesn't really stray that far from there tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG

are all you 3 gingers ?


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> are all you 3 gingers ?


I wish - I'd be bigger!

Although I do get ginger facial hair and the odd flash of ginger in my hair lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> are all you 3 gingers ?


No I'm fvcking not! How very dare you


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0BLET said:


> I wish - I'd be bigger!
> 
> Although I do get ginger facial hair and the odd flash of ginger in my hair lol


so you are ginger .

i cant think of any ginger bodybuilders .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> No I'm fvcking not! How very dare you


oh sorry i thought you smelt of pi55 had red hair a cock with massive warts all over it and pale skin


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> are all you 3 gingers ?


Your just jealous mate, gingers have better genetics, if you was ginger you'd not of had injuries every 2 minutes and be struggling on your 100kg squats at the moment


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> so you are ginger .
> 
> i cant think of any ginger bodybuilders .


Isn't @weeman ginger or am I getting this confused?! Not sure of any other's to be honest...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Your just jealous mate, gingers have better genetics, if you was ginger you'd not of had injuries every 2 minutes and be struggling on your 100kg squats at the moment


yeah only coz gingers are to weak to squat 100kg :lol:


----------



## mark_star

ewen said:


> oh sorry i thought you smelt of pi55 had red hair a cock with massive warts all over it and pale skin


i don't have warts


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Isn't @weeman ginger or am I getting this confused?! Not sure of any other's to be honest...


he shaves the ginger off every last bit of it as even he knows its weakness


----------



## MRSTRONG

fcuk me ive come into a thread full of midget ginger pee smelling bodybuilders :lol:

i must be having a nightmare .


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> he shaves the ginger off every last bit of it as even he knows its weakness


LMAO, you are blatanty a ginger wannabe Ewen, you idolise us and hope one day you can get a ginger dna transplant...


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> fcuk me ive come into a thread full of midget ginger pee smelling bodybuilders :lol:
> 
> i must be having a *damn good ***** .


Corrected/edited that for you mate. Your welcome.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> LMAO, you are blatanty a ginger wannabe Ewen, you idolise us and hope one day you can get a ginger dna transplant...


i married a ginger i had her shave most of it and dye the rest of it .

i guess being a viking i tolerate gingers better than most although i must be the only viking that feels sympathy


----------



## Fatstuff

heres a ginger bodybuilder


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> heres a ginger bodybuilder
> 
> View attachment 104137


your looking good fatstuff buddy .


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> i married a ginger i had her shave most of it and dye the rest of it .
> 
> i guess being a viking i tolerate gingers better than most although i must be the only viking that feels sympathy


Gingers all about the celtics roots mate, harsh northern climates and viking raids to deal with has turned us into monsters... it also conditions us to take significantly more bullying at school than anybody else... sob sob, ah well, what doesn't kill ya...


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> your looking good fatstuff buddy .


dont tar me with that orange pasty brush of these ginger tossers


----------



## mark_star

Sweat said:


> Gingers all about the celtics roots mate, harsh northern climates and viking raids to deal with has turned us into monsters... it also conditions us to take significantly more bullying at school than anybody else... sob sob, ah well, what doesn't kill ya...


ah school bullying, brings back sooo many memories :thumbdown:


----------



## mark_star

some of the other kids were a nightmare as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> oh sorry i thought you smelt of pi55 had red hair a cock with massive warts all over it and pale skin


Oh is that what ginger means? Well I'm fully signed up then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Your just jealous mate, gingers have better genetics, if you was ginger you'd not of had injuries every 2 minutes and be struggling on your 100kg squats at the moment


Pmsl they are fragile these non elite types aren't they, bless em


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh is that what ginger means? Well I'm fully signed up then


Good job resilience is a pre-requisite to being a ginger eh? We can laugh this shiz off, if we started insulting a brunette, they'd close there account and take up cross-stitch or something.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good job resilience is a pre-requisite to being a ginger eh? We can laugh this shiz off, if we started insulting a brunette, they'd close there account and take up cross-stitch or something.


I'm just waiting for the day I hear one I haven't heard before :yawn:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm just waiting for the day I hear one I haven't heard before :yawn:


gingers are good looking 

first and last time you fcukers will hear that :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm just waiting for the day I hear one I haven't heard before :yawn:


At least gingers have got something to look forward to in life......

....going fcukin grey :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> dont tar me with that orange pasty brush of these ginger tossers


But you are ginger.......??


----------



## mark_star

Fatstuff said:


> At least gingers have got something to look forward to in life......
> 
> ....going fcukin grey :lol:


or bald


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> But you are ginger.......??


fcuk u girlyman


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> gingers are good looking
> 
> first and last time you fcukers will hear that :lol:


Pmsl at the AVI


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> But you are ginger.......??


No he just lives in hope!

Just noticed @ewen has put up a new avi to show he also is a ginger, wearing a christmas outfit too, nice.


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> gingers are good looking
> 
> first and last time you fcukers will hear that :lol:


Lol, cvnt flap


----------



## Fatstuff

merry xmas


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> merry xmas


With a snazzy new bottom banner thing!

Merry Christmas to you too Fatso.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry to be semi serious for a moment @ewen do you reckon that bsi pre wo mtren, susp and dbol is worth it outside of pure strength training?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to be semi serious for a moment @ewen do you reckon that bsi pre wo mtren, susp and dbol is worth it outside of pure strength training?


junkie


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to be semi serious for a moment @ewen do you reckon that bsi pre wo mtren, susp and dbol is worth it outside of pure strength training?


No worries at all, I am also very interested in this too. Would just like to be a raging beast in the gym... FIGHT!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> junkie


Hmm? What, me?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to be semi serious for a moment @ewen do you reckon that bsi pre wo mtren, susp and dbol is worth it outside of pure strength training?


if using for site growth then over time yes you also get massive muscular fullness , i pinned rear delts first time on monday with 1ml dbol in each they were pumped for 3 days , plus your body uses 100% of the active ingredient unlike the oral version so you get more for your money .

i rate esterless gear really feel more benefit not just strength but in mood as well .

try it see how you find it .

i rate the inj dbol on its own highly add in the mtren and susp and its even better .


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm? What, me?


who sir? me sir? no sir?


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> if using for site growth then over time yes you also get massive muscular fullness , i pinned rear delts first time on monday with 1ml dbol in each they were pumped for 3 days , plus your body uses 100% of the active ingredient unlike the oral version so you get more for your money .
> 
> i rate esterless gear really feel more benefit not just strength but in mood as well .
> 
> try it see how you find it .
> 
> i rate the inj dbol on its own highly add in the mtren and susp and its even better .


Rear delts sounds like a challenge to reach to! It painful stuff to inject due to water based?


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> if using for site growth then over time yes you also get massive muscular fullness , i pinned rear delts first time on monday with 1ml dbol in each they were pumped for 3 days , plus your body uses 100% of the active ingredient unlike the oral version so you get more for your money .
> 
> i rate esterless gear really feel more benefit not just strength but in mood as well .
> 
> try it see how you find it .


Thanks. I was wondering whether with all other things in place if you just used a couple of ml pre wo only and nothing on rest days it would give any gains with minimal shutdown, sides etc?

I'm probably totally wrong but was thinking about it the other day and just wondered if there was any merit in it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Rear delts sounds like a challenge to reach to! It painful stuff to inject due to water based?


i asked the mrs to do them as i just cannot reach them .

at first yeah it stings but i genuinely dont feel them unless in a virgin muscle but its the speed that counts as you can fire it across the room .


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks. I was wondering whether with all other things in place if you just used a couple of ml pre wo only and nothing on rest days it would give any gains with minimal shutdown, sides etc?
> 
> I'm probably totally wrong but was thinking about it the other day and just wondered if there was any merit in it.


u know what i like about u ben.........FCUK all. 

joke, i like the fact that your minds constantly ticking about various training methods and gear etc. I can totally relate to that, its a sign of intelligence :smartass:


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> i asked the mrs to do them as i just cannot reach them .
> 
> at first yeah it stings but i genuinely dont feel them unless in a virgin muscle but its the speed that counts as you can fire it across the room .


Interesting stuff mate. Think I will stick with being natty for the time being though...


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> u know what i like about u ben.........FCUK all.
> 
> joke, i like the fact that your minds constantly ticking about various training methods and gear etc. I can totally relate to that, its a sign of intelligence :smartass:


I think you hit nail on the head in your first response mate, he's just a junkie!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks. I was wondering whether with all other things in place if you just used a couple of ml pre wo only and nothing on rest days it would give any gains with minimal shutdown, sides etc?
> 
> I'm probably totally wrong but was thinking about it the other day and just wondered if there was any merit in it.


i only use it on training days or if i fancy banging it in before i go to work .

over time shutdown will occur tren is very suppressive as for sides ive not noticed any increase even when running 2g test and 900mg tren although i do take adex or aromasin now and then when nipples get a tad puffy .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Interesting stuff mate. Think I will stick with being natty for the time being though...


bang some gear when you start training mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> i only use it on training days or if i fancy banging it in before i go to work .
> 
> over time shutdown will occur tren is very suppressive as for sides ive not noticed any increase even when running 2g test and 900mg tren although i do take adex or aromasin now and then when nipples get a tad puffy .


I imagine there's a lot of call for rent boys to have a good pump....

Yeah you're right about the tren that's the part that would shut you down i guess.

Ultimately with no other aas I imagine it would allow you to gain more than a natty just because of the extra weight you could move but if you get shut down anyway then may as well do a full cycle. Inj dbol only pre wo might work though...??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u know what i like about u ben.........FCUK all.
> 
> joke, i like the fact that your minds constantly ticking about various training methods and gear etc. I can totally relate to that, its a sign of intelligence :smartass:


Lol, thanks mate, its all a learning process isn't it, got to be other/better ways of doing things than the usual accepted way. Especially as new products are developed then the ways of using them must develop too. That's my view anyway.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> I imagine there's a lot of call for rent boys to have a good pump....
> 
> Yeah you're right about the tren that's the part that would shut you down i guess.
> 
> Ultimately with no other aas I imagine it would allow you to gain more than a natty just because of the extra weight you could move but if you get shut down anyway then may as well do a full cycle. Inj dbol only pre wo might work though...??


well if you trained in the morning and used 5-10mg inj dbol 3-4 times a week you should be ok as dbol was used as trt but it was taken first thing in morning .


----------



## BigTrev

ewen said:


> bang some gear when you start training mate :thumb:


Mate whatever gear your banging now i would stop it now,,,holy sh1t just seen your avatar and you have changed


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> well if you trained in the morning and used 5-10mg inj dbol 3-4 times a week you should be ok as dbol was used as trt but it was taken first thing in morning .


Thanks mate, reps when im on the lappy


----------



## Sweat

BigTrev said:


> Mate whatever gear your banging now i would stop it now,,,holy sh1t just seen your avatar and you have changed


Crazy random hair growth and hamster style cheeks, weird side effects. I agree, he needs to stop immediately! lol


----------



## Sweat

By the way, anyone know a place close to me (East Yorkshire) that I can get blood tests done and how much do they cost?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> By the way, anyone know a place close to me (East Yorkshire) that I can get blood tests done and how much do they cost?


hospital


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> By the way, anyone know a place close to me (East Yorkshire) that I can get blood tests done and how much do they cost?


No, do you know anywhere near me, Hampshire?

Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> No, do you know anywhere near me, Hampshire?
> 
> Lol


I found a few websites but they seem very expensive if you start adding in multiple tests. Just wanted a standard off the shelf kind of package that everyone else gets. Will keep looking and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I found a few websites but they seem very expensive if you start adding in multiple tests. Just wanted a standard off the shelf kind of package that everyone else gets. Will keep looking and let you know if I find anything.


I was being sarcastic but never mind..... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I found a few websites but they seem very expensive if you start adding in multiple tests. Just wanted a standard off the shelf kind of package that everyone else gets. Will keep looking and let you know if I find anything.


I actually would like to know though. I'd suggest sending ausbuilt a pm, he gets them done so might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> By the way, anyone know a place close to me (East Yorkshire) that I can get blood tests done and how much do they cost?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blood+testing+in+hampshire


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blood+testing+in+hampshire


Right, you two can fook off! lol

I did look at google but wasn't anything that popped out and also wanted validated reviews etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Right, you two can fook off! lol
> 
> I did look at google but wasn't anything that popped out and also wanted validated reviews etc.


pmsl, welcome to UKM - ask a sensible question, get loads of fvcking stupid answers! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, welcome to UKM - ask a sensible question, get loads of fvcking stupid answers! :thumb:


Typical, banter I get in abundance, help with something BB related... no answers... useless ****s... lol

Jokes aside, i'll hit ausbuilt up on PM, I know he gets them.


----------



## Milky

Done :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Hospitals used to do personal ones once doc wrote intro letter,they are centralising it all soon under cut backs so i fear it may get harder.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No, do you know anywhere near me, Hampshire?
> 
> Lol


pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Done :thumbup1:


Cheers Milky!

Was getting bored of people asking how Wendler's is going, also the fact that I had called my Journal "Wendel's" like an illiterate idiot...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hospitals used to do personal ones once doc wrote intro letter,they are centralising it all soon under cut backs so i fear it may get harder.


Our lass works for NHS in charge of budgets so will ask her to put some aside for me...

How you doing today Big guy?


----------



## Sweat

Ok, about to go do an Arms workout AND I have taken a pre-workout... normally saved for big compound days only, obviously I've been in @R0BLETs journal too much recently...

My arms better grow by at least 2"'s tonight as a result of this pre-workout alone or i'm not going to be happy.

Laters chaps!


----------



## TELBOR

Needle Exchanges are doing blood tests now 

Not all of them, but worth a try.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Needle Exchanges are doing blood tests now
> 
> Not all of them, but worth a try.


I wasn't after a test for Aids mate!! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I wasn't after a test for Aids mate!! lol


But you know you have aids??!! Lol

Look into it, I used around 4 different needle exchanges pmsl. Had more free shít than a little


----------



## George-Bean

I dont know much about this stuff, but exactly what do they look for in your bloods.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Our lass works for NHS in charge of budgets so will ask her to put some aside for me...
> 
> How you doing today Big guy?


Tbh mate i feel crap,sorry to say.....lurking with no warp speed1


----------



## Sweat

Made a massive faux pa, took ECA and my very intensive pre-workout at same time without thinking. Crazy stimulant overload, tons of energy but almost threw up several times in addition to severe shakes. Still feeling like pooh now, but surprisingly the workout was a great performance if nothing else. That aside defo not taking these two together again.

Anyway, been doing like I doing on rest of workouts recently and very slow and controlled. Here is the details:

*Close Grip Bench Press* - 15 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, (5+3) x 110kg. Got to 5 reps, reracked and then finished of the last 3 to make the 8 total.

*Straight BB Curls* - 15 x 25kg, 12 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg, 6 x 45kg. Last set was meant to be 8, decided not to "cheat" the last few and didn't have a partner to force reps.

*Skull Crushers* - 12 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg, 12 x 45kg. Last set I wanted to go higher but this is all the fixed BB's went up to and they have removed the 5' Oly bar from the gym, so just went to failure (12 reps) rather than the planned 8 reps.

*Seated DB Curls - Palms Facing Forward @ all times* - 12 x 12.5kg, 10 x 17.5kg, 8 x 22.5kg. Last few on final set form on the positive wasn't great but did slow controlled negatives still.

*Rope Triceps Push/Pull Downs* - 12 x 25kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg.

*Single DB Preachers* - 12 x 12.5kg, 10 x 15kg, (6+2 assisted) x 15kg.

*Superset BB Wrist Curls Palms Up then Palms Down* - 15 x 2 x 15kg, 15 x 2 x 15kg, 15 x 2 x 20kg.

Was absolutely spent at the end of this, fairly certain this is the best arm workout I ever done. As above still feeling really sick now, cannot eat and was a challenge to get PWO shake down me.

Tomorrow is either rest day or legs, think rest day to give CNS a break.


----------



## Home Physique

Big session brother.

I know that feel from taking too many stims... done the same myself, had some fat burners in the past and then gone on to take a pre... total shakes galore... ruins the workout


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Tbh mate i feel crap,sorry to say.....lurking with no warp speed1


Sorry to hear your not feeling well big man, just a bit run down?

Hope your back to your normal self soon matey.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> I dont know much about this stuff, but exactly what do they look for in your bloods.


Not 100% certain George, think it is several tests that you do to check all sorts relating to hormone and other stuff like T3 production etc.

Might not be of great value to me, but if it not too expensive it is something I would like to try and get done. More out of interest really.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Big session brother.
> 
> I know that feel from taking too many stims... done the same myself, had some fat burners in the past and then gone on to take a pre... total shakes galore... ruins the workout


Thanks and I know mate, really was stupid of me. This is not pleasant in anyway what so ever! lol

Won't make this mistake again!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Not 100% certain George, think it is several tests that you do to check all sorts relating to hormone and other stuff like T3 production etc.
> 
> Might not be of great value to me, but if it not too expensive it is something I would like to try and get done. More out of interest really.


I didn't see this post that you're referring to. Where are you going to have your bloods tested mate? It is something I would like done out of interest, as it is always good to know everything is working as it should be.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> I didn't see this post that you're referring to. Where are you going to have your bloods tested mate? It is something I would like done out of interest, as it is always good to know everything is working as it should be.


The post in question was me asking on here, where I can get them tested in the yorkshire area. The responses I got was check google, helpful basterds! lol

Anyway, I think you can get them done two ways locally from what I read, there is kits that you get then take the bloods and send it off to labs for results or another company works with Spire in willerby, so they take your bloods and email you results. The latter is more expensive.

Still doing some research around it, will keep you posted when I know more if ya like?

*EDIT*. Also @R0BLET thinks some needle exchanges places might be doing it now...


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> The post in question was me asking on here, where I can get them tested in the yorkshire area. The responses I got was check google, helpful basterds! lol
> 
> Anyway, I think you can get them done two ways locally from what I read, there is kits that you get then take the bloods and send it off to labs for results or another company works with Spire in willerby, so they take your bloods and email you results. The latter is more expensive.
> 
> Still doing some research around it, will keep you posted when I know more if ya like?
> 
> *EDIT*. Also @R0BLET thinks some needle exchanges places might be doing it now...


I would appreciate that. Although I don't think I would be any good taking my own blood as I usually always conk out when I've had to give it before... Conifer House Sex Pest... You get the idea...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Sorry to hear your not feeling well big man, just a bit run down?
> 
> Hope your back to your normal self soon matey.


Virus in chest and yes a bit run down mate,,will not stay like that!


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> I would appreciate that. Although I don't think I would be any good taking my own blood as I usually always conk out when I've had to give it before... Conifer House Sex Pest... You get the idea...


LMAO that really did make me LOL, thanks mate, took my mind off the feeling sick thing.

Conifer House!!! Those were the days...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Virus in chest and yes a bit run down mate,,will not stay like that!


That's the attitude buddy, ending on a positive note! Ill at the moment, but planning on beating the bugger!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> That's the attitude buddy, ending on a positive note! Ill at the moment, but planning on beating the bugger!


Thanks for your very kind Pm my friend x


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Thanks for your very kind Pm my friend x


No worries, get well soon mate.


----------



## Sweat

Feeling like turd here, off to lay down in front of the TV in a dark lounge.

Laters guys!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Feeling like turd here, off to lay down in front of the TV in a dark lounge.
> 
> Laters guys!


Good plan mate, plenty of water feeling will pass done it myself. Hope you find something.good on tv as you may be up.a while!


----------



## mark_star

Sweat said:


> Made a massive faux pa, took ECA and my very intensive pre-workout at same time without thinking. Crazy stimulant overload, tons of energy but almost threw up several times in addition to severe shakes. Still feeling like pooh now, but surprisingly the workout was a great performance if nothing else. That aside defo not taking these two together again.
> 
> Anyway, been doing like I doing on rest of workouts recently and very slow and controlled. Here is the details:
> 
> *Close Grip Bench Press* - 15 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, (5+3) x 110kg. Got to 5 reps, reracked and then finished of the last 3 to make the 8 total.
> 
> *Straight BB Curls* - 15 x 25kg, 12 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg, 6 x 45kg. Last set was meant to be 8, decided not to "cheat" the last few and didn't have a partner to force reps.
> 
> *Skull Crushers* - 12 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg, 12 x 45kg. Last set I wanted to go higher but this is all the fixed BB's went up to and they have removed the 5' Oly bar from the gym, so just went to failure (12 reps) rather than the planned 8 reps.
> 
> *Seated DB Curls - Palms Facing Forward @ all times* - 12 x 12.5kg, 10 x 17.5kg, 8 x 22.5kg. Last few on final set form on the positive wasn't great but did slow controlled negatives still.
> 
> *Rope Triceps Push/Pull Downs* - 12 x 25kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg.
> 
> *Single DB Preachers* - 12 x 12.5kg, 10 x 15kg, (6+2 assisted) x 15kg.
> 
> *Superset BB Wrist Curls Palms Up then Palms Down* - 15 x 2 x 15kg, 15 x 2 x 15kg, 15 x 2 x 20kg.
> 
> Was absolutely spent at the end of this, fairly certain this is the best arm workout I ever done. As above still feeling really sick now, cannot eat and was a challenge to get PWO shake down me.
> 
> Tomorrow is either rest day or legs, think rest day to give CNS a break.


ooh i feel your pain, some great stuff in there. hope you've come back down to earth


----------



## George-Bean

IT needs to be a rest day mate, you know this ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Made a massive faux pa, took ECA and my very intensive pre-workout at same time without thinking. Crazy stimulant overload, tons of energy but almost threw up several times in addition to severe shakes. Still feeling like pooh now, but surprisingly the workout was a great performance if nothing else. That aside defo not taking these two together again.
> 
> Anyway, been doing like I doing on rest of workouts recently and very slow and controlled. Here is the details:
> 
> *Close Grip Bench Press* - 15 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, (5+3) x 110kg. Got to 5 reps, reracked and then finished of the last 3 to make the 8 total.
> 
> *Straight BB Curls* - 15 x 25kg, 12 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg, 6 x 45kg. Last set was meant to be 8, decided not to "cheat" the last few and didn't have a partner to force reps.
> 
> *Skull Crushers* - 12 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg, 12 x 45kg. Last set I wanted to go higher but this is all the fixed BB's went up to and they have removed the 5' Oly bar from the gym, so just went to failure (12 reps) rather than the planned 8 reps.
> 
> *Seated DB Curls - Palms Facing Forward @ all times* - 12 x 12.5kg, 10 x 17.5kg, 8 x 22.5kg. Last few on final set form on the positive wasn't great but did slow controlled negatives still.
> 
> *Rope Triceps Push/Pull Downs* - 12 x 25kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg.
> 
> *Single DB Preachers* - 12 x 12.5kg, 10 x 15kg, (6+2 assisted) x 15kg.
> 
> *Superset BB Wrist Curls Palms Up then Palms Down* - 15 x 2 x 15kg, 15 x 2 x 15kg, 15 x 2 x 20kg.
> 
> Was absolutely spent at the end of this, fairly certain this is the best arm workout I ever done. As above still feeling really sick now, cannot eat and was a challenge to get PWO shake down me.
> 
> Tomorrow is either rest day or legs, think rest day to give CNS a break.


very nice **** sesh there.

what ya got on this w.e buddy?...u started ur new joab yit?


----------



## flinty90

morning Sweaty hope your ok bro !!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> very nice **** sesh there.
> 
> what ya got on this w.e buddy?...u started ur new joab yit?


Arms - ****


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> IT needs to be a rest day mate, you know this ;-D


Yes you are right, I do know it and am going to be good and listen to myself and have a rest day. 



JANIKvonD said:


> very nice **** sesh there.
> 
> what ya got on this w.e buddy?...u started ur new joab yit?


Your just jealous because I didn't invite you to the **** arms session! Well as above today is now a rest day, we are meeting up with some friends this evening to try out a new indian restaurant so should be nice. Thus today is also my cheat day kinda, though to be honest haven't got any real cravings as such.

Start new job on 7th Jan mate, so got Christmas and New Year off which is nice.



flinty90 said:


> morning Sweaty hope your ok bro !!


Morning flinty and nice new avi, made me lol. I'm defo a lot better than I was last night, those double stimulants was stupid. Took 6 hours from start to finish till shakes went away and then slept like crap as well. Not bothered though as rest day so can potter around. Hope your well too mate.


----------



## flinty90

fcuk that mate even the thought of stimulants now makes me anxious .. that jittery feeling heart racing and palpitations fcukin worries me to death.

glad your feeling better though !!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan mate, plenty of water feeling will pass done it myself. Hope you find something.good on tv as you may be up.a while!


Cheers for the heads up, as above took till about 12pm for it to subside but that was just the shakes etc, still wasn't tired, just restless. Anyway, watched Hot Tub Time Machine on TV, was so so. After that I just flicked through Television X and the like...


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> fcuk that mate even the thought of stimulants now makes me anxious .. that jittery feeling heart racing and palpitations fcukin worries me to death.
> 
> glad your feeling better though !!


I know what your saying mate, but they do have some benefits, just that last night I used ECA and Charge and it was only for a arms workout and it was a PM session, so many things wrong with that. Will go back to only using stimulants when trying for 1RM's again or other needy situations.

Cheers!


----------



## JANIKvonD

good u got the holidays off.

i feel ya on the stim overdose lol, fuking horrible


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> good u got the holidays off.
> 
> i feel ya on the stim overdose lol, fuking horrible


Ya, is nice, going to be a bummer having to work again after 6 weeks off to date, training/diet/rest have all become a relative doddle... need to maintain it when back @ work though...


----------



## Sweat

Oh and by the way, all those stim's had a serious diruetic effect, dropped like 2.5kg of water overnight, up for a pi$$ every 5 minutes it seemed. Drinking a ton of water today to replen, also some salts.


----------



## Sweat

Forgot to mention, in last nights arm workout I also had a bout dry heaving and it caused me to pull the muscle inbetween groin and a$$, was a right shock, had me going from almost coughing up my lungs one second to sticking my hands down my shorts trying to massage said area the next... blatantly looked like I was trying to have a cheeky handshank at the gym, prob get me banned!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Yes you are right, I do know it and am going to be good and listen to myself and have a rest day.
> 
> Your just jealous because I didn't invite you to the **** arms session! Well as above today is now a rest day, we are meeting up with some friends this evening to try out a new indian restaurant so should be nice. Thus today is also my cheat day kinda, though to be honest haven't got any real cravings as such.
> 
> Start new job on 7th Jan mate, so got Christmas and New Year off which is nice.
> 
> Morning flinty and nice new avi, made me lol. I'm defo a lot better than I was last night, those double stimulants was stupid. Took 6 hours from start to finish till shakes went away and then slept like crap as well. Not bothered though as rest day so can potter around. Hope your well too mate.


I was contemplating some party stims at xmas


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I was contemplating some party stims at xmas


Haha, is always a temptation... good fat burning too...


----------



## biglbs

Lack of appetite usefull..


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Lack of appetite usefull..


If it was not a total lack of appetite and just a lack of bad foods that would be even better. Having a absolute belter and your body only craving a protein shake... win win


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> If it was not a total lack of appetite and just a lack of bad foods that would be even better. Having a absolute belter and your body only craving a protein shake... win win


Would not have time to eat on fast,too busy shggin/****in!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Would not have time to eat on fast,too busy shggin/****in!


Haha!

I am a total horn dog at the moment, like being 18 all over again... fooking loving it but our lass is sore as fook!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha!
> 
> I am a total horn dog at the moment, like being 18 all over again... fooking loving it but our lass is sore as fook!


Lucky bestred,mine don't wanna know,too tired blaaaa blaaa


----------



## Sweat

Morning jockey's!

Had a good 8 hours kip last night, some weird dreams and up 2-3 times for a pi$$ but that seems the norm, will try limiting water past 7pm or something but doubt I can.

Stepped on the scales and was 109.9kg this morning, been on the ECA for a few days and it is surpressing my appetite which is good, so am only ever eating when I should be and it is incredidebly clean. Prob eating around about my BMR, which adding in gym is putting me in a deficit. Will calculate properly later if get time, need to get back into habit of logging each meal fully.

Feeling a bit bunged up so tried a new smoothie for breakfast to clear me out a bit, basically was Oats, 2 Scoops Vanilla Protein, L-Glutamine, Creatine, Semi Skimmed Milk, Cranberries, 1/2 Pineapple and some fibre supplement. Hoping the latter two do there job! To be fair, I didn't really like the taste of it, Pineapple just seems too sugary.

Chilling out for an hour or so now and then off for leg workout, tempted to do Squats in the garage before I go as no Squat rack (only smith machine) in commercial gym.

Other than gym, I just got to finish christmas shopping and also put the tree up as been meaning to do it all week.

Over and out.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning jockey's!
> 
> Had a good 8 hours kip last night, some weird dreams and up 2-3 times for a pi$$ but that seems the norm, will try limiting water past 7pm or something but doubt I can.
> 
> Stepped on the scales and was 109.9kg this morning, been on the ECA for a few days and it is surpressing my appetite which is good, so am only ever eating when I should be and it is incredidebly clean. Prob eating around about my BMR, which adding in gym is putting me in a deficit. Will calculate properly later if get time, need to get back into habit of logging each meal fully.
> 
> Feeling a bit bunged up so tried a new smoothie for breakfast to clear me out a bit, basically was Oats, 2 Scoops Vanilla Protein, L-Glutamine, Creatine, Semi Skimmed Milk, Cranberries, 1/2 Pineapple and some fibre supplement. Hoping the latter two do there job! To be fair, I didn't really like the taste of it, Pineapple just seems too sugary.
> 
> Chilling out for an hour or so now and then off for leg workout, tempted to do Squats in the garage before I go as no Squat rack (only smith machine) in commercial gym.
> 
> Other than gym, I just got to finish christmas shopping and also put the tree up as been meaning to do it all week.
> 
> Over and out.


No tree up!!! Scrooge


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Sweat looks like your lifts are going up nicely mate.


----------



## Sweat

Right, just been and done squats in the garage, plan was to try and beat my 150kg Squat PB I set 3-4 weeks ago.

I decided to not use any stimulants pre attempting and also only thing I have eaten today was a morning shake/smoothie.

Target was 160kg (+10kg on PB), here is the detail of warm ups and the attempt itself:

-Body weight Squats, 2 x 15, this was purely to warm me up, garage was freezing despite having 2 hoodies and compression tights on under shorts.

-8 x 60kg (37.5% of attempted 1RM)

-5 x 100kg (60%)

-3 x 112.5kg (70%)

-1 x 128kg (80%)

-1 x 145kg (90%)

*-1 x 160kg!!!!!! BOOM MOTHERFOOKERS*... new PB, happy as pie, technique is improving as well. Should of filmed it thinking about it, but had missus watching me anyway.

I then gave it 8 minute rest and attempted 165kg, failed it after getting part way up and trapped skin on right hand in powercage. Not too worried about failing it as already had beaten my PB by 10kg and also as said no stimulants or carbs to help me out.

Will be finishing off rest of leg workout in gym later, off to do chores now and reward myself with a protein flapjack.


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Sweat looks like your lifts are going up nicely mate.


Hi mate, thanks they are slowly improving, but am focusing more on BB side of things now, that said still set a new PB today as above post.

How are you doing matey? When is your next comp and what you planning on attempting?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Sweat,

Not too bad thanks mate, Yes got alot lined up as mentioned on my blog, Got a BenchPRess comp in March, then 3 lift in April probably use this as a warm up. For the British later on in the year.

My training is not too bad got a routine sorted and stuff, I do alot off speed work and that. Slowly peaking up though.


----------



## Fatstuff

congrats on the PB


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Sweat,
> 
> Not too bad thanks mate, Yes got alot lined up as mentioned on my blog, Got a BenchPRess comp in March, then 3 lift in April probably use this as a warm up. For the British later on in the year.
> 
> My training is not too bad got a routine sorted and stuff, I do alot off speed work and that. Slowly peaking up though.


That is great mate, I love the PL side of things too and doing all the reading around it. Plan on entering a comp myself soon just to get some "official" numbers on paper, I know with my pathetic lifts I won't be anywhere near competitive with others but draws a line in the sand for me to compete with myself.

The comps you enter are all PED tested yeah? I been doing speed work as well, variety is fun.


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> congrats on the PB


Thanks bruiser!


----------



## Sweat

Finished off the rest of my leg workout at the commerical gym, might have a bit too much volume in here but really enjoyed it. Considered maybe splitting it over 2 sessions in my rotation.

Anyway here it is:

*GHR's* - 4 sets of 10 reps nice and slow/controlled.

*Single Leg Hamstring Curls* - 12 x 25kg, 10 x 32.5kg, 8 x 37.5kg. Left leg struggled on last set.

*Both Leg Hamstring Curls* - 12 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg, 8 x 60kg.

*Leg Press* - 12 x 140kg, 10 x 170kg, 8 x 190kg. This was stack on the machine, just did them nice and controlled.

*Front Loaded Leg Press (Hams)* - 12 x 140kg, 10 x 170kg, 8 x 190kg. This was harder than the standard pressing.

*Single Leg Ext* - 12 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg. Great pump from these.

*Both Leg Ext* - 12 x 60kg, 9 x 65kg, 8 x 65kg. Didn't make the 10 count on the 2nd set so kept weight the same, legs were shafted at this point.

*18" Box Jumps* - 4 sets of 15 reps, has my heart racing and is harder than you think after all the volume/weight before it.

*Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine* - 40 x 100kg, 60 x 100kg (this last set was 3 x 20 in a superset with ankles out, neutral and then facing in, got massive cramp on last 20 and stopped to stretch it briefly before finishing set.)

Workout done! Was tiring but really enjoyed it. Just had some brown rice and chicken as a treat for all my hard work... whoop whoop!


----------



## Sweat

WTF, just calculated my split for today and I thought I was eating at maintenance calories, but am actually way under it. Explains why I dropping weight so much.

Calories by close of play at present will be 2236. This is not even taking into account I did a PB squat session in the garage this morning and then a 2nd session as above this evening.

Macro split is 267g Protein, 241g Carbs and 46g Fat, although this macro split should equal 2455 so might be a bit off above. Will recheck it but I am very much on the low side.

Today was a bit lower than normal and on ECA at the moment x 2 per day so is supressing appetite but this is very low.


----------



## Sweat

Upping my protein today and trying to bring calories in at about 3300 or so.

Off to gym now for chest before it gets busy this evening. Will log it and my calories/macro split later. Thanks @Bad Alan for the help/advice you've given me.


----------



## Bad Alan

Found you now


----------



## Sweat

Right, had a quality chest session, weights were a bit all over the place and lighter than I should of gone in some, but was hard to gauge with the pre-fatigue from the flyes/crossovers first.

Here it is:

-Dynamic Stretching and Warming up Rotator cuff first.

-*Incline Flyes*, 15 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 35kg. The last weight was a struggle, only just got them out. But fairly happy with repping 35kg flyes with good form.

-*Cable Crossovers*, 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 8 x 12.5kg. Was meant to be 30 sec's rest in between these and final set was 2 short on reps, found these hard even though did 45 secs rest in between each set.

-*Low Incline DB Press*, 8 x 30kg, 8 x 37.5kg. First weight was a bit too low, will do both at 37.5kg as this I only just managed to get the 8 on 2nd set. Was rest pausing on each rep.

-*BB Flat Press*, 6 x 90kg, 4 + 2 assist x 110kg. These were all full rest pause and slow controlled, 90kg was too easy, total doddle, 110kg maybe a bit too much as needed the assistance for last 2.

-*Neutral Grip DB Press*, 12 x 30kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 + 3 x 30kg. Was totally spent here, got to 10 on last set and was dying, gave myself 20 seconds and did 3 more to finish the workout.

Absolutely loved this workout, different to normal and gave my chest massive pump.


----------



## Sweat

Struggling to get my calories up, think need to start eating eggs again in the morning.

Today I will at the moment finish @ 299g Protein, 216g Carbs, 63g Fats which is total calories of about 2600 calories. Already getting too much of this protein from shakes, approx 180g of it.

Eggs whites and more chicken breast tomorrow I think to get me closer to 400g protein and 3-3.2k calories.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Struggling to get my calories up, think need to start eating eggs again in the morning.
> 
> Today I will at the moment finish @ 299g Protein, 216g Carbs, 63g Fats which is total calories of about 2600 calories. Already getting too much of this protein from shakes, approx 180g of it.
> 
> Eggs whites and more chicken breast tomorrow I think to get me closer to 400g protein and 3-3.2k calories.


What have your meals been today?

Oh and flys with 35kg is fvcking good going!!

Bet your form was [email protected] :whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Try to devour more cals and protein on arrising and early in day,not only beneficial,but takes the pressure off the rest of day,with big feed near training and after whey?


----------



## strongmanmatt

I am impressed the amount of protein your consuming it is quiet incredible. I eat no where near the same. I eat around probably 120grams maximum on an average day. :confused1:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> What have your meals been today?
> 
> Oh and flys with 35kg is fvcking good going!!
> 
> Bet your form was [email protected] :whistling: :lol:


Form was good, i'd not say it was 100% after first 4 or 5 but was still really good. I would not do a weight unless form is good, 1) I feel embarrased if I use crud form, 2) Don't want to increase my risk on injury.

Meals are roughly:

1)Protein Shake with oats

2)Protein Shake

2.5) Intra workout BCAA

3)Protein Shake and Glycomaize

4)Beef and Rice Cakes

5) Chicken and Wholegrain Rice with almonds

6)Protein Flapjack

7)Caesin Shake

Would normally have PB in one of my meals but ran out, will get some 2moro.


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> I am impressed the amount of protein your consuming it is quiet incredible. I eat no where near the same. I eat around probably 120grams maximum on an average day. :confused1:


Think my protein intake is not high enough, always hovering around 280-300, trying to go for 400-450 over next few months anyway. But also recomping, so limiting calories or keep around maint.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Form was good, i'd not say it was 100% after first 4 or 5 but was still really good. I would not do a weight unless form is good, 1) I feel embarrased if I use crud form, 2) Don't want to increase my risk on injury.
> 
> Meals are roughly:
> 
> 1)Protein Shake with oats
> 
> 2)Protein Shake
> 
> 2.5) Intra workout BCAA
> 
> 3)Protein Shake and Glycomaize
> 
> 4)Beef and Rice Cakes
> 
> 5) Chicken and Wholegrain Rice with almonds
> 
> 6)Protein Flapjack
> 
> 7)Caesin Shake
> 
> Would normally have PB in one of my meals but ran out, will get some 2moro.


Is there a reason you have so many shakes in favour of solid meals? Time? Convenience etc?

You also seem to be having most of your carbs post workout. That's ok if you don't have any choice but if you do then I'd change that to more before and some after


----------



## Ginger Ben

strongmanmatt said:


> I am impressed the amount of protein your consuming it is quiet incredible. I eat no where near the same. I eat around probably 120grams maximum on an average day. :confused1:


Pretty average for most of the guys on here I'd say. Sorry Matt I don't know anything about you or your training etc but how do you fare on 120g? I'm always interested to hear peoples views on what I'd consider a low protein diet and how they get on.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Is there a reason you have so many shakes in favour of solid meals? Time? Convenience etc?
> 
> You also seem to be having most of your carbs post workout. That's ok if you don't have any choice but if you do then I'd change that to more before and some after


Bit reactive relating to the shakes I guess, just trying to get the macro's hit and it is easy I guess. Also cheap, but boring of course.

Today was a bit messy as was not as well planned, but I will take your carb thing on board. Need to really put all my effort into the food side, make it second nature again as at the moment it is a bit all over. Want it fully established before starting work.

Appreciate your input by the way.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Bit reactive relating to the shakes I guess, just trying to get the macro's hit and it is easy I guess. Also cheap, but boring of course.
> 
> Today was a bit messy as was not as well planned, but I will take your carb thing on board. Need to really put all my effort into the food side, make it second nature again as at the moment it is a bit all over. Want it fully established before starting work.
> 
> Appreciate your input by the way.


It's the hardest part mate by miles! Christ I work at home and still don't get it right every day! Lol


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Struggling to get my calories up, think need to start eating eggs again in the morning.
> 
> Today I will at the moment finish @ 299g Protein, 216g Carbs, 63g Fats which is total calories of about 2600 calories. Already getting too much of this protein from shakes, approx 180g of it.
> 
> Eggs whites and more chicken breast tomorrow I think to get me closer to 400g protein and 3-3.2k calories.


One word here ....................quark!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> One word here ....................quark!!


Haha, I will up my quark intake just for you! Also hopefully it make me pull the ultimate teapot pose soon...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, I will up my quark intake just for you! Also hopefully it make me pull the ultimate teapot pose soon...


Good good!

If you mix a couple of dollops with a few egg whites and one full egg, then pour over chopped cherry toms, peppers, onions etc, cook for about 20 mins, makes a cracking quiche like quark quiche!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Good good!
> 
> If you mix a couple of dollops with a few egg whites and one full egg, then pour over chopped cherry toms, peppers, onions etc, cook for about 20 mins, makes a cracking quiche like quark quiche!


Oooh, will give it a shot, but without the onions, not an onion fan!

Think will have some quark with my caesin tonight prebed time. Microwave it for a hot treat... oh the joys!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Oooh, will give it a shot, but without the onions, not an onion fan!
> 
> Think will have some quark with my caesin tonight prebed time. Microwave it for a hot treat... oh the joys!


You can put whatever you want in it, but its a really fab high protein snack or meal if you have it with veg.

Also, for a sweet snack, eeg whites, full egg, scoop of protein, and some quark, mix it altogether and micro it for about a min, warm quark mousse.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whole tub, table spoon natty pb and a scoop of choc nut whey makes an amazing sweet treat. Will bw having it very soon in fact


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> You can put whatever you want in it, but its a really fab high protein snack or meal if you have it with veg.
> 
> Also, for a sweet snack, eeg whites, full egg, scoop of protein, and some quark, mix it altogether and micro it for about a min, warm quark mousse.





Ginger Ben said:


> Whole tub, table spoon natty pb and a scoop of choc nut whey makes an amazing sweet treat. Will bw having it very soon in fact


It is great, not often you get something that tastes great and is good for you. Apart from steak!!! We all love steak!


----------



## Keeks

Im having steak for Xmas dinner :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Im having steak for Xmas dinner :drool: :drool: :drool:


I like your style, no boring turkey for you! How do you like your steak?

I'm medium rare, but depends where I get it, as some places always over cook it, so even if you say fully rare it comes out cremated!! lol


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I like your style, no boring turkey for you! How do you like your steak?
> 
> I'm medium rare, but depends where I get it, as some places always over cook it, so even if you say fully rare it comes out cremated!! lol


Will be having turkey for evening snack/sandwiches 

Medium/well done, dont like blood on my plate, not nice at all. :no:


----------



## liam0810

I'm having a curry for Xmas dinner. It's tradition!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I'm having a curry for Xmas dinner. It's tradition!


Now you're talking, but my dad doesnt like curry so steaks the next best thing I reckon!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Now you're talking, but my dad doesnt like curry so steaks the next best thing I reckon!


Last year I had my mam, step dad, dad and my exes family around and was all for having a ruby until my dad spat his dummy out saying even though he doesn't like Xmas dinner he wants it! So I gave in and did a traditional dinner (when I say me, I mean my ex and mum as I got too drunk!). This year I'm going my mums so back to having a curry!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Last year I had my mam, step dad, dad and my exes family around and was all for having a ruby until my dad spat his dummy out saying even though he doesn't like Xmas dinner he wants it! So I gave in and did a traditional dinner (when I say me, I mean my ex and mum as I got too drunk!). This year I'm going my mums so back to having a curry!


Lol, I like the way you said that you gave in, but it wasnt you that actually cooked it!! :laugh: Curry sounds much better though. We've had steak for the past few years, much better than traditional xmas dinner, but would much prefer a curry! Xmas eve curry it is I think!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Lol, I like the way you said that you gave in, but it wasnt you that actually cooked it!! :laugh: Curry sounds much better though. We've had steak for the past few years, much better than traditional xmas dinner, but would much prefer a curry! Xmas eve curry it is I think!


I had every intention to cook it but topped up a little too much after Xmas Eve! Have a quark curry!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I had every intention to cook it but topped up a little too much after Xmas Eve! Have a quark curry!


Oh dear! :laugh: Yep, I do put quark in my curry sauces, makes them creamier, ups the protein and tastes ace!


----------



## Sweat

Got this coming in a few days, cannot wait, reckon will allow me to have confidence to up my DL and squat.

http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--royal-39-p.asp

A nice looking belt as far as they go in my opinion also.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice. Been starting to think about getting a proper belt too. Got a gash velcro golds gym one from argos at the moment!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice. Been starting to think about getting a proper belt too. Got a gash velcro golds gym one from argos at the moment!


My current belt is a crud one, will take photo later, but I had it 4-5 years of "occasional" use and it is falling to pieces. My mate always says his belt that he uses on his jeans is better and offers me that.

I think the one I getting is very high quality and a complete bargain, sub £50 for something you will get years of use out of.


----------



## Sweat

Why oh why did I move from iPhone to this complete and utter load of turd S3, it sucks balls so much! Almost thrown the thing at the wall several times. RAHHHHH!!!!!

In addition to this, using the Myfitnesspal app as my calorie tracker now, taken a little while to put todays food in so far but hopefully should be faster with routine foods in future.

Will log full split later, in addition to my Back workout I will be doing this afternoon.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Why oh why did I move from iPhone to this complete and utter load of turd S3, it sucks balls so much! Almost thrown the thing at the wall several times. RAHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> In addition to this, using the Myfitnesspal app as my calorie tracker now, taken a little while to put todays food in so far but hopefully should be faster with routine foods in future.
> 
> Will log full split later, in addition to my Back workout I will be doing this afternoon.


You'll get used to it lol

Saying that, I'm swapping back to an iPhone in Feb lol - stealing the missus's when she upgrades 

Myfitnesspal helps quite a bit doesn't it.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You'll get used to it lol
> 
> Saying that, I'm swapping back to an iPhone in Feb lol - stealing the missus's when she upgrades
> 
> Myfitnesspal helps quite a bit doesn't it.


Yeah, I had to manual over ride the target calories and macro split in the settings part as it was giving me very low figures and wrong mix. But now looks set, nice and clear. Good recommendation from you Rob!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Yeah, I had to manual over ride the target calories and macro split in the settings part as it was giving me very low figures and wrong mix. But now looks set, nice and clear. Good recommendation from you Rob!


Tbh mate @gingerben has been all over it for a while, but it is a very useful app.

Especially when making a bulk shake, it's a mystery until I punch it all into it pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate @gingerben has been all over it for a while, but it is a very useful app.
> 
> Especially when making a bulk shake, it's a mystery until I punch it all into it pmsl


Lol @ mystery, like russian roulette but with calories/macro's... lol lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol @ mystery, like russian roulette but with calories/macro's... lol lol


Yes, yes it is lol.

Tbh they always come out around 1k lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Yeah, I had to manual over ride the target calories and macro split in the settings part as it was giving me very low figures and wrong mix. But now looks set, nice and clear. Good recommendation from you Rob!


Have you managed to make it give you the macro split you want? I just ignore it, the split it suggests is ridiculous.


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> Have you managed to make it give you the macro split you want? I just ignore it, the split it suggests is ridiculous.


Yes I have mate, I did it by logging into the website, then I think it was settings, manual override, then you can change both the total calorie number and the % splits to give you what you want.


----------



## Sweat

Today's back workout as below, new routine:

*Deadlift* - 20 x 45kg, 12 x 90kg, 5 x 130kg, 5 x 150kg, 4 x 160kg. Fairly happy with 3 working sets, was nice and controlled.

*T-Bar Rows* - 10 x 45kg, 8 x 80kg, 3 x 105kg. Was meant to be failing in the 6-8 range, but not done these in months, so misjudged first and last set, think will try 70>80>90 next week or there abouts.

*Chin Ups* - BW today is 109kg on the dot. x 8 reps, x 6 reps, x 6 reps, x 5 reps. Fairly low reps, these were all to failure, not my strong point but did each one with full ROM and good form.

*DB Shrugs* - 6 x 40kg, 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg. These all done with positive contraction being held for at least 2 seconds on each. Almost threw up after last set, which I didn't expect, lol.

*Wide Grip Pulldown* - 25 x 35kg, 19+6 x 40kg, 19+6 x 40kg. These big rep range sets really started hurting my forearms, not sure why. Felt it in lats of course but forearms were wrecking so had to 19, then 20 sec rest, then final 6.

Job done, good workout, different from normal and enjoyed it.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice Belt Sweat

If I get that will I deadlift 681lbs?


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice Belt Sweat
> 
> If I get that will I deadlift 681lbs?


What's with the random number mate? 300+ kg Deadlift would be impressive to say the least and if I remember right about x 3.5-4 your bodyweight so doubt that is actually your target at present?

What did you pull in the comp and @ what BW?


----------



## strongmanmatt

That is my target long term mate, I pulled 192.5kg at about 90.9 bw.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sweat do you find Board Press is alot easier than normal or not.!? If so what sort of disparity do you have on it?


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Sweat do you find Board Press is alot easier than normal or not.!? If so what sort of disparity do you have on it?


I not done it loads to be fair, my bench is not that good really, but yeah it is easier than normal. I find the explosive stuff helped me, like being maybe 4 foot from a bench, falling towards it and as soon as your hands touch it you spring yourself back off it. That and light weight stuff. That being said I am no expert on it. You are a lot more skilled/knowledgable than me on powerlifting mate.


----------



## Sweat

Got a little impatient and decided to take a progress shot of my recomp, apologies for the rank stretch marks, always had them, just flash on new phone really highlights them. War wounds for the win.

Anyway. it has only been 23 days in between these shots and was going to wait longer, not sure if it noticable on the photo's to be fair but I can see some changes in the flesh for sure in addition to weight coming down.


----------



## biglbs

Much better mate,great delts there,like a staffy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking great mate, some cracking steroid shoulders there!


----------



## TELBOR

23 days!!

Good work! :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Taaaaank, will keep getting even better deeper into diet you get. Keep that protein up


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 23 days!!
> 
> Good work! :beer:


Only just saw the days between, that's awesome progress!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Got a little impatient and decided to take a progress shot of my recomp, apologies for the rank stretch marks, always had them, just flash on new phone really highlights them. War wounds for the win.
> 
> Anyway. it has only been 23 days in between these shots and was going to wait longer, not sure if it noticable on the photo's to be fair but I can see some changes in the flesh for sure in addition to weight coming down.
> 
> View attachment 104570
> View attachment 104571


well done dale :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 23 days!!
> 
> Good work! :beer:





Bad Alan said:


> Taaaaank, will keep getting even better deeper into diet you get. Keep that protein up





Ginger Ben said:


> Only just saw the days between, that's awesome progress!!





ewen said:


> well done dale :thumbup1:


Thanks for all the encouragement guys!!!

Fully focusing on my diet at the moment, @Bad Alan is guiding me around it, cheers buddy. So I just need to keep it up.

Todays macro's will be 184g Carbs, 76g Fats and 376g Protein. Totalling about 2950 calories. Which is my highest in a fair few days, but should still be weight loss considering training I doing and LBM I got.

Protein still not over 400g though, hard work. Will try squeeze in more 2moro...


----------



## Keeks

Ace progress for 23 days....and even acer delts! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ace progress for 23 days....and even acer delts! :thumb:


Cheers little keeks! It all starting to come together a bit and the recomp is working, not got much new muscle in that time, but fat is slowly reducing. Body is liking having some chemicals in it and responding relatively well. 6 months time you might even see an avi where I have abs... well I can dream...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Cheers little keeks! It all starting to come together a bit and the recomp is working, not got much new muscle in that time, but fat is slowly reducing. Body is liking having some chemicals in it and responding relatively well. 6 months time you might even see an avi where I have abs... well I can dream...


Well you've made great progress in 23 days, so 6 months and we want abs!!! Well done, you're body obviously liking what you're doing! Now to make it not like what you're doing and really put it through its paces!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement guys!!!
> 
> Fully focusing on my diet at the moment, @Bad Alan is guiding me around it, cheers buddy. So I just need to keep it up.


Does that mean your in #teamalpha

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Does that mean your in #teamalpha
> 
> :lol:


Nah he's too big pmsl

Joke! Before alpha police burst in lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah he's too big pmsl
> 
> Joke! Before alpha police burst in lol


Busted!

Here they come........


----------



## Home Physique

^^^ Haaha


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Does that mean your in #teamalpha
> 
> :lol:


Ha @Sweat knows his stuff tbh just good to get different opinions


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah he's too big pmsl
> 
> Joke! Before alpha police burst in lol


Lol he ****ing is! Dont think he realises it


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Got a little impatient and decided to take a progress shot of my recomp, apologies for the rank stretch marks, always had them, just flash on new phone really highlights them. War wounds for the win.
> 
> Anyway. it has only been 23 days in between these shots and was going to wait longer, not sure if it noticable on the photo's to be fair but I can see some changes in the flesh for sure in addition to weight coming down.
> 
> View attachment 104570
> View attachment 104571


Awesome progress mate but **** that alpha **** off!


----------



## marty341

Hey Sweat, that is some outstanding progress right there!

And those delts are ridiculous!

Marty


----------



## Sweat

LMAO @ that photo and the other random comments. Roblet is defo getting reps for finding that photo!!!

Weigh in this morning was 108.5kg, so another 0.5kg drop and that was with my highest calories in a fair few days (10+ days) of 3k calories.

Devoured a morning shake/smoothie thing in addition to 4 egg whites, 2 yolks.

Chores this afternoon, then Core session this evening, along with some cardio maybe, only maybe on the cardio though...  Don't want to go too crazy now!


----------



## PHMG

nice work mate. coming along nicely. delts have exploded. great androgen receptors


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Hey Sweat, that is some outstanding progress right there!
> 
> And those delts are ridiculous!
> 
> Marty


Thanks mate.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> nice work mate. coming along nicely. delts have exploded. great androgen receptors


Cheers buddy, they do respond well I think. Need to keep the calories just under maint and with the ECA and workouts I will hopefully keep dropping fat and do a bit of this recomping thing...


----------



## JANIKvonD

big motha fuka  brilliant progress mate! how long u been training?


----------



## mikemull

Shoulders like boulders mate!!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> big motha fuka  brilliant progress mate! how long u been training?


Since April properly mate, before that I did about 3 months in total over previous 2 years. Then nothing really since I was 18-21 or so, 29 now.

Always had a bit of a frame on me, but used to drink and eat like a truck.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO @ that photo and the other random comments. Roblet is defo getting reps for finding that photo!!!
> 
> Weigh in this morning was 108.5kg, so another 0.5kg drop and that was with my highest calories in a fair few days (10+ days) of 3k calories.
> 
> Devoured a morning shake/smoothie thing in addition to 4 egg whites, 2 yolks.
> 
> Chores this afternoon, then Core session this evening, along with some cardio maybe, only maybe on the cardio though...  Don't want to go too crazy now!


Core and cardio..... what kind of homosexual's do this :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Core and cardio..... what kind of homosexual's do this :whistling:


& a seperate day for arms...pffff


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> & a seperate day for arms...pffff


Tell me about it! Bet he's doing the pots and hoovering now :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Core and cardio..... what kind of homosexual's do this :whistling:





JANIKvonD said:


> & a seperate day for arms...pffff





R0BLET said:


> Tell me about it! Bet he's doing the pots and hoovering now :lol:


[email protected], and the funny thing is I was just hovering!!! Finished off the nursery and hovered it. All it needs now is some new curtains and some stencils for the walls.

Fairly happy with it all, better be a bloody boy now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

sh!t mate i didnt know the mrs is brewing! how for on are yas?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> sh!t mate i didnt know the mrs is brewing! how for on are yas?


Due 20th feb mate, so 7 months at the moment. We are both hormonal as fook for different reasons, is fun but gotta be careful to keep temper under control or she will kick my a$$...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> [email protected], and the funny thing is I was just hovering!!! Finished off the nursery and hovered it. All it needs now is some new curtains and some stencils for the walls.
> 
> Fairly happy with it all, better be a bloody boy now!


Stencil this..... missus will love it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Due 20th feb mate, so 7 months at the moment. We are both hormonal as fook for different reasons, is fun but gotta be careful to keep temper under control or she will kick my a$$...


ahh good stuff, this this 1st i take it?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh good stuff, this this 1st i take it?


Yes mate, first I am aware of anyway  Was a naughty boy when a bit younger but weren't we all!


----------



## Sweat

@R0BLET

Not stenciling a man in posing shorts on my sons wall, don't want him to end up like you mate! 

Was thinking this instead... classy... missus will surely approve you reckon?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> Not stenciling a man in posing shorts on my sons wall, don't want him to end up like you mate!
> 
> Was thinking this instead... classy... missus will surely approve you reckon?
> 
> View attachment 104673


Run it past the in-laws first


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Run it past the in-laws first


Sounds like advice from a guy that has been burnt in the past, must get wives and in-laws approval on everything now!

Rob "Morning darling, I was thinking of going to gym today with @flinty"

Rob's Wife "No you sodding well are not, we are doing X, Y and Z, now go wash the pots and run me a bath you lazy good for nothing"

Think this is average discussion in your house yes?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Sounds like advice from a guy that has been burnt in the past, must get wives and in-laws approval on everything now!
> 
> Rob "Morning darling, I was thinking of going to gym today with @flinty"
> 
> Rob's Wife "No you sodding well are not, we are doing X, Y and Z, now go wash the pots and run me a bath you lazy good for nothing"
> 
> Think this is average discussion in your house yes?


You've met my Ex then pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Yes mate, first I am aware of anyway  Was a naughty boy when a bit younger but weren't we all!


fuk i thought u were a bum basher too, good on ya son


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk i thought u were a bum basher too, good on ya son


Lol, sorry to disappoint mate, but not the case!

Cannot wait for the wee one to come along, excited but also slightly anxious as well, lol, still childish as fook myself as is likely evident by my humour on here. Never mind raising a child! He's gonna be messed up!


----------



## Sweat

Just ripped this shiz off youtube, slamming it on my player to listen to tonight in my workout. Hard dance for the win, perfect for abs and cardio!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, sorry to disappoint mate, but not the case!
> 
> Cannot wait for the wee one to come along, excited but also slightly anxious as well, lol, still childish as fook myself as is likely evident by my humour on here. Never mind raising a child! He's gonna be messed up!


Mate I'm stupidly immature, even more so around my kids!

I know they'll thank me for it when they're all grown up, well, until they introduce me to their boyfriend's


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Lol, sorry to disappoint mate, but not the case!
> 
> Cannot wait for the wee one to come along, excited but also slightly anxious as well, lol, still childish as fook myself as is likely evident by my humour on here. Never mind raising a child! He's gonna be messed up!


awww mate ur glowing  :lol: happy for ya bud!....new job....new baby....u can see ur nob past ur belly now, its all falling into place :beer:

kids are the best thing to happen to me mate and they changed me for the better....you soon grow up when uv got a tiny sidekick to fend for.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> awww mate ur glowing  :lol: happy for ya bud!....new job....new baby....u can see ur nob past ur belly now, its all falling into place :beer:
> 
> kids are the best thing to happen to me mate and they changed me for the better....you soon grow up when uv got a tiny sidekick to fend for.


LMAO mate, thanks and love the way you call him a sidekick... that is ace, he can be my partner in crime. Might get him some dumbbells for his 1st week birthday...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> LMAO mate, thanks and love the way you call him a sidekick... that is ace, he can be my partner in crime. Might get him some dumbbells for his 1st week birthday...


 :lol: iv already started my wee mans porno collection for when he get's of age....which is usually about 12 in dundee lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: iv already started my wee mans porno collection for when he get's of age....which is usually about 12 in dundee lol


12 month's


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: iv already started my wee mans porno collection for when he get's of age....which is usually about 12 in dundee lol


Fairly late bloomers in Dundee then???

In Hull, you'd be expected to be having your 2nd kid by that ages and already claiming housing benefits...


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 12 month's


ahhh uv been to dundee mate :thumb: lol

he's gonna be a sexual pred when he's older like....already goes straight for the t!ts whenever a female picks him up llf


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Fairly late bloomers in Dundee then???
> 
> In Hull, you'd be expected to be having your 2nd kid by that ages and already claiming housing benefits...


Kids by 12 and your own house....... still no phone lines though pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Fairly late bloomers in Dundee then???
> 
> In Hull, you'd be expected to be having your 2nd kid by that ages and already claiming housing benefits...


12 sounds like im being sarcastic......but it is the reg age for first nookie id say pmsl (atleast in my day it was)


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh uv been to dundee mate :thumb: lol
> 
> he's gonna be a sexual pred when he's older like....already goes straight for the t!ts whenever a female picks him up llf


LAAADDDD!!!! Good work!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh uv been to dundee mate :thumb: lol
> 
> he's gonna be a sexual pred when he's older like....already goes straight for the t!ts whenever a female picks him up llf


A man after my own heart :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Kids by 12 and your own house....... still no phone lines though pmsl


Not your own house, will still be in your parents rented council sh1tter, but you'll be expected to be scamming the goverment out of benefits somehow... lol, also an ASBO is a must or you're classed as a ****...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Not your own house, will still be in your parents rented council sh1tter, but you'll be expected to be scamming the goverment out of benefits somehow... lol, also an ASBO is a must or you're classed as a ****...


Pmsl

But still no BT phone line in Hull


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> But still no BT phone line in Hull


Tell me about it, KC cvnts with there monopoly on the market. Only place in the UK that doesn't get a choice of phone/broadband supplier.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Tell me about it, KC cvnts with there monopoly on the market. Only place in the UK that doesn't get a choice of phone/broadband supplier.


Proper píss take isn't it!

Some cúnts pocket got lined with that contract!


----------



## Sweat

Just got back from doing a hour of core work, feeling well bloated today but still squeezed in my steak and rice prior to typing this.

Feeling too full and fat today so won't be adding the peanut butter into my bed time shake, total calories will come out @ 2800 and 385g protein. Which although a little on the low side I just don't feel like eating more today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just got back from doing a hour of core work, feeling well bloated today but still squeezed in my steak and rice prior to typing this.
> 
> Feeling too full and fat today so won't be adding the peanut butter into my bed time shake, total calories will come out @ 2800 and 385g protein. Which although a little on the low side I just don't feel like eating more today.


Nowt wrong with near 400g protein mate especially on a recomp


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nowt wrong with near 400g protein mate especially on a recomp


Lot is coming from shakes though, although not too worried, still had chicken breast, steak and some egg whites in the mix.

Off to bed now, shattered, goodnight Benji and others.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Long these 12 hour days of not working aren't they.... Pmsl

Nighty night bud


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lot is coming from shakes though, although not too worried, still had chicken breast, steak and some egg whites in the mix.
> 
> Off to bed now, shattered, goodnight Benji and others.


Sweet dreams


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Nowt wrong with near 400g protein mate especially on a recomp


Specially for someone his size !


----------



## Sweat

Morning Lads, Ladies and Roblet,

Weight was up a kg this morning, but honestly just think I need more fibre as said yesterday was bloated so had some fibre supplement and will see how it goes over next few days. Might drop calories a bit or add in a bit of cardio if weight loss reduces.

Bought some more protein and glycomaize this morning before going to gym, also while in the shop I spotted a well nice Gasp gym holdall, it is massive and looks cool. Reduced to just £20 so grabbed that bargain.

Then went to the gym to do Shoulders and Calves as below:

Warm ups and rotator cuff stuff first, good 5-10 mins of this.

*Seated OHP (Smith Machine, inc bar @ 10kg)* - 5 x 70kg, 5 x 75kg, 5 x 80kg, 5 x 85kg and 5 x 90kg. This last set was very hard, I not sure if I was meant to be pyramiding these but it ended up like that as I was gauging the weight, next week will do all 5 @ 85kg and see if I can do that.

*Rear Lateral Raises (with DB's, don't have a machine @ the gym)* - 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 15kg, 12 x 17.5kg. Form went slightly on last few reps of last set.

*Seated Strict Side Raises* - 15 x 12.5kg, 6+2 partials x 17.5kg.

*Standing Lateral Raises* - 12 x 15kg into >> 10 x 10kg into >> 8 x 7.5kg, this was a triple drop set and I repeated this 3 times with 1 min rest in between. Was breathing very heavy and veins popping out of front delts, all good.

*Calves in Leg Press* - 25 x 150kg, 25 x 170kg and (18+7) x 170kg. Last set got that cramp thing, so had to jump off machine fast and stretch before doing final 7.

Good workout, took a calve shot post workout, but not the best angle, hard one to take, lol. Also ignore the non sports socks faux pa...

Here it is anyway, so I can gauge future progress.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one mate, looks solid, do you do anything specific for traps or just leads deads and other stuff hit them?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, looks solid, do you do anything specific for traps or just leads deads and other stuff hit them?


DB Shrugs @ 50kg was in my Back session on this new programme.

I normally throw them into the shoulder session but sticking to the programme to the letter so they are in back day instead. That being said on the triple drop set I could feel the trap coming into play a little bit as I fatigued, even though wasn't rocking or anything. Also Rear DB raises will hit them a bit I reckon.


----------



## Sweat

http://www.urbangymwear.co.uk/accessories/gasp-training-trunk-khaki-green.html

This is the holdall I got, happy with it, is massive so can fit absolutely everything in it, including clothes for weekend, gym gear, shakes etc.

Bargain @ £20.


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello biscuit lips  cankles are looking good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice sack


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice sack


Your missus always says that too me as well...


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> ello biscuit lips  cankles are looking good


Ey up Mr Janik, cheers buddy. Pasty white calves is the future, sunburnt look is so last season mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Ey up Mr Janik, cheers buddy. Pasty white calves is the future, sunburnt look is so last season mate...


iv got pasty white armpit area & erse crack


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got pasty white armpit area & erse crack


Impressive mate! I don't want any photo proof though!

Ladies of dundee beware 2moro night, white a$$ed man on the loose...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Impressive mate! I don't want any photo proof though!
> 
> Ladies of dundee beware 2moro night, white a$$ed man on the loose...


auch i woulda gave u some onthebog porn pics too...ur loss ya cvnt :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> auch i woulda gave u some onthebog porn pics too...ur loss ya cvnt :lol:


Oh ok then... my mobile number is 0 8008'5 8008'5... might work better on a calculator...


----------



## Sweat

You scrubba, going to have to start a new journal now... this one is FOOKED!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> You scrubba, going to have to start a new journal now... this one is FOOKED!!!!


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

iv took it down to save ya the bother bud lol


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> iv took it down to save ya the bother bud lol


LMAO, for those wondering what the random conversation between me and Janik is about, he posted a picture of himself naked on the toilet in my journal.

Deleted now!

By the way, you should change your UKM name to LittleJanik or something mate, more appropriate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> LMAO, for those wondering what the random conversation between me and Janik is about, he posted a picture of himself naked on the toilet in my journal.
> 
> Deleted now!
> 
> *By the way, you should change your UKM name to LittleJanik or something mate, more appropriate*...


pmsl! aye good ane the cvnt was hanging lying in the water


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol part of me is pleased I missed that, part is curious.......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol part of me is pleased I missed that, part is curious.......


just say the word when curiousity gets the better of ya buddy  every1 should see me on the sh!tter at least once in there life


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> just say the word when curiousity gets the better of ya buddy  every1 should see me on the sh!tter at least once in there life


Haha roger, will do


----------



## Sweat

Calories for today will finish at 2870 and 355g Protein, 242g Carbs and 54g Fat.

Protein a bit on the low side, might take an extra dose of L-Glutamine in with my Caesin to get me up a bit. Also I always slightly round the protein shake scoops so might be a smidge more calories and protein in that number.


----------



## Sweat

Right, smashed in legs this morning, in retrospect I should of waited till later for a bit more energy or something maybe.

@Bad Alan thanks for almost killing me giving me this workout to do...

Here goes:

*Ham Curls * - 15 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 10 x 60kg, 8 x 65kg

*Leg Extensions* - 20 x 35kg, 15 x 45kg, 12 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg

*Leg Press* - 10 x 190kg, this is stack of this crud machine but for today it was fine as almost right weight, might have to go to other gym for next week though.

*Ham Curls* - 6 x 60kg, 6 x 70kg + 2 assisted

*Smith Machine Squats* - 5 x 70kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 110kg, 3 x 130kg. Wasn't sure wheter to stop @ the 110kg or try for 5 on higher, so pushed boat out but only got 3 reps. Was hard doing squats when legs fried already.

*Tri Set*

-Partial Leg Extension - 25 x 35kg

-Top Half Leg Press - 30 x 80kg

-DB Lunges - 9 Reps each side x 12kg. Literally was falling all over on this and was meant to be 10 reps each leg, could not do it, fell to knee's after this and almost threw up. Gave myself 3 mins break and then did full lot again but used 8kg DB's on Lunges and got 10 reps each side... just... shafted!!!

Legs felt like jelly walking to changing room and sat in sauna for 25 mins just recovering.

Job done!


----------



## Home Physique

Looking big pal!


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Looking big pal!


Cheers buddy, feeling a bit small when look in the mirror, but am recomping/cutting so I need to ignore that. You out boozing tonight mate?


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Cheers buddy, feeling a bit small when look in the mirror, but am recomping/cutting so I need to ignore that. You out boozing tonight mate?


No bud. I have been working away and got a load of chit to get sorted. Next booze for me will probably be Christmas Day I'm not a big drinker anymore - was well wrecked last Saturday though!


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> No bud. I have been working away and got a load of chit to get sorted. Next booze for me will probably be Christmas Day I'm not a big drinker anymore - was well wrecked last Saturday though!


I'm out but just for a catch up with some mates, won't be drinking tonight. Where did you go last saturday, round hull?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Cheers buddy, feeling a bit small when look in the mirror, but am recomping/cutting so I need to ignore that. You out boozing tonight mate?


Everyone has those few weeks of feeling small and fat when starting but then the big changes kick in and you'll look 10x better !


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> I'm out but just for a catch up with some mates, won't be drinking tonight. Where did you go last saturday, round hull?


It was our lasses Christmas do at The Deep. Free booze all night went down well. Had around 5 large red wines and then some rum and a few Coronas... Did the job


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Everyone has those few weeks of feeling small and fat when starting but then the big changes kick in and you'll look 10x better !


Our lass says I looking trimmer already, but I cannot see it, will leave it a couple more weeks and redo my measurements. See if this gut come down a little...

If that doesn't work i'm going to smash in some Heroine, those guys always look well trim...


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> It was our lasses Christmas do at The Deep. Free booze all night went down well. Had around 5 large red wines and then some rum and a few Coronas... Did the job


Free bars = pure carnage!! You hit on any of her work friends? If not I desubbing from your journal....


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Our lass says I looking trimmer already, but I cannot see it, will leave it a couple more weeks and redo my measurements. See if this gut come down a little...
> 
> If that doesn't work i'm going to smash in some Heroine, those guys always look well trim...


Aids works well too according to liam haha !


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Free bars = pure carnage!! You hit on any of her work friends? If not I desubbing from your journal....


Was nice knowing ya.

Been there, done that. Found out I'm not cut out for cheating milarky


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Was nice knowing ya.
> 
> Been there, done that. Found out I'm not cut out for cheating milarky


You didn't have to cheat on her mate, just a story of you running round trying to slap her mate in the face with your snake...


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Aids works well too according to liam haha !


Sounds a bit extreme, might try DNP first...


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> You didn't have to cheat on her mate, just a story of you running round trying to slap her mate in the face with your snake...


LOL. Well I have zero libido anyway so I'm just not interested.

Is the only reason I would probably consider going on gear is to see if it raises my libido.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> LOL. Well I have zero libido anyway so I'm just not interested.
> 
> Is the only reason I would probably consider going on gear is to see if it raises my libido.


Mine was massively down and has been for a few months, weirdly since I gave up drinking. It is now back @ 18 year old levels mate, fooking loving it. Our lass is 7.5 months pregnant and even that not stopping me from nailing her 2-3 times a day! Horn dog, loving it.


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Mine was massively down and has been for a few months, weirdly since I gave up drinking. It is now back @ 18 year old levels mate, fooking loving it. Our lass is 7.5 months pregnant and even that not stopping me from nailing her 2-3 times a day! Horn dog, loving it.


Damn. I just can't be assed.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Damn. I just can't be assed.


Think of all that extra cardio activity mate...


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Think of all that extra cardio activity mate...


I hate cardio...


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> I hate cardio...


As do I but emptying your nads and burning some calories (in my case about 5 as last 20 secs tops) is great!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> As do I but emptying your nads and burning some calories (in my case about 5 as last 20 secs tops) is great!


Lol hah yeah I hear you but that's the issue, I'm not interested in emptying my nads


----------



## Ginger Ben

Home Physique said:


> LOL. Well I have zero libido anyway so I'm just not interested.
> 
> Is the only reason I would probably consider going on gear is to see if it raises my libido.


Have a look at proviron mate, not very harsh on the system on it's own but might make you feel loads better from what I've heard @biglbs or @flinty90 will explain more


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a look at proviron mate, not very harsh on the system on it's own but might make you feel loads better from what I've heard @biglbs or @flinty90 will explain more


I noticed your taking this on your soon to start cycle mate, what is the reason for adding it in? Libido boosting?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a look at proviron mate, not very harsh on the system on it's own but might make you feel loads better from what I've heard @biglbs or @flinty90 will explain more


quick quote for proviron

Proviron is an oral DHT steroid compound similar to Masteron. Although it is not an ideal compound for building muscle (actually it is not good at all for this purpose), Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG).


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> quick quote for proviron
> 
> Proviron is an oral DHT steroid compound similar to Masteron. Although it is not an ideal compound for building muscle (actually it is not good at all for this purpose), Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG).


Nice, so take this in addition or in place of Adex?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Nice, so take this in addition or in place of Adex?


always in addition mate , not strong enough on its own as a AI AFAIK

In clinical situations Proviron is generally used to treat various types of sexual dysfunction, which often result from a low endogenous testosterone level. It can usually reverse problems of sexual disinterest and impotency, and is sometimes used to increase the sperm count. The drug does not stimulate the body to produce testosterone, but is simply an oral androgen substitute that is used to compensate for a lack of the natural male androgen.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> always in addition mate , not strong enough on its own as a AI AFAIK
> 
> In clinical situations Proviron is generally used to treat various types of sexual dysfunction, which often result from a low endogenous testosterone level. It can usually reverse problems of sexual disinterest and impotency, and is sometimes used to increase the sperm count. The drug does not stimulate the body to produce testosterone, but is simply an oral androgen substitute that is used to compensate for a lack of the natural male androgen.


That's great mate, thanks. Was interested about it after seeing Ben adding it into his next cycle.


----------



## biglbs

Just to add never need nolvadex,as i use prov and find i never have had a need for nolv or any adex etc.I also use less test in courses,as i feel no need to run high doses,for me it is a great drug,in books it will say it is no good,however BigBear seams to rate it too as do many pro's....wonder why?



flinty90 said:


> quick quote for proviron
> 
> Proviron is an oral DHT steroid compound similar to Masteron. Although it is not an ideal compound for building muscle (actually it is not good at all for this purpose), Proviron is helpful in stacks because of its unique ability to keep the body from turning testosterone into estrogen, thus giving the testosterone a better anabolic effect. This aids the bodybuilder in many ways. First, it helps reduce estrogenic side effects of other steroids water-retention, lowered sex drive, gynocomastia, etc. Also, Proviron can help boost the potency of testosterone in the body by freeing testosterone from its binding to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG).


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> That's great mate, thanks. Was interested about it after seeing Ben adding it into his next cycle.


I'm probably not going to tbf but only for reasons of cost, however I'll see how it goes, if I feel it will help at any point I'll get some in


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Nice, so take this in addition or in place of Adex?


Not if you take high test or suffer gyno probs,can take too,but you are the only one to be able to gauge this...


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm probably not going to tbf but only for reasons of cost, however I'll see how it goes, if I feel it will help at any point I'll get some in


You ain't changed your mind again have you


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Just to add never need nolvadex,as i use prov and find i never have had a need for nolv or any adex etc.I also use less test in courses,as i feel no need to run high doses,for me it is a great drug,in books it will say it is no good,however BigBear seams to rate it too as do many pro's....wonder why?


Tom i have read a lot of blokes use lower doses year round mate you know much about that side of it bro ??


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Not if you take high test or suffer gyno probs,can take too,but you are the only one to be able to gauge this...


Upping my adex from tomorrow anyway, tingling nipples is not something I am enjoying.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Upping my adex from tomorrow anyway, tingling nipples is not something I am enjoying.


let them hang bro lol at least you know gear is G2G lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Upping my adex from tomorrow anyway, tingling nipples is not something I am enjoying.


What course are you running again?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> What course are you running again?


Just 800mg Test E, 400mg Tren E and Dbols @ 50mg / day.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> let them hang bro lol at least you know gear is G2G lol


I know that from irritability and snappishness on top of crazy vivid dreams!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just 800mg Test E, 400mg Tren E and Dbols @ 50mg / day.


[email protected] that's a good whack of gear mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Tom i have read a lot of blokes use lower doses year round mate you know much about that side of it bro ??


Many of these guys turn out to be very lean too,as prov will help with the process of staying lean from a few angles,you gotta be a tad careful as though not toxic it can cause hair loss.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Many of these guys turn out to be very lean too,as prov will help with the process of staying lean from a few angles,you gotta be a tad careful as though not toxic it can cause hair loss.


lol i have no fcukin hair anyway haha.. i read it can also increase blood pressure X


----------



## biglbs

:tongue:


Sweat said:


> Upping my adex from tomorrow anyway, tingling nipples is not something I am enjoying.


 :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> [email protected] that's a good whack of gear mate :thumbup1:


Thought it was fairly moderate, I am loving it, odd sides aside. Just feel great, like nothing can phase me. Then again life is good at the moment in general, new job soon, baby on the way, good support from you c0ckers on here, is all gravy!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol i have no fcukin hair anyway haha.. i read it can also increase blood pressure X


yes,so does salt,sex and cocain.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> yes,so does salt,sex and cocain.


yuk Salt lol !!!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> yes,so does salt,sex and cocain.





flinty90 said:


> yuk Salt lol !!!


YUK, sex


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> YUK, sex


----------



## Home Physique

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a look at proviron mate, not very harsh on the system on it's own but might make you feel loads better from what I've heard @biglbs or @flinty90 will explain more


Thanks for the suggestion however currently I am looking to stay natty but thanks for the info bud


----------



## Sweat

New Arm workout completed as below, lot of cable based stuff, I normally use free weights, but will see how I get on with this:

*Close Grip Machine Curls* - 15 x 17.5kg, 10 x 27.5kg, 6 x 37.5kg, 6 x 37.5kg

*Close Grip Push Downs* - 15 x 20kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 50kg

*One Arm Cable Curl* - 10 x 10kg, 10 x 12.5kg

*One Arm Reverse Pushdowns* - 15 x 12.5kg, (11+4 Assist) x 15kg

*DB Hammer Curls* - 8 x 20kg, 8 x 25kg, 8 x 27.5kg, 6 x 27.5kg. Slight bit of rocking on final few reps of last set, so was defo failure.

*BB Wrist Curls (Palms Up)* - 20 x 20kg, 20 x 20kg, 20 x 20kg

Workout completed then crashed in the pool for ages.

Been feeling *mega lethargic recently*, I can handle it as long as I know there is nothing wrong, if that makes sense.

Any ideas anyone on reasons why, things I thinking about are:

1-Training on calorie deficit, averaging 2800 calories each day?

2-Tren side effect?

3-Over Training?

4-Combination of the above?

5-Any other ideas from you guys?

I can do my workouts, and I attack them 100%, just outside the gym I feeling tired and wanting to sleep all the time. Any help/advice is appreciated.

Cheers,

Sweat


----------



## TELBOR

Combination of all of the above, plus your seeing and reading everyone else wind down for Christmas and New Year.

So don't worry!

WTF is with the arm session mate, do you actually feel like you've trained when you leave lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Combination of all of the above, plus your seeing and reading everyone else wind down for Christmas and New Year.
> 
> So don't worry!
> 
> WTF is with the arm session mate, do you actually feel like you've trained when you leave lol


This but also the virus i have had makes me fall asleep eating dinner?!?!?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> This but also the virus i have had makes me fall asleep eating dinner?!?!?


Can't be pleasant?!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Can't be pleasant?!


Could have been pheasant!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Combination of all of the above, plus your seeing and reading everyone else wind down for Christmas and New Year.
> 
> So don't worry!
> 
> WTF is with the arm session mate, do you actually feel like you've trained when you leave lol





biglbs said:


> This but also the virus i have had makes me fall asleep eating dinner?!?!?


Morning Gents,

Slept a shed load yesterday, woke up @ 9am, then slept during the day totalling about 6-7 hours, then back in bed again at 11pm till about 9am today.

My thinking now is that it is the Tren, it can reduce oxygen due to it's effects on RBC among other things. Going to try handle the lethargy with increased caffiene usage I think as currently all I take is the caffiene within my ECA capsules. If this doesn't work I will be adding in some T3. Also defo going to switch from E to A on my Tren before I up it, that will show me if it is the Tren and if it becomes worse I want shorter esters so I can reduce sides faster.

My weight is stayed pretty much the same the past 5 days, but am fairly certain I am making small in-roads in my body composition within that body weight or at least I hope so.

Chest later today, will be same as last week with the pre-exhaust using flyes, then cable crossovers, then onto the pressing. Looking forward to it.

Hope you all enjoying lazying around, eating junk and watching films etc. Oh by the way, total rebel here, had 4 thorntons yesterday... i'm a maniac I know...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Slept a shed load yesterday, woke up @ 9am, then slept during the day totalling about 6-7 hours, then back in bed again at 11pm till about 9am today.
> 
> My thinking now is that it is the Tren, it can reduce oxygen due to it's effects on RBC among other things. Going to try handle the lethargy with increased caffiene usage I think as currently all I take is the caffiene within my ECA capsules. If this doesn't work I will be adding in some T3. Also defo going to switch from E to A on my Tren before I up it, that will show me if it is the Tren and if it becomes worse I want shorter esters so I can reduce sides faster.
> 
> My weight is stayed pretty much the same the past 5 days, but am fairly certain I am making small in-roads in my body composition within that body weight or at least I hope so.
> 
> Chest later today, will be same as last week with the pre-exhaust using flyes, then cable crossovers, then onto the pressing. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Hope you all enjoying lazying around, eating junk and watching films etc. Oh by the way, total rebel here, had 4 thorntons yesterday... i'm a maniac I know...


You sound like a raving old fart! Man up!

Tren made me feel like a mofo lol

You sure your not feeling tired from the cal deficit along with the ups and downs to having eca daily????

Oooh, I had some thorntons yesterday lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Combination of all of the above, plus your seeing and reading everyone else wind down for Christmas and New Year.
> 
> So don't worry!
> 
> WTF is with the arm session mate, do you actually feel like you've trained when you leave lol





biglbs said:


> This but also the virus i have had makes me fall asleep eating dinner?!?!?





R0BLET said:


> You sound like a raving old fart! Man up!
> 
> Tren made me feel like a mofo lol
> 
> You sure your not feeling tired from the cal deficit along with the ups and downs to having eca daily????
> 
> Oooh, I had some thorntons yesterday lol


In the gym, I feel like a monster mate, just lethargy outside the gym.

It could be the other things, but fairly certain it is the Tren, read some posts on here and other forums about it. Some people get insomniacs, others the opposite. Almost all get some decent lean gains though, so can take the sides at the moment. Be interesting to see what it is like when I double the tren amounts. If it goes wrong, will take the tren back down to where it is now and up the test or add in something else. Running the Dbols for a while longer than initial plan but also running the full cycle for considerably longer also, will be switching across to Var or Winny in 5-6 weeks time though.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> In the gym, I feel like a monster mate, just lethargy outside the gym.
> 
> It could be the other things, but fairly certain it is the Tren, read some posts on here and other forums about it. Some people get insomniacs, others the opposite. Almost all get some decent lean gains though, so can take the sides at the moment. Be interesting to see what it is like when I double the tren amounts. If it goes wrong, will take the tren back down to where it is now and up the test or add in something else. Running the Dbols for a while longer than initial plan but also running the full cycle for considerably longer also, will be switching across to Var or Winny in 5-6 weeks time though.


Tren pro's out do the cons imo lol

Keep at it then mate as your looking awesome!!

I'd go with winny


----------



## liam0810

Not commented on your progress mate but you've done amazing in 23 days, you fcuker!

Anyway bud have a good Christmas x


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Not commented on your progress mate but you've done amazing in 23 days, you fcuker!
> 
> Anyway bud have a good Christmas x


Very nice of you to say so, cheers buddy! Just the start I am hoping.

Have a good one too mate!


----------



## biglbs

Mate watch d/bol and rbc they are lethal,half dose and take grapefruit with it,it doubles d/bol effect with less sides....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Mate watch d/bol and rbc they are lethal,half dose and take grapefruit with it,it doubles d/bol effect with less sides....


Half the dose, so just 150mg per day of dbol? 

Only on the dbol for another few weeks, but will defo add in the grapefruit juice anyway, see how it goes. Also hoping switching from Dbol to Var/Winny or similar will drop my water weight and make me look leaner, while still keeping the strength.

108.7kg this morning by the way. 9 Point caliper test once the wench gets in from work, will post results up later.


----------



## biglbs

Yep it works!


----------



## biglbs

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?405328-Increasing-DBOL-potency-with-grapefruit-juice


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?405328-Increasing-DBOL-potency-with-grapefruit-juice


Impressive stuff mate, will defo add some in. Don't mind grapefruit juice either, so nice addition. 

Just spent past 90mins tidying the garage/home gym, needed it for a while as was starting to get chaotic. Sense of satisfaction at having done a "chore" today, I can now relax for couple of hours before smashing in Chest this afternoon.

Then I might just reward myself with another Thorntons... or two...


----------



## Sweat

LMAO, watching this before going to gym...






Loved this movie so much as a kid, also Kickboxer, No Retreat No Surrender, Bloodsport and all the other 80's martial arts based ones.


----------



## Bad Alan

"Zhasni bodybuilding motivation"

You're welcome


----------



## biglbs

LOL


----------



## Sweat

Just done chest day and on a calorie deficit and still increasing strength week on week, fairly happy with the weights considering, low compared to if was bulking or did not pre-fatigue chest with isolation exercises first but here it is anyway:

*Incline DB Flyes* - 15 x 22.5kg, 12 x 27.5kg, 10 x 32.5kg, 6 x 37.5kg. These are all +2.5kg on previous week, although reached failure at 6th rep on last set, when wanted 8. Still happy with 37.5kg for flyes though.

*Cable Cross Overs* - 4 lots of 10 x 12.5kg, managed to get all of these out this week, so an increase in reps.

*Low Incline DB Press* - 8 x 37.5kg, 8 x 40kg. Weight up from last week, last set was tough but got 8 out so will up it next week.

*Smith Machine BB Flat* - 6 x 110kg, 5+1 Partial x 110kg. Weight up from last week and reps too.

*Neutral Grip DB Press* - 3 lots of 12 x 30kg, only just got this, was at complete failure (form for last couple was not 100%), but still did it, which I didn't manage the week before.

All in all a bloody great session for me, felt like a monster in the gym and on negative calories, bring it!!! Chest was/is pumped and hurts a bit, loving it.


----------



## Sweat

Just got missus to do a 9 Point Parillo BF% Test and inputted the figures into

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html

Chest 4mm

Abdominal 25mm

Thigh 12mm

Bicep 4mm

Tricep 2mm

Subscapular 18mm

Suprailiac 13mm

Lower Back 14mm

Calf 6mm

Bodyweight is 108.6kg.

This gave me a BF% of 11.07%, this is blatantly incorrect. I am nowhere near this lean, my gut is holding a lot of fat, I can see line down middle of stomach and start of v-taper into groin area, but nowhere near 11.07%. I think she measured it wrong, but can still use it to compare against last time I did this as we used same videos of it each time.

For comparison, last time I did this test was in July, so 5 months ago, I was @ Bodyweight of 101.7kg, so 7kg lighter or so and I had a BF% of 14.3% according to the measurements then, they are below for comparison purposes, but have all gone down apart from my biceps which are 1mm fatter, lol.

Chest 14mm

Mid Aux	16mm

Bicep	3mm

Ab	28mm

Suprailic	20mm

Thigh	8mm

Calf	6mm

Subscapular 20mm

Tricep 4mm

Lower Back	16mm

Anyway, more interested in the shift in the measurements than the absolute figures, it all seems to be going the right way and my BF is over 3% less than it was then even though I am 7kg higher in total weight.


----------



## TELBOR

May not be correct mate, but your absolutely correct in just shifting those measurements in the right direction.

I'm 16% using my handheld one lol

But at least I have a base to go up and down from instead of using different methods each time 

Good work mate :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> May not be correct mate, but your absolutely correct in just shifting those measurements in the right direction.
> 
> I'm 16% using my handheld one lol
> 
> But at least I have a base to go up and down from instead of using different methods each time
> 
> Good work mate :beer:


Ya, that's what I thinking too, just using it as a line in the sand to compare to, not the absolute figure. At least is the wife is consistently measuring it incorrectly all is good at least. I really would love one of those full body submerged ones though, but nearest one I can find is London or Birmingham or the like. Need one in Leeds or Manchester...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ya, that's what I thinking too, just using it as a line in the sand to compare to, not the absolute figure. At least is the wife is consistently measuring it incorrectly all is good at least. I really would love one of those full body submerged ones though, but nearest one I can find is London or Birmingham or the like. Need one in Leeds or Manchester...


Or Hull maybe lol


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas Mate


----------



## Sweat

Merry Christmas to anyone that might be reading this!

Hope you all got nice gifts, I got a new weightlifting belt so might squeeze in a back workout today so can try it out.

Have fun ya'all.


----------



## Sweat

Today's eating wasn't that bad all in all, only day I have had off my diet in a long time. Protein came in about 220g (Very very low, half of my target), total Calories about 5500. Calories are almost double my normal, but not that good calories, chocolates mainly and 1 main meal.

Classing it as clearing the cheat day out of the way and back on it 100% tomorrow. Didn't do any training, so tomorrow is back day instead of today.

Hope you all had fun.


----------



## biglbs

Merry Chistmas buddy,a late catchup!


----------



## PHMG

stop being such a sad bastard and counting cals. :lol:

smash more food tomorrow and then get back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> stop being such a sad bastard and counting cals. :lol:
> 
> smash more food tomorrow and then get back on the wagon tomorrow.


Haha, it's easy for you to say that, your lean and build like a fooking truck. I had yesterday off the diet, but was still a geek with the calorie counting. Back on the deficit today.

Also Quad shot on monday (2.5ml of 300mg/ml) is now red and inflamed, painful as a mofo, so going to get a hot water bottle on it in a bit while watching TV to try reduce it. Will be going back to glutes for defo.


----------



## Sweat

Pulled muscle in my lower back while sleeping, got missus to massage it before gym and it eased a fair bit, but then after Deadlifting flared up again.

Back Workout as below:

*Deadlift* - 20 x 20kg, 12 x 90kg, 5 x 130kg, 5 x 150kg, 2 x 170kg. Pushed the weight up 10kg from prior week but one less rep, also this weight should be easy but isn't, maybe deficit related or I just weak, or both...

*T-Bar Rows* - Skipped these as after the DLing above lower back was killing, threw in some DB Rows later to make up for it.

*Chin Ups* - x9, x6, x5, x(3+2 partials with slow negatives) @ BW today of approx 108kg.

*DB Shrugs* - 6x 50kg, 6 x 50kg, 6 x50kg. All with peak contraction held for 3 seconds. Could of done more but sucky gym only goes up to 50kg's.

*DB Rows* - 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg. Was getting tired cardio wise here, but all nice and easy really, good form. Again, 50kg DB's are highest, need to train at proper gym next time.

*Wide Grip Pull Downs* - 25 x 35kg, (15+10) x 40kg, (16+9) x 40kg. These very high volume slow sets I really struggle with, the weight is crazy light for first half then the burn kicks in.

Workout done, improved across the board on prior week pretty much, but still felt like I was being weak. Need to improve more next time.

Total calories today will be back @ 2500-2700 and 350-400g protein.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hope u had a great chrimbo buddy


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> hope u had a great chrimbo buddy


Ey up you schlagg, recovered from your night out yet? Back into training yet for you, or few more days of festive binging/chilling out?

Mine was good, usual films, lying around with open fire roaring and eating chocolates...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> *Ey up* you schlagg, recovered from your night out yet? Back into training yet for you, or few more days of festive binging/chilling out?
> 
> Mine was good, usual films, lying around with open fire roaring and eating chocolates...


i used to know a dude who used to say that^ musta been from ur area....his second name was 'noone'...used to get rite on my t!ts :lol:

not been to the gym in a week and iv lost some weight (looking thin tbh) mrs really notices it she says.....now she's in the hump cos she's put some pundage on stuffing her poose llf. not much chilling out been done tbh.....3 kids at chrimbo.....not a fukin minute lol.

alls well though! looking forward to a new year of growing & [email protected]!

you'll be itching to start this new job


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to know a dude who used to say that^ musta been from ur area....his second name was 'noone'...used to get rite on my t!ts :lol:
> 
> not been to the gym in a week and iv lost some weight (looking thin tbh) mrs really notices it she says.....now she's in the hump cos she's put some pundage on stuffing her poose llf. not much chilling out been done tbh.....3 kids at chrimbo.....not a fukin minute lol.
> 
> alls well though! looking forward to a new year of growing & [email protected]!
> 
> you'll be itching to start this new job


Ey up might be a yorkshire thing, not sure to be honest. I always say it as a greeting.

Loving the simplicity of your plan for 2013 mate, "Growing and [email protected]", that is great and goodwork on the weight loss. I weighed in at 107.4kg this morning, so weight is coming off a bit faster than I want in some ways. Took in about 2400 calories yesterday, not including about 30g of L-Glutamine. Might try up calories, or just ride it out and let the gear and high protein minimise any catabolising while I drop bodyfat.

Looking forward to new job for sure, will be a challenge, all stuff I can do, but a big promotion being number 1 on two major sites. If all else fails, I will start cup caking people to distract them of my imcompetences...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Ey up might be a yorkshire thing, not sure to be honest. I always say it as a greeting.
> 
> Loving the simplicity of your plan for 2013 mate, "Growing and [email protected]", that is great and *goodwork on the weight loss*. I weighed in at 107.4kg this morning, so weight is coming off a bit faster than I want in some ways. Took in about 2400 calories yesterday, not including about 30g of L-Glutamine. Might try up calories, or just ride it out and let the gear and high protein minimise any catabolising while I drop bodyfat.
> 
> Looking forward to new job for sure, will be a challenge, all stuff I can do, but a big promotion being number 1 on two major sites. If all else fails, I will start cup caking people to distract them of my imcompetences...


not when im supposed to be maintaining lol.

llf cup caking....not done that since at school :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> not when im supposed to be maintaining lol.
> 
> llf cup caking....not done that since at school :lol:


I'm just a big kid, so immature! I also like to force our lasses head under the quilt when I done a nasty gruff, she love's it, doesn't find me annoying at all...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> I'm just a big kid, so immature! I also like to force our lasses head under the quilt when I done a nasty gruff, she love's it, doesn't find me annoying at all...


haha a 'dutch oven' we call that....its usually the mrs doing it to me tbh, classy lass


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> haha a 'dutch oven' we call that....its usually the mrs doing it to me tbh, classy lass


Perfect mate, like it when a girl can take and give as good as guys as far as farting and drinking etc is concerned. lol


----------



## Sweat

No idea how I managed to find will power to get to the gym today, was feeling rough before going and after finishing, all in addition to a calorie deficit.

Shoulder Workout as below, after doing RC work and warming up:

*Smith Machine BB Shoulder Press* - 5 x 70kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 100kg, 3 and half way on 4th x 100kg. Felt like I pulled right trap on this forth rep, weight up on all sets versus last week. 5 @ 100kg is PB, wondering what my Strict Standing OHP 1RM is now, will test it in a few weeks time. Thinking a 110kg or so now.

*DB Rear Lateral Raises* - 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 15kg, 12 x 17.5kg. Weights same as last week, struggled on last set again so defo not ready to move up yet.

*Seated Strict DB Side Raises* - 15 x 12.5kg, 5 x 20kg... into 3 more half reps. Upped the weight on last set from last week and couldn't manage the 6 reps, might actually go back down to 17.5kg and concentrate on form, fine line between Ego and wanting to improve weights each session to overload muscles.

*Standing DB Front Raises* - Triple drop set of 12 x 15kg... into 5 x 10kg... into 6 x 7.5kg, repeated full lot 3 times and shoulders were exploding with blood.

*Calve Raises in Leg Press* - 25 x 150kg, 25 x 170kg, 25 x 190kg. Peak contraction held on each rep, weight and rep increases on last week. Had to do a lot of stretching in between as calves were mega pumped and cramping up loads.

After this I threw in a 30-35 min abs/core blast, then went in sauna for 10 minutes.

Well and truly wiped out now, will be watching some more Homeland tonight.


----------



## Milky

@Dave and l were spewing mate !

and we felt great before we started !


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> @Dave and l were spewing mate !
> 
> and we felt great before we started !


Really solid work from you guys then, it feels great if you get to that stage in a weird sadistic way, you know you've given it your all. Others in the gym, likely think your slightly mental, also good!


----------



## Sweat

Calories for today will finish at 2600, with 354g Protein. As always majority of it from shakes, I feel full majority of the day and hunger cravings are not too bad (almost non existent actually). Think I have gotten my body used to this level of food now. Keep it like this until I stop losing weight, then I will reduce some of the carbs. Barely any fat in the diet anyway (34g today for example, but didn't have any almonds today). Always sub 50g fat. Also around 220g seems to be average carbs I taking in.

Seems to be working, challenge will be maintaining it when I stop ECA, sure that is helping me both in terms of reducing hunger and as a energy boost. Been on ECA for 12-14 or so days now, might have to come off soon. Considering Clen and T3 while off the ECA, but doubt will do anything for appetite supressant.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suppress your appetite with another 100g of protein


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Suppress your appetite with another 100g of protein


Haha, I know I know, but actually atm there isn't much appetite but even if there was, i'd be thinking... 100g more protein = 400 calories minimum = Sweat is going to stay a chubba fooker


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, I know I know, but actually atm there isn't much appetite but even if there was, i'd be thinking... 100g more protein = 400 calories minimum = Sweat is going to be a lean beastly ****!


Fixed it


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Fixed it


Haha, that would be the dream, will try up my protein some more. It is hard, I was doing 220g on average per day before talking to you, now I doing 350+. Defo making improvements.

I want some of that protein that "has 40g protein per 25g serving", I saw a post the other day where a guy genuinely asked for this... made me lol hard


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, that would be the dream, will try up my protein some more. It is hard, I was doing 220g on average per day before talking to you, now I doing 350+. Defo making improvements.
> 
> I want some of that protein that "has 40g protein per 25g serving", I saw a post the other day where a guy genuinely asked for this... made me lol hard


I hope he got some stick for that lol, major facepalm


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, that would be the dream, will try up my protein some more. It is hard, I was doing 220g on average per day before talking to you, now I doing 350+. Defo making improvements.
> 
> I want some of that protein that "has 40g protein per 25g serving", I saw a post the other day where a guy genuinely asked for this... made me lol hard


I think he thought there was some double concentrate protein out there, like the cordial you can buy pmsl

If only


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Haha, I know I know, but actually atm there isn't much appetite but even if there was, i'd be thinking... 100g more protein = 400 calories minimum = Sweat is going to stay a chubba fooker


You're on gear you nancy most of your protein will be used for repair not energy so don't worry about over doing it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

wakey wakey u lazy hobo cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I think he thought there was some double concentrate protein out there, like the *cordial* you can buy pmsl
> 
> If only


ffs no that word again :lol: its diluting juice!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs no that word again :lol: its diluting juice!


Is it lol

Don't you lot just have ironbru anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Is it lol
> 
> Don't you lot just have ironbru anyway


every house has it on tap mate

...but im partial to some lemon and lime double concentrate "cordial"


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> every house has it on tap mate
> 
> ...but im partial to some lemon and lime double concentrate "cordial"


Sure that's not rusty water :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You're on gear you nancy most of your protein will be used for repair not energy so don't worry about over doing it.


What's this talk about gear, I am totally natty, not had anything at all today.



JANIKvonD said:


> wakey wakey u lazy hobo cvnt


Just had a top class lie in, leg is feeling a TON better, which I am happy as larry about, all the massaging it with hot water bottle has helped. So might be able to train legs as planned today...



R0BLET said:


> Is it lol
> 
> Don't you lot just have ironbru anyway


Ironbru is the king of drinks, one of my local's used to do Triple Vodka and Ironbru for like £2... smashed in so many of those in the past it is untrue.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sure that's not rusty water :lol:


na ginger ben hasnt been seen shaving his balls in the reservoir for months


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Just had a top class lie in, leg is feeling a TON better, which I am happy as larry about, all the massaging it with hot water bottle has helped. So might be able to train legs as planned today...
> 
> .


good stuff, what was the do wi it like?....bad pip?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff, what was the do wi it like?....bad pip?


Could of just been really bad pip, but I think I messed up and tensed muscle while pin was 1" inside also the new pins seem very hard to press in so it goes increda slow then really fast. Anyway, could not walk on it or put weight on it at all for couple fo days. Had to hobble around gym, it swelled up massively, bigger than palm of my hand and was red and hot to touch. Seems to be dying down now, 5 days later.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Could of just been really bad pip, but I think I messed up and tensed muscle while pin was 1" inside also the new pins seem very hard to press in so it goes increda slow then really fast. Anyway, could not walk on it or put weight on it at all for couple fo days. Had to hobble around gym, it swelled up massively, bigger than palm of my hand and was red and hot to touch. Seems to be dying down now, 5 days later.


pmsl brilliant (im not good with sympathy  ) iv had that a couple times mate, just bad PIP but mine was in my glute! couldnt sit,bend,sleep and had to miss the gym for over a week!...i did try to do incline db press...sat down nice and slow then rolled myself back slowly onto the giant lump and squeeled like a pig then went home :lol: good times. looked like a baboons erse


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl brilliant (im not good with sympathy  ) iv had that a couple times mate, just bad PIP but mine was in my glute! couldnt sit,bend,sleep and had to miss the gym for over a week!...i did try to do incline db press...sat down nice and slow then rolled myself back slowly onto the giant lump and squeeled like a pig then went home :lol: good times. looked like a baboons erse


Lol, luckily I could train around it, was just legs today that I was worried about missing, oh and hooking legs under lat pull down thing was a stupid idea, but also luckily it was a high rep set, thus light weight and no need for legs being hooked in.

All good in the hood!!!


----------



## TELBOR

The joys of pinning!

I was once a pin cushion, makes me feel sick thinking about pinning my legs now lol

But weirdly I could easily pin my pecs or bi's?!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> The joys of pinning!
> 
> I was once a pin cushion, makes me feel sick thinking about pinning my legs now lol
> 
> But weirdly I could easily pin my pecs or bi's?!


1" needle on your tiny arms would come out the other side again...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> 1" needle on your tiny arms would come out the other side again...


Yeah it used to mate, went through bi's to get into my chest lol


----------



## Sweat

Oh check this out... scales say that I am *106.7kg* today... a loss of 7.3kg so far... wayyy too fast of course, but feeling great anyway. Tren + ECA + Calorie Deficit + Hardcore Training = Bye bye fat!!!

Also DNP arrived today, but not going to use it or at least not until I can get hold of T3. No one has any at present, is annoying me!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Oh check this out... scales say that I am *106.7kg* today... a loss of 7.3kg so far... wayyy too fast of course, but feeling great anyway. Tren + ECA + Calorie Deficit + Hardcore Training = Bye bye fat!!!
> 
> Also DNP arrived today, but not going to use it or at least not until I can get hold of T3. No one has any at present, is annoying me!


You dirty roiding cúnt!

Why use DNP if your doing so well...... ??

Also, your source(s) are poo :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You dirty roiding cúnt!
> 
> Why use DNP if your doing so well...... ??
> 
> Also, your source(s) are poo :tongue:


I ordered it a while back but took few weeks to come. Now that I dropping fine, I not in any rush to use it. Might just leave it in the cupboard.

Still want some T3 though, Rob come bring some to my house for me, will pay you in cakes?! Deal?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I ordered it a while back but took few weeks to come. Now that I dropping fine, I not in any rush to use it. Might just leave it in the cupboard.
> 
> Still want some T3 though, Rob come bring some to my house for me, will pay you in cakes?! Deal?!


Leave it 

Oh go on then, still living at 29 Acacia Drive.......


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Leave it
> 
> Oh go on then, still living at 29 Acacia Drive.......
> 
> View attachment 105421


LMAO, you at work today by the way matey? Guessing you are as you are on here loads which is usual for you whilst being a lazy bugger and tossing off work!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, you at work today by the way matey? Guessing you are as you are on here loads which is usual for you whilst being a lazy bugger and tossing off work!


Yes mate I am at work lol.

I use my phone for majority of my work then any other shít I'll use the laptop. So my phone is glued to me lol .

But your right, I'm a lazy bugger pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Just measured waist and also lost just over 0.5" on that, which is barely fook all for a total of 7.3kg weight loss. I think a lot of the weight is coming off rest of body first? Legs look leaner and can see veins a lot clearer when pumped etc. This is prob the norm that you lose it off the gut last, but ah well, just need to keep going. At least waist is reducing and will do proper comparison of all measurements next week.

Leg Workout is in about 45 mins, yay oh yay!! Going to watch some more motivatory videos first... not looking forward to tri-set at the end....


----------



## Bad Alan

Time to **** **** up


----------



## Bad Alan

Bad Alan said:


> Time to **** **** up


Eloquently put haha


----------



## Sweat

Leg workout done and barely got the energy to write it up, OMFG, it was a killer, upped the weight and reps on everything and prior to going I was at 1000 calories so far today, now at 1750, so still got a few to get in.

*Ham Curls* - 15 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 10 x 65kg, 8 x 70kg. Weights up on last week, last set form was slipping a bit on last few.

*Leg Extensions* - 20 x 35kg, 15 x 50kg, 12 x 65kg, 10 x 75kg. Weights up again on last week, last set was a fooking KILLER.

*Leg Press* - Stack @ 190 + 10kg plate x 10 reps. This was up 10kg on last week and will up it again next week.

*Ham Curls round 2* - 70kg for 7 reps + 1 assist, will do 75kg next week. Was up on reps from last week.

*Smith Machine Squats* - 5 x 80kg, 5 x 110kg, 4 x 140kg. Final set was 10kg up on last week and did 1 more rep, get the fook in!!

Now for the killer, literally fell to my knee's after the 2nd tri set of these....

*Tri-Set* - 25 x 35kg Leg Ext... into 30 x 80kg Leg Press... into 20 x 8kg DB Lunges, small break then... 25 x 40kg Leg Ext... into 30 x 90kg Leg Press... into 20 x DB Lunges @ 8kg. Really pushed it on these, upped weight from last week and put on high tempo dance to get me through it. Was horrible... leg workout completed!!

Will now go reward myself with a big fat, 2 scoop protein shake with water.... joy oh joy!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Eloquently put haha


You should run for politics mate, got a special way with words!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> You should run for politics mate, got a special way with words!


You know it dude haha. Good man getting in and doing leg session !


----------



## Sweat

Went mental and the shake I rewarded myself with also has 125g of quark and 250ml of semi skimmed milk! I know how to live it up!!!


----------



## Sweat

Right, last log for today, will be very low calories today, way lower than I should be even on my cut, but just not hungry.

Will finish @ 2300 and 335g protein and that was a struggle, totally full feeling at the moment. Doubt will still feel this satiated once I stop taking ECA.

Over and out.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Right, last log for today, will be very low calories today, way lower than I should be even on my cut, but just not hungry.
> 
> Will finish @ 2300 and 335g protein and that was a struggle, totally full feeling at the moment. Doubt will still feel this satiated once I stop taking ECA.
> 
> Over and out.


Add some EVOO in shakes or on chicken to take fats up a little if appetite is a problem?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning sweaty balls, good leg session mate. What's the plan for today?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Just measured waist and also lost just over 0.5" on that, which is barely fook all for a total of 7.3kg weight loss. I think a lot of the weight is coming off rest of body first? Legs look leaner and can see veins a lot clearer when pumped etc. This is prob the norm that you lose it off the gut last, but ah well, just need to keep going. At least waist is reducing and will do proper comparison of all measurements next week.
> 
> Leg Workout is in about 45 mins, yay oh yay!! Going to watch some more motivatory videos first... not looking forward to tri-set at the end....


it's always the way. seems to go on there first and come off there last. pain in the ass isn't it?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning sweaty balls, good leg session mate. What's the plan for today?


Morning Jouster,

Yeah leg session was good, there is defo a sense of satisfaction when you have beasted legs! 

Plan for today is off into town in 10 mins to get some new work clothing and the like, likely stop somewhere for some mid morning eating, hoping for a nice omelette. Then this afternoon I am meeting up with Junior Sweat (aka my brother) who is back home for a week or so and we are doing an arms session, he is very trim as competes in endurance sports but still a lot of strength and pound for pound prob stronger than me, or will see anyway. This evening I will be watching episodes 11 and 12 of Homeland.

You?



chilli said:


> it's always the way. seems to go on there first and come off there last. pain in the ass isn't it?


It is mate, also bloody scales are showing me 0.4kg heavier this morning, I know it is not correct though as I not been getting enough fibre in again. Will sort that out and hopefully show me nice number on Sunday. Also need to stop standing on scales so often. How's things with you anyway?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Add some EVOO in shakes or on chicken to take fats up a little if appetite is a problem?


Yes mate, I did think about this, you reckon the 2300 calories is too low? I need to refresh myself on how much a deficit that actually is to be honest, if it is not stupid I could just keep at it?

Arm Session later with my Bro, fun times.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Morning Jouster,
> 
> Yeah leg session was good, there is defo a sense of satisfaction when you have beasted legs!
> 
> Plan for today is off into town in 10 mins to get some new work clothing and the like, likely stop somewhere for some mid morning eating, hoping for a nice omelette. Then this afternoon I am meeting up with Junior Sweat (aka my brother) who is back home for a week or so and we are doing an arms session, he is very trim as competes in endurance sports but still a lot of strength and pound for pound prob stronger than me, or will see anyway. This evening I will be watching episodes 11 and 12 of Homeland.
> 
> You?
> 
> It is mate, also bloody scales are showing me 0.4kg heavier this morning, I know it is not correct though as I not been getting enough fibre in again. Will sort that out and hopefully show me nice number on Sunday. Also need to stop standing on scales so often. How's things with you anyway?


not too bad mate. moving again after my recent back injuries. no weights yet though, just some cycling in the gym to get my heart going. going to start wendler from scratch Jan 2. taking it very easy though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Yes mate, I did think about this, you reckon the 2300 calories is too low? I need to refresh myself on how much a deficit that actually is to be honest, if it is not stupid I could just keep at it?
> 
> Arm Session later with my Bro, fun times.


Only problem is when fat loss slows where do you go, having said that you have cardio to add still. And yea stop getting on scales everyday haha !!


----------



## Bad Alan

And 2300 is far too low for you ya beast!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Only problem is when fat loss slows where do you go, having said that you have cardio to add still. *And yea stop getting on scales everyday haha *!!


Definately!! Just have one weigh in a week maybe, on the same day, at the same time of day. And at all other times.......resist the temptation to step on them!!!!


----------



## liam0810

I always weigh myself first thing on a Saturday as its another weeks of training finished and dieting.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Only problem is when fat loss slows where do you go, having said that you have cardio to add still. And yea stop getting on scales everyday haha !!





Keeks said:


> Definately!! Just have one weigh in a week maybe, on the same day, at the same time of day. And at all other times.......resist the temptation to step on them!!!!





liam0810 said:


> I always weigh myself first thing on a Saturday as its another weeks of training finished and dieting.


I really know you are all right, but it is just so tempting to stand on them as soon as had my morning pi$$.

Need to fit an electrocuting device to the scales unless it is a Saturday, that might deter me... but then again I'd still be tempted to just ignore the pain to see the results...

Just got some Clen by the way. My cupboard is like a PED sweet shop, I just buy stuff... compulsive shopping. Also got my Bro some of these Sibuslim tablets from India that my guy had in stock, meant to be great for appetite supp, never heard of them myself... also not something I need.


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> not too bad mate. moving again after my recent back injuries. no weights yet though, just some cycling in the gym to get my heart going. going to start wendler from scratch Jan 2. taking it very easy though!


Wendlers is great programme mate, simple and very effective. Enjoy it and keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Bad Alan

Same as Liam and Keeks said, mines Sunday morning before the next training week starts.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Same as Liam and Keeks said, mines Sunday morning before the next training week starts.


What about Monday through Saturday, you are missing out on 6 oppurtunities there... and another 7 if you do PM weigh ins as well... lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Wendlers is great programme mate, simple and very effective. Enjoy it and keep me posted on your progress!


I will. I'll be starting a journal actually.


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> I will. I'll be starting a journal actually.


Cool buddy, let me know when it is up if I don't spot it in and around the 2nd Jan... get ready to start setting some all time PB's!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Cool buddy, let me know when it is up if I don't spot it in and around the 2nd Jan... get ready to start setting some all time PB's!!


Ive ran 5/3/1 a couple of times, great program used it during PCT. Ever ran "westside for skinny bastards" think its joe defranco? Good too thats what I started out with after a couple of months on upper/lower split.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> What about Monday through Saturday, you are missing out on 6 oppurtunities there... and another 7 if you do PM weigh ins as well... lol


 mg: :lol: I did the weigh in, measurements and pics throughout my prep on a Saturday morning, and then if I was going to have a cheat meal, this would be on a Saturday night. No point weighing after a cheat, the scales would change quite a bit on a Sunday morning if I did have a cheat meal and not give a true indication of that weeks progress.


----------



## Sweat

Did the Arm workout with my bro at 3pm, took about 45 mins, then chucked on 30 mins abs at the end. Nothing excessive, but while driving home I started feeling sleepy and as soon as got in fell asleep immediately pretty much. Hit a bit of a brick wall, been a hard week of training but 2moro is a rest day and for first time I looking forward to it... normally wanting to get in the gym still.

Weights on Arm workout were mostly up on prior week again, will not log them all as did not write them all down today. DB Hammer Curls I went up to the 32.5kg DB's and did these with no rocking, also did 17.5kg Conc Curls, happy with both those.

Normally would of had some solid food by now, post workout I take shake immediately and then have meal 60-75 mins later. So a bit late on that, going to force myself up and to throw some brown rice and chicken together now, then back in front of the sofa again for me.


----------



## Sweat

Had some rice/chicken and also a shake and feeling a bit better now. Although looking in the mirror I feel really flat, around everywhere apart from my gut!! Think fat removal operation + ab implants is the way to go....

Just watched last 2 episodes of Homeland, not that impressed to be fair, some good episodes, but all in all felt very far stretched. TV Series review service by Sweat now open, let me know if anything else needs a high quality review... 

Hope all having a fun saturday evening!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Had some rice/chicken and also a shake and feeling a bit better now. Although looking in the mirror I feel really flat, around everywhere apart from my gut!! Think fat removal operation + ab implants is the way to go....
> 
> Just watched last 2 episodes of Homeland, not that impressed to be fair, some good episodes, but all in all felt very far stretched. TV Series review service by Sweat now open, let me know if anything else needs a high quality review...
> 
> Hope all having a fun saturday evening!


I think just about EVERYONE has the period when starting out dieting of feeling flat and fat mate, definately me anyway. The results have been good so far and will only keep coming. Keep doing what you're doing oh and eat more protein 

Quiet weekend for me, gearing up for NYE !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I think just about EVERYONE has the period when starting out dieting of feeling flat and fat mate, definately me anyway. The results have been good so far and will only keep coming. Keep doing what you're doing oh and eat more protein
> 
> Quiet weekend for me, gearing up for NYE !


Haha, cheers mate. On a side note, been on the ECA for 2 weeks now. So switching to Clen 2moro, never taken it before though, so just going to start out at 40ug for first day, then increase every 2 days by 40ug until i cannot take sides. Got some taurine in stock, but no Potassium or Magnesium, might have to take a trip into town tomorrow to pick some up. Think this sounds ok buddy?

What's the plan for NYE captain? Hookers, coke, 24 hour rave... or 2 WKD's and a taxi home? I reckon latter!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, cheers mate. On a side note, been on the ECA for 2 weeks now. So switching to Clen 2moro, never taken it before though, so just going to start out at 40ug for first day, then increase every 2 days by 40ug until i cannot take sides. Got some taurine in stock, but no Potassium or Magnesium, might have to take a trip into town tomorrow to pick some up. Think this sounds ok buddy?
> 
> What's the plan for NYE captain? Hookers, coke, 24 hour rave... or 2 WKD's and a taxi home? I reckon latter!


You got stuff in a tub with chinese writing on? I get cramps on it but use taurine and keep hydrated should be fine.

One last supercharged evening partaking in any and all activities that may or may not be going on, then head down in new year


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> You got stuff in a tub with chinese writing on? I get cramps on it but use taurine and keep hydrated should be fine.
> 
> One last supercharged evening partaking in any and all activities that may or may not be going on, then head down in new year


Yeah, those are the ones mate. Same as various people on here seem to be using, 40ug per tab I think.

I really fancy a donner kebab, would be my ideal way to end the year... reckon this is ok for my cut? Maybe one of those cheat days that people talk about... my daily calories in one pitta bread!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Yeah, those are the ones mate. Same as various people on here seem to be using, 40ug per tab I think.
> 
> I really fancy a donner kebab, would be my ideal way to end the year... reckon this is ok for my cut? Maybe one of those cheat days that people talk about... my daily calories in one pitta bread!!


No comment on the kebab haha, if I were you though I'd have it your not on a deadline and life is for living at certain times of the year. I see it as long as you don't make a habit of it then its ok, when I've done my own diet I cheat every 10-14 days.

Used before they're good, first time have you shaking like **** ha. Started on 1 p/day like you said and upped it every couple of days topping out at 5 p/day, if you struggle with sides take them before bed but I love the shaky anxious feeling lol 

I'm weird...


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> No comment on the kebab haha, if I were you though I'd have it your not on a deadline and life is for living at certain times of the year. I see it as long as you don't make a habit of it then its ok, when I've done my own diet I cheat every 10-14 days.
> 
> Used before they're good, first time have you shaking like **** ha. Started on 1 p/day like you said and upped it every couple of days topping out at 5 p/day, if you struggle with sides take them before bed but I love the shaky anxious feeling lol
> 
> I'm weird...


Haha, hadn't even considered timing to be honest, was just planning on taking with morning smoothie. Will see how I get on, thanks for the tips!

Mmmm, all I can think about it Kebabs and Pizza now!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, hadn't even considered timing to be honest, was just planning on taking with morning smoothie. Will see how I get on, thanks for the tips!
> 
> Mmmm, all I can think about it Kebabs and Pizza now!!!


Advantage to taking in morning is you can judge your dose and sides better, some people just can't hack it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Had some rice/chicken and also a shake and feeling a bit better now. Although looking in the mirror I feel really flat, around everywhere apart from my gut!! Think fat removal operation + ab implants is the way to go....
> 
> Just watched last 2 episodes of Homeland, not that impressed to be fair, some good episodes, but all in all felt very far stretched. TV Series review service by Sweat now open, let me know if anything else needs a high quality review...
> 
> Hope all having a fun saturday evening!


yeah, I'm not really feeling this series of homeland!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning youth!

32.5kg on hammer curls, proper bicep boy aren't you :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning youth!
> 
> 32.5kg on hammer curls, proper bicep boy aren't you :tongue:


You jel that I can beat you on what is commonly regarded as the number 1 compound lift for max gains (DB hammer curls)????

Morning mate.


----------



## Sweat

Ok, hypothetically speaking and this did not happen as do not want to be told off... some one by the name of Sweat weighed himself and was still 107.1kg today, so two days stalling or even worse, going backwards....

Thinking will just have to bite the bullet and take ECA, DNP, Clen and Sibuslim all at same time, whilst just drinking H20 plus doing 23 hours cardio each day...

Joking aside, took the Clen today for first time, no effects at all, maybe a tiny tiny bit warmer but not sure. Was only 40ug so barely anything, will try 80ug 2moro.

Rest day today chaps, whoop whoop!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Afternoon Sweat.

I give you early Greetings,

Happy New YEAR!


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Afternoon Sweat.
> 
> I give you early Greetings,
> 
> Happy New YEAR!


Like wise buddy, have a good one!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Ok, hypothetically speaking and this did not happen as do not want to be told off... some one by the name of Sweat weighed himself and was still 107.1kg today, so two days stalling or even worse, going backwards....
> 
> Thinking will just have to bite the bullet and take ECA, DNP, Clen and Sibuslim all at same time, whilst just drinking H20 plus doing 23 hours cardio each day...
> 
> Joking aside, took the Clen today for first time, no effects at all, maybe a tiny tiny bit warmer but not sure. Was only 40ug so barely anything, will try 80ug 2moro.
> 
> Rest day today chaps, whoop whoop!


Stop daily weighing, end of problem


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Stop daily weighing, end of problem


I've already been told this and no longer doing it... honest... 

Will try hold off for a week and see what next Sunday brings... hoping it brings full 6 pack and god like body...


----------



## Bad Alan

Will reply to email when done at work mate hard to read on phone. Stop panicking about weight that's not a problem!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Stop panicking about weight that's not a problem!


This!

Fúck the scales you homosexual.

And step away from the dnp. Your doing fine, more of a recomp than weight loss.

Why the fúck would you want to lose weight anyway? You want to find a good place where fat goes and muscle comes - which is what your doing!!

As for the clen don't double it yet, at 40mcg you should feel shakes !!

Bloody freak


----------



## Bad Alan

Yep do 2-3 days at 40 mate, no need for dnp yet if ever. I'll reiterate this later but briefly there is no way in **** with your training and diet your not losing fat. After the initial shock of kcal deficit it'll level off and -1kg a week is perfect.


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Yep do 2-3 days at 40 mate, no need for dnp yet if ever. I'll reiterate this later but briefly there is no way in **** with your training and diet your not losing fat. After the initial shock of kcal deficit it'll level off and -1kg a week is perfect.


^^^^^^^ This ginger balls!

So chill ya beans!!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Yep do 2-3 days at 40 mate, no need for dnp yet if ever. I'll reiterate this later but briefly there is no way in **** with your training and diet your not losing fat. After the initial shock of kcal deficit it'll level off and -1kg a week is perfect.





R0BLET said:


> ^^^^^^^ This ginger balls!
> 
> So chill ya beans!!!


Haha, patience is a virtue I need to learn I think.

Anyway, bored sunday with no training, so got the missus to take some shots of me, will transfer them off phone and bang em up. I am looking flat as fook, but weight is coming off so gotta be happy with that.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, patience is a virtue I need to learn I think.
> 
> Anyway, bored sunday with no training, so got the missus to take some shots of me, will transfer them off phone and bang em up. I am looking flat as fook, but weight is coming off so gotta be happy with that.


Emailed you, consistency is all you need and you'll reach your goal no problem


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Emailed you, consistency is all you need and you'll reach your goal no problem


Spot on mate, I got the email, thanks for that. All makes sense and I sent ya one back mukka!


----------



## Sweat

Progress shots, well I am progressing I think, but might not be evident from these shots as only took some about 7 days ago... lol

Feeling bloated and flat today, but fook it. Like to keep capturing images anyway to be able to look back on and improve upon.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Progress shots, well I am progressing I think, but might not be evident from these shots as only took some about 7 days ago... lol
> 
> Feeling bloated and flat today, but fook it. Like to keep capturing images anyway to be able to look back on and improve upon.
> 
> View attachment 105649


Looking good mate, this one was my favourite with your claw


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate, this one was my favourite with your claw


Haha, the claw pose is a good one mate, photo number 4 pose I got from @Keeks - my attempt on her Teapot Pose... lol

Thanks also.


----------



## Bad Alan

T A N K

Pose #4 is a......different one........


----------



## Ginger Ben

You look better than me you cnut, not that that's much of a benchmark.

Good work fella!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back looks in good shape! Lol at the johnny bravo pose!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> T A N K
> 
> Pose #4 is a......different one........





Ginger Ben said:


> You look better than me you cnut, not that that's much of a benchmark.
> 
> Good work fella!


Haha, both far too kind, given me a semi lob on...

I am loving the cut / recomp / whatever you call it. Just starting to see some midriff changes, was really tempted when I started the cycle to just bulk as this is all I ever done and it is most fun as can eat what you want to more of a degree, but now starting to get a bit of shape I think I doing the right thing.

Just need about 6" more off my waist and about 10% BF reduction, as well as some more muscle and I might even be ready to step onto the beech by summer, likely be summer 2014... but ah well, one day!


----------



## Sweat

Incredible Bulk said:


> Back looks in good shape! Lol at the johnny bravo pose!


Thanks mate and I did not even think of it as a Johnny Bravo pose, but you nailed it on the head... haha!

When's your next comp ya monster?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sweat said:


> Thanks mate and I did not even think of it as a Johnny Bravo pose, but you nailed it on the head... haha!
> 
> When's your next comp ya monster?


I did a few JB poses in Barcelona wherever I could lol.

Hmm prob September mate, need to get biiiiiiigger!


----------



## Sweat

Incredible Bulk said:


> I did a few JB poses in Barcelona wherever I could lol.
> 
> Hmm prob September mate, need to get biiiiiiigger!


He is legendary (JB that is), apart from he never trains legs, then again like 90% of gym goers I guess. lol

Haha, at the need to get bigger line, you are an absolute brute already, then again I guess it is the nature of the beast that we always want more and keep pushing for it.

There is a Japanese word called Kaizen meaning Continuous Improvement, basically always wanting to make something better, think it describes the desire of BBers perfectly.



Some JB poses above for all who aren't familiar with the guy! Enjoy


----------



## Bad Alan

Incredible Bulk said:


> I did a few JB poses in Barcelona wherever I could lol.
> 
> Hmm prob September mate, need to get biiiiiiigger!


Shooting for Leeds? Or undecided yet?

Always good standard, good show to win


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sweat said:


> He is legendary (JB that is), apart from he never trains legs, then again like 90% of gym goers I guess. lol
> 
> Haha, at the need to get bigger line, you are an absolute brute already, then again I guess it is the nature of the beast that we always want more and keep pushing for it.
> 
> There is a Japanese word called Kaizen meaning Continuous Improvement, basically always wanting to make something better, think it describes the desire of BBers
> 
> Some JB poses above for all who aren't familiar with the guy! Enjoy


I'm a heavyweight but in a class of freaks and monsters!! I prefer to quote Samuel Johnson, "he who makes a beast out of himself takes away the pain of being a man".



Bad Alan said:


> Shooting for Leeds? Or undecided yet?
> 
> Always good standard, good show to win


Could swell be!!!! I will speak to my prep guy H later on in the year


----------



## biglbs

Looking sharp mate,your gonna do well,keep the momentum


----------



## TELBOR

Bet your still in bed aren't you?!

Poor baby always tired :wub:

Have a good one bro :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Loving the teapot pose!!! Will have to have a teapot pose showdown one day!

Looking great though, keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Loving the teapot pose!!! Will have to have a teapot pose showdown one day!
> 
> Looking great though, keep up the good work! :thumb:


Haha, you're on!! Thanks!



R0BLET said:


> Bet your still in bed aren't you?!
> 
> Poor baby always tired :wub:
> 
> Have a good one bro :beer:


Was up at 7am today mate, trying to get back into normal working hours this week ahead of new job next Monday so have actually done a chest workout and various errands etc already, get me!!! 



biglbs said:


> Looking sharp mate,your gonna do well,keep the momentum


Cheers Biglbs! Hope your back on form and shaken off your illnes soon matey.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Was up at 7am today mate, trying to get back into normal working hours this week ahead of new job next Monday so have actually done a chest workout and various errands etc already, get me!!!


Check you!!

Good lad, I don't care what they say....I think your alright :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Ok, day 2 with no Ephedrine... missing it loads, both App Supp wise and also the energy boost on the deficit. Was feeling tired before going into the Chest workout this morning, but just kept telling myself "you've got a tiny pidgeon chest, you need to give it everything you've got, none of this feeling tired bullshiz", seemed to work as even without the ECA I was still able to improve on all weights pretty much from last week and left the workout with biggest chest pump I ever had... albiet still pidgeon levels...

Workout as below:

*Incline DB Flyes* - 15 x 20kg, 12 x 27.5kg, 10 x 32.5kg, 7 x 37.5kg. Although did not get the 8 on last set, still happy with 7 Reps @ 37.5kg for Inc Flyes.

*Cable Cross Overs* - 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 8 x 15kg. This was actually done with 2 exercises below in between, as after the 2nd set, I really hurt my Left Delt, so stretched it and left it till later in workout. Still an increase in weight on last week though.

*Low Incline DB Press* - 8 x 40kg, 8 x 45kg. This was up a LOT from last week and was still feeling strong, so threw in 3rd set @ 50kg for 6 solid reps, happy with 50kg's on Inc Press after the prefatigue sets above.

*BB Flat Press* - 6 x 100kg, 6+1assist x 110kg. These were all rest paused and good form, could of gone higher but leaving ego behind.

*Neutral Grip DB Press* - 9 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 30kg. These I was actually totally wasted on, so didn't get the 12 reps as needed. Then again I totally surprassed everything else so I cannot have everything.

As said, a great workout and I loved it, need to make everyone like this one...


----------



## TELBOR

Nice work Pigeon!!

Some good pressing and flyes there mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice session buddy, as long as.you feel fvcked and enjoyed it that's what counts.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session buddy, as long as.you feel fvcked and enjoyed it that's what counts.


Ya it was a great session, we all love Chest sessions anyway I think and todays gave a massive chest pump.

Gym was very busy as well, new years eve prep for all it seems... lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Gotta have a good pump sesh 

Good attitude going in, tren working much!?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Gotta have a good pump sesh
> 
> Good attitude going in, tren working much!?


Yeah, it was a great pump, absolutely loved it, loving the pre-fatigue first, defo what I needed @Bad Alan, thanks for advising that.

Hard to say if it's the Tren per se, as not got much XP on gear side, but the whole combination is defo working for me at the moment. I just need to up my intake to 30-40g of gear per week and i'll be Mr O before summer yeah?

Oh and not saying I have, but someone may of weighed themselves today... and it was all good again... not me of course though...


----------



## Bad Alan

I think you'll be within an hour of me, I'm gna bomb down to yours and take a sledge hammer to those ****ing scales lol 

Tren strength gains are immense.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I think you'll be within an hour of me, I'm gna bomb down to yours and take a sledge hammer to those ****ing scales lol
> 
> Tren strength gains are immense.


LMAO!!!

Direct train to Leeds for me is about 30 mins, bout 40 mins in car or so. Please don't touch the scales, it's not there fault, they are nice today, said I am 106.2kg...

Junk food tonight anyway, so no weigh in 2moro and will try resist till Sunday. Doing that spreadsheet now, will send it across in a bit buddy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Haha think I've got it will look at home still at work


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Haha think I've got it will look at home still at work


Sack off work mate, this takes priority, just tell them I said so...

Cool mate, enjoy rest of day at work, i'm back into work again week today, sucks balls, but then again it does pay me money and I need that to buy supp's etc so better not complain!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Sack off work mate, this takes priority, just tell them I said so...
> 
> Cool mate, enjoy rest of day at work, i'm back into work again week today, sucks balls, but then again it does pay me money and I need that to buy supp's etc so better not complain!!


I am doing mate fly home S.S.S and out to party 

After I've emailed you back of course!


----------



## Bad Alan

I've hit you back dude, feel free to back and forth if you need to I'm in for about an hour now.

Hope you have a good night too mate whatever you are doing


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Hope you have a good night too mate whatever you are doing


He'll be weighing in and taking pics pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> He'll be weighing in and taking pics pmsl


I wish I was mate! Unfortunately I'm single so HAVE to go out and try pin some slags down


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> I wish I was mate! Unfortunately I'm single so HAVE to go out and try pin some slags down


Typical night out then


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> He'll be weighing in and taking pics pmsl


Haha, fook off!! You know you love my regular weigh-in's combined with random photo's of a fat pasty white bloke!



Bad Alan said:


> I wish I was mate! Unfortunately I'm single so HAVE to go out and try pin some slags down


Go for a cheeky 3some to end the year on a high mate, then starts the prep to your comp. Enjoy your night out!


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year sweat. hope 2013 is a good one !!!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Happy new year sweat. hope 2013 is a good one !!!


Cheers big man and the same to you! Enjoy it!


----------



## Sweat

Popped into doctors yesterday afternoon to just get BP checked, they got a machine in the lobby.

It has shot up... to be expected I guess, now I am 150 / 80 and pulse of 74, this was average of 3 times on the machine.

The systolic puts me into mild / moderate hypertension, so not great.

Not massively worried at present, but don't want it any higher. Think cardio when I add it in might reduce it a bit, but diet is impeccable at the moment, so it is defo the gear that is making it complete shiz.

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL.

EDIT. Also Clen won't be helping it. Did 80ug yesterday and to be honest felt barely anything, upping it today to 120ug.


----------



## flinty90

yes mate get some cardio introduced only need 15 - 20 minutes a few times per week and that will help bring it down.. @R0BLET swear by beetroot juice aswell or celery extract ..

not tried them personally but may be worth a try !!


----------



## flinty90

another thought is water retention ?? you taking an AI through cycle mate i presume ??

keep vit c at about 3 - 5 grams per day may help if any water knocking about ..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yes mate get some cardio introduced only need 15 - 20 minutes a few times per week and that will help bring it down.. @R0BLET swear by beetroot juice aswell or celery extract ..
> 
> not tried them personally but may be worth a try !!


Cheers for the input dude, thought the cardio might bring it back in line a bit, just holding off as wanting to use cardio when fatloss stall's from deficit alone, already dropping too much really in sustainability terms and hoping to minimize muscle loss, so no need to add it in yet. Think in next 2-3 weeks i'll add in 20 mins post workout on all apart from leg sessions, so that will give me 4-5 x 20 mins. Nothing excessive but will help the ticker and should be another 1000 or so calories if not more.

Beetroot juice sounds rank. Might see if I can get that or something similar in tablet form.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> another thought is water retention ?? you taking an AI through cycle mate i presume ??
> 
> keep vit c at about 3 - 5 grams per day may help if any water knocking about ..


Taking 5g Vit C already mate, also yeah taking Adex at 1mg EOD at the moment, but likely still got water retention as on Dbols @ 60-70mg per day for another 10 days and they reknowned for it.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Cheers for the input dude, thought the cardio might bring it back in line a bit, just holding off as wanting to use cardio when fatloss stall's from deficit alone, already dropping too much really in sustainability terms and hoping to minimize muscle loss, so no need to add it in yet. Think in next 2-3 weeks i'll add in 20 mins post workout on all apart from leg sessions, so that will give me 4-5 x 20 mins. Nothing excessive but will help the ticker and should be another 1000 or so calories if not more.
> 
> Beetroot juice sounds rank. Might see if I can get that or something similar in tablet form.


yes it does sound rank lol.. the celery extract is tablet form mate give it a go...

you really should always have cardio in there anyway mate , no point waiting for fatloss to drop off on its own.. your on gear mate arent you ??? you arent going to lose muscle if you are, thats why your using it i presume ??


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yes it does sound rank lol.. the celery extract is tablet form mate give it a go...
> 
> you really should always have cardio in there anyway mate , no point waiting for fatloss to drop off on its own.. your on gear mate arent you ??? you arent going to lose muscle if you are, thats why your using it i presume ??


Yes that is the reason for using it, to preserve current muscle whilst on this extended cut. But just on deficit basis alone I have dropped 17.5lbs in a month, over 4lb's a week, which I know is excessive and would be even higher with cardio in the mix. So waiting to use it when I stall, or that is the logic at least.

On a side note the new training style I using is a lot more cardiovascular than previous as was doing more strength stuff with big breaks and low reps, now back up to higher reps and very short breaks. Thus think that is a bit of an increase for me.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Yes that is the reason for using it, to preserve current muscle whilst on this extended cut. But just on deficit basis alone I have dropped 17.5lbs in a month, over 4lb's a week, which I know is excessive and would be even higher with cardio in the mix. So waiting to use it when I stall, or that is the logic at least.
> 
> On a side note the new training style I using is a lot more cardiovascular than previous as was doing more strength stuff with big breaks and low reps, now back up to higher reps and very short breaks. Thus think that is a bit of an increase for me.


Wow that is a lot mate ... too much IMO ... i assume your protein level is high mate ??? your workouts must be a struggle pal as im presuming fats and carbs are pretty low if cals are only at 2000 !!

never mind at least you will be able to run a marathon soon then, and look like mo farragh haha !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Wow that is a lot mate ... too much IMO ... i assume your protein level is high mate ??? your workouts must be a struggle pal as im presuming fats and carbs are pretty low if cals are only at 2000 !!
> 
> never mind at least you will be able to run a marathon soon then, and look like mo farragh haha !!


It is not sustainable and it is slowing, water at first as always. My protein is 350-400g. 2200-2500 calories. Fats often sub 30g, carbs about 200g.

Workouts been hard, but ECA was helping me for 2 of them weeks. Now I on Clen, I started just taking some caffiene pre workout. Got proper pre-workouts too, but only use them for very heavy sessions.

Approx 106kg at the moment, so no Marathon yet mate, reckon 95kg will be abs for me and want that before my 30th. So got a bit of a journey still to go to hit my first milestone of abs before 30, lol.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> It is not sustainable and it is slowing, water at first as always. My protein is 350-400g. 2200-2500 calories. Fats often sub 30g, carbs about 200g.
> 
> Workouts been hard, but ECA was helping me for 2 of them weeks. Now I on Clen, I started just taking some caffiene pre workout. Got proper pre-workouts too, but only use them for very heavy sessions.
> 
> Approx 106kg at the moment, so no Marathon yet mate, reckon 95kg will be abs for me and want that before my 30th. So got a bit of a journey still to go to hit my first milestone of abs before 30, lol.


Nice mate , hope you continue to do well then brother...

sounds a similair size to me mate im 109 kg .... you are probs less fat than me though ... i like this size to be fair, if i could nip in my waist i would be over the fcukin moon.. maybe surgery is the answer lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Celery seed extract is meant to be good for bp. I'm using it at the moment. Not taken bp yet but will tomorrow.

Beetroot juice deffo works but it is rank!

Failing that just watch your salt intake. Dbol with a perfect diet shouldn't be causing too much water retention especially with adex at 1mg eod.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Nice mate , hope you continue to do well then brother...
> 
> sounds a similair size to me mate im 109 kg .... you are probs less fat than me though ... i like this size to be fair, if i could nip in my waist i would be over the fcukin moon.. maybe surgery is the answer lol


I saw your measurements before, think we are very similar build all round mate. As I said earlier I need another 6" off waist at least, years of heavy drinking and eating shiz to get rid of.

Haha, I saw some kid on TV that had that surgery done before, he look ok to be honest, cost about 5k I think, had about 10lb's of fat removed from his gut, 4 lb's of that put back in between his shoulder fibers (which seemed weird thing to do), but made them look fuller and the remaining 6 lb's thrown in the bin. They also cut the fat to give him 6 pack lines if that makes sense, but still his body. Not like that bloke from Big Brother with the abs on top of his gut, lol.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Celery seed extract is meant to be good for bp. I'm using it at the moment. Not taken bp yet but will tomorrow.
> 
> Beetroot juice deffo works but it is rank!
> 
> Failing that just watch your salt intake. Dbol with a perfect diet shouldn't be causing too much water retention especially with adex at 1mg eod.


Will get the celery extract, it just a Holland & Barrett jobbie?

My salt is very low, was actually reading an article on T-Nation the other day and I think I am too low on salt, was saying how detrimental it is and how often it is misunderstood and avoided at all costs in the world of BB, but pro's know how to use it properly etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Will get the celery extract, it just a Holland & Barrett jobbie?
> 
> My salt is very low, was actually reading an article on T-Nation the other day and I think I am too low on salt, was saying how detrimental it is and how often it is misunderstood and avoided at all costs in the world of BB, but pro's know how to use it properly etc.


Yeah i got mine there.

That's a good point, you do need some that's for sure.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah i got mine there.
> 
> That's a good point, you do need some that's for sure.


Might as well link the article, reckon you'll enjoy reading it.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_nutrition/sodium_your_secret_weapon


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> I saw your measurements before, think we are very similar build all round mate. As I said earlier I need another 6" off waist at least, years of heavy drinking and eating shiz to get rid of.
> 
> Haha, I saw some kid on TV that had that surgery done before, he look ok to be honest, cost about 5k I think, had about 10lb's of fat removed from his gut, 4 lb's of that put back in between his shoulder fibers (which seemed weird thing to do), but made them look fuller and the remaining 6 lb's thrown in the bin. They also cut the fat to give him 6 pack lines if that makes sense, but still his body. Not like that bloke from Big Brother with the abs on top of his gut, lol.


yeah i saw that on that bodys program... didnt do bad for 5 grand mate to be fair, but i think he was only a few months off that with a good diet and gym routine anyway.. whereas im probably the whole year off it at minute (in my mind).. ah well willl continue the hard way lol !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yeah i saw that on that bodys program... didnt do bad for 5 grand mate to be fair, but i think he was only a few months off that with a good diet and gym routine anyway.. whereas im probably the whole year off it at minute (in my mind).. ah well willl continue the hard way lol !!


2-3 weeks is all it takes mate, 0 calories, 5 hours cardio/day, DNP, Clen, ECA and some Meth... you'll have abs I promise...


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> 2-3 weeks is all it takes mate, 0 calories, 5 hours cardio/day, DNP, Clen, ECA and some Meth... you'll have abs I promise...


hahah yeah and i best book a fcukin funeral too :stuart:


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> hahah yeah and i best book a fcukin funeral too :stuart:


Open casket and no top on, everyone can admire your new mega shredded abs...


----------



## Keeks

Dandelion root tablets are good for water retention, along with vit c, works a treat! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Dandelion root tablets are good for water retention, along with vit c, works a treat! :thumb:


hey sweet buns... hope you have a great 2013 chick x


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Dandelion root tablets are good for water retention, along with vit c, works a treat! :thumb:


Dandelions... pah, Keeks thinks I am a Rabbit/Guinea Pig, trying to feed me green leafs...

Yeah on the Vit C wagon already, not sure If it is loads of water I holding or just the PED's causing the Blood Pressure, but will try some Dandelion Root as well, I literally rattle nowadays, taking so many supps... lol


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Dandelions... pah, Keeks thinks I am a Rabbit/Guinea Pig, trying to feed me green leafs...
> 
> Yeah on the Vit C wagon already, not sure If it is loads of water I holding or just the PED's causing the Blood Pressure, but will try some Dandelion Root as well, I literally rattle nowadays, taking so many supps... lol


Well it makes a change, at least Im not pushing quark as usual!! 

They are defo worth a go, and also, more calories being used when rattling so add em to your collection and rattle away! :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground

Hello mate, just popping in to say hi, all looks to be going well, 17.5lbs in 4 weeks :w00t:


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, just popping in to say hi, all looks to be going well, 17.5lbs in 4 weeks :w00t:


Now then ya tank, you training today?

Yeah weight loss is a bit OTT, but body holds a lot of water and a fair chunk is that, so not fair representation. The 2" and a 1/4 waist loss is my greater achievement.

I'm subbed to your journo anyway, so will wish you all the best for 2013 and be popping in to help with motivation and banter as required. Hope it's a good one mate.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Now then ya tank, you training today?
> 
> Yeah weight loss is a bit OTT, but body holds a lot of water and a fair chunk is that, so not fair representation. The 2" and a 1/4 waist loss is my greater achievement.
> 
> I'm subbed to your journo anyway, so will wish you all the best for 2013 and be popping in to help with motivation and banter as required. Hope it's a good one mate.


Hey, still "priming" today i.e. drinking Guinness by the crate 

Subbed to this one, all the best to you too mate!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes mate get some cardio introduced only need 15 - 20 minutes a few times per week and that will help bring it down.. @R0BLET swear by beetroot juice aswell or celery extract ..
> 
> not tried them personally but may be worth a try !!


Beetroot juice works, 100ml then check your BP after an hour..... back on track 

Just have 100ml a day whilst on cycle, it taste ok imo. @gingerben uses it too


----------



## Sweat

BOOOOOOOOM MOTHERFOOKERS!!!!

Over 4 weeks into a significant calorie deficit and I set a PB on Deadlift today, got 200kg!!

Happy as larry with that, really pleased, great way to start 2013. Will log rest of workout in a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done mate, great landmark to hit!


----------



## Sweat

Today's Back Workout as below:

*Deadlift* - 12 x 60kg, 5 x 120kg, 3 x 140kg, 1 x 160kg, 1 x 180kg, *1 x 200kg*. As already stated, a new PB for me. Bit of drama surrounding it, the 180kg rep, I lent forward too much half way through it and started falling forwards so bar was almost on the floor but really far away from my body, rather than just restarting it I pulled it from there, got it locked out and then had loads of dark things floating in front of my eyes. Almost passed out. Then 5 min break and went for the 200kg, this was ultra hard for me, truly was my max at the moment. Had a massive grunt half way up, locked it out and then fell to the floor and everything blacked out for a couple of seconds. Then did a really gay air fist pump thing... lol.

*T-Bar Rows* - These are all excluding Bar weight - 8 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg. Massive hike up from last week and in addition to the Deadlift 1RM PB I am over the moon.

*Chin Ups* - Failure x 4 sets, got 10 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps and then 4 reps. Was a bit battered by this point but still happy as more or less same reps as last week.

*DB Shrugs* - 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg. All peak contraction held for 2 seconds as minimum. This weight is too low, think might have to do BB instead next week as DB's don't go higher at this gym.

*Lat Pull Down* - Burn set, slow and controlled. 25 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg. Up on last week, I find on these high reps though that my forearm near the elbow joint hurts and I need to stop before finishing 2nd and 3rd set.

Workout complete and I felt amazing coming out of this, really nice start to the new year for me.

Tempted to try Bench 1RM soonish as think I can beat that too. If so that is all 3 compounds have been PB'd while on this cut so far.


----------



## Sweat

FARKKK! Just got massive cramp in my arm just scratching my head... maybe the Clen is working after all, no other effects though... off to take some more Taurine and Magnesium anyway, not liking this at all!!! Also another 750ml is washing it down!!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Today's Back Workout as below:
> 
> *Deadlift* - 12 x 60kg, 5 x 120kg, 3 x 140kg, 1 x 160kg, 1 x 180kg, *1 x 200kg*. As already stated, a new PB for me. Bit of drama surrounding it, the 180kg rep, I lent forward too much half way through it and started falling forwards so bar was almost on the floor but really far away from my body, rather than just restarting it I pulled it from there, got it locked out and then had loads of dark things floating in front of my eyes. Almost passed out. Then 5 min break and went for the 200kg, this was ultra hard for me, truly was my max at the moment. Had a massive grunt half way up, locked it out and then fell to the floor and everything blacked out for a couple of seconds. Then did a really gay air fist pump thing... lol.
> 
> *T-Bar Rows* - These are all excluding Bar weight - 8 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg. Massive hike up from last week and in addition to the Deadlift 1RM PB I am over the moon.
> 
> *Chin Ups* - Failure x 4 sets, got 10 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps and then 4 reps. Was a bit battered by this point but still happy as more or less same reps as last week.
> 
> *DB Shrugs* - 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg. All peak contraction held for 2 seconds as minimum. This weight is too low, think might have to do BB instead next week as DB's don't go higher at this gym.
> 
> *Lat Pull Down* - Burn set, slow and controlled. 25 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg. Up on last week, I find on these high reps though that my forearm near the elbow joint hurts and I need to stop before finishing 2nd and 3rd set.
> 
> Workout complete and I felt amazing coming out of this, really nice start to the new year for me.
> 
> Tempted to try Bench 1RM soonish as think I can beat that too. If so that is all 3 compounds have been PB'd while on this cut so far.


are you going for strongman mate or for physique purposes ??


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> are you going for strongman mate or for physique purposes ??


Physique primarily mate, but with strength to back it up. Would not normally do that pattern of lifting on my Deadlift, was specifically related to attempting a 1RM today.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Physique primarily mate, but with strength to back it up. Would not normally do that pattern of lifting on my Deadlift, was specifically related to attempting a 1RM today.


OK i will let you off.. but you will do better in future by sticking to 6 - 10 reps with heaviest you can do X

Good lift though mate 200 kg .. well done


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Today's Back Workout as below:
> 
> *Deadlift* - 12 x 60kg, 5 x 120kg, 3 x 140kg, 1 x 160kg, 1 x 180kg, *1 x 200kg*. As already stated, a new PB for me. Bit of drama surrounding it, the 180kg rep, I lent forward too much half way through it and started falling forwards so bar was almost on the floor but really far away from my body, rather than just restarting it I pulled it from there, got it locked out and then had loads of dark things floating in front of my eyes. Almost passed out. Then 5 min break and went for the 200kg, this was ultra hard for me, truly was my max at the moment. Had a massive grunt half way up, locked it out and then fell to the floor and everything blacked out for a couple of seconds. Then did a really gay air fist pump thing... lol.
> 
> *T-Bar Rows* - These are all excluding Bar weight - 8 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg. Massive hike up from last week and in addition to the Deadlift 1RM PB I am over the moon.
> 
> *Chin Ups* - Failure x 4 sets, got 10 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps and then 4 reps. Was a bit battered by this point but still happy as more or less same reps as last week.
> 
> *DB Shrugs* - 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg. All peak contraction held for 2 seconds as minimum. This weight is too low, think might have to do BB instead next week as DB's don't go higher at this gym.
> 
> *Lat Pull Down* - Burn set, slow and controlled. 25 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg. Up on last week, I find on these high reps though that my forearm near the elbow joint hurts and I need to stop before finishing 2nd and 3rd set.
> 
> Workout complete and I felt amazing coming out of this, really nice start to the new year for me.
> 
> Tempted to try Bench 1RM soonish as think I can beat that too. If so that is all 3 compounds have been PB'd while on this cut so far.


Congrats Sweat, 200kgs is a nice milestone mate! And on a deficit too


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Congrats Sweat, 200kgs is a nice milestone mate! And on a deficit too


Cheers mate, I am pleased as punch, when I come out of this cut, I cannot wait to start upping strength even more. But priority at the moment is simply to get some visible abs, ideally before my 30th Bday deadline.


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Cheers mate, I am pleased as punch, when I come out of this cut, I cannot wait to start upping strength even more. But priority at the moment is simply to get some visible abs, ideally before my 30th Bday deadline.


You're not too far away, when is your Birthday? Mate when you increase those cals you will explode I am sure! You already have a wicked base to work from.


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> You're not too far away, when is your Birthday? Mate when you increase those cals you will explode I am sure! You already have a wicked base to work from.


End of March mate, so another 3 months of cutting for me... YAY! Will hopefully hit my goals before then, but reckon I still need a good 10kg drop, not sure exactly though.


----------



## Sweat

Fook fook fook!

Cramps galore during WSM Final, just sat on sofa and full left lats cramped right up, eased them off and left trap went, both forearms keep cramping as well as biceps... OUCH!!!

Had another banana, another 600mg Magnesium and 3g more Taurine. Running out of Taurine fast! Not sure if any high street place sells it as might run out before online gets delivered, if anyone knows a place let me know.

Was speaking to @R0BLET and he thought maybe the Clen is underdosed as I not suffering shakes etc, but with these cramps I don't think it is. If the supp's I taking don't combat the cramps I am defo removing Clen from my supp's list.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Fook fook fook!
> 
> Cramps galore during WSM Final, just sat on sofa and full left lats cramped right up, eased them off and left trap went, both forearms keep cramping as well as biceps... OUCH!!!
> 
> Had another banana, another 600mg Magnesium and 3g more Taurine. Running out of Taurine fast! Not sure if any high street place sells it as might run out before online gets delivered, if anyone knows a place let me know.
> 
> Was speaking to @R0BLET and he thought maybe the Clen is underdosed as I not suffering shakes etc, but with these cramps I don't think it is. If the supp's I taking don't combat the cramps I am defo removing Clen from my supp's list.


Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol


LMAO, thanks for your support CVNT!!!!


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Fook fook fook!
> 
> Cramps galore during WSM Final, just sat on sofa and full left lats cramped right up, eased them off and left trap went, both forearms keep cramping as well as biceps... OUCH!!!
> 
> Had another banana, another 600mg Magnesium and 3g more Taurine. Running out of Taurine fast! Not sure if any high street place sells it as might run out before online gets delivered, if anyone knows a place let me know.
> 
> Was speaking to @R0BLET and he thought maybe the Clen is underdosed as I not suffering shakes etc, but with these cramps I don't think it is. If the supp's I taking don't combat the cramps I am defo removing Clen from my supp's list.


Ah that's not nice fella, what's your sodium intake like?


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Ah that's not nice fella, what's your sodium intake like?


Not massive actually, was just reading up on this a couple of days ago on the hoof. I might not be having enough sodium. I rarely rarely salt anything and on this deficit very low salt foods.


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Not massive actually, was just reading up on this a couple of days ago on the hoof. I might not be having enough sodium. I rarely rarely salt anything and on this deficit very low salt foods.


I only ask mate as I used to have really bad cramps when I was in the army, and I never salted anything! I salt all my meals now, I don't eat any processed foods mind. You could try increasing your intake and see how you go mate, just keep an eye on your BP.

You probably were in too much discomfort to enjoy WSM, but big Z's 790x8 on dead lift was bananas!


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> I only ask mate as I used to have really bad cramps when I was in the army, and I never salted anything! I salt all my meals now, I don't eat any processed foods mind. You could try increasing your intake and see how you go mate, just keep an eye on your BP.
> 
> You probably were in too much discomfort to enjoy WSM, but big Z's 790x8 on dead lift was bananas!


Ya, good tip mate, had already come to similar conclusion myself. Read a good article on salt on t-nation, actually linked it to Ben in here earlier today I think.

Bought some sea salt crystals today and will be adding that to stuff, seems weird salting things when you are programmed by the media to avoid it, but as athlete's we deplete it faster than average person.

Ya, he was impressive on that and the new WR on the log press. He's very XP'd, just seems to of been in the game for ages. His Bus pull was a bit naff though. That Icelandic guy was really good at a couple of events, sooo fast.


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Ya, good tip mate, had already come to similar conclusion myself. Read a good article on salt on t-nation, actually linked it to Ben in here earlier today I think.
> 
> Bought some sea salt crystals today and will be adding that to stuff, seems weird salting things when you are programmed by the media to avoid it, but as athlete's we deplete it faster than average person.
> 
> Ya, he was impressive on that and the new WR on the log press. He's very XP'd, just seems to of been in the game for ages. His Bus pull was a bit naff though. That Icelandic guy was really good at a couple of events, sooo fast.


Yeah the 220 over head is ridiculous!! That's more than our deads lol. That Thor fella has a ton of potential, ran through those stones like a dose of salts (pun intended) 

Night mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Happy new year you giant **** !

Kicking ass already in 2013 I see, nice deadlift PB


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Happy new year you giant **** !
> 
> Kicking ass already in 2013 I see, nice deadlift PB


Happy new year big guy!

Thanks, was happy about that. Seen my Clen cramp situation? It is ultra lame!!! No shakes though, so gotta be happy about that.

How was last night? Glad you survived, lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Happy new year big guy!
> 
> Thanks, was happy about that. Seen my Clen cramp situation? It is ultra lame!!! No shakes though, so gotta be happy about that.
> 
> How was last night? Glad you survived, lol.


That sheet you sent me looks spot on now mate run it!

Hit you back with an email too.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> That sheet you sent me looks spot on now mate run it!
> 
> Hit you back with an email too.


Thanks for that mate, appreciate the help. Pinged you one back with few more queries... lol, never satisfied some people are they?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Thanks for that mate, appreciate the help. Pinged you one back with few more queries... lol, never satisfied some people are they?!


No trouble whatsoever dude


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Rest day today, although might pop in just to try 1RM on Bench or some Core/Cardio, prob the latter to be honest as would want training partner with good spotting for former.

Other than that, lazy day, off to a mates for Snooker and PS3... rock and roll baby.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Today's Back Workout as below:
> 
> *Deadlift* - 12 x 60kg, 5 x 120kg, 3 x 140kg, 1 x 160kg, 1 x 180kg, *1 x 200kg*. As already stated, a new PB for me. Bit of drama surrounding it, the 180kg rep, I lent forward too much half way through it and started falling forwards so bar was almost on the floor but really far away from my body, rather than just restarting it I pulled it from there, got it locked out and then had loads of dark things floating in front of my eyes. Almost passed out. Then 5 min break and went for the 200kg, this was ultra hard for me, truly was my max at the moment. Had a massive grunt half way up, locked it out and then fell to the floor and everything blacked out for a couple of seconds. Then did a really gay air fist pump thing... lol.
> 
> *T-Bar Rows* - These are all excluding Bar weight - 8 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg. Massive hike up from last week and in addition to the Deadlift 1RM PB I am over the moon.
> 
> *Chin Ups* - Failure x 4 sets, got 10 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps and then 4 reps. Was a bit battered by this point but still happy as more or less same reps as last week.
> 
> *DB Shrugs* - 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg, 6 x 50kg. All peak contraction held for 2 seconds as minimum. This weight is too low, think might have to do BB instead next week as DB's don't go higher at this gym.
> 
> *Lat Pull Down* - Burn set, slow and controlled. 25 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg, 16+9 x 40kg. Up on last week, I find on these high reps though that my forearm near the elbow joint hurts and I need to stop before finishing 2nd and 3rd set.
> 
> Workout complete and I felt amazing coming out of this, really nice start to the new year for me.
> 
> Tempted to try Bench 1RM soonish as think I can beat that too. If so that is all 3 compounds have been PB'd while on this cut so far.


Don't believe in taking it easy on New Year's Day then?  congratulations on the pb


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> Don't believe in taking it easy on New Year's Day then?  congratulations on the pb


Just another day for me to be honest, I don't drink at all now, had my fair share in the past. So although stayed up a bit later than usual, I was gagging for gym on New Years Day.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Sweat

Just got in from a 45 minute core blasting session, annihilated my mid section, was non stop circuit based, either bodyweight or with added resistance stuff.

Eaten my post workout solid meal, going to squeeze some salted popcorn into my macro's for today. Want the salt, but also a nice treat while watching a movie in a bit.

Hope all are well.


----------



## flinty90

evening mate hope your ok pal !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> evening mate hope your ok pal !!


Evening big flintster. I'm great mate, just had the aforementioned popcorn treat while watching Total Recall, the original of course. Love that film, cheesy 80's films and music for the win!!

Hope your well too.


----------



## flinty90

im sound mate.. i love them films lol. hav you seen the new totall recall ?? . i need to watch Commando again lol loved that film....


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> im sound mate.. i love them films lol. hav you seen the new totall recall ?? . i need to watch Commando again lol loved that film....


No, not seen the new one mate, was tempted but also got a feeling it'll be turd...

Commando is a class, love the scene where he is running backwards (wide as a truck), with about 30 people chasing him and all shooting but missing and he is just picking them off one at a time... pure epic cheese!

I going to get Running Man today, not seen that in ages either.


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Slept like turd last night, just had stuff on my mind, nothing important but hard to turn off. Anyway, got a couple of errands to do this AM, then shoulders in the afternoon.

Upped my Clen to 160mcg this morning, as have managed to minimise the cramping from earlier in the week. Think weight loss is starting to stall a bit, will see at weekend when do proper weigh in, if it is I will start doing cardio next week. Legs are starting to finally get a bit of shape on them, notice in particular that my upper quads looks very very flat, need to do something for them. Also upper ham's are the same. Also they need some width (already 27"s but to be fair they do not look this big at all).

Hope all are good and carrying on the new year momentum well...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Slept like turd last night, just had stuff on my mind, nothing important but hard to turn off. Anyway, got a couple of errands to do this AM, then shoulders in the afternoon.
> 
> Upped my Clen to 160mcg this morning, as have managed to minimise the cramping from earlier in the week. Think weight loss is starting to stall a bit, will see at weekend when do proper weigh in, if it is I will start doing cardio next week. Legs are starting to finally get a bit of shape on them, notice in particular that my upper quads looks very very flat, need to do something for them. Also upper ham's are the same. Also they need some width (already 27"s but to be fair they do not look this big at all).
> 
> Hope all are good and carrying on the new year momentum well...


whats the damage now mate? (wheres the weight at). i slept like sh!t too.....im sure this tt400 is fukin tri tren lol, dreams are insane atm!

what u get upto new year? x


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the damage now mate? (wheres the weight at). i slept like sh!t too.....im sure this tt400 is fukin tri tren lol, dreams are insane atm!
> 
> what u get upto new year? x


Weight is about 106.4kg I think, so 7.6kg loss since start of December. Next big goal is sub 100kg, but don't think that will be that fast. Maybe mid to late Feb. Tri Tren, lol, mislabled maybe!

New year, just chilled at home with the heavily pregnant wife mate, watched films, had a takeaway, ROCK n ROLL baby! 

What's your plan of attack this year? Lean gains?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Weight is about 106.4kg I think, so 7.6kg loss since start of December. Next big goal is sub 100kg, but don't think that will be that fast. Maybe mid to late Feb. Tri Tren, lol, mislabled maybe!
> 
> New year, just chilled at home with the heavily pregnant wife mate, watched films, had a takeaway, ROCK n ROLL baby!
> 
> What's your plan of attack this year? Lean gains?


ahhh good stuff....i prefer a quiet 1 myself.....but mine was NOT quiet  hows the wife brewing?

my 'plan of attack' will be plenty food with plenty sleep & training......i REALLY try to keep sh!t as simple as possible....or ill lose interest lol. protein will be at 400+ with plenty carbs....it'll be wholesome foods with the odd sh!t here n there (you've seem my food before lol itll just be the same....but more) but ill keep closer tabs on fat gain than i normaly do. really gonna push a lot of energy into legs

decided on- 15weeks

800mg test

400mg tren

400mg mast

+ maybe an oral of some sort (not Dbol)


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh good stuff....i prefer a quiet 1 myself.....but mine was NOT quiet  hows the wife brewing?
> 
> my 'plan of attack' will be plenty food with plenty sleep & training......i REALLY try to keep sh!t as simple as possible....or ill lose interest lol. protein will be at 400+ with plenty carbs....it'll be wholesome foods with the odd sh!t here n there (you've seem my food before lol itll just be the same....but more) but ill keep closer tabs on fat gain than i normaly do. really gonna push a lot of energy into legs
> 
> decided on- 15weeks
> 
> 800mg test
> 
> 400mg tren
> 
> 400mg mast
> 
> + maybe an oral of some sort (not Dbol)


That sounds really good mate, I am adding Mast in in 3 weeks and also upping my Test and Tren I think. Last day of Dbol for me yesterday. Winny and Var now, but might have 2 week orals break first.

You running long esters on all of those?


----------



## Sweat

Right, been running round all over the place doing odd jobs, just finished cleaning the car, not sure it looks any better than I started to be honest, waste of my time.

Get a midday shake in now and gym in an hour or so, canny wait!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> That sounds really good mate, I am adding Mast in in 3 weeks and also upping my Test and Tren I think. Last day of Dbol for me yesterday. Winny and Var now, but might have 2 week orals break first.
> 
> You running long esters on all of those?


i hate dbol lol...fuks me rite up. how long u pulling this cut out for mate or just once u hit a certain bf?

yeh its 1 blend long esters in them all (first time using long esters in tren n mast) 'TNTmast400'. i may add more tren at week 10 to make a 2:2:1 ratio and throw in DNP/winny/var or tbol so im well on my way to greatness on the approach to the summer lol


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> i hate dbol lol...fuks me rite up. how long u pulling this cut out for mate or just once u hit a certain bf?
> 
> yeh its 1 blend long esters in them all (first time using long esters in tren n mast) 'TNTmast400'. i may add more tren at week 10 to make a 2:2:1 ratio and throw in DNP/winny/var or tbol so im well on my way to greatness on the approach to the summer lol


Which brand is that TNTmast400? I am a little dubious about upping my tren, currently Tren E, in case sides are bad, so think will switch to acetate and then can drop it back down fast to mitigate them. Sounds like you got it all sorted mate, road to greatness for you buddy.


----------



## Sweat

Shoulder Workout from this avo:

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press* - 5 x 80kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 95kg, 5 x 100kg, 3 x 105kg + 1 negative. All up on last week by 5-10kg, happy with the 3 @ 105kg, given preceding weight.

*Rear DB Laterals* - 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 15kg, 12 x 17.5kg. This is sooo hard, last set is a killer, will not be moving up on this for a few weeks at least.

*Seated Side DB Laterals* - 15 x 12kg (Kettlebells as someone had 12.5kg DB's), 6 + 1 partial x 20kg. Last set was tough.

*Triple Drop Set DB Front Raises* - 12 x 15kg... into 8-10 x 10kg... into 8-10 x 7.5kg. Repeated this twice, proper messes me up, so hard. Shoulders were pumped after this, so should of taken a photo, but rest of my photo's are unpumped so pointless comparing.

*Calf Raise on Leg Press* - 25 x 150kg, 18+7 x 170kg, 20+5 x 190kg. This was the same weight as last week but I really slowed them down and held contractions longer, thus did not manage last 2 sets in one go before serious cramps. Still got them out with very short breaks.

Got my PWO shake then went and did 10 mins on Treadmill just at 8kph, very slow, but was dripping already from hot gym and clen. After this I thought would finish on some Box Jumps, did 4 sets of 15 reps on a 20" box, killers, saps my energy and burns my calves.

Workout done, another solid workout in my books, happy with increase on Shoulder Press from prior week, one slight negative is that some point during workout I have trapped a nerve or something in my upper neck, near back of my head. Hurting now, but hoping goes soon.


----------



## 25434

Try Biofreeze for the nexk if the pain doesn't go, it's really good but costs a tenner for a tube...best stuff I've tried...burns cold then hot....or if you can do this, try sitting on a hard seat and flop the opposite arm to the side that's hurting down to your side but slightly backwards with your palm facing upwards, then bend your neck over slowly sideways but slightly pulling towards your armpit? sorry if that's hard to understand.

I was given this to do by my osteopath when I pulled a nerve in my neck and had a trap/delt injury...it hurts but it stretches the neck muscle which in turn releases any nerves you may have trapped, if that is what it is...

sorry to intrude by the way.....


----------



## TELBOR

Nice pressing mate :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Try Biofreeze for the nexk if the pain doesn't go, it's really good but costs a tenner for a tube...best stuff I've tried...burns cold then hot....or if you can do this, try sitting on a hard seat and flop the opposite arm to the side that's hurting down to your side but slightly backwards with your palm facing upwards, then bend your neck over slowly sideways but slightly pulling towards your armpit? sorry if that's hard to understand.
> 
> I was given this to do by my osteopath when I pulled a nerve in my neck and had a trap/delt injury...it hurts but it stretches the neck muscle which in turn releases any nerves you may have trapped, if that is what it is...
> 
> sorry to intrude by the way.....


Thanks for the advice, will try the stretch thing you suggested tonight, if that does not help will see about getting some of the Bio stuff.

Not intruding at all Flubs, welcome in my journal any time. 

Where is the AVI of your pins? Gone back to your old one again I see...


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Nice pressing mate :beer:


Thanks buddy. Feel fooked now actually, just hit a wall. Going to go try eat soon, not had my post workout solid meal yet. Hoping it picks me up.


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> Thanks for the advice, will try the stretch thing you suggested tonight, if that does not help will see about getting some of the Bio stuff.
> 
> Not intruding at all [Redacted], welcome in my journal any time.
> 
> Where is the AVI of your pins? Gone back to your old one again I see...


I get brave for a bout 5 mins and put up the odd pic, I don't have the confidence to keep 'em up for long ...durrrrr.....


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> I get brave for a bout 5 mins and put up the odd pic, I don't have the confidence to keep 'em up for long ...durrrrr.....


No one would judge you on here anyway, as it is very supportive network on the whole. That aside your legs looked good on the AVI so no need to hide them!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Shoulder Workout from this avo:
> 
> *Smith Machine Shoulder Press* - 5 x 80kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 95kg, 5 x 100kg, 3 x 105kg + 1 negative. All up on last week by 5-10kg, happy with the 3 @ 105kg, given preceding weight.
> 
> *Rear DB Laterals* - 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 15kg, 12 x 17.5kg. This is sooo hard, last set is a killer, will not be moving up on this for a few weeks at least.
> 
> *Seated Side DB Laterals* - 15 x 12kg (Kettlebells as someone had 12.5kg DB's), 6 + 1 partial x 20kg. Last set was tough.
> 
> *Triple Drop Set DB Front Raises* - 12 x 15kg... into 8-10 x 10kg... into 8-10 x 7.5kg. Repeated this twice, proper messes me up, so hard. Shoulders were pumped after this, so should of taken a photo, but rest of my photo's are unpumped so pointless comparing.
> 
> *Calf Raise on Leg Press* - 25 x 150kg, 18+7 x 170kg, 20+5 x 190kg. This was the same weight as last week but I really slowed them down and held contractions longer, thus did not manage last 2 sets in one go before serious cramps. Still got them out with very short breaks.
> 
> Got my PWO shake then went and did 10 mins on Treadmill just at 8kph, very slow, but was dripping already from hot gym and clen. After this I thought would finish on some Box Jumps, did 4 sets of 15 reps on a 20" box, killers, saps my energy and burns my calves.
> 
> Workout done, another solid workout in my books, happy with increase on Shoulder Press from prior week, one slight negative is that some point during workout I have trapped a nerve or something in my upper neck, near back of my head. Hurting now, but hoping goes soon.


Nice session indeed. Chest and tris for me tomorrow, can't wait as hoping to get the first effects of the gear soon. Will do same session as last time and see how it compares!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session indeed. Chest and tris for me tomorrow, can't wait as hoping to get the first effects of the gear soon. Will do same session as last time and see how it compares!


Thanks buddy. I am really trying to make the most of the gear, telling myself every session that I need to beat previous weights and reps on everything regardless of the calorie deficit. Working so far.

It is ace when the gear kicks in, just the recovery times are amazing, weirdly not getting hardly any DOM's but training to failure on each session, guess it's the gear again.

Look forward to 2moro's log of your chest workout, hoping to see some improvements Ben


----------



## Home Physique

Nice new AVI mate and your back shot in your profile looks great. It's phucking insane how fast that sh*t gets to work!


----------



## mikemull

As above mate, really coming on! Nice session as well but what's with the smth machine?


----------



## JANIKvonD

fantastic sesh yest mate :beer: whats on today?


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Nice new AVI mate and your back shot in your profile looks great. It's phucking insane how fast that sh*t gets to work!


Cheers mate, appreciate it. It does give you a truly great opp for developmenting, I am doing my best to get the most out of it. Using it primarily to sustain all of my current muscle and even add in a little bit more while on this cut. Dropped 8kg in a month, excessive as fook I know. That has started to bring out the shape below my fat a bit, some bodyparts have gone down during the cut, such as arms lost almost 0.5" but actually look bigger and didn't have any fat on them before, so is weird. Overall things going in right direction for me, still got another 10kg+ to lose, ideally while setting new PB's along the way.



mikemull said:


> As above mate, really coming on! Nice session as well but what's with the smth machine?


Cheers mate. It is the only thing they have at that gym, could hoist the bar up from ground and then press I guess but decided to use smith. There leg equipment also sucks, so I train those at home or at other gym if can be a$$ed travelling across there.



JANIKvonD said:


> fantastic sesh yest mate :beer: whats on today?


Thanks buddy. Off to get my mop chopped at 11 prior to new job on monday, wanted to treat myself and get a massage as well, but the place was booked when I wanted it. Arms session this avo, also going to add in a bit of cardio like I did yesterday, just to start me back in a bit. What you up to captain?


----------



## Sweat

Clen cramps subsided after my first day at 160mcg, upped my supp's and water intake to combat it. Then woke up mid last night in agony, my foot had cramped up in some weird as fook position and I could not straighten it. Had to get the missus to massage it for me, lol.

That aside, upped the Clen to 200mcg today for first time, think my stuff is underdosed to be fair, but then again resting HR has gone up +20 beats per minute and I am warmer and getting cramps. Just luckily I guess not getting a single shake.

Hope all are well today.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Thanks buddy. Off to get my mop chopped at 11 prior to new job on monday, wanted to treat myself and get a massage as well, but the place was booked when I wanted it. Arms session this avo, also going to add in a bit of cardio like I did yesterday, just to start me back in a bit. What you up to captain?


eughhhh....cardio :thumbdown: massage sounds ace.....pitty ur no gettin ane 

i fukin hate getting my hair cut......& i only need to sit in my living room as the wifes a hairdersser. im working all day then gonna pummel legs later on


----------



## JANIKvonD

llf clen is a nightmare.....cramps just get unbarable! my ribs & hands got it the worse


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> eughhhh....cardio :thumbdown: massage sounds ace.....pitty ur no gettin ane
> 
> i fukin hate getting my hair cut......& i only need to sit in my living room as the wifes a hairdersser. im working all day then gonna pummel legs later on





JANIKvonD said:


> llf clen is a nightmare.....cramps just get unbarable! my ribs & hands got it the worse


That is class that your missus is a hairdresser, but now I wonder why does your hair always look like turd on the photo's you put up, she getting her own back for something?!! lol :tongue:

Cramps are rank!


----------



## Sweat

Just watching some of the Fedor Bodybuilding videos, loads of them in total, like 47, some are awesome music and really getting me gagging for going to gym later. Cannot wait to destroy every fiber in my bi's, tri's and forearms... bring it!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Get some potassium supps, really helps with clen cramps. Used them throughout prep last season and got cramp a lot less than the time before when I used clen. Well worth a go! :thumb:

Rattle some more!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Get some potassium supps, really helps with clen cramps. Used them throughout prep last season and got cramp a lot less than the time before when I used clen. Well worth a go! :thumb:
> 
> Rattle some more!!!!!!


Hey hey little Keeks!

Which potassium supp's? They are a bit weird with these, being mainly OTC from what I saw due to risk of ODing or some shiz?!

I really am rattling, my list of supp's is now bloody insane, must be 20+ tablets/capsules per day... lol


----------



## Sweat

Ok, just done the aforementioned arm workout for today, wasn't until mid way through the workout I realised today is meant to be legs... lol

But in hindsight it is good as with starting new job next week, I'd prefer to get into the habit of training legs fresh on the weekend and not on a Friday evening after long week.

Will log the workout details in a bit, weights and or reps up on last week again, also added in 10 mins CV at the end... THIS had my heart racing and me dripping in sweat, true to my UKM name I guess. It was only moderate pace as well, but combination of gear and 200mcg of clen took it out of me, pooped now!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Hey hey little Keeks!
> 
> Which potassium supp's? They are a bit weird with these, being mainly OTC from what I saw due to risk of ODing or some shiz?!
> 
> I really am rattling, my list of supp's is now bloody insane, must be 20+ tablets/capsules per day... lol


These are the ones I bought from Ebay. Did make a difference imo so maybe see how you got with the cramp and if you're still getting it quite a lot, maybe try them?!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Potassium-100-Tablets-200mg-blood-pressure-cramp-/190455573011?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c58096a13

Lol, ye, sounds like me too!! And I take loads more when prepping too!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> These are the ones I bought from Ebay. Did make a difference imo so maybe see how you got with the cramp and if you're still getting it quite a lot, maybe try them?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Potassium-100-Tablets-200mg-blood-pressure-cramp-/190455573011?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c58096a13
> 
> Lol, ye, sounds like me too!! And I take loads more when prepping too!


Perfect, cheers for the link, that is what I was after.

I almost feel like I am prepping at the moment, but it is just sustained 3-4 month cut for me, no event at the end.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Perfect, cheers for the link, that is what I was after.
> 
> I almost feel like I am prepping at the moment, but it is just sustained 3-4 month cut for me, no event at the end.


No event at the end!??! Apart from looking buff and achieveing what you want, thats a big event imo!! Its hard work dieting so sticking at it over a period of time is something to be proud of, and looking in the mirror and liking what you see is a blooming good event!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> No event at the end!??! Apart from looking buff and achieveing what you want, thats a big event imo!! Its hard work dieting so sticking at it over a period of time is something to be proud of, and looking in the mirror and liking what you see is a blooming good event!


Haha, true actually, not sure i'll be looking "buff" per se, but maybe slightly better than the fat slob when I started. 

God I am shattered, might need to go for a nap, can you come cook some ovaltine for me and read me a bed time story?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, true actually, not sure i'll be looking "buff" per se, but maybe slightly better than the fat slob when I started.
> 
> God I am shattered, might need to go for a nap, can you come cook some ovaltine for me and read me a bed time story?


Lol, I could do with someone to do that for me, and I could just do with a nap but Ive got food to eat!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Haha, true actually, not sure i'll be looking "buff" per se, but maybe slightly better than the fat slob when I started.
> 
> God I am shattered, might need to go for a nap, can you come cook some ovaltine for me *and read me a bed time story?*


pmsl....like the bo selecta bear? dirty cvnt.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, I could do with someone to do that for me, and I could just do with a nap but Ive got food to eat!!


Pah, your rubbish, I am sacking you.

Anyone else want Keeks old job, she was my Chief of Hot Chocolate Maker and also had side duties of tucking me in and reading Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe to me... doesn't pay that well, actually it is charity work, no pay at all, applications to my PM inbox please before close of play this weekend. Interviews start next week.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....like the bo selecta bear? dirty cvnt.


LMAO... class


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....like the bo selecta bear? dirty cvnt.


 mg: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Sweat said:


> Pah, your rubbish, I am sacking you.
> 
> Anyone else want Keeks old job, she was my Chief of Hot Chocolate Maker and also had side duties of tucking me in and reading Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe to me... doesn't pay that well, actually it is charity work, no pay at all, applications to my PM inbox please before close of play this weekend. Interviews start next week.


Just been sacked!!! Gutted!!!  :thumb: :bounce:

Any work that doesnt involve quark is work thats not worth doing!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just been sacked!!! Gutted!!!  :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> Any work that doesnt involve quark is work thats not worth doing!


I had ordered a massive bath full of quark for you and some of the other female members to wrestle in as my entertainment to help me nod off... not sure how effective it would of been at making me fall asleep... but now your not getting in on this action either!! HA


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I had ordered a massive bath full of quark for you and some of the other female members to wrestle in as my entertainment to help me nod off... not sure how effective it would of been at making me fall asleep... but now your not getting in on this action either!! HA


 mg: Ok, get your book out and I'll make the ovaltine, then point me to the bath of quark.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: Ok, get your book out and I'll make the ovaltine, then point me to the bath of quark.


I really am tired and wanting a nap, now I got mental images of you bathing in a bath of quark... :drool:

LOL.

Who would you want to fight against? Maybe Ruta v Keeks, I think that could be a good line up... I could maybe make some money on the side selling pay per view web cam's of the event... then I will be rich and won't need to work so can just eat, sleep, train... this is a great plan...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg: Ok, get your book out and I'll make the ovaltine, then point me to the bath of quark.


carefull what u find at the bottom on the bath :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I really am tired and wanting a nap, now I got mental images of you bathing in a bath of quark... :drool:
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Who would you want to fight against? Maybe Ruta v Keeks, I think that could be a good line up... I could maybe make some money on the side selling pay per view web cam's of the event... then I will be rich and won't need to work so can just eat, sleep, train... this is a great plan...


You've got it all sussed havent you?! To be fair, Id probably make enough entertainment on my own...........me in a bath full of quark :drool:  :drool: :001_tt2:



JANIKvonD said:


> carefull what u find at the bottom on the bath :whistling:


Me!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> You've got it all sussed havent you?! To be fair, Id probably make enough entertainment on my own...........me in a bath full of quark :drool:  :drool: :001_tt2:
> 
> Me!!!!!!!


You do realise that even though you have agreed to all this in jest, I am taken anything you have written above as a legal contract and booking you into my diary for a week next saturday... this is going to be fooking ace!!

Just need to find a way to offload the missus and also explain to her why my bank statement is showing I spent £1500 on Quark... will figure that out later.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> You do realise that even though you have agreed to all this in jest, I am taken anything you have written above as a legal contract and booking you into my diary for a week next saturday... this is going to be fooking ace!!
> 
> Just need to find a way to offload the missus and also explain to her why my bank statement is showing I spent £1500 on Quark... will figure that out later.


PMSL!!!! Seriously, bath full of quark, Im there!!!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> You do realise that even though you have agreed to all this in jest, I am taken anything you have written above as a legal contract and booking you into my diary for a week next saturday... this is going to be fooking ace!!
> 
> Just need to find a way to offload the missus and also explain to her why my bank statement is showing I spent £1500 on Quark... will figure that out later.


fuk that....half fill it with quark, then find something to cut it with (she'll never no the difference). all we need is some sort of white creamy substance to cut it with?......hmmmm


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk that....half fill it with quark, then find something to cut it with (she'll never no the difference). all we need is some sort of white creamy substance to cut it with?......hmmmm


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I would know! :sneaky2: Pure quark or it aint happening!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I would know! :sneaky2: Pure quark or it aint happening!


My special man love juice looks and I imagine tastes just like quark though... you would never know.

My journal has gone RIGHHHHTTT off topic, I don't mind at all, random stuff.com!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> My special man love juice looks and I imagine tastes just like quark though... you would never know.
> 
> My journal has gone RIGHHHHTTT off topic, I don't mind at all, random stuff.com!!


 :lol: :lol: Noooooooo, nothing compares to quark!

Anyway, back to your journal.....enjoy legs tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sweat

Onto more relevant topics, anyone know a decent caesin that mixes well and tastes ok but is reasonable priced. Mix>Price>Taste is my ranking order. Current product from BBW was cheap, tastes naff and does not mix at all, lumpy bits of powder down your throat. I used Optimum Nutrition and that is nice, but also fairly pricey so thought would ask for thoughts from you guys before I order.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Onto more relevant topics, anyone know a decent caesin that mixes well and tastes ok but is reasonable priced. Mix>Price>Taste is my ranking order. Current product from BBW was cheap, tastes naff and does not mix at all, lumpy bits of powder down your throat. I used Optimum Nutrition and that is nice, but also fairly pricey so thought would ask for thoughts from you guys before I order.


Protein works mate 

It's unflavoured so I add.one.scoop of it with a scoop of flavoured whey and you've got a good blend.

It's 27g protein a scoop too!


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Diet went a bit out the window yesterday, still got my protein in, but in the evening went to cinema and ended up eating Haribo Strawbs and Popcorn, these put me a good 800-900 calories above my limit. 

Either tomorrow or today is rest day and the other is legs, calves are painful today so wouldn't mind putting legs off till tomorrow but then again, might just get them out of the way this afternoon then can totally chill tomorrow before starting new job on Monday.

Hope all have a fun packed weekend.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Diet went a bit out the window yesterday, still got my protein in, but in the evening went to cinema and ended up eating Haribo Strawbs and Popcorn, these put me a good 800-900 calories above my limit.
> 
> Either tomorrow or today is rest day and the other is legs, calves are painful today so wouldn't mind putting legs off till tomorrow but then again, might just get them out of the way this afternoon then can totally chill tomorrow before starting new job on Monday.
> 
> Hope all have a fun packed weekend.


Have a good weekend mate


----------



## Sweat

M-M-Monsssterrr session! Legs are well and truly destroyed, upped weights on every exercise from last week, was a killer, such a hard workout. Mid way through my squats (middle of workout) one of the PT's came across to say hello, and he was like "what the fook are you on at the moment mate, you are shaking like crazy", I had not even realised, but looked down and hands were shaking really bad, think the clen and pushing myself that hard might of been the cause. Lol.

Workout as below:

*Leg Curls* - 15 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 10 x 65kg, 8 x 75kg. All up on last week by approx 5kg each.

*Leg Extensions* - 20 x 37.5kg, 15 x 52.5kg, 12 x 67.5kg, 10 x 77.5kg. All up, by 2.5kg each, last set I got all good form and heavier weight than last week where I had struggled a bit on last ones so really happy.

*Machine Leg Press* - Stack @ 190kg + 20kg plate for 10 reps. Up 10kg from last week.

Did next two in wrong order this week, was meant to be more curls, then squats, but did it this way. Not too worried as both were up anyway.

*Smith Machine Squats* - 5 x 90kg, 5 x 120kg, 5 x 140g, 2 x 150kg. Last week I only got 3 on 140kg, this week I got full 5 so went for another set, but legs were fooked after Ext/Curls/Press above. Got two anyway. All rest are up by 10kg on last week.

*Leg Curls* - 6 x 80kg + 4 negatives @ 80kg also. Up on last week both in reps and weight. BOOM.

Finally the killer...

*Triple set* - Leg Ext 25 x 37.5kg into Leg Press 30 x 90kg into DB Lunges 10 x 8kg's. Short rest then Leg Ext 20 x 45kg, Leg Press 30 x 100kg, DB Lunges 10 x 8kg. Really really was farked by this point, didn't know wheter to sit, stand, lie down...

Workout complete! Food time soon.


----------



## Keeks

Good moan-worthy leg session there! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Good moan-worthy leg session there! :thumb:


Haha, it was a bit of a moan you're right! lol

Just had some chicken and rice, also got really bad Hamstring cramps. Need those pottasium supp's to arrive.

Taken some more Taurine, Magnesium and Water. Might have another banana later but messes up my macro's. Will see how I get on, seem to get them a lot worse in the muscle group I have just worked that day. Guess they are depleted of something.

Clen @ 200mcg today, not sure wheter to up it to 240mcg tomorrow, might see what others have gone up to on it. Tomorrow is day 7 or 8, so half way through then back on ECA, prefer ECA for sure.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session for a Saturday mate :beer:

Haribo and popcorn, perfect


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Nice session for a Saturday mate :beer:
> 
> Haribo and popcorn, perfect


your avi they look like nice carrots mate ..


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Nice session for a Saturday mate :beer:
> 
> Haribo and popcorn, perfect


Food of kings mate!! I actually lifted really well on legs today(for my weak legs anyway), I am crediting the Haribo's!

Notice you got your pins as your new avi, looking very bronzed... maybe even a bit orange actually... you been photoshop'ing them?!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> your avi they look like nice carrots mate ..


Yeah instagram went ott lol

I'll change it


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Food of kings mate!! I actually lifted really well on legs today(for my weak legs anyway), I am crediting the Haribo's!
> 
> Notice you got your pins as your new avi, looking very bronzed... maybe even a bit orange actually... you been photoshop'ing them?!


Flinty said he had something to help his turbo charged session last night lol

Instagram


----------



## biglbs

Good man ,,,pain...................and more pain,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah instagram went ott lol
> 
> I'll change it


use your back avi mate looks good..


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Good man ,,,pain...................and more pain,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Haha, we love it don't we... sadistic fooks! 



R0BLET said:


> Flinty said he had something to help his turbo charged session last night lol
> 
> Instagram


My mate was harping on about this Instagram thing, saying it is really good, he described it as Twitter (which I don't use), but just with pictures. Did not know you can edit them as well.

You use it much?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> use your back avi mate looks good..


Done  x



Sweat said:


> My mate was harping on about this Instagram thing, saying it is really good, he described it as Twitter (which I don't use), but just with pictures. Did not know you can edit them as well.
> 
> You use it much?


Is it lol, I just use it to edit pics


----------



## Sweat

Just went into the garage to get the drill to put up a couple of shelves and ended up deciding to try set a new 1RM on my Bench as been wanting to for a while, note also that I am @ 1550 calories so far today and I have already done a very draining leg session...

Current PB is 140kg, which I got about 8 weeks ago.

Here is how it went:

25 x Bar

8 x 60kg

5 x 90kg

3 x 105kg

1 x 120kg

1 x 135kg

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd

1 x 150kg... NEW PB BABY, was tempted to film it but did not want to in case form was off, as it happens it went up rather easily with text book form. Will try 155-160kg in next few weeks and get mate to film the last 2 lifts.

Happy with that and did it all in my jeans and a jumper, lol, only bit of gym gear I used was my wrist straps.

BOOOM BABY!!!! Really cannot wait to see what weights I will be throwing around when no longer in calorie deficit! Bodybuilding is my main goal, but also I want to at least be semi strong.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice! That's all


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Flinty said he had something to help his turbo charged session last night lol
> 
> Instagram


LOL have to agree i missed them off my food list yesterday but i had about 4 or 5 liquirice allsorts 45 minutes before session lol thats why i was strong as fcuk ... there like steroids for the fat cnut !!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice! That's all


Thanks mate.



flinty90 said:


> LOL have to agree i missed them off my food list yesterday but i had about 4 or 5 liquirice allsorts 45 minutes before session lol thats why i was strong as fcuk ... there like steroids for the fat cnut !!


I find Jelly Babies or Soft Fruits (like the soft mints but fruits). Both are ace!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fook me Sweat, if your not stood on scales your squeezing some kind of weights session in!

Your a loon 

Well done though :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Fook me Sweat, if your not stood on scales your squeezing some kind of weights session in!
> 
> Your a loon
> 
> Well done though :beer:


This really made me chuckle, really trying not to stand on scales now. It is hard, I thought quitting booze after being dependant on it for years was hard... but it is nothing in comparison to my obsession with the scales... they have there own gravitational pull for me.

Thanks for the well done. I am actually chuffed with that. Tren is my new best friend! Actually I might have an affair with Tren, she is a wicked little minx.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> This really made me chuckle, really trying not to stand on scales now. It is hard, I thought quitting booze after being dependant on it for years was hard... but it is nothing in comparison to my obsession with the scales... they have there own gravitational pull for me.
> 
> Thanks for the well done. I am actually chuffed with that. Tren is my new best friend! Actually I might have an affair with Tren, she is a wicked little minx.


Tren is excellent, if you can hack it. I was fine on it, but seems it's chance if you are lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Tren is excellent, if you can hack it. I was fine on it, but seems it's chance if you are lol


I will be upping my tren a bit soon... need to start making some proper gains... or losses... or both actually! Upping the test too and 200mg var and Test is going up and adding Mast in the mix... think that should tick me over!


----------



## Home Physique

Congrats on 150kg bench.

Came in for vid.

Left dissapointed.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I will be upping my tren a bit soon... need to start making some proper gains... or losses... or both actually! Upping the test too and 200mg var and Test is going up and adding Mast in the mix... think that should tick me over!


What to? I went to 300mg along with 600mg mast. Work very well together 

What's the var for then?? Strength...... you have tren, vascular looks..... you have tren??

Just asking bro, not criticising anything


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Congrats on 150kg bench.
> 
> Came in for vid.
> 
> Left dissapointed.


Knew I should of video'd it, but to be honest, it was not anywhere near as hard as I'd imagined. Will defo beat it very very shortly and will video it.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> What to? I went to 300mg along with 600mg mast. Work very well together
> 
> What's the var for then?? Strength...... you have tren, vascular looks..... you have tren??
> 
> Just asking bro, not criticising anything


Tren does do both those jobs, but don't want to go crazy high on Tren in case sides get bad, this should allow me to get what I want hopefully. If not, it is trial and error and next time I will not use the var.


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Onto more relevant topics, anyone know a decent caesin that mixes well and tastes ok but is reasonable priced. Mix>Price>Taste is my ranking order. Current product from BBW was cheap, tastes naff and does not mix at all, lumpy bits of powder down your throat. I used Optimum Nutrition and that is nice, but also fairly pricey so thought would ask for thoughts from you guys before I order.


Hello pal, I've used MP in the past for casein, it's real smooth and mixes very well! Reasonably priced too.

I no longer use it as I prefer raw milk with whey isolate and evoo for bed time now:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Top man,nice pressing reps


----------



## marty341

Congrats Sweat, 150kg on a deficit isn't too shabby lol. What was your previous PR?


----------



## biglbs

marty341 said:


> Congrats Sweat, 150kg on a deficit isn't too shabby lol. What was your previous PR?


149k pmsl


----------



## marty341

biglbs said:


> 149k pmsl


Still a PR though lol.


----------



## Huntingground

Nice lift mate, well done.


----------



## biglbs

marty341 said:


> Still a PR though lol.


er yes,


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Hello pal, I've used MP in the past for casein, it's real smooth and mixes very well! Reasonably priced too.
> 
> I no longer use it as I prefer raw milk with whey isolate and evoo for bed time now:thumb:


Cheers mate, I had seen this one, but wasn't sure what MP was like at for-filling orders in a timely manner, heard they were crud now. Will take a look either way, as only got 4-5 days of ceasin left.



biglbs said:


> Top man,nice pressing reps


Thanks buddy.



marty341 said:


> Congrats Sweat, 150kg on a deficit isn't too shabby lol. What was your previous PR?


Thanks mate, prior PR was 140kg 8 weeks ago and I struggled with the 140kg... but 150kg was easier weirdly.



Huntingground said:


> Nice lift mate, well done.


Cheers bruiser, might be able to chase down a BP PR close to yours in near future, but still a million miles off your very nice Squat and DL. You have got a proper good 3 lift total. Would love be up at those heights.


----------



## Keeks

Hey there! Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Hey there! Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well!!


Awww, that's very sweet of you, thanks!

Good morning also! :thumb:


----------



## marty341

Morning pal, my MP orders are pretty swift tbf, decent quality too.

I'm using their true protein whey isolate at the mo, awesome flavours!

Good luck with your new job tomorrow buddy.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Tren does do both those jobs, but don't want to go crazy high on Tren in case sides get bad, this should allow me to get what I want hopefully. If not, it is trial and error and next time I will not use the var.


Yeah I get what you mean on the high dose mate. What will var bring to the table though??

Morning btw  x


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Morning pal, my MP orders are pretty swift tbf, decent quality too.
> 
> I'm using their true protein whey isolate at the mo, awesome flavours!
> 
> Good luck with your new job tomorrow buddy.


Thanks mate.



R0BLET said:


> Yeah I get what you mean on the high dose mate. What will var bring to the table though??
> 
> Morning btw  x


Pure awesomeness I am hoping, or just help with more lean gains. My understanding is it is basically like Winny but with none of the joint pains.

Basically you are saying no point adding it to the mix? I had checked my cycle with a few people on here before I made these recent future adjustments and ordered more gear but still fully open to your thoughts on it. I am not going stupid high on anything and also got a reasonable amount of muscle mass to make use of the gear I think without it just being wasted.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:



> Pure awesomeness I am hoping, or just help with more lean gains. My understanding is it is basically like Winny but with none of the joint pains.
> 
> Basically you are saying no point adding it to the mix? I had checked my cycle with a few people on here before I made these recent future adjustments and ordered more gear but still fully open to your thoughts on it. I am not going stupid high on anything and also got a reasonable amount of muscle mass to make use of the gear I think without it just being wasted.


Pure awesomeness is a must!! 

Well I am saying that, but I'm sure you've asked people with more knowledge than moi lol

From my point of view I just think your already using the best anabolic and androgenic things available, so 1400mg of var a week wouldn't be a good return on investment pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Agreed. Better off with winny imo. Var is over priced and widely regarded as a woman's aas. Get on 100mg ed winny and that will harden you up more than var I reckon.

Disclaimer - I haven't used either compound I'm just repeating what I've read on the interweb. 

But seriously use winny


----------



## biglbs

Var will make you stronger if you take enough,can you still get anapolon (naps 50)these days?if you wanna go mad bung one of these in per day for a few weeks --later in course......boom,or heptilate.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pure awesomeness is a must!!
> 
> Well I am saying that, but I'm sure you've asked people with more knowledge than moi lol
> 
> From my point of view I just think your already using the best anabolic and androgenic things available, so 1400mg of var a week wouldn't be a good return on investment pmsl


Will think on it. Got the Var already, but can hold off using it if I decide it not going to add significantly.



Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed. Better off with winny imo. Var is over priced and widely regarded as a woman's aas. Get on 100mg ed winny and that will harden you up more than var I reckon.
> 
> Disclaimer - I haven't used either compound I'm just repeating what I've read on the interweb.
> 
> But seriously use winny


I get niggly joints already and heard var is same as winny but none of those issues, just that you got to run the var at slightly higher doses. Doing a long cycle so can experiment with both and see.



biglbs said:


> Var will make you stronger if you take enough,can you still get anapolon (naps 50)these days?if you wanna go mad bung one of these in per day for a few weeks --later in course......boom,or heptilate.


Can get hold of Nap50's and also something I might try later, but for time being as already got the Var, if I do take an oral, the next oral will be the Var I think.


----------



## TELBOR

Crack on then son :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Unless you're 100% on your var there's a good chance its winny anyway lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Unless you're 100% on your var there's a good chance its winny anyway lol


Pmsl, true.

What lab is it sweat?


----------



## Sweat

Just looking at my lifts now, am sat at a 510kg total lift now @ 105kg BW, made up of 150kg Bench, 200kg DL, 160kg Squat.

Based on progress over past 6-8 weeks, I think in the next 4-6 weeks I can defo up the Bench and Squat some more, thinking Bench up to 155-160kg, Squat up to 170kg. Hopefully with me dropping to 100kg BW or so. The Deadlift, I am not so sure on, maybe I can up it, but it was very very tough for me. Maybe target 205kg.

Goals are still 100% focused on cutting, but wanting to set myself goals of continuing to increase strength while cutting if possible to maintain this.

Overall I will have an ok strong press, but a weak DL and a very poor Squat. Only started squatting very recently though, and was mid way into this journal that my squat over took my bench press, lol, maybe 8 weeks ago.

Maybe should just be happy if I can maintain the above Bench of 150kg, but either way I need to get the rest up as they are way out of line. DL should be 250kg and Squat 200kg if comparing to my bench and bodyweight and I was training for strength/power, which of course I am not, just a side goal.

Bit of a ramble on here, just putting some thoughts down on e-paper, lol.


----------



## biglbs

Long as you are enjoying it mate,that is the main thing of all.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Unless you're 100% on your var there's a good chance its winny anyway lol


Yeah, i'd heard this is often the case actually. Very hard to tell as well i guess.



R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, true.
> 
> What lab is it sweat?


ProChem currently, most of new stuff I just ordered is BSI.



biglbs said:


> Long as you are enjoying it mate,that is the main thing of all.


I am fooking loving it, hit the nail on the head here mate, that is truly all that matters at the end of the day.

Need to remember to enjoy the journey as in this game we never truly reach our destination...


----------



## TELBOR

Ffs, BSI here too lol

Never rated PC Orals tbh, but bang the fcukers down lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Ffs, BSI here too lol
> 
> Never rated PC Orals tbh, but bang the fcukers down lol


They are getting a lot of forum "chat" or whatever, will see how they are, hopefully as good as everyone is banging on about and it is not just some clever marketing.


----------



## Sweat

Oh, almost forgot to log my workout for today.

Well to be honest cannot really class it as a workout, was a rest day but popped in and did 20 mins on treadmill, was going to do 40 mins, but my calves were PUMPED to fooked, could barely walk.

Something is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## TELBOR

Totally forgot...... your at work aren't you!!

Hope you've have a good first day mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fukin hate first days at work, can just see u eating ur peices on ur break...scared to make eye contact with any1 & just stairing at the floor :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

He'll have been sat at lunch with the spotty one, the fat one and the one that smells of pi55.................oh hang on that was me at school........ :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin hate first days at work, can just see u eating ur peices on ur break...scared to make eye contact with any1 & just stairing at the floor :lol:


Poor sod will stand out like a sore thumb!

Ginger, meals in several Tupperware tubs and shakes, oh and massive shoulders pmsl


----------



## Huntingground

How did your first day go mate? Where is the job?

Can't be as bad as the factory job I had in Hull at Needler's sweet factory down Sculcoates Lane, £3 an hour (1992) so I was doing 16 hour shifts on a production line.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Totally forgot...... your at work aren't you!!
> 
> Hope you've have a good first day mate :beer:


Yes was at work thus not been on forums today...



JANIKvonD said:


> fukin hate first days at work, can just see u eating ur peices on ur break...scared to make eye contact with any1 & just stairing at the floor :lol:


Lol, yeah, totally intimidated by all the other people.



Ginger Ben said:


> He'll have been sat at lunch with the spotty one, the fat one and the one that smells of pi55.................oh hang on that was me at school........ :crying:


Sat in my car actually, just due to having a meeting at another site just after lunch, will be sitting on the geek table tomorrow no doubt tho



R0BLET said:


> Poor sod will stand out like a sore thumb!
> 
> Ginger, meals in several Tupperware tubs and shakes, oh and massive shoulders pmsl


LMAO, I only had 1 tupperware and 2 shakes during the day. Did not want to look OTT on my first week, trying to explain to new people how important it is that I eat all this protein blah blah blah...


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> How did your first day go mate? Where is the job?
> 
> Can't be as bad as the factory job I had in Hull at Needler's sweet factory down Sculcoates Lane, £3 an hour (1992) so I was doing 16 hour shifts on a production line.


First day went well, shattered now as was up dead early and also did a chest workout and then 20 mins of cardio afterwards.

The job is for a sweet company near York actually, bit of a drive but a good role so worth it. I know the Needlers factory, not sure if it is still around tho. 16 hours is some proper graft, I did this over the summers at Birdseye Pea factory, 7 days a week for about 10 weeks solid. Paid for my booze for the next year at uni.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> First day went well, shattered now as was up dead early and also did a chest workout and then 20 mins of cardio afterwards.
> 
> The job is for a sweet company near York actually, bit of a drive but a good role so worth it. I know the Needlers factory, not sure if it is still around tho. 16 hours is some proper graft, I did this over the summers at Birdseye Pea factory, 7 days a week for about 10 weeks solid. Paid for my booze for the next year at uni.


Good lad, gotta take the work wherever it is.

Are you at uni in Hull? I thought you was from 'Ull


----------



## Sweat

Right, logging the Chest workout for tonight, bit disappointed as only managed to up about half of the exercises from last week, maybe a bit more, but was very tired after first day at work. Also as I said above I did 20 mins of HIIT as well, totally shafted now.

Workout as below:

*Incline DB Flyes* - 15 x 22.5kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg. This was all up on last week, BOOM! 

*Cable Cross Overs* - 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 15kg, 8 x 15kg, 10 x 15kg. Last week I only managed last set on 15's so got 3 sets out this week, albiet 3rd one was only 8 reps. 30 secs rest between sets.

*Low Incline DB Flye* - 7 x 45kg, 6 x 45kg. Last week got 8 @ 40, then 8 @ 45kg. So tried starting on the 45kg but couldn't even manage first 8. Disappointed.

*Flat BB Press* - 6 x 100kg, 5 x 115kg. These are rest paused. Last week I got 6+1 ass on 110kg, this week 5 on 115kg. So about the same I think. Again a bit disappointed.

*Neutral Grip DB Press* - 10 x 30kg, 7 x 30kg, 8 x 30kg... fooked by this point. Cardio, all the weights before this and lack of sleep has wiped me out...

Over and out for today.


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Good lad, gotta take the work wherever it is.
> 
> Are you at uni in Hull? I thought you was from 'Ull


Both mate, I went to Uni in 'ull and also live here, stayed local for Uni purely for financial reasons, my parents were fairly poor so was easier.

Left uni 8-9 years ago now though, getting on! 

You used to live here too then ye?


----------



## Huntingground

Was at Uni in the early 90s mate, used to live mainly Newland Avenue area, drink in Gardeners Arms etc, also used to go in clubs in town, The Room, LAs etc.

Had a great time, Oasis bar/club 50p any drink, yehaa!!!


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Was at Uni in the early 90s mate, used to live mainly Newland Avenue area, drink in Gardeners Arms etc, also used to go in clubs in town, The Room, LAs etc.
> 
> Had a great time, Oasis bar/club 50p any drink, yehaa!!!


Think all of them are closed now, apart from Gardeners, I smashed in those places a lot in Uni days, 5-7 days a week very heavy drinking and partying. Good times.


----------



## JANIKvonD

40kg db flys lol good effort ya big coont


----------



## Ginger Ben

40kg flys is fvcking bonkers


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> 40kg db flys lol good effort ya big coont





Ginger Ben said:


> 40kg flys is fvcking bonkers


Haha, it is getting better. Is fun to do flyes first, so much stronger and for me seems to be really helping bring my chest along.

Morning all by the way.

Back workout this evening, done all my prep for meals so food should be on the dot today. Yesterday's wasn't that bad to be honest, but prob about 500 calories over target, bad prep on first day.

Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'll give it a go and see how i get on, hopefully nobody will be using the 60's

:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day ginge!

Bet you finger bang your boss by the end of the week


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good day ginge!
> 
> Bet you finger bang your boss by the end of the week


----------



## JANIKvonD

another days hard shaft....i mean graft?


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Knew I should of video'd it, but to be honest, it was not anywhere near as hard as I'd imagined. Will defo beat it very very shortly and will video it.


Just yanking ya plank mate. You'll have to come round to ours and show me how it's done!


----------



## Sweat

Haha, was actually a very hard days graft to be fair, firstly I been tossing it off for months so any work would seem hard just having to do it for 9 hours or so, but today I was in the factory, doing all the manual work trying to get a good grasp of the products etc etc, doing that for the balance of this week in various departments. Is cool thing to do but very tiring.

Did 35 mins cardio at lunch, was a bit of a mess in the afternoon as hadn't cooled down properly after cardio and before jumping in shower. Which meant as was putting work gear back on I was still sweating... nice...

Back workout done this evening, gym was mega rammed with fooking tools, but got the full session in the order I wanted, just had to do DL's on the smith machine, fooking lame, not doing it on that again...

Workout as below:

*Deadlifts (Smith Machine [email protected])* - 10 x 100kg, 8 x 140kg, 5 x 160kg, 2 x 190kg, fail x 210kg. No pre workout or anything today and crud diet to be fair so not very good weights.

*DB Rows* - 8 x 45kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg.

*Chins* - 8, 6, 5, 5. Still weak on these, need to get BW down to 55kg and then it will be easy...

*BB Shrugs* - 6 x 130kg, 6 x 130kg, 5 x 130kg. Had been using DB's prior weeks, but only go up to 50kg so did BB, peak contraction held on all, but only managed 5 on last set and wanted 6.

*Lat Pull Down Burn Set* - 25 x 40kg, 18+7 x 40kg, 15+10 x 40kg. As prior weeks, my lats are totally fine and can handle a ton more weight, but arms and traps hurt like hell on these high reps... weird.

Workout done, calories are v.low today as timings went out window and also did the unplanned midday cardio. Getting on a bit now to try get more in tonight, but will think on how to do this better, think once into job properly will be a lot easier.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Just yanking ya plank mate. You'll have to come round to ours and show me how it's done!


Haha! Yeah, i'm up for a session or two some time matey, either at yours, mine or a non home gym. Would be good to get your input on my form on various things etc.

Hit me up on PM if you want my mobile and we can sort out a time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mate.you still did.cardio and a weight session, can't ask for more than that! Great effort imo.


----------



## PHMG

i hate that. by the time ive done cardio in the morning and then walked to work, im soaked through.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate.you still did.cardio and a weight session, can't ask for more than that! Great effort imo.


I guess, just critical of myself. Thanks.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i hate that. by the time ive done cardio in the morning and then walked to work, im soaked through.


Lol, I know, it is farking rank. Wish there was some amazing technique to just stop dead the post training sweating process...

How is your training going big guy? Still just doing GH/Peps? I'm subbed to your journo anyway, so can read it in there I guess... just lazy...


----------



## PHMG

Sweat said:


> I guess, just critical of myself. Thanks.
> 
> Lol, I know, it is farking rank. Wish there was some amazing technique to just stop dead the post training sweating process...
> 
> How is your training going big guy? Still just doing GH/Peps? I'm subbed to your journo anyway, so can read it in there I guess... just lazy...


yooooooouuu bastard!! f.ucking read that shi.t!


----------



## Bad Alan

Like ben said, accomplished everything. Will take you a week or two to get in a good routine. Stay positive and try be as consistent as you can! Patience is a virtue


----------



## liam0810

You're a bit like me on pull ups mate although you weigh about 15kg more than me. I'm awful at them!

For shrugs I did 100 reps as quick as I could for the last few weeks and it fcuks you up the next day! Try it but make sure you strap up and when you fail, don't undo your straps, 8 breaths and go again.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Like ben said, accomplished everything. Will take you a week or two to get in a good routine. Stay positive and try be as consistent as you can! Patience is a virtue


Today is rest day so am actually glad of that to be honest so that I can prep for Thursday/Friday, might do abs in my garage but if not then can squeeze them onto one of the other 2 sessions and do them again at weekend. Patience is defo something I lack... lol



liam0810 said:


> You're a bit like me on pull ups mate although you weigh about 15kg more than me. I'm awful at them!
> 
> For shrugs I did 100 reps as quick as I could for the last few weeks and it fcuks you up the next day! Try it but make sure you strap up and when you fail, don't undo your straps, 8 breaths and go again.


Always been crud on the pull ups mate, before could not even do 2, so at least now I can almost get a set out, but it seems to of stalled. Think I need to start forcing the negatives out when I fail with jumping the positive or something.

100 rep shrugs sounds lovely... er... 

You and Bad Alan will kill me off with these nasty as fook giant sets... lol


----------



## Huntingground

Rest, what is that 

How's it going mate?

What is your weight now? Still cutting? What are you using? Diet etc?

If you think, fck me, he is a laze cnut, he should read the journal, you are probably right but I'm in work and doing stuff in background. That is my excuse


----------



## biglbs

Morning buddy ,you training later?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning name by nature 

What possesses a man to do cardio on day 2's lunch break lol

Have a good day mate


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Rest, what is that
> 
> How's it going mate?
> 
> What is your weight now? Still cutting? What are you using? Diet etc?
> 
> If you think, fck me, he is a laze cnut, he should read the journal, you are probably right but I'm in work and doing stuff in background. That is my excuse


Going good mate, got another 1.1kg off in past 6 days or so, definate slow down. Brings the total to 9.1kg since start of December.

Will be continuing cut for foreseeable, want those abs... lol

Diet is 2200-2400 calories and 350g protein if not more, lot of shakes based to be fair for convience. I alternating ECA and Clen, 2 weeks each, on Clen at the moment, but not rating the actual stuff I got.

I got DNP and T3 in my goodie jar too, but not using them yet. I also added in cardio this week for first time in my cut, done from 10-40 mins each session.



biglbs said:


> Morning buddy ,you training later?


Morning mate, rest day today, so using it for prep for Thur/Fri, but might squeeze in abs/cv at home if time permits...


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning name by nature
> 
> What possesses a man to do cardio on day 2's lunch break lol
> 
> Have a good day mate


Morning, lol, I got roped into it. Whole group of them go to gym, or running or biking or swimming everyday. Not doing it today but might join them for a sesh or 2 a week.


----------



## biglbs

Going all rather swimmingly then......good bloody work.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning, lol, I got roped into it. Whole group of them go to gym, or running or biking or swimming everyday. Not doing it today but might join them for a sesh or 2 a week.


Sounds pretty good tbh, nice to be round people who want to be "fit"


----------



## Sweat

Breif update, not done any ABS or Cardio yet, but still time.

Weight this morning was 104.9kg, so 9.1kg loss since start of December. For you people that like stones, it is 18 Stone >>>> 16.5 Stone

Really not rating the Clen, don't think it helping at all, dud product for sure. ECA start again on Sunday... YAY!


----------



## liam0810

What clen you using?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> What clen you using?


Chinese Clen as below...


----------



## Huntingground

Hello mate,

Are you refeeding/carbing up in a specific time window?


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Are you refeeding/carbing up in a specific time window?


Morning mate,

Diet is 180-220g carbs, 350-400g pro and 30g fat, carbs are Meal 1, then pre and post workout. Not having any specific day for recarbing, done 2 recarbs in the duration of the cut so far. Christmas Day and then New Years Eve.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Diet is 180-220g carbs, 350-400g pro and 30g fat, carbs are Meal 1, then pre and post workout. Not having any specific day for recarbing, done 2 recarbs in the duration of the cut so far. Christmas Day and then New Years Eve.


Fair enough, much higher carbs than me so not a keto but a timed carbs diet.

Seems to be working, well done.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Chinese Clen as below...
> 
> View attachment 107113
> View attachment 107114


I've used them mate and was having to take 6 a day to feel them. They do work, just not the strongest


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Chinese Clen as below...
> 
> View attachment 107113
> View attachment 107114


these are the strongest ones iv used mate....but mines didnt have a ribbed seal? 160mg and i could barely write lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite pumper, 3ml TMTE eh?....how long u been on cycle now mate?

WHATS THE GAME PLAN!.......AGAIN :lol:


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> How did your first day go mate? Where is the job?
> 
> Can't be as bad as the factory job I had in Hull at Needler's sweet factory down Sculcoates Lane, £3 an hour (1992) so I was doing 16 hour shifts on a production line.


That's long now mate, land was developed about 10 years ago, still remember the big bags of seconds you use to be able to get though.

Surprised I had any teeth as a kid.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite pumper, 3ml TMTE eh?....how long u been on cycle now mate?
> 
> WHATS THE GAME PLAN!.......AGAIN :lol:


Atm I on 800mg Test, 400mg Tren plus some orals, soon to be 1000mg Test, 600mg Tren and 400-600mg Mast I think... plus maybe orals...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Atm I on 800mg Test, 400mg Tren plus some orals, soon to be 1000mg Test, 600mg Tren and 400-600mg Mast I think... plus maybe orals...


Note this one down mate,it has done you well,is it bsi pmsl???


----------



## Sweat

Shoulder Workout today went fooking ace to be fair, still on the massive calorie deficit + the cardio for 20 mins and even managed to press the 50kg DB's... @liam0810 I still got a way to go to catch you up but will be chasing you soon you pressing freak!

Workout as below:

*DB Shoulder Press* - 25 x 12.5kg, 12 x 22.5kg, 5 x 35kg, 5 x 45kg, 3 x 50kg. Last 2 sets I happy with, 45's I could of done more reps, the 50's, 3 reps was my max as didn't have a spotter and didn't want to risk form/injury.

*Rear Delt Raises* - 12 x 15kg, 12 x 15kg, 12 x 17.5kg. First set up on last week, other 2 the same.

*Seated Side Raises* - 15 x 15kg, 6 x 20kg. First set up again, 2nd set the same.

*Front DB Raises Drop Set* - 12 x 15kg>>> 6 x 10kg>>> 6 x 7.5kg. Repeated the whole lot. The reps on the 2 drop's might be down on last week but shoulders were fried!

*Calf Raises on Leg Press* - 25 x 170kg, 25 x 190kg, 25 x 190kg+20kg plate. All sets up by 20kg on prior week.

Then did 20 mins HIIT.

Photo taken as below, I am now at 104.9kg, so 9.1kg down on start of December. Stomach looks a bit rubbish, as had shake, then a meal and also pint of vit C so not the best, but looking better than it used to. My chest prob looks shiz, but for me it is really coming along in the past 3-4 weeks. Overall I personally am happy with progress, although don't think this is my best photo.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Note this one down mate,it has done you well,is it bsi pmsl???


The new stuff is BSI actually, but current is Pro Chem. Not used the BSI yet, so yet to review.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking well mate, very well


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking well mate, very well


Haha, thanks bruiser! Think I am progressing, slowly and surely.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Haha, thanks bruiser! Think I am progressing, slowly and surely.


Definitely making progress, more than I am lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> these are the strongest ones iv used mate....but mines didnt have a ribbed seal? 160mg and i could barely write lol


I said that too lol


----------



## liam0810

50s on press is good mate if you don't have a spotter. Get a spotter and start doing forced and partials. It will help you get stronger pal.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I said that too lol


I don't find them strong, or maybe I just have a high tolerance. Still find the old UWLS from Elite Nutrition the strongest stim I've used. D-Hacks do it now though and ill be getting them in a few months. Whizzing my t1ts off with a tiny widge from it!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> 50s on press is good mate if you don't have a spotter. Get a spotter and start doing forced and partials. It will help you get stronger pal.


Yeah was happy with it on shoulders, loving strength gains week after week whilst on the deficit. Saw a little while ago you pressed the 57.5's today ya fooker, lol, I love seeing you and @Bad Alan throwing around stupid weights. Not that I competing against you but nice to know it should be attainable at some point...



liam0810 said:


> I don't find them strong, or maybe I just have a high tolerance. Still find the old UWLS from Elite Nutrition the strongest stim I've used. D-Hacks do it now though and ill be getting them in a few months. Whizzing my t1ts off with a tiny widge from it!


I am on 5 a day at the moment and minimal effect. Will do 6 for tomorrow and saturday. Then ECA again on sunday.


----------



## Sweat

I am tracking my diet meticulosy daily but not always logging it on here, today was a bit lower on carbs than most but not massively.

As below:

Carbs 140g, Fat 28g, Protein 355g. Total Calories 2255. Out of that I done 8 hours of manual work today, 20 mins HIIT and my above Shoulder session... booyah!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Yeah was happy with it on shoulders, loving strength gains week after week whilst on the deficit. Saw a little while ago you pressed the 57.5's today ya fooker, lol, I love seeing you and @Bad Alan throwing around stupid weights. Not that I competing against you but nice to know it should be attainable at some point...
> 
> Did they again today mate. Nice slow negatives and then explode up, well when I say explode I mean shake like a sh1tting dog. Got 2 sets of 5 reps out on them last 2 assisted through. Happy through.
> 
> I am on 5 a day at the moment and minimal effect. Will do 6 for tomorrow and saturday. Then ECA again on sunday.


If you aren't getting the shakes mate doesn't mean they're not working though. Are you feeling hotter?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> If you aren't getting the shakes mate doesn't mean they're not working though. Are you feeling hotter?


Slightly, was getting mega cramps but upped pot/mag/taurine and water to combat.

Just think they are like you said, underdosed/weak. Defo not doing much for my weight loss though. ECA i like more.

Got DNP and T3 in my cupboard too, but saving those at present...


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> If you aren't getting the shakes mate doesn't mean they're not working though. Are you feeling hotter?


Agree I used those chinese ones this year and had mild shakes for first couple of days then nothing for the remainder of cycling them.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Yeah was happy with it on shoulders, loving strength gains week after week whilst on the deficit. Saw a little while ago you pressed the 57.5's today ya fooker, lol, I love seeing you and @Bad Alan throwing around stupid weights. Not that I competing against you but nice to know it should be attainable at some point...
> 
> I am on 5 a day at the moment and minimal effect. Will do 6 for tomorrow and saturday. Then ECA again on sunday.


Leg and back day I reckon I can keep up with Liam just about, pressing though? NOT A CHANCE he shifts silly weights


----------



## Sweat

Feeling well bloated today, added some more fibre supp to my morning shake/smoothie, hopefully sort me out as barely been for a numero 2 in days and days. Living off protein shakes does have it's negatives!!


----------



## flinty90

yes protein shake diets arent the best bro...

hope your ok mate..


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I don't find them strong, or maybe I just have a high tolerance. Still find the old UWLS from Elite Nutrition the strongest stim I've used. D-Hacks do it now though and ill be getting them in a few months. Whizzing my t1ts off with a tiny widge from it!


Pmsl! What a junkie 

Morning Sweat


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yes protein shake diets arent the best bro...
> 
> hope your ok mate..


I know, but convenience dictates it, once settled into new job might try adding in more solid food, at the moment on 5 two scoop shakes per day! Not the best.

Hope your well too.



R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! What a junkie
> 
> Morning Sweat


He is, but also a tank! 

Morning matey. Not had proper chance to check anyones journals in past few days, apologies, will catch up on weekend, but how did the interview go mate? Well I hope...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I know, but convenience dictates it, once settled into new job might try adding in more solid food, at the moment on 5 two scoop shakes per day! Not the best.
> 
> Hope your well too.
> 
> He is, but also a tank!
> 
> Morning matey. Not had proper chance to check anyones journals in past few days, apologies, will catch up on weekend, but how did the interview go mate? Well I hope...


I have 4 shakes a day and a 5th sometimes, tbh 2 are purely pre and post workout ones so not in place of meals.

3 solid meals a day always happens. It's hard sometimes mate!

Yes he is a unit, might go and train with him one day, get milky and Dave involved again and Flinty of course!

Lol, don't worry about journal's. We'll all survive 

Went really well mate, I was frank at the end and put the cards on the table for see feedback etc and he was very impressed but had 2 more guys to do next week.

So I'll probably hear back in the next week or so


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mate. looking fuking huge bud, crazy progress! & 50kg DB's.......ridiculous


----------



## Sweat

Thanks @JANIKvonD

Smashed in a leg workout this evening as below:

*Leg Curl* - 15 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 10 x 65kg, 8 x 75kg.

*Leg Extension* - 20 x 37.5kg, 15 x 52.5kg, 12 x 72.5kg, 10 x 82.5kg. Last 2 sets up 5kg on last week.

*Smith Machine Squat* - 5 x 90kg, 5 x 120kg, 5 x 150kg. Last week only got 2 or 3 on 150kg, so happy to get the 5 out.

*Leg Press* - 10 x 210kg

*Leg Curls* - 6 x 82.5kg + 4 Negatives. Weight up 5kg on last week and same reps. Pleased.

*Tri-Set High Volume* - Leg Ext 25 x 40kg>>> into Leg Press 30 x 100kg>>> into DB lunges 10 x 8kg. This tri set proper shafted me, upped weight on last week, was meant to do whole lot again, but did the Leg Ext bit and after the 25 reps could not move my legs properly. Nothing left, so stopped there.

*20" Box Jumps* - 3 sets of 15 reps.

Workout done, happy as went up in weight on most or at least maintained on couple.

Progress update on legs below, first photo is 28/11/12, second photo is today. So 6 weeks apart almost.


----------



## flinty90

what thats fcukin crazy mate.. you been using synthol in them fcukers lol.. awesome 6 weeks gese... they dont even look like same legs


----------



## JANIKvonD

good sesh there sweaty, get a fukin tan tho eh x


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> what thats fcukin crazy mate.. you been using synthol in them fcukers lol.. awesome 6 weeks gese... they dont even look like same legs


Haha, that's some praise, wasn't expecting it. Think i've put on a bit of muscle on them, but also they looking better due to the +9kg I lost in same period. 10kg more to go....

Thanks.



JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh there sweaty, get a fukin tan tho eh x


I know, defo need a tan. Will look at trying MT2 again soon, just need to find a good supplier as last people I used sent it pre made and it made me farking sick. Horrible.


----------



## JANIKvonD

never tried mt2, and never will i recon.....dont like the color u get off it tbh. yuptae the day?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> never tried mt2, and never will i recon.....dont like the color u get off it tbh. yuptae the day?


Just pottering about today mate, shattered to be fair, long week.

Might go for Core/CV later to get out of the house, the missus has 4 of her uni mates round for the weekend... need to escape...

You doing ought good?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Just pottering about today mate, shattered to be fair, long week.
> 
> Might go for Core/CV later to get out of the house, the missus has 4 of her uni mates round for the weekend... need to escape...
> 
> You doing ought good?


uni mates u say.....PICS.

im working for another hour then the mrs is working till 3......so taking them to noah's ark & going milf hunting. then got a perty at 7 tonight. hopefully this quad pip is gone by tomorrow and ill get a leg sesh in


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> uni mates u say.....PICS.
> 
> im working for another hour then the mrs is working till 3......so taking them to noah's ark & going milf hunting. then got a perty at 7 tonight. hopefully this quad pip is gone by tomorrow and ill get a leg sesh in


There is 3 girls, one of which is fit, but not sure I can discreetly get a pic... lol, will try... or just try slipping one inside her tonight... sure missus won't mind.

There is also a token gay male friend staying over, that is prob the one you would prefer pic's of I imagine...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> There is 3 girls, one of which is fit, but not sure I can discreetly get a pic... lol, will try... or just try slipping one inside her tonight... sure missus won't mind.
> 
> There is also a token gay male friend staying over, that is prob the one you would prefer pic's of I imagine...


there staying over?!! u shoulda had the lavy (bathroom) kitted out with cameras etc! jack bastard (a saying the english use im sure?) lol


----------



## TELBOR

Some proper ginger pins on ya lol

Morning


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> there staying over?!! u shoulda had the lavy (bathroom) kitted out with cameras etc! jack bastard (a saying the english use im sure?) lol


Lol, she always has mates over, some of them proper c0ck teases as well, I just have banter with them. Not heard that saying though...



R0BLET said:


> Some proper ginger pins on ya lol
> 
> Morning


Cheers bruiser, pasty white legs for the win, and morning to ya too!


----------



## mikemull

Great progress mate, awesome sessions and legs have doubled!!!! But get some ****ing chip fat on em or something you pasty Cnut!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Great progress mate, awesome sessions and legs have doubled!!!! But get some ****ing chip fat on em or something you pasty Cnut!


Right!!! You and all the other cvnts can fook off and stop insulting my casper'esq skin colour! White is the new tan!

Thanks mate, you seem to be getting back into the training as well, is good. Soon I might even be chasing you on weights you was lifting at peak, not for a while yet though...

Hope you, wife and little girl are all well.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Sweaty Balls!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning Sweaty Balls!


Morning mate! Hope your well.

Forgot to log yesterdays workout, was Arms (1 hour), Core (30 mins), CV (20 mins).

Arms as below:

*BB Curls* - 15 x 25kg, 10 x 35kg, 6 x 45kg, 6 x 50kg. All up on prior week, form not 100% on last 2 reps...

*CG Cable Pushdown* - 15 x 25kg, 10 x 40kg, 8 x (50+5kg plate), 8 x (50+15kg plate). Massive up on prior weeks, easy as fook! BOOM.

*Single Arm Cable Curl* - 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 15kg. Up on last week in terms of reps.

*On Arm Rope Push/Pull Down* - 15 x 17.5kg, 10 x 20kg + 5 negatives @ 20kg. Up on last week.

*DB Hammers* - 8 x 25kg, 8 x 27.5kg, 8 x 30kg, 6 x 35kg. All up on last week.

*BB Wrist Curls palms down* - 20 x 25kg, 15 x 30kg, 15 x 30kg... drop onto 8 x 15kg, finish off with 15 x 15kg palms up. Veins well and truly popping out of forearms, niiice.

Then 30 mins core session with very little rest periods, both weighted and bodyweight. 80% abs, 20% back.

Finished on 20 mins steady state treadmill.

Jobs a good un.

Rest day today but might pop to gym for 30 mins cardio and then some pool based relaxation.


----------



## Sweat

Weigh in this morning was @ 104.5kg, that was a rather bloated me after cheat meal/evening yesterday. Still down another 0.4kg in past 4-5 days though so happy enough.

Just picking some music to put on my phone and then off for a cardio blast this avo.

Have a nice sunday all.


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, what did the cheat consist of?


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, what did the cheat consist of?


Morning buddy.

Not on keto like you, just low calories, keep carbs at sub 180g and fats at sub 30g.

Cheat was Meat Feast Pizza, popcorn, 6 choccy biscuits. Put me about 1400 calories above my allowance.

Had 4 cheats meals/evenings now in the 6 weeks of cutting.


----------



## Sweat

Just been at gym, was planning to do 40 mins of cardio, after 35-36 mins I got cold sweats and felt really light headed. Put my hoody back on to keep warmth in and had to lay down for 5-10 mins. Think was combination of low calories and first day back on ECA. Whatever it was, it was nasty. Feeling a tiny bit better now as had PWO shake and also solid meal of rice/chicken. Still totally shattered though, would like an early one, but got parents round in an hour... joy o joy!

Anyway, still got 35 mins of moderate cardio, HR kept around 140ish.


----------



## Sweat

If any of you guys use MT2, can you let me know where you buy it from?

I want to give it another shot, tried it in the past from MelantonMagic but they sent premixed stuff and made me ill so defo not rushing to use them again.


----------



## PHMG

Sweat said:


> If any of you guys use MT2, can you let me know where you buy it from?
> 
> I want to give it another shot, tried it in the past from MelantonMagic but they sent premixed stuff and made me ill so defo not rushing to use them again.


some people suffer from the illness for a little bit mate. mrs did and i mixed myself.


----------



## Galaxy

Sweat said:


> If any of you guys use MT2, can you let me know where you buy it from?
> 
> I want to give it another shot, tried it in the past from MelantonMagic but they sent premixed stuff and made me ill so defo not rushing to use them again.


I.ve used it from their , not the pre mixed one though i get that ill feeling if i jab 1mg, any less and i.m fine. Also inject immediately before bed and you will sleep though the ill feeling .


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello big boy, u have urself a good w.e?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> ello big boy, u have urself a good w.e?


Weekend was good thanks, gym fri/sat/sun. Other than that just chilling and entertaining guests. Looking forward to next weekend, lie in as no people visiting. Had people every weekend for ages.


----------



## Huntingground

Hello mate, trying to remember where I bought some MT2 from, may have been HP, just looked and £17.50 for 10mg so seems expensive. Maybe somebody else will have better place. D-Hacks are selling it soon too.


----------



## Sweat

Week 1 of next 4 week cycle, Chest workout as below, weights were a bit off and was shattered to be fair, really hard session to get through. Finished with 20 mins HIIT.

*Flat BB* - 8 x 110kg, 6 x 120kg, 4+2ass 120kg. Felt weak on this, should of been heavier.

*Low Incline DB Press* - 8 x 37.5kg, 8 x 45kg, 10 x 45kg. Last set should of gone up, was too easy, was meant to fail @ 6-8 and got 10...

*Machine Press* - 6 x 102.5kg (was meant to be 12 reps, overjudged weight), 10 x 70kg>>>drop to 8 x 50kg. Will do next week both sets @ 75kg or so, messed this one up.

*DB Flyes* - 10 x 22.5kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg. Took all of these very slow, lot lot lower weight than previous weeks but in different order so was hard as fook.

*Dips>>>Press Ups Superset* - 10 dips into about 5 press ups, repeated 3 times... really was absolutely nothing left in me at all at this point. Was initially thinking these dips would be weighted and also adding weight to press ups, lol... how naive I was...

Then 20 mins HIIT on Treadmill/Xtrainer.

Sooooo tired now, not got energy to do 2moro's prep but better get it done before I sleep!


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, trying to remember where I bought some MT2 from, may have been HP, just looked and £17.50 for 10mg so seems expensive. Maybe somebody else will have better place. D-Hacks are selling it soon too.


Hi mate, yeah, I saw HP sell it, but then I thought they had closed or something as no longer selling gear. Going to ask a few local sources and see if they got any in, if not with go with HP.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Week 1 of next 4 week cycle, Chest workout as below, weights were a bit off and was shattered to be fair, really hard session to get through. Finished with 20 mins HIIT.
> 
> *Flat BB* - 8 x 110kg, 6 x 120kg, 4+2ass 120kg. Felt weak on this, should of been heavier.
> 
> *Low Incline DB Press* - 8 x 37.5kg, 8 x 45kg, 10 x 45kg. Last set should of gone up, was too easy, was meant to fail @ 6-8 and got 10...
> 
> *Machine Press* - 6 x 102.5kg (was meant to be 12 reps, overjudged weight), 10 x 70kg>>>drop to 8 x 50kg. Will do next week both sets @ 75kg or so, messed this one up.
> 
> *DB Flyes* - 10 x 22.5kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg. Took all of these very slow, lot lot lower weight than previous weeks but in different order so was hard as fook.
> 
> *Dips>>>Press Ups Superset* - 10 dips into about 5 press ups, repeated 3 times... *really was absolutely nothing left in me at all at this point. Was initially thinking these dips would be weighted and also adding weight to press ups, lol*... how naive I was...
> 
> Then 20 mins HIIT on Treadmill/Xtrainer.
> 
> Sooooo tired now, not got energy to do 2moro's prep but better get it done before I sleep!


Told you lol 

Machine press was 2x12 1x8(dropset) ??


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Told you lol
> 
> Machine press was 2x12 1x8(dropset) ??


Well aware mate, i fooked up on the weights, went too high on first set, then could not even manage 12 on 2nd set due to complete failure, the 10 reps on 2nd set was a struggle. Pathetic! Will sort it out next week.

I'm feeling like a wreck right now! lol, what a sodding fanny I am!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Well aware mate, i fooked up on the weights, went too high on first set, then could not even manage 12 on 2nd set due to complete failure, the 10 reps on 2nd set was a struggle. Pathetic! Will sort it out next week.
> 
> I'm feeling like a wreck right now! lol, what a sodding fanny I am!!!


Still good workout by looks of it, working well to failure. Ease yourself in first week getting a feel for new workouts.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Still good workout by looks of it, working well to failure. Ease yourself in first week getting a feel for new workouts.


I agree with Will for once! First time doing a new workout it's hard to judge what weight to use. But you still trained to failure so that's gonna still work


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Still good workout by looks of it, working well to failure. Ease yourself in first week getting a feel for new workouts.


Ya, not slept that well this past 2 days, so was bit run down. So much easier when I didn't have to work...

Resigning 2moro then can just concentrate on getting skinny more!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I agree with Will for once! First time doing a new workout it's hard to judge what weight to use. But you still trained to failure so that's gonna still work


Cheers bruiser.

Just saw your chest session, a strong one. Think you did similar to me though, went a bit heavier on some, but so hard to judge. Will smash it next week.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Ya, not slept that well this past 2 days, so was bit run down. So much easier when I didn't have to work...
> 
> Resigning 2moro then can just concentrate on getting skinny more!


Haha wouldn't that be nice! Win the lottery then you can quit


----------



## Sweat

Fark fvck fook!!!

Serious chest, but even more serious left tricep cramp, pure agony. Felt like the triceps was over the outside of my bone socket, looked in the mirror and left arm tricep looks fooking massive, popping out. Massaged it against wall for 10 mins and it has eased so can now bend my arm.

That is mental, too much vit C today and also dehydrated. Not the clen though, as stopped that on Saturday so should be almost gone I think.

No banana's in and pott supp not arrived yet. 2 pints of water just drunk...


----------



## Sweat

Cramps arose a few times during the night but nothing like the late evening ones, although was up p1ssing like a race horse throughout the night.

Just done my prep and it is Back this evening, also ordered some ZMA, so that should arrive in next couple days.... more stuff to rattle in me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one cocker


----------



## Sweat

Massively worn out, so ended up trading today (back) for a rest day, will train back 2moro.

Was falling asleep on drive to and from work, stupidly dangerous, even though had taken ECA and should of been fully alert. Had 2 hours kip almost and just eating now and back for early night.

Will smash it 100% 2moro...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Massively worn out, so ended up trading today (back) for a rest day, will train back 2moro.
> 
> Was falling asleep on drive to and from work, stupidly dangerous, even though had taken ECA and should of been fully alert. Had 2 hours kip almost and just eating now and back for early night.
> 
> Will smash it 100% 2moro...


I do that ..... fall asleep driving lol

Get a good nights rest, sack the cramps off tonight


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I do that ..... fall asleep driving lol
> 
> Get a good nights rest, sack the cramps off tonight


Yeah, off to bed now, had to do the rounds of the journals first and it is starting to take ages! You better set some PB's soon rob or I am desubbing from your journal, not even any good food porn in it for ages... just pimping protein every other post! 

This is you in a few weeks getting heavily into your shakes...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Yeah, off to bed now, had to do the rounds of the journals first and it is starting to take ages! You better set some PB's soon rob or I am desubbing from your journal, not even any good food porn in it for ages... just pimping protein every other post!
> 
> This is you in a few weeks getting heavily into your shakes...
> 
> View attachment 107709


Pmsl, he's a fatty 

2013 PB's every session lol


----------



## Sweat

Just felt worn out again in today's session, not 100% sure why. Also lower back was wrecking after the Deadlifts, been getting aggro from it at work due to doing movements I would not normally do.

Workout as below:

*Snatch Grip Deads* - 8 x 110kg, 8 x 140kg, 6 x 160kg.

*BB Rows* - Back was hurting so was a lot lower than I could row, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 80kg.

*Underhand Pulldowns* -8 x 80kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 75kg.

*T-Bar Pulldown* - Put this in place of more BB rows as lower back was wrecking, 12 x70kg, 10 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg.

*Wide Grip Pulldowns* - 15 x 60kg, 13 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 15 x 50kg, 15 x 55kg.

Depressed a bit with my performance, two bad sessions in one week. Just not 100% at the moment.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Just felt worn out again in today's session, not 100% sure why. Also lower back was wrecking after the Deadlifts, been getting aggro from it at work due to doing movements I would not normally do.
> 
> Workout as below:
> 
> *Snatch Grip Deads* - 8 x 110kg, 8 x 140kg, 6 x 160kg.
> 
> *BB Rows* - Back was hurting so was a lot lower than I could row, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 80kg.
> 
> *Underhand Pulldowns* -8 x 80kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 75kg.
> 
> *T-Bar Pulldown* - Put this in place of more BB rows as lower back was wrecking, 12 x70kg, 10 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg.
> 
> *Wide Grip Pulldowns* - 15 x 60kg, 13 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 15 x 50kg, 15 x 55kg.
> 
> Depressed a bit with my performance, two bad sessions in one week. Just not 100% at the moment.


Dont be depressed with performance as new routine and maybe kcal deficit starting to kick in now! Chin up and just smash it as hard as you can when you're in there. You will beat all weights next week, was meant to be t-bars or chest supported machine rows 4th move anyway not bb rows so you did right.

And we already established chest session was a good workout so get your head out your **** 

BTW 160kg snatch grip deads is pretty good, new groove not worked before. Potential for progression in future sessions!


----------



## marty341

Hello Sweat, how's the weight loss coming along, you worn those scales out yet? :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

marty341 said:


> Hello Sweat, how's the weight loss coming along, you worn those scales out yet? :thumbup1:


Worn his mirror out pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Just felt worn out again in today's session, not 100% sure why. Also lower back was wrecking after the Deadlifts, been getting aggro from it at work due to doing movements I would not normally do.
> 
> Workout as below:
> 
> *Snatch Grip Deads* - 8 x 110kg, 8 x 140kg, 6 x 160kg.
> 
> *BB Rows* - Back was hurting so was a lot lower than I could row, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 80kg.
> 
> *Underhand Pulldowns* -8 x 80kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 75kg.
> 
> *T-Bar Pulldown* - Put this in place of more BB rows as lower back was wrecking, 12 x70kg, 10 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg.
> 
> *Wide Grip Pulldowns* - 15 x 60kg, 13 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 15 x 50kg, 15 x 55kg.
> 
> Depressed a bit with my performance, two bad sessions in one week. Just not 100% at the moment.


----------



## biglbs

That cramping is a basterd,still better the arm than the heart.

You have gotta nail all the supps mate,due to bodies needs,as it is all going so well at the moment,shame if nutrition caused worse problems,but i am sure you have a plan buddy x


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Hello Sweat, how's the weight loss coming along, you worn those scales out yet? :thumbup1:


Hi mate,

Still slowly coming off, not at initial rates but still moving downwards. 103.8kg this morning, so 10.2kg drop so far.

How is your training coming along? Saw your post on your DLing in HP's journal, very impressive lifts mate and even more so at your BW.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Worn his mirror out pmsl


Haha, get head fook every time I look in the mirror recently. Start to feel like I regressing, losing size, looking flat etc. Stupid fooking mirror.



biglbs said:


> That cramping is a basterd,still better the arm than the heart.
> 
> You have gotta nail all the supps mate,due to bodies needs,as it is all going so well at the moment,shame if nutrition caused worse problems,but i am sure you have a plan buddy x


So true mate, think I now got most of the supp's under control, at something stupid like 25+ tablets/capsules per day, plus powders... lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!

Don't be such a bummer, you've got a new job and a new structure to your day. It'll adjust and all will be well very soon!

Just enjoy it and don't beat yourself up about it


----------



## marty341

Sweat said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Still slowly coming off, not at initial rates but still moving downwards. 103.8kg this morning, so 10.2kg drop so far.
> 
> How is your training coming along? Saw your post on your DLing in HP's journal, very impressive lifts mate and even more so at your BW.


Ah that's good news mate, it does slow down eventually.

My weight loss had come to a halt at 84kgs at 2300 calories, so I upped them up to 3000/3500 for a couple of weeks and then tapered back down again and am dropping weight again on 2300/2400 at 81.8kg.

Some times you need to take one step back to take two steps forward lol.

The training is going well, my deads and Squats are reasonable... But my pressing is abysmal, BP has been at 110kg for as long as I can remember lol. I'm hoping to smash through that soon though when I start increasing calories 

Have a good day matey.


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite bud, you'll bounce back mate....just shattered no doupt. hows the job going? x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ya big batty boy, hope alls well buddy x


----------



## Sweat

Right then you schlagggs, thanks for keeping my spirits up, just hit a bit of a wall past few days, no idea why. Not like me at all, think it was just tired due to job and stuff, what a fanny I am.

Was 100% determined to have a belter of a session tonight so took a ECA, Pre Workout and a Diet Red Bull... Triple Stimulants for the Win.

Slight overkill, lol, but I had an ace sesh, prob my best arm sesh since I started training last April.

Week 1 Arms Workout as below:

*Hammer Curls (across chest)* - 6 x 25kg, 6 x 30kg, 6 x 37.5kg. Happy with curling 37.5kg's lol.

*V Bar Push Down* - 8 x 50kg, 7 x 60kg, 8 x 55kg. Judged this a bit wrong and went higher than I could manage on 2nd set without sacraficing form, dropped it on 3rd but was still failure.

*Alternate Curls* - 10 x 25kg, 10 x 25kg

*Overhead DB Ext* - 15 x 30kg, 15 x 37.5kg, 8 x 45kg. Last rep of this slightly tweaked forearm, but did not let it hold back rest of workout.

*BB 21's superset with DB Kickbacks* - 20kg BB into 12 x 7kg DB Kickbacks, 25kg BB into 12 x 9kg DB Kickbacks, 25kg BB into 12 x 10kg DB Kickbacks.

*Reverse Grip BB Curls* - 15 x 20kg, 15 x 25kg. Burn in forearms, great stuff.

*Close Grip Bench Press* - 12 x 70kg, 12 x 90kg. Rest pause on each rep, slow and steady away.

Loved the workout, feeling a little tired now as stim's wearing off but motivated to the max again.

Took a photo as below, I look flatter in the morning, but weight is defo coming off. Still a chubby fooker but less so than I was... lol. Not tensed in this photo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You look a fvcking unit in that pic mate especially given your gay arm workout! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You look a fvcking unit in that pic mate especially given your gay arm workout! Lol


LMAO, that workout was frigging ace, I loved it... DB Kickbacks were something I normally take the p1ss about... lol

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> LMAO, that workout was frigging ace, I loved it... DB Kickbacks were something I normally take the p1ss about... lol
> 
> Thanks buddy!


DId you like them? Alot of people take the **** but Scott turned me onto them, heavy with peak contraction held there awesome


----------



## marty341

Hello matey, 37.5kg curls... Are you kidding me? Animal lol.

Looking real good there in that photo, really starting to tighten up. I know it's been said many times but I have to say them shoulders you have on yer are SAVAGE! Can't wait to see you're progress when you start eating like a man again. :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> DId you like them? Alot of people take the **** but Scott turned me onto them, heavy with peak contraction held there awesome


Yeah they were ace, only went up to 10kg DB as Tri#s were feeling the previous sets, but great form and when holding the extension tricep was like a little mountain in the mirror... lol

Then the CG press was ace, just what I needed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> LMAO, that workout was frigging ace, I loved it... DB Kickbacks were something I normally take the p1ss about... lol
> 
> Thanks buddy!





Bad Alan said:


> DId you like them? Alot of people take the **** but Scott turned me onto them, heavy with peak contraction held there awesome


Seriously you two, is this a forum wind up?? Lol


----------



## Sweat

marty341 said:


> Hello matey, 37.5kg curls... Are you kidding me? Animal lol.
> 
> Looking real good there in that photo, really starting to tighten up. I know it's been said many times but I have to say them shoulders you have on yer are SAVAGE! Can't wait to see you're progress when you start eating like a man again. :thumb:


Lol, the curls felt great doing, last 1 in each arm my form was slipping if 100% honest, but rest were text book. Had powervein popping out in bicep.

Thanks a lot mate. I cannot wait till I can eat large again, sometimes feel small when looking in the mirror as losing mass, but ultimately I just want to be cut for first time ever, so need to ignore the desire to have the fat bloated look I normally rock.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Seriously you two, is this a forum wind up?? Lol


You'll be doing them in no time...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You'll be doing them in no time...


That's what I'm worried about!! Might crack a few sets out with the 5's on Saturday morning with the other brahs pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Seriously you two, is this a forum wind up?? Lol


Dont be skeptical try them next time, bet you love'em


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Dont be skeptical try them next time, bet you love'em


Mate I'm all over them on saturdays session. Will report back!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Dont be skeptical try them next time, bet you love'em


Yeah and to warm down do the Hokey Cokey..... knees bent, Ben's bent rah rah rah


----------



## Sweat

Right forearm is wrecking something rotten this morning, just near the elbow from pulling it awkwardly yesterday during triceps extensions I think.

Going to stretch it out and see what I can do today, was meant to be legs this evening but had a mate coming over and he wanted to do shoulders, but think will have to do legs as doubt could even hold/press a 5kg DB using right arm at the moment, hurt just scooping protein into shakers... lol.

Hope all are well.


----------



## TELBOR

Kickbacks


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Kickbacks


Haha, I will see a set of them in your journal soon I reckon... they are fairly good, especially holding the peak contraction.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, I will see a set of them in your journal soon I reckon... they are fairly good, especially holding the peak contraction.


No :ban:

Kidding, rope kickbacks are good, used to do those to fry them off at the end of a session


----------



## Sweat

Forearm was still hurting during the day, but eased off a bit, so decided to do the shoulder workout, just not go too heavy on pressing. Took no pre-workout. Trained with one of the PT's from the gym, strong lad and natty BBer.

*FST7 DB Laterals* - 7 sets of 12 reps @ 7.5kg. This was slightly too light to be fair as managed full 12 reps on all 7 sets, but was hard to judge. The last 2 sets were killers and only just got the reps. Will move up to 9kg's next week.

*DB Shoulder Press* - 10 x 30kg, 8 x 37.5kg, 8 x 37.5kg. As said above, kept it light as did not want to damage arm further.

*Rear Delt Cable Ext* - 15 x 10kg, 12 x 10kg, 10 x 10kg. Was planning on upping the weight, but as it worked out, was fatigued and this was a struggle to keep form good.

*Cheat 1 Arm Laterals* - 8 x 15kg with then negatives and then partials, repeated twice.

*Clean and Press* - Never done these before so was a learning curve on form, I looked very rigid, need to work on it. Also increda light. 8 x 25kg, 8 x 40kg. Actually used leg drive on last 2-3 reps, lol.

*DB Shrugs* - 15 x 40kg, 15 x 40kg, 15 x 40kg. All peak contraction held.

Then did a weight abs session for 20-25 mins.

Job done and cramping up like a mofo at the moment, Pott supps arrived this morning, as did ZMA and MT2. Still waiting on rest of stuff, should be here early next week.

Roll on the weekend!! YAY!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This cramp business is a bit crud mate, what's causing it do you reckon?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> This cramp business is a bit crud mate, what's causing it do you reckon?


Vit C, Caffiene, ECA and Tren, think these are all draining my water/salts etc. I trying to replace them as best as possible and managing to work around it.

I know Aus amongst others get them a lot when cutting (diueretics and tren), he even takes valium or something to offset the pain. Not at that stage yet, but is nasty.


----------



## mikemull

Good training mate and looking good in the pics. Each one shows improvements!

Kickbacks brah?????????


----------



## liam0810

Up your water mate if you are cramping. Get electrolytes as well


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Good training mate and looking good in the pics. Each one shows improvements!
> 
> Kickbacks brah?????????


Thanks "Brah", lol, all about the isolation exercises... haha, how i've changed... been getting Moisturising advice from Ewen etc...



liam0810 said:


> Up your water mate if you are cramping. Get electrolytes as well


How you get your electrolytes in, a supp or part of diet? Been trying to up water, will start carrying round a 1.5 litre bottle again, been a bit slack recently as look a numpty walking round everywhere with it at work, but 2 weeks in now so don't care.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can get electrolyte tabs online easily mate just take one post wo that's what I do after my sessions.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Forearm was still hurting during the day, but eased off a bit, so decided to do the shoulder workout, just not go too heavy on pressing. Took no pre-workout. Trained with one of the PT's from the gym, strong lad and natty BBer.
> 
> *FST7 DB Laterals* - 7 sets of 12 reps @ 7.5kg. This was slightly too light to be fair as managed full 12 reps on all 7 sets, but was hard to judge. The last 2 sets were killers and only just got the reps. Will move up to 9kg's next week.
> 
> *DB Shoulder Press* - 10 x 30kg, 8 x 37.5kg, 8 x 37.5kg. As said above, kept it light as did not want to damage arm further.
> 
> *Rear Delt Cable Ext* - 15 x 10kg, 12 x 10kg, 10 x 10kg. Was planning on upping the weight, but as it worked out, was fatigued and this was a struggle to keep form good.
> 
> *Cheat 1 Arm Laterals* - 8 x 15kg with then negatives and then partials, repeated twice.
> 
> *Clean and Press* - Never done these before so was a learning curve on form, I looked very rigid, need to work on it. Also increda light. 8 x 25kg, 8 x 40kg. Actually used leg drive on last 2-3 reps, lol.
> 
> *DB Shrugs* - 15 x 40kg, 15 x 40kg, 15 x 40kg. All peak contraction held.
> 
> Then did a weight abs session for 20-25 mins.
> 
> Job done and cramping up like a mofo at the moment, Pott supps arrived this morning, as did ZMA and MT2. Still waiting on rest of stuff, should be here early next week.
> 
> Roll on the weekend!! YAY!


Take in magnesium/potassium and salt,cramps will happen if the balance is out.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Up your water mate if you are cramping. Get electrolytes as well


X2



Ginger Ben said:


> Can get electrolyte tabs online easily mate just take one post wo that's what I do after my sessions.


X3

Hey presto.....

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/minerals-vitamins/hmb-powder.html


----------



## flinty90

i have been getting mega cramps in biceps after back and arm sessions. might look into the electrolytes.. i maybe drink too much water whilst training !!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> i have been getting mega cramps in biceps after back and arm sessions. might look into the electrolytes.. i maybe drink too much water whilst training !!


Is a part that always cramps for me too!

Nothing else does really, although took a few eph's before a workout last week and kept getting toe cramp for 24 hours :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i have been getting mega cramps in biceps after back and arm sessions. might look into the electrolytes.. i maybe drink too much water whilst training !!


Time away from home=more w8nking=forearm bicep cramp =fact=thai massage=ok


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Is a part that always cramps for me too!
> 
> Nothing else does really, although took a few eph's before a workout last week and kept getting toe cramp for 24 hours :cursing:


What is it with effs,they ued to get my toes/arch fookers


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> What is it with effs,they ued to get my toes/arch fookers


Haha they do was cursing them when trying to sleep! Bloody brilliant pre-workout though, the things we do hey


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ello big boy, just sat here on my sh!tter cycling the journos  good sesh there regardless of niggly arm


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Bed at 10:30pm and woke at 9am, so nice amount of sleep. Was up 4 times for a p1ss and another once for a dump, lol!

Just browsing through journals now while eating/drinking my smoothie. Off in town for some odds and ends, also got to dump some stuff at skip.

Today or 2moro is Legs day, defo having one of them as a rest though, think skipping the rest day last week was partly to blame for my feeling pooh at start of week. Know the importance of rest, just you sometimes feel you are different and don't need it. lol, naive!


----------



## Sweat

Chores done and even went a bit mental and ate out at Costa, thrown off my macro split for today. Ham/Cheese melt thing and a cake... "BELLY'S GONNA GET YA!"

Weight stalled again a bit, not too worried as can just up cardio or drop calories 200 or so. Also considering 2-3 day refeed to rebase metabolism a bit, but wary about that as might not get back on track easily afterwards. Think will leave it as just a cheat meal every 10-14 days as I have been doing and add in more cardio for now. DNP/T3 is an option but saving it for a bit later in the cut, ideally when I under the 100kg mark to drop the final 5-10lb's estimated amount required for my abs to be visible.

End goal in my head at moment is 95kg, will see how I look when I get closer.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weight loss is always stop.and start mate so no need to change anything unless it stalls for a week or so imo.


----------



## Sweat

Just did MT2, within about 5 mins my face is flushed to fook and I feel sick...

The things we do for vanity! If I could get a tan any other way I would not go through this crud! This better be worth it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just did MT2, within about 5 mins my face is flushed to fook and I feel sick...
> 
> The things we do for vanity! If I could get a tan any other way I would not go through this crud! This better be worth it!


You ok Dale?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You ok Dale?


Lol.

Mega [email protected] nights sleep, with sickness feeling and raging boners from hell making any trips for a p1ss a complete nightmare.

Feeling rough this morning, going to try see if I can stomach some food in a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Lol.
> 
> Mega [email protected] nights sleep, with sickness feeling and raging boners from hell making any trips for a p1ss a complete nightmare.
> 
> Feeling rough this morning, going to try see if I can stomach some food in a bit.


Lol so you've had a rubbish nights sleep, feel sick and pi55ed all over yourself for the sake of a man tan pmsl. You my friend are a metrosexual Hahaha


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol so you've had a rubbish nights sleep, feel sick and pi55ed all over yourself for the sake of a man tan pmsl. You my friend are a metrosexual Hahaha


I know I know, but the tan creates shadow and depth, makes a person look massively better physique wise. If it doesn't work this time I am just going to get some black spray tan and rock that look, black guys always look great as soon as they get the slightest bit cut...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I know I know, but the tan creates shadow and depth, makes a person look massively better physique wise. If it doesn't work this time I am just going to get some black spray tan and rock that look, black guys always look great as soon as they get the slightest bit cut...


 @Breda doesn't the weak cvnt pmsl

True mate, i could do with blacking up a bit, the casper look doesn't do much for me really pmsl


----------



## 25434

ullo...hope you feel better soon. I don't think getting a tan would make me look better or more cut...just like a brown lump instead of a white one...lol...but hey, that's me...


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> ullo...hope you feel better soon. I don't think getting a tan would make me look better or more cut...just like a brown lump instead of a white one...lol...but hey, that's me...


Hey,

Not sure it will make me look any better either to be fair, never had a tan in my life. Purely a lobster boy... lol.

Feeling like complete pooh at the moment, no energy or appetite alongside nausea feelings continuously. I defo am not a poster boy for MT2.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> @Breda doesn't the weak cvnt pmsl
> 
> True mate, i could do with blacking up a bit, the casper look doesn't do much for me really pmsl


you should forget blacking up and concentrate on getting some muscles 1st and dye your hair while you're at it


----------



## Sweat

Feeling a little better now, not 100% but better.

Not been able to train today, first missed session in months. Will just put me back a day, think it is better than doing a half assed attempt at a legs session while feeling really ill.

Just wrapped up warm and watching films.


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Hope you all well. Just took a first thing shot, not looking very big and not tensed in this photo, but I think this is the leanest I have looked in a long time and personally really happy with how my hard work is just starting to pay off a bit. Headfook over looking smaller, but trying to ignore that and focus on the main goal of abs at some point in future...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck the size mate youre looking excellent. Clearly what you are doing is working. Keep it up! Reps owed :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope you all well. Just took a first thing shot, not looking very big and not tensed in this photo, but I think this is the leanest I have looked in a long time and personally really happy with how my hard work is just starting to pay off a bit. Headfook over looking smaller, but trying to ignore that and focus on the main goal of abs at some point in future...
> 
> View attachment 108375


morning whippit  looking good mate x


----------



## mikemull

Looking good brah!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope you all well. Just took a first thing shot, not looking very big and not tensed in this photo, but I think this is the leanest I have looked in a long time and personally really happy with how my hard work is just starting to pay off a bit. Headfook over looking smaller, but trying to ignore that and focus on the main goal of abs at some point in future...
> 
> View attachment 108375


Looking very lean mate, fúck the goal of abs - you gay or something lol

Carry on mate, as Ben said, it's working!!


----------



## liam0810

Another 6 weeks and your abs will be showing. Well done mate. Oh and take an anti histamine for the sickness off mt2. Don't take any notice off Ben, he's just a jealous night walker who's got more chance of getting a tan then I have of rimming the queen mother


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Another 6 weeks and your abs will be showing. Well done mate. Oh and take an anti histamine for the sickness off mt2. Don't take any notice off Ben, he's just a jealous night walker who's got more chance of getting a tan then I have of rimming the queen mother


You look like a closet ginge in your avi......just saying :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

Evening lads and thanks a lot for the nice comments. Defo appreciate them!

Gym tonight was legs, was mega raring to go as wanted to decimate them, took pre workout etc.

Did Leg Ext @ 90kg x 8 for couple of sets (up on previous), then did squats 50kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 130kg x 6, 150kg x 4... then boom, fooked my lower back, was well annoyed as form was good and was feeling good. 4 @ 150 gives projected 1RM higher than my PB and had more in me, but injury was lame.

Tried stretching it and carrying on with workout, but was a no go for anything none machine related.

Did 4 more sets of Leg Curls @ 55kg for 15 reps, fairly pathetic. Then did 200kg BB Calf Raises for 20 reps couple of times, dropped on seated calf raises and did stack (190kg) for 30 reps, 30 reps, 20 reps, 17 reps inward, 13 reps outward, 20 reps and done. Calves at least got a pasting.

Narked off, but injuries happen, already been on the blower and got physio lined up for weekend. Not going to let it affect rest of training this week, just might have to work around it and avoid DL's and Bent Over Rows etc... As soon as I feeling better again I am defo setting a Squat new 1RM, reckon 170kg is there, maybe even 175kg, will see. Goal is still as always, abs abs abs... lol, but like increasing strength...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shame about the back mate just be careful with it and don't rush the recovery! Backs don't heel well if not left well alone.


----------



## Home Physique

Awesome pics. Great size. Looking thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Looking thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


Haha, thanks a lot for the comments mate. Got a long long way to go to get to your kinda level, but working hard at reducing my BF and such.

Cheers big guy!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Haha, thanks a lot for the comments mate. Got a long long way to go to get to your kinda level, but working hard at reducing my BF and such.
> 
> Cheers big guy!


You not heard that copypasta before


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> You not heard that copypasta before


Nope, I hadn't, lol. Just googled it. You can fook off then, if you didn't mean any of it ya cvnt! lol


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Nope, I hadn't, lol. Just googled it. You can fook off then, if you didn't mean any of it ya cvnt! lol


Hahaha, making great progress mate... Almost tempted to jump on the juice... But not quite


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Hahaha, making great progress mate... Almost tempted to jump on the juice... But not quite


You'll be on it soon, cannot refuse the lures indefinitely, I know what you're like...

Couple of years time, I want to see you rocking 23" pythons...


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> You look like a closet ginge in your avi......just saying :whistling:


Benjamin we are going to fall out with slanderous comments like that!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Benjamin we are going to fall out with slanderous comments like that!


Got this image of you and Ben fighting... who is Butterbean and who is Pudzo...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Got this image of you and Ben fighting... who is Butterbean and who is Pudzo...
> 
> View attachment 108475


Think the answer is in who's the tanned one and who's the pale one.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Think the answer is in who's the tanned one and who's the pale one.


Reckon you should aim to turn up at your comp looking in exact same shape as Butterbean mate...

Would be hilariously funny!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Benjamin we are going to fall out with slanderous comments like that!


Hahaha


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Reckon you should aim to turn up at your comp looking in exact same shape as Butterbean mate...
> 
> Would be hilariously funny!!!


Hahah mate I would find that harder than turning up in good nick!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Hahah mate I would find that harder than turning up in good nick!


True to be fair, Meal 1-10 = 500g lard plus 2 pizza's and 4 liters of coke...

But think of all the pussy you'd get if you was in that kinda condition...

Go for it buddy! I got faith in ya...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> True to be fair, Meal 1-10 = 500g lard plus 2 pizza's and 4 liters of coke...
> 
> But think of all the pussy you'd get if you was in that kinda condition...
> 
> Go for it buddy! I got faith in ya...


I'd be beating them off with a sh1tty stick!


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

After the annoying injury yesterday, I went and did chest tonight and it was a fooking ace session, upped all weights/reps on last week, smashed it. Also did 22 mins of very HIIT. BOOM! 

Had this song in my head....





 80's cheese for the win!!! 

Workout as below:

*Flat BB Press* - 8 x 100kg, 6+2ass x 120kg, 4 + 2 ass x 130kg.

*Low Incline DB Press* - 8 x 40kg, 8 x 45kg, 6 + 2 ass x 50kg.

*Machine Press* - 12 x 60kg, 12 x 70kg, 8 x 90kg... dropped into another 8 x 60kg.

*Flyes* - Very slow reps, 12 x 20kg, 12 x 22.5kg, 11 x 22.5kg, 10 x 22.5kg.

*Cable Crossovers Superset into Press Ups (both to failure)* - 8-10 reps @ 15kg each side into 5-8 press ups before face palming, 3 sets in total.

Then the EXTREME (for me anyway) HIIT, did 90 secs @ 18 km/h, then drop to rest @ 6.5 km/h @ 4.5% gradient, repeat... lived up to my UKM name, SWEATY as fook.

Class workout, loved it, proper motivated!

Hope all are well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session mate, excellent stuff again!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Great session mate, excellent stuff again!!


Yeah thanks buddy, pleased as punch. Bad days / good days, just got ride out the crud ones and clear them from your mind.

Back day 2moro, just going to go avoid lower back straining exercises, but still go heavyish.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sweat said:


> Evening all,
> 
> After the annoying injury yesterday, I went and did chest tonight and it was a fooking ace session, upped all weights/reps on last week, smashed it. Also did 22 mins of very HIIT. BOOM!
> 
> Had this song in my head....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80's cheese for the win!!!
> 
> Workout as below:
> 
> *Flat BB Press* - 8 x 100kg, 6+2ass x 120kg, 4 + 2 ass x 130kg.
> 
> *Low Incline DB Press* - 8 x 40kg, 8 x 45kg, 6 + 2 ass x 50kg.
> 
> *Machine Press* - 12 x 60kg, 12 x 70kg, 8 x 90kg... dropped into another 8 x 60kg.
> 
> *Flyes* - Very slow reps, 12 x 20kg, 12 x 22.5kg, 11 x 22.5kg, 10 x 22.5kg.
> 
> *Cable Crossovers Superset into Press Ups (both to failure)* - 8-10 reps @ 15kg each side into 5-8 press ups before face palming, 3 sets in total.
> 
> Then the EXTREME (for me anyway) HIIT, did 90 secs @ 18 km/h, then drop to rest @ 6.5 km/h @ 4.5% gradient, repeat... lived up to my UKM name, SWEATY as fook.
> 
> Class workout, loved it, proper motivated!
> 
> Hope all are well.


nice lifting mate.


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> nice lifting mate.


Cheers buddy. Been heavier on some of them before, but the whole workout was good and up on prior weeks which is what matters.

Hope all's good in your world.


----------



## biglbs

Ol sweaty is back in town..


----------



## Sweat

Morning jockeys,






My track for today, good old "Fear of the Dark"...

Enjoy your day, eating, training and playing with a vibrating thumb ring (last comment is mainly for @JANIKvonD )


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Morning jockeys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My track for today, good old "Fear of the Dark"...
> 
> Enjoy your day, eating, training and playing with a vibrating thumb ring (last comment is mainly for @JANIKvonD )


I will just sniff paint1

Mornin bro!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I will just sniff paint1
> 
> Mornin bro!


Haha, enjoy it!

Could be like power-lifters sniffing Ammonia before a lift, might help you get out that final rep...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning jockeys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My track for today, good old "Fear of the Dark"...
> 
> Enjoy your day, eating, training and playing with a vibrating thumb ring (last comment is mainly for @JANIKvonD )


lol morning mucker! thumbs stopped now  will need to hit biceps tonight


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, enjoy it!
> 
> Could be like power-lifters sniffing Ammonia before a lift, might help you get out that final rep...


I am in need of it just to be asked at the mo,lol


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

Had a good back workout, although as injured lower back I tried to avoid doing lower back stuff as much as possible. No DL's or Bent Over BB Rows etc.

Shattered tonight, so quick check of your journals then bed. Will write up back workout detail 2moro, also did 22 mins cardio.


----------



## Huntingground

Massive changes from the opening post mate, well done on the progress........


----------



## biglbs

You took the p1ss out ofme posting odd cardio times too ya cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Night night petal


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> You took the p1ss out ofme posting odd cardio times too ya cvnt!


Haha, sounds about right. I'm a hypocrite it seems! Hope your well today big guy!



JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


Morning for yesterday schlagg.

Update: - Rest day yesterday, spent it catch up with a mate I not seen in a while. He has his first PL meet in 8 days time in Durham and was just helping him prep for the day.

Hope rest of you c0ckers are well.


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

Hope your well, got two workouts to log now, but seem to be flat out at work and stuff. Still getting solid training in and will log them at weekend.

Defo stalling in terms of changes now, but just how it goes I think, small steps...

Took this an hour or so ago, looking fatter and overall not very good but will use it to motivate me to improve!!!



Time to up my game!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Possible water mate,that is all,are you still drinking lots and vit c?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hope your well, got two workouts to log now, but seem to be flat out at work and stuff. Still getting solid training in and will log them at weekend.
> 
> Defo stalling in terms of changes now, but just how it goes I think, small steps...
> 
> Took this an hour or so ago, looking fatter and overall not very good but will use it to motivate me to improve!!!
> 
> View attachment 108951
> 
> 
> Time to up my game!!!!!!!


Check ****ing vascularity out you big bastard !

You have a few "tricks" up your sleeve to kick on now though so wont have any problems for next few weeks, it'll get going again easy !


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and seriously dude, hit a sunbed once in a while


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stop talking shyte, looking good mate. Silly shoulders!!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Possible water mate,that is all,are you still drinking lots and vit c?





Bad Alan said:


> Check ****ing vascularity out you big bastard !
> 
> You have a few "tricks" up your sleeve to kick on now though so wont have any problems for next few weeks, it'll get going again easy !





Bad Alan said:


> Oh and seriously dude, hit a sunbed once in a while





Ginger Ben said:


> Stop talking shyte, looking good mate. Silly shoulders!!


Reference the vit C, I have dropped it down a bit as think the high amount of vit C was possible cause of my cramping, the vit C drops my water and without it cramping is more noticable. Seems to be working. But also, yeah, means I holding more water.

Reference you other 2, thanks for the comments, reading it above, it looks like i'm attention seeking, defo not the case. I genuienly am not impressed with myself over past few days. Some times things seem to be working well together, look in the mirror and think "ey ey, i'm looking good today", then others "what the fook, no size, no bicep peak, flat chest, no traps" etc etc. I think I am sticking to the weight loss goal though so should be ignoring all of these others to a degree, but still frustrates me. Human nature to always be wanting more and I personally am a very highly amibitious/driven person, which can be a fault at times.

Anyway, ramble over!!!

Weight this morning was 102.9kg, whoopedy whoop!!! Under the 103kg mark, so still coming off. Although now at a rate of about 1.5lb's per week.

Will be doing update later today in my journal, on my diet, cardio plans, water depletion that I wanting to trial (alongside a deload week after this 4 week cycle ends), think deload is important as I currently carrying a lot of injuries.

Hope all are well.

Cheers,

Sweat


----------



## biglbs

It is as i said,just an illusion of water,as the guys say you still look awsome,so just understand that is all it is ,you will be happier! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Right. putting down some information on my plans for upcoming few weeks, covering a post on my diet, cardio, water depletion and deload week.

*Diet:*



I eat a lot of shakes, 4 to 5 a day and this accounts for majority of my calories, I do this for ease and vfm.

My macro calorie split is 60% Pro / 29% Carbs / 11% Fat.

I have been running it for approx 8 weeks now, with slight reduction of about 180-250 calories since when I started.

Weight loss is still coming off, I am fairly strict with the diet. The most common cause of addition to the diet is either a Hot Chocolate at work from vending machine or some salted popcorn while watching a film. Both I will manage to get in without going over my 2200 calorie goal for the day, but still deviations to my % mix so thought would mention them.

I have had in total about 5 or 6 cheat meals in the past 2 months or so, these are not at set times, but roughly every 7-10 days it seems. Cheat meal days I go over my total calorie allowance by 1200 or so.

Vitamins/Supplements I am on are - Vit C, Multi Vit, ZMA, Fish Oil, Clen/ECA alternating, Green Tea, Pottasium, Taurine, L-Glutamine, BCAA's.

Gear currently is 800-1000 mg Test E, 400mg Tren E, no orals at present. Plan is mix this up in next couple of weeks to add in another 200mg of Tren, 600mg of Mast and maybe some Var at 100-200mg per day. Not 100% certain yet on the Var.

In approx 4 weeks time I plan to add in DNP/T3 to up my weight loss as it stalls more.

*Cardio:*

At the moment and been doing this for past few weeks I am doing approx 4 x 20 mins cardio sessions post workout, I work out in the evening after work, so doing this cardio eats into my evening a lot. So thinking of switching it to 3 x 40 mins per week during my lunch time. Combination of running on some days and power walking on others. This will increase my cardio from 80 mins to 120 mins and in addition it uses "dead" time to get my cardio done and out of the way.

*Water Depletion / Deload Week:*

2 weeks tomorrow I will of finished my current 4 week training rotation. I think I will use this opportunity to firstly have a deload week, doing 3-4 full body workouts for higher reps but significantly lower weights (maybe 50% 1RM area).

Secondly while doing this deload I will be trailing a water depletion strategy, to see if it makes any effect on me, how I get on with it, etc etc.

It will effectively be in addition to the 3-4 full body workouts, a carb depletion for Mon-Thur (50g or less) alongside high amounts of water consumption on those days, then a carb up on friday with a reduction/complete halt in water consumption. Might also take some natural aids such as dandelion route, vit c and glycerine on Fri/Sat, along with possibility of a 400g Hot Epson salt bath trial.

If all works well, I can see its effects, if it doesn't at least I get a deload week and can learn from anything I did wrong during this Depletion trial.

*Injuries:*

This is just a brief summary to myself of current injuries / ailments:

-Right forearm very painful from Pressing / Arm workout

-Left Shoulder RC pain from Benching/Pressing

-Lower Back pain from Squat failure

-Shin/Calve pains from Plyometrics / Intense Hill Walking

-Acne, 95% on back (this is not 95% of my back covered just telling me where % of it is located).

Couple of other side effects I suffering from is high snappishness at times, often not with strangers but with friends/loved ones over stupid things. I generally realise it is gear related so I can avoid it or apologise if needed. Might as well mention my pasty white skin in here, lol, as most of you cvnts keep commenting on it. I am back on the MT2, trying just 0.5mg to see if I can handle the sickness, it is horrible and think I am sensitive to it, but will ride it out. If it not work I will be doing a name change on forum to Casper or similar...

Massive post here I think, just consolidating a whole load of things, both for my own benefit as a log but also to open up for any feedback from you others experts and jockey's.

Laters.


----------



## Sweat

Had a powernap this avo, then went and did an arm work out. Was a total monster session, weights on every single exercises and set up on last week!

Total monster session involving 40kg DB Curls amongst other things, will write it up properly tomorrow along with my 2 workouts from earlier in week.

2 photo's post session of Tri's and Bi's, not the best poses or angle but can see the arms, cannot wait till I get lean and can see stirations, veins were out during the workout, but by end arms were pumped so lost a bit of definition.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Had a powernap this avo, then went and did an arm work out. Was a total monster session, weights on every single exercises and set up on last week!
> 
> Total monster session involving 40kg DB Curls amongst other things, will write it up properly tomorrow along with my 2 workouts from earlier in week.
> 
> 2 photo's post session of Tri's and Bi's, not the best poses or angle but can see the arms, cannot wait till I get lean and can see stirations, veins were out during the workout, but by end arms were pumped so lost a bit of definition.
> 
> View attachment 109028
> View attachment 109029


You not get my PM then mate?


----------



## biglbs

Looking good....if you have spots you realy need to keep water high and not fook with it imo,use natural diretics by all means ,but perhaps drink more to flush toxins as you are having a build up of them it seems,this may help moods too,but also watch stims for same reason mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

You've got mail


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> You've got mail


Poor sod has been waiting all night!!


----------



## Huntingground

Looking forward to the DNP/T3 blast.

Looking good in arm pics too mate.


----------



## Sweat

Thanks for advice, compliments and insults lads, appreciated as always. In equal mix! 

Will respond to your email now Will.

Legs and Abs today, no squats or lunges though as lower back still fooked from last sundays injury squatting. Physio yesterday was cancelled by them. Annoying.

So rebooked it, also need them to look at my elbow/wrist, think it Tennis Elbow related, but could be something else.


----------



## Sweat

Here's my log of 3 workouts I not had time to write up during the week, Back, Shoulders and Arms.

*Back*

*Pull Ups* - 8 x Wide Grip, 6 + 4 Negatives Wide Grip, 6 + 2 Negatives Narrow Grip, 6 + 2 Negatives Narrow Grip

*DB Row* - 12 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg, 9 x 50kg

*Machine Row Wide* - 12 x 50kg, 10 x 65kg, 10 x 67.5kg. All of these peak contraction held for 2 seconds.

*Lat Pull Down* - 8 x 70kg, 8 x 80kg, 6 x 90kg. 90kg I struggled a bit, just a weak cvnt it seems.

*Straight Arm Cable Pull Down* -12 x 25kg, 8 x 35kg, 10 x 30kg...drop into 6 x 20kg...drop into 7 x 10kg

*Face Pulls* - 12 x 20kg, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 35kg... drop into 8 x 15kg

*Shoulders*

*Seated Side Raises* - 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 12 x 12.5kg. FST7 style, managed to get full 12 reps on each set, was increda hard near end and arms were dangling for a couple fo seconds before getting each rep out, but got full 7 sets at 12.5kg. Not sure if I would manage even 2-3 sets on the 15kg though...

*DB Shoulder Press* - 10 x 32.5kg (this was very hard, almost couldn't get it in position as shoulders fooked from above set), then I got in zone... 12 x 32.5kg, 10 x 37.5kg, 9 x 42.5kg. Weird how this exercise went...

*Rear Cable Flyes* - 15 x 6.25, 12 x 6.25, 10 x 7.5kg

*Cheat 1 Arm DB Front Raises* - 8 x 17.5kg, 8 x 22.5kg. Wasn't massive cheat here, but using body a bit to get it up, then slowly reducing on negative. Shoulders were PUMPED.

*Clean and Press* - Skipped this as lower back injury

*DB Shrugs* - 12 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg, 12 x 45kg. Peak contraction held on all reps.

*Arms*

*Hammer Curls (in front of body)* - 6 x 25kg, 6 x 32.5kg, 8 x 40kg. All weights up on last week and happy the 40kg DB curls, was only meant to do 6 reps, but lost track and did 8... BOOYAH!

*V.Bar Push Down* - 8 x 50kg, 8 57.5kg, 8 x 62.5kg. All up on last week.

*Alt DB's Curls* 10 x 25kg, 10 x 25kg. Up on last week and spot on form, was struggling last week on last 2-3 reps.

*DB Overhead Ext* - 15 x 35kg, 15 x 40kg, 8 x 47.5kg. All weights up on last week!!!

*BB Curl 21's superset into DB Kickbacks* - 25kg's into 12 x 9kg kickbacks, 30kg into 12 x 10kg kickbacks, 30kg into 12 x 12.5kg kickbacks. All weights up on last week, can push kickbacks higher next week, not sure on biceps tho.

*Reverse BB Curls* - 15 x 25kg, 15 x 30kg. Both up on last week.

*CG Bench Press* - 12 x 75kg, 10 x 95kg. Weight up on last week in addition to using free weight not machine, so doubley up, lol. All rest pause reps.

ARMS Destroyed... everything was up on last week, totally pulled it out of the bag here...

Workouts logged.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great going mate, pic looked good too. You're becoming a right unit!


----------



## Sweat

Fack fack fack fack!!!!!

Complete agony at the moment, just got and still have it, complete left side of abs totally cramped up.

Taken 7g taurine,2 potassium tablets and now drinking water with salt in it...

This is insane pain!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Fack fack fack fack!!!!!
> 
> Complete agony at the moment, just got and still have it, complete left side of abs totally cramped up.
> 
> Taken 7g taurine,2 potassium tablets and now drinking water with salt in it...
> 
> This is insane pain!!!!


You shouldn't be getting cramps all the time mate something isn't right with what you're doing. Not enough water maybe, gear or lack of salts.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You shouldn't be getting cramps all the time mate something isn't right with what you're doing. Not enough water maybe, gear or lack of salts.


 @ausbuilt

He might know why I am getting them, I remember reading he gets them while cutting on stims along with high gear usage. I have no idea, looked into lots of things, but still getting them.

Could be the Clen I got back on today that has made them worse but they always there...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weird isn't it, seems you're doing all the obvious stuff to help with it. Dropping clen would help though!! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Weird isn't it, seems you're doing all the obvious stuff to help with it. Dropping clen would help though!! Lol


Your right on the Clen front, but wanting to run it for a final 2 weeks. Then a week off everything fat burner, then the real fun starts... DNP/T3 baby... 

Cramps have eased a bit now, had 4 pints of water plus more salt to help the water stay in me.

Disgusting part here, sorry, just went to the toilet for a mud but couldn't push at all as everytime I tried abs are tensing/cramping. Well annoying, lol, fun and games!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Your right on the Clen front, but wanting to run it for a final 2 weeks. Then a week off everything fat burner, then the real fun starts... DNP/T3 baby...
> 
> Cramps have eased a bit now, had 4 pints of water plus more salt to help the water stay in me.
> 
> Disgusting part here, sorry, just went to the toilet for a mud but couldn't push at all as everytime I tried abs are tensing/cramping. Well annoying, lol, fun and games!


Keep potasium high to balance it and pull the water into muscles,not just subq water mate,it will help


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Keep potasium high to balance it and pull the water into muscles,not just subq water mate,it will help


Thanks for the tip mate, I have a banana a day plus I take 2 concentrated potassium supplements, in addition to drinking salt water, taking 5-7g taurine.

Think it is the Clen as yesterday was day 1, I did 7-8 Clen (underdosed ones) and this after the very hard ab workout caused horrible cramps/pain.

I even had one where just 1 ab cramped on it's own and popped out while all the rest were relaxed. Agony, took 5 mins to calm down to point I could then massage it for another 15 mins to get it back in place.

Thus stopping Clen, just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## flinty90

morning sweat you dirty roiding fcukin junkie fcuk fcuk lol X


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> morning sweat you dirty roiding fcukin junkie fcuk fcuk lol X


Haha, good morning you filthy natty scumbag!

Get back on the wagon!!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Haha, good morning you filthy natty scumbag!
> 
> Get back on the wagon!!


patience my pet patience XX


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

I have taken high dose Clen and only needed Taurine, water and bananas to sort it out. Sounds much more severe than anything I have ever experienced.

Drop off it for a while, give body time to rest I reckon.

Plans for today?


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> I have taken high dose Clen and only needed Taurine, water and bananas to sort it out. Sounds much more severe than anything I have ever experienced.
> 
> Drop off it for a while, give body time to rest I reckon.
> 
> Plans for today?


It is severe, I think I have a reasonable pain tolerance, but these cramps are pure agony. One with just the 1 ab sticking out, I was close to tears... sound like a pussy admitting it.

They (Clen) doesn't give me shakes, or at least to nowhere near the same level as others get them, instead I get double serving of cramps it seems...

Today is Chest later (bad idea on Nations's Chest Mondays) and also 40 mins cardio at lunch, likely in the form of a solid powerwalk.

You mate?


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> patience my pet patience XX


Haha, to be fair your making some really solid gains natty again, so just keep along those lines until you peak and then BOOM, back on the gear and Flinty at all new levels!!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Thanks for the tip mate, I have a banana a day plus I take 2 concentrated potassium supplements, in addition to drinking salt water, taking 5-7g taurine.
> 
> Think it is the Clen as yesterday was day 1, I did 7-8 Clen (underdosed ones) and this after the very hard ab workout caused horrible cramps/pain.
> 
> I even had one where just 1 ab cramped on it's own and popped out while all the rest were relaxed. Agony, took 5 mins to calm down to point I could then massage it for another 15 mins to get it back in place.
> 
> Thus stopping Clen, just not worth it in my opinion.


Good move and it is nasty stuff for your heart as if your heart cramps you're fooked,glad to see you off it mate realy amx


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Good move and it is nasty stuff for your heart as if your heart cramps you're fooked,glad to see you off it mate realy amx


Thanks mate, always nice having people on the look out for me. Generally I am sensible with stuff, but will also not just drop something due to a minor niggle or similar. These cramps just getting stupid, even during working out, hopefully will be in the past.

Off for a workout shortly and also had a ton of water, p1ssing every 30 mins it seems. lol


----------



## Sweat

Figured I not taken a photo in a few days so took one this morning, abs were slightly slightly visible in the mirror, but then did not come out on camera, lol, maybe it was in my head.

Looking a bit leaner though and fairly pleased with progress. Shot on left to compare against, left shot is from just over a year ago December 2011. So 13 months comparison... only started gyming it again in April of 2012 but was strength focused at first... different poses of course but both side shots, recent one is tensed, but wouldn't of made much difference in old one.



@Keeks Think my new pose could be a possible contender against the Teapot pose you rock, it needs a lot of refining still but maybe one day...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Figured I not taken a photo in a few days so took one this morning, abs were slightly slightly visible in the mirror, but then did not come out on camera, lol, maybe it was in my head.
> 
> Looking a bit leaner though and fairly pleased with progress. Shot on left to compare against, left shot is from just over a year ago December 2011. So 13 months comparison... only started gyming it again in April of 2012 but was strength focused at first... different poses of course but both side shots, recent one is tensed, but wouldn't of made much difference in old one.
> 
> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198


Amazing mate!!

Can see a proper ginger face on the old pic


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Amazing mate!!
> 
> Can see a proper ginger face on the old pic


LMAO @ ginger face comment.

Look at my chin on the old one!!! Or lack of it, was a mess, this was me at my lowest pretty much, complete Alcoholic, just prior to binning it all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Figured I not taken a photo in a few days so took one this morning, abs were slightly slightly visible in the mirror, but then did not come out on camera, lol, maybe it was in my head.
> 
> Looking a bit leaner though and fairly pleased with progress. Shot on left to compare against, left shot is from just over a year ago December 2011. So 13 months comparison... only started gyming it again in April of 2012 but was strength focused at first... different poses of course but both side shots, recent one is tensed, but wouldn't of made much difference in old one.
> 
> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198


AWESOME!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO @ ginger face comment.
> 
> Look at my chin on the old one!!! Or lack of it, was a mess, this was me at my lowest pretty much, complete Alcoholic, just prior to binning it all.


Yep, a sorry state mate. But look at you now!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Figured I not taken a photo in a few days so took one this morning, abs were slightly slightly visible in the mirror, but then did not come out on camera, lol, maybe it was in my head.
> 
> Looking a bit leaner though and fairly pleased with progress. Shot on left to compare against, left shot is from just over a year ago December 2011. So 13 months comparison... only started gyming it again in April of 2012 but was strength focused at first... different poses of course but both side shots, recent one is tensed, but wouldn't of made much difference in old one.
> 
> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198
> 
> 
> @Keeks Think my new pose could be a possible contender against the Teapot pose you rock, it needs a lot of refining still but maybe one day...


mate.....uv got a fukin HUGE head  looking good tho....what a difference!


----------



## liam0810

Great changes in 13 months pal.

Regarding the cramps, if they don't ease I'd get them looked at as never heard of them being that bad from clen. I only get cramps in my neck from clen. To me it sounds like a little bit more than clen. Is it in your abs all the time?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Figured I not taken a photo in a few days so took one this morning, abs were slightly slightly visible in the mirror, but then did not come out on camera, lol, maybe it was in my head.
> 
> Looking a bit leaner though and fairly pleased with progress. Shot on left to compare against, left shot is from just over a year ago December 2011. So 13 months comparison... only started gyming it again in April of 2012 but was strength focused at first... different poses of course but both side shots, recent one is tensed, but wouldn't of made much difference in old one.
> 
> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198
> 
> 
> @Keeks Think my new pose could be a possible contender against the Teapot pose you rock, it needs a lot of refining still but maybe one day...


Awesome progress in 13 months!! Very impressive! :thumb: But.......your pose has nothing on my teapot! :tongue:

Hope your ok now with regards to cramps, have you come off clen now?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Great changes in 13 months pal.
> 
> Regarding the cramps, if they don't ease I'd get them looked at as never heard of them being that bad from clen. I only get cramps in my neck from clen. To me it sounds like a little bit more than clen. Is it in your abs all the time?


No mate, not abs, it is whatever muscle group I have worked that day, plus I also commonly get them in calves and balls of feet from cardio.

Think will get them looked at as now effecting workouts.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Awesome progress in 13 months!! Very impressive! :thumb: But.......your pose has nothing on my teapot! :tongue:
> 
> Hope your ok now with regards to cramps, have you come off clen now?


Hey sweetie,

Thanks, your right, nothing on the teapot, lol! Need to rethink and come back with a contender...

I came off Clen 2 days ago now, no cramps tonight so far but had some yesterday. Also had some during chest workout tonight, but spent ages stretching after so hoping it helps. Need to stretch more before but was in a rush tonight.

Hope your ok!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> mate.....uv got a fukin HUGE head  looking good tho....what a difference!


LMAO and thanks, your a cvnt but I wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Hey sweetie,
> 
> Thanks, your right, nothing on the teapot, lol! Need to rethink and come back with a contender...
> 
> I came off Clen 2 days ago now, no cramps tonight so far but had some yesterday. Also had some during chest workout tonight, but spent ages stretching after so hoping it helps. Need to stretch more before but was in a rush tonight.
> 
> Hope your ok!


Lol, one day you'll have a contender, then I'll have to pinch it and up my game on the stage! 

Yep, keep stretching anyway, and hope the cramps ease off now you've come off it.

Yeah alls good thanks!


----------



## Sweat

Chest Workout from tonight:

*Flat Bench BB - Rest Pause* - 8 x 110kg, 6 + 2 Assist x 125kg, 4 + 1 assist x 135kg. All up on prior week.

*Slight Incline DB Press* - 8 x 40kg, 8 x 47.5kg, 7 + 1 assist x 50kg. Up on last week overall.

*Machine Press* - 12 x 75kg, 12 x 85kg, 8 x 100kg... drop into 7 + 1 Assist 65kg. All up on prior week.

*Hold at widest point DB Flyes* - 9 x 20kg Kettlebell (as no DB's), 12 x 20kg DB (easy), 12 x 22.5kg, 7 x 27.5kg. All up on prior week, reason for only 7 on last set is somehow pulled muscle on trap... had to stretch it out. Lol.

*Pec Dec / Superset in Press up* - 20 x 37.5kg + 15 Push Ups (too light, got bored), 14 x 47.5kg into 8 Pushup with 10kg plate on back, then 4 bodyweight weight, 10 x 57.5kg into 2 Pressup with 20kg on me into 4 bodyweight and face smash into the floor. Up on prior week although different exercise slightly.

Chest was destroyed, only thing is not sure I doing enough for Upper chest. Fine for now, 1 more chest workout in this rotation. Then will see what comes next.

Happy with another good session.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did you see the video in my journal about upper chest? Give it a go mate. My chest is rotten after yesterdays session lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you see the video in my journal about upper chest? Give it a go mate. My chest is rotten after yesterdays session lol


I did mate, is something I am interested in. Doing this 4 week first though, got till week on saturday. Then a week of deload/watre manipulation.

Then new 4 week rotation, will see if I can get it added in that.

Thanks!


----------



## TELBOR

Good session mate, nice to see weights going up :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Good session mate, nice to see weights going up :beer:


Spanks mate!


----------



## Sweat

Going to leave you all with this gem of a song, enjoy my Brothers in Arms...






Wanna see PB's in all your journals when I check again 2moro...

Night!


----------



## MRSTRONG

i am hank marvin :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> i am hank marvin :tongue:


LMAO, thanks for this! Try being on a 2k calorie diet for 9 weeks now, actually i've adjusted now, I get full just looking at a tub of Ben and Jerry's... I wish!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> LMAO, thanks for this! Try being on a 2k calorie diet for 9 weeks now, actually i've adjusted now, I get full just looking at a tub of Ben and Jerry's... I wish!


lol ive just had my second 1000cal milkshake :lol: not to mention the 4000cals in 5 meals ive had .

its tough eating anything you want  oh ice cream mm think i`ll have a bowl


----------



## Sweat

Back workout tonight, lower back was still playing up in addition to elbow pain on right arm. Sounds like a right drama, but I worked around it, avoided DLing and Bent Over Rows, went heavy on all others, smashing it in. And elbow related I used straps on heavy sets in addition to having thumb over, this stops me gripping as tightly.

As below:

*Lat Pull Down - Wide and Slow* - 15 x 55kg, 10 x 65kg, 10 x 75kg, 8 x 85kg, 6 x 95kg into 8 x 50kg drop set.

*DB Rows* 10 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg. Really slow and very deep stretch on these, weights don't go higher than 50 so just took it slow.

*Seated Row Machine - Chest Supported* - 12 x 55kg, 12 x 67.5kg, 10 x 67.5kg+5kg added on. Held each one of these at contraction for 2 seconds or more. Felt good.

*Straight Arm Pull Down* - 12 x 30kg, 12 x 35kg, 6 x 40kg, 10 x 35kg... drop into 8 x 20kg.

*Face Pulls/Smashers* - 12 x 20kg, 12 x 30kg, 9 x 40kg... drop into 10 x 25kg.

*Lower Back Ext Machine* - 12 x 40kg, 10 x 55kg, 10 x 55kg. Kept this light and controlled as just wanted to put a bit of work on lower back but very controlled fashion.

Pretty much all weights or reps up on last week.

Job done.

Side note, starting to cramp up, mainly legs and chest. Trying to prevent it so took 1 pint salt water, 7g taurine, 400mg pottasium and 2 x ZMA capsules... lol. Will see if it goes.


----------



## biglbs

Hay if you need more for single arm rows use the end of a tbar and use it as a dumbell ,just add weights and row one arm at a time


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hay if you need more for single arm rows use the end of a tbar and use it as a dumbell ,just add weights and row one arm at a time


I like it!!!! Would rep ya but it seems to think I always repping you and tells me spread the love bullshiz always!!! Will rep soon!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hay if you need more for single arm rows use the end of a tbar and use it as a dumbell ,just add weights and row one arm at a time


also put bench at side of smith machine and row that fcuking bar loaded up for bigger weights ...X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> also put bench at side of smith machine and row that fcuking bar loaded up for bigger weights ...X


Fook it use the olympic bar pmsl,,,,nice one flints....


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198


Great progress mate, very impressed. 13 months, what is weight difference?


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Great progress mate, very impressed. 13 months, what is weight difference?


Thanks a lot mate! 

Net weight difference is about 15kg between those. But I reckon I put on a lot of muscle in that time, so maybe 20kg+ fat loss, not sure though. My back has gone up a fair few inchs in that time, 2 inchs on arms, shoulders defo grown as has traps. With smaller waist, hips, neck and thighs.


----------



## Sweat

Did a 1 hour guns session tonight, kept the pace high and pushed all the weights high as well. Holding a lot of peak contractions, arms were blitzed and pumped to fook. Reckon over an inch of extra pump in them. Great stuff!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Did a 1 hour guns session tonight, kept the pace high and pushed all the weights high as well. Holding a lot of peak contractions, arms were blitzed and pumped to fook. Reckon over an inch of extra pump in them. Great stuff!


how the fcuk do you train arms for 1 hour lol !!!


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> how the fcuk do you train arms for 1 hour lol !!!


I've been doing about an hour last few weeks and its first time in a long time that I get DOMS in them. Love full arm days


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> I've been doing about an hour last few weeks and its first time in a long time that I get DOMS in them. Love full arm days


gese i must not have enough time to do this sport .. how long do you spend on a big body part all day lol !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

How's meal switch around treating you fellllllla ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> how the fcuk do you train arms for 1 hour lol !!!


10 minute rests between sets of 21's


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> gese i must not have enough time to do this sport .. how long do you spend on a big body part all day lol !!!


I spend 3 hours sarcy b0llocks! Arms are stubborn for me and it seems since giving them their own day and lots if sets and reps they seem to be responding. Probably wont suit everyone but then again 6 sets of triceps after shoulders and 6 sets of biceps after back might not suit everyone else.


----------



## Sweat

Brief update on things:

-Started BSI TMTE on Thursday, causing some PIP but think it due to high concentration. Also on Var now, since thursday also.

-Weight loss this week is minimal to be fair (not had strictest diet for couple of days) but looking better despite it, more vascular for certain. Diet will be nailed again now, had my cheats.

-Did a shopping spree today getting various general supplements and also ones specifically for DNP cycle (starting 3 weeks time) and for Water Depletion trial (starting 1 weeks time).

-Been taking MT2 for 7 days now, sickness is not as bad as it was and I mitigating it through Anti-histamines and taking just before bed so can sleep through it. Had first sunbed session this morning, not that hopeful anything will come of the MT2 as I have never had the slightest tan ever in my life. We will see, expecting nothing for a while yet.

-Cramps have still been occuring even though I not on the Clen anymore, but they are not as severe, also trying to do stretching post workout to minimize the chances of it.

-BP is still fairly high, evident by my red cheeks, lol, but I not worried about it.

-Tennis Elbow is still a total [email protected], been doing unhooked grip on BB when I can to minimize gripping too much (this is what caused it), also going to think about getting some gloves, as physio reckons these will help with it healing. They also reduce need to grip as much when training. Left RC is a pain at times, but nothing I worry about too much. Lower back is still lame, but is getting better so back into Deadlifts/Squats/BB rows in a couple of weeks. Shins/Calves are getting better, think I just overdid the cardio in a short period and this overtraining took its toll. Stretching and massaging is helping.

That's my full update of everything training wise in 6 or so lines.

Off for a shoulder workout in a bit, hope all are well and will update the workout details later.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anything not injured mate? Lol 

Just kidding, interested to see how the tmte goes as i may use the same on my cutting cycle over summer.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Anything not injured mate? Lol
> 
> Just kidding, interested to see how the tmte goes as i may use the same on my cutting cycle over summer.


Tell me about it mate, is a fooking joke. I don't train stupidly or anything, think I have good form etc. Just think with the accelerated strength I getting it is inevitable that injuries are going to occur as flagging muscle groups or tendons or whatever aren't up to speed of others.

Overall I think it is just part of the game and I learning more and more each day on how to avoid them going forward or at least minimise chances.

Will keep you posted on the TMTE.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Totally agree mate. Think about where you've.taken your body from.and what you are now asking it to do compared to before. It's a big change and will flag things up along the way.

You're sensible enough not to ignore them though that's the important bit


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk me mate ur a wreck (a ****in handsome wreck). Deffo keep us posted on the new gear bud....think I'm gonna go with the WC TNTmast400 cos bsi doesn't seem to be all it's hyped upto be :-l enjoy mate PMSL.

Have a good w.e brother x


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Totally agree mate. Think about where you've.taken your body from.and what you are now asking it to do compared to before. It's a big change and will flag things up along the way.
> 
> You're sensible enough not to ignore them though that's the important bit


Yeah mate, hindsight is great, wish I had all this knowledge in the past, or listen when people tell you to stretch etc. Never could be bothered etc. lol



JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk me mate ur a wreck (a ****in handsome wreck). Deffo keep us posted on the new gear bud....think I'm gonna go with the WC TNTmast400 cos bsi doesn't seem to be all it's hyped upto be :-l enjoy mate PMSL.
> 
> Have a good w.e brother x


Haha, I know mate, falling to peices, www.sweatisawreck.com lol. Have a good weekend too buddy.

Just got home from shoulder workout, took a pic post workout, but could not tense traps and shoulders properly with one hand and in addition to that the sh1tty camera did not pick up my veins. Had veins in shoulder and big ones in arms.

Here is pic, next time I ask someone to take it so can tense both shoulders and flare lats and bring traps out.


----------



## Sweat

Right, need some sympathy, in addition to all my training related injuries which I just take on the chin, I woke up this morning with a high temperament and full blown Tonsillitis... FFS!!!!!

This sucks donkey d1ck!!!!

Meant to be training legs today, not sure wheter to still go and train regardless or rest so I can be 100% faster...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Right, need some sympathy, in addition to all my training related injuries which I just take on the chin, I woke up this morning with a high temperament and full blown Tonsillitis... FFS!!!!!
> 
> This sucks donkey d1ck!!!!
> 
> Meant to be training legs today, not sure wheter to still go and train regardless or rest so I can be 100% faster...


Fvcking hell mate that's unlucky. You know what you should do, REST.

You have to mate, this will make you feel pretty rubbish and trust me training through illness just makes it worse.

Get some suitable meds down you, drink loads of warm water with honey and lemon in or pineapt juice, both sooth a.bad throat really well IME.


----------



## Keeks

Ace delt in the picture!!! :thumb: Looking awesome!

And I agree with Ginger Ben on this one, REST REST and REST!!!!!!

Will take you longer to get over it, you wont be able to train to the max and you could end up feeling worse, so rest!!!!!

And get well soon!  xxx

And vit c and zinc!!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell mate that's unlucky. You know what you should do, REST.
> 
> You have to mate, this will make you feel pretty rubbish and trust me training through illness just makes it worse.
> 
> Get some suitable meds down you, drink loads of warm water with honey and lemon in or pineapt juice, both sooth a.bad throat really well IME.





Keeks said:


> Ace delt in the picture!!! :thumb: Looking awesome!
> 
> And I agree with Ginger Ben on this one, REST REST and REST!!!!!!
> 
> Will take you longer to get over it, you wont be able to train to the max and you could end up feeling worse, so rest!!!!!
> 
> And get well soon!  xxx
> 
> And vit c and zinc!!!


Thanks a lot guys, will take the advise. Just running a bath now, lemsip after and then TV in bed... ROCK and ROLL baby!

Laters.


----------



## Sweat

Still feeling rough, taking lots of meds then heading to work, joy!

Looking well bloated, glyerine in cough medicines to blame, dragging loads of water into me I think... or the p1ss poor diet over the weekend.

Hope all are well.


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate hope you get sorted soon pal.. cant have you looking bloaty and crap like me can we haha X


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate hope you get sorted soon pal.. cant have you looking bloaty and crap like me can we haha X


Haha, I wish I looked half as good as "Natty Power" Flinty! 

Thanks buddy, hoping to shake this off pronto and get back training. Time is ticking away...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Still feeling rough, taking lots of meds then heading to work, joy!
> 
> Looking well bloated, glyerine in cough medicines to blame, dragging loads of water into me I think... or the p1ss poor diet over the weekend.
> 
> Hope all are well.


not good mate, plenty rest & [email protected] this thing out ur system x


----------



## George-Bean

Damn, I thought I was ill lol


----------



## Huntingground

How are you feeling mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hows it going ballbag, you ok mate?


----------



## mikemull

Ginger Ben said:


> Hows it going ballbag, you ok mate?


X 2 ^^^^^


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## strongmanmatt

have a good weekend Sweat.


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! Quick update from Sweat........he's still a poorly chap, but starting to feel a little bit better and he'll be back on here soon.


----------



## Sweat

Evening guys,

Thanks for all your support, had a total turd week. Tonsillitus and then while immune system was down got some bug, so you name a sympton I prob had it. Horrible.

Anyway, prob only person to ever do this but I have put on weight while being ill... no carbs for 9 weeks then 8 days of eating whatever I felt like (as lost all passion for protein shakes and the like) and I blown up like 4kg. Also no training in this time, just sleeping and medication. Weight will be mostly water, or I keep telling myself that, but still puts me up at 106.5kg this morning, sob sob.

Did an arms workout today, won't log the full details as I wasn't back in the zone strength wise yet, just did 55kg BB Curls, 130kg CG Bench, 75kg Skull Crushers... and the like.

While lying in bed yesterday I refocused my aims, still primary aim is abs/lower bodyfat, secondary is tied with bigger upper chest and biceps and also more leg development. These are my weakest area's I feel. As soon as I out of this cut I targeting 20" guns, should be doable to be fair, my triceps will grow fast anyway and they are just shy of 18's cold at the moment. Legs only need to be 1" bigger but with a ton more definition. Chest is pathetic, just need to hammer the upper chest to fook, maybe twice per week.

Over and out, will check all your journals now...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to see you bag mate, sounds like a bollocks week but onwards and upwards, tis but a blip

Don't worry about the weight either, water and glycogen, you'll drop that on a few days low carbing and a bit of cv.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Good to see you bag mate, sounds like a bollocks week but onwards and upwards, tis but a blip
> 
> Don't worry about the weight either, water and glycogen, you'll drop that on a few days low carbing and a bit of cv.


Ya cheers mate!!

Cannot wait to be back training, feel like I missed so many oppurtunities to grow, just at the point I upped my gear a "little" bit... ah well, still a few months left on this cycle to make gains, 8 days is not much of a loss.


----------



## Bad Alan

Was just an extended re-feed lol


----------



## liam0810

As said by ginger b0llocks it will just be water weight. Up water next few days, high dose of vit c and dandelion root and you'll be back to where you were.

You've had a sh1t week mate but put it behind you now as there's no point dwelling on it and get back to 100% and training again. Onwards and upwards kiddo!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Was just an extended re-feed lol


Haha, I like your thinking!!!



liam0810 said:


> As said by ginger b0llocks it will just be water weight. Up water next few days, high dose of vit c and dandelion root and you'll be back to where you were.
> 
> You've had a sh1t week mate but put it behind you now as there's no point dwelling on it and get back to 100% and training again. Onwards and upwards kiddo!


Ya, sound advice mate. I need to well and truly crack on big style so can start chasing you and Will down, one day ladies...maybe 2018 or so...


----------



## Home Physique

Making progress sir, even with all your "assistance" you will still need to rest now and then.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You still alive cvnty bollocks?


----------



## JANIKvonD

sweat....baby....whats the fukin story? hope ur well brother x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope your okay man.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You still alive cvnty bollocks?





JANIKvonD said:


> sweat....baby....whats the fukin story? hope ur well brother x





strongmanmatt said:


> Hope your okay man.


Hi guys,

I'm fine thanks, illness cleared up fully by Monday. Been hitting the gym hard again and back on diet fully, just also been totally flat out with work so not had time to update on here. Done Arms, Legs, Chest and Back so far this week. Off for a 2nd chest session in an hour with a tank that can 5-6 rep 180kg bench, he weighs 100kg. So impressive lifting, not seen him do it yet, but he flings 150kg around like it is nothing.

Tried the 7 Standard BB poses the other day, got missus to take the photo's and all I can say is OMG they are brutal in highlighting your weaknesses, I really have got a lot of work to do. Remotivated my to up my game and pull my finger out, next level stuff...

Hope all are well, will write up this weeks workouts later.

Have a fun weekend muckers!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice training Fella, Keep it up, Good to see your recovered fully now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you're well mate, we missed you!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you're well mate, we missed you!


Speak for yourself ya cvnt.

Where's these 7pics then ?


----------



## gibubu

pics!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Speak for yourself ya cvnt.
> 
> Where's these 7pics then ?


Not posting them, as said, they are not flattering at all, lol, also took them after 9 days of being ill so was up on weight and looking fat. Will be taking some more soon, going to always do the 7 poses now as then can be fully critical.



Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you're well mate, we missed you!


Haha, cheers matey. Missed you cvnts too.

How is your cycle going? Will try read some of your journal again now, but as always you have about 8 pages per day, is insane hard to keep up. lol, saw in HG's journal you are up on weight massively. good work Sir.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Not posting them, as said, they are not flattering at all, lol, also took them after 9 days of being ill so was up on weight and looking fat. Will be taking some more soon, going to always do the 7 poses now as then can be fully critical.
> 
> Haha, cheers matey. Missed you cvnts too.
> 
> How is your cycle going? Will try read some of your journal again now, but as always you have about 8 pages per day, is insane hard to keep up. lol, saw in HG's journal you are up on weight massively. good work Sir.


Yeah all good thanks mate, strength is good and have just taken a few.days.off which has helped loads.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sasij


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah all good thanks mate, strength is good and have just taken a few.days.off which has helped loads.


Off training or off cycle? Sounds like your good anyway, top marks.



JANIKvonD said:



> Sasij


LOL.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Off training or off cycle? Sounds like your good anyway, top marks.
> 
> LOL.


Off training mate, felt like I was going through the motions but 3 days off and I've had two of my best sessions in last two days, really good fun and productive. Pbs all round and enjoyable.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Off training mate, felt like I was going through the motions but 3 days off and I've had two of my best sessions in last two days, really good fun and productive. Pbs all round and enjoyable.


Spot on mate, CNS gets some recovery and maybe more important psychologically you get a break. Seems to of worked.

I just been to see "This is 40", follow on from Knocked Up. It was ok, some funny parts but not outstanding. Popcorn and DNP had me as a furnace... and only 1 day in so dose and build up in body is minimal... fun times ahead.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Spot on mate, CNS gets some recovery and maybe more important psychologically you get a break. Seems to of worked.
> 
> I just been to see "This is 40", follow on from Knocked Up. It was ok, some funny parts but not outstanding. Popcorn and DNP had me as a furnace... and only 1 day in so dose and build up in body is minimal... fun times ahead.


Pmsl dnp is hilarious just when you think you can handle the heat you eat something that knocks you sideways. Popcorn would definitely get the smoke alarm ringing!!


----------



## Sweat

Back shot from earlier this week. Sure I still not tensing it properly and I need a lot more size on it but can see my progress anyway.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look really good matw


----------



## George-Bean

Sweat said:


> View attachment 111250
> 
> 
> Back shot from earlier this week. Sure I still not tensing it properly and I need a lot more size on it but can see my progress anyway.


Yes work out more, massive isnt enough lol. Looking pretty damn good there.


----------



## Huntingground

Good to see you back mate and back shot is impressive, keep it up.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Back shot from earlier this week. Sure I still not tensing it properly and I need a lot more size on it but can see my progress anyway.


Looking good mate! Nice new Tattoo


----------



## Sweat

Cheers for the tattoo update @R0BLET, looks class.

Okay guys, sorry been slack and not updating journal much past few weeks, everything is just mental at work, but training very hard still and sticking to diet.

Now on 12th week of my cut and 6th day of DNP, feeling like complete turd on the DNP and sweating like a paedo in a playground, weight is coming off though, at 101.6kg. Soon double figures baby!

Even with DNP I still training mega heavy, getting extra sweaty and out of breath fast but:

-Day 2 on DNP I sat a new Bench PB of 2 reps @ 150kg, I was not planning to go for new PB's as had already done lots of volume at 120, 130 and 140. Also tried 160kg but could not lock out, will have it for sure in next few weeks if I go just for the 1RM and bodyweight will be under 100kg so gives me over a 1.6 ratio.

-Day 5 (2nd day up at 400mg DNP), I got a new Deadlift PB, only 202.5kg, so only 2.5kg increase, but was over the moon as this was mega struggle on DNP.

Still doing 6 2 hour sessions per week weights wise and 4 x 40 mins CV, mirror wise I looking better in some ways but losing it in other ways and water retention is all over the place, so just riding it out.

Taking ECA x 2 per day to try combat some lethargy, also T3 starting at weekend.

Hope all are well, soon to soaking my bed sheets with sweat for me, true to my UKM name...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Cheers for the tattoo update @R0BLET, looks class.
> 
> Okay guys, sorry been slack and not updating journal much past few weeks, everything is just mental at work, but training very hard still and sticking to diet.
> 
> Now on 12th week of my cut and 6th day of DNP, feeling like complete turd on the DNP and sweating like a paedo in a playground, weight is coming off though, at 101.6kg. Soon double figures baby!
> 
> Even with DNP I still training mega heavy, getting extra sweaty and out of breath fast but:
> 
> -Day 2 on DNP I sat a new Bench PB of 2 reps @ 150kg, I was not planning to go for new PB's as had already done lots of volume at 120, 130 and 140. Also tried 160kg but could not lock out, will have it for sure in next few weeks if I go just for the 1RM and bodyweight will be under 100kg so gives me over a 1.6 ratio.
> 
> -Day 5 (2nd day up at 400mg DNP), I got a new Deadlift PB, only 202.5kg, so only 2.5kg increase, but was over the moon as this was mega struggle on DNP.
> 
> Still doing 6 2 hour sessions per week weights wise and 4 x 40 mins CV, mirror wise I looking better in some ways but losing it in other ways and water retention is all over the place, so just riding it out.
> 
> Taking ECA x 2 per day to try combat some lethargy, also T3 starting at weekend.
> 
> Hope all are well, soon to soaking my bed sheets with sweat for me, true to my UKM name...


You must rattle when you walk 

Great work on the PB's mate!!

DNP..... Was it needed? Your looking better each week, suppose if you wanted the 90's on the scales it will certainly help :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You must rattle when you walk
> 
> Great work on the PB's mate!!
> 
> DNP..... Was it needed? Your looking better each week, suppose if you wanted the 90's on the scales it will certainly help :beer:


Is anything needed?! DNP was always planned in my ****nal, goal of end of cut is end of March in time for my 30th. Want to be in best shape of my life.

The stuff is harsh though, but will see how I get on.

I do fooking rattle something rotten, so many med's either combatting or helping something or other. Is mental. Prob 30+ tabs per day. Lol, plus 11 injections per week. Fun and games baby!


----------



## JANIKvonD

6 x 2hr weight sessions, 11jabs a week.....am I reading this rite!?!? Good to see ya back mate, the DNP is HARSH....2 tabs is a world apart from 1 sides ways mate.....3 is just fukin unbearable


----------



## biglbs

Wondered where you had gone,thought you melted!


----------



## Sweat

Just redid measurements, including 9 point Parillo BF test as per what I used previous 2 times now.

Last measurements were completed on 31/12/12, so just over 7 weeks ago, summary of key movements as below:

-2.3% BF *REDUCTION*, happy with this.

-1.5" Waist and Hips *REDUCTION*, really happy with both these.

-0.5 inch Chest, 2 inch thigh and 0.6 inch shoulders *REDUCTION*, of course not that happy losing size on these. Thighs were defo holding a lot of fat though.

-0.25 inch calf *INCREASE*, happy as well.

That is it in summary. 12 weeks cutting down now, still 5-6 weeks of cutting to go presuming I not hit my goal conditioning before that point.

Added T3 into the mix today, just at 50mcg, I am hot hot hot, but defo not in a sexy way.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Excellent work mate, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looking good mate, Keep at it fella.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Excellent work mate, can't wait to see the finished product





strongmanmatt said:


> Looking good mate, Keep at it fella.


Thanks both, everyones support on this forum is defo a massive help, really appreciate it.


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning is 101kg on the head, not long till a 99.something... 

Dropped the DNP on friday, was way too ill on it. Might pick it back up again in near future.

Trained Legs fasted this morning in addition to 25 mins CV, almost a 2.5 hour sesh in total, with just ECA and a Preworkout before starting... hard stuff.

Going back to gym again soon for Tri's and Core.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Skinny cvnt 

Sounds like over kill to me mate, twice in a day, you're not team alpha you know lol


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Skinny cvnt
> 
> Sounds like over kill to me mate, twice in a day, you're not team alpha you know lol


He's getting skinny like the team alpha boys!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Skinny cvnt
> 
> Sounds like over kill to me mate, twice in a day, you're not team alpha you know lol


Haha, just off for 2nd session now. Bring it!



liam0810 said:


> He's getting skinny like the team alpha boys!


Skinny, you and Will have gone the other way and packed on a shedload of muscle. I feel like I losing mine day by day. Ah well only 5 weeks more of cutting, then time to get LARGE!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Haha, just off for 2nd session now. Bring it!
> 
> Skinny, you and Will have gone the other way and packed on a shedload of muscle. I feel like I losing mine day by day. Ah well only 5 weeks more of cutting, then time to get LARGE!


I'm opposite way round to you, 5 more weeks of gaining then its operation Alpha Concentration Camp physique


----------



## Sweat

I got 99 problems (kg's) but 100+kg's isn't one...

99 red balloons (kg's)...

If you asked me what I am getting from the ice cream van, i'd say "a 99 (kg's)"...

Cannot think of any more 99 references at this time in the morning, but in summary I am in the double figure KG mark... BOOM, 99.7kg this morning. Nice little milestone for me, leanest I been in 10+ years and loving it. Still got a long way to go though.

Not logged workouts recently much but still lifting heavy and often, with addition of CV of course. Did Biceps and Forearms last night and 40 mins HIIT, as well as my 40 min power walk at lunch. Double CV... get me... 

Hope all are well, will check journals shortly. At the moment everything is manic, work is busy, gym/training is busy and our baby is overdue... little lazy sh1t, just like his mum, got his feet up in there and just chilling...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done skinny, that's a great achievment! Reps owed


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done skinny, that's a great achievment! Reps owed


Cheers buddy and thanks for the reps.

Did CV pre workout today and was just on 1200 calories pre workout, the CV was 40 mins HIIT, then got to the workout and hit a brick wall.

Dry retching, dizziness, etc etc, still smashed the workout just almost passed out several times. 35 kg incline flyes, incto just 45kg inc DB press, into 40 rep sets of cable crossovers, 15 rep sets of machine press, pec dec super set with incline pressups to failure to finish me off.

Fooked.

Had 400g chicken just now and off to bed, laters.


----------



## Sweat

Morning all, another solid week of training.

Had Friday and Saturday on a refeed after weight dropped, it increased my water a little bit but also felt fricking amazing training with some calories in me, really does make sooooo much difference to not training in 1.5k calories deficit.

Started Keto variation today so will hopefully get me down to where I want to be leanness wise, ideal goal is still abs before my 30th bday at end of this month, but will have to see. Been doing cardio everyday now, in addition to hard gym sessions, usually leaving me burnt out by the friday, but then couple of lie ins and I raring to go again on Monday. Training legs later today, maybe cardio after legs, but if I do, just 30 mins as legs will likely be fooked anyway.

Threw the below pictures together, just a couple from past 2 weeks or so as a rough gauge of my progress. Keep feeling smaller by the day as I cutting more but think I just got to live with it, inevitable I will lose size as cutting.



Almost approaching a year since I started training again, just 45 days till my 1 year anniversary of consistent training. Really enjoying training and everything that goes with it.

Hope all are well.


----------



## JANIKvonD

That bottom left shot is a fukin cracker mate. Avi change 

Still a bit to come off but ur very close.....keep at it son. Delts are ridiculous x


----------



## TELBOR

Yeah looking well skinny


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah looking well skinny





JANIKvonD said:


> That bottom left shot is a fukin cracker mate. Avi change
> 
> Still a bit to come off but ur very close.....keep at it son. Delts are ridiculous x


Haha, cheers both, hardly skinny yet and defo not today, just took these two photo's looking rather podgy (water retention I think as in morning I can now see outline of abs fairly clearly, guessing I around 12% or so), but that aside can see a bit of improvement anyway. Oh and on a side note, managed to get 3 Box Squats @ 200kg this week so legs getting stronger too, in addition to a 160kg Bench... PB setting on cut is ace. Loving it.



Hope you're both well. Will check your journals now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well you look better don't you.........well done mate, nice back :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you look better don't you.........well done mate, nice back :thumb:


X2 

Another cúnt chasing abs , what has the world of "body BUILDING" come too lol

He's not as ginger as you Benjamin 

Defo looking great though buddy, well done.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you look better don't you.........well done mate, nice back :thumb:





R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Another cúnt chasing abs , what has the world of "body BUILDING" come too lol
> 
> He's not as ginger as you Benjamin
> 
> Defo looking great though buddy, well done.


Haha, thanks a lot both, encouragement is greatly appreciated.

I am chasing abs with a vengeance, been a fatty for too long.

Not just the abs I chasing but lower bodyfat in general, veins are starting to pop out now, mainly post workout, but forearms and calves they show as soon as I tense now. Need that on rest of my body as well.

In less of a rush now, after getting some good advice to just be patient and keep doing what I doing and will get my goals eventually. Also using mirror more than scales to judge progress.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Another cúnt chasing abs , what has the world of "body BUILDING" come too lol
> 
> He's not as ginger as you Benjamin
> 
> Defo looking great though buddy, well done.


Fvck off he's loads more ginger than me!! More tanned granted but look at his barnet!! :lol:

Abs are the difference between a body builder and a chunky bloke that lifts 

I love chunky :lol:


----------



## Home Physique

Delts looking top notch


----------



## TELBOR

Home Physique said:


> Delts looking top notch


And he's Natty 

Morning Sweat!!

How's the mirror today.......


----------



## biglbs

Hello my lean mean iron machine!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hello my lean mean iron machine!





R0BLET said:


> And he's Natty
> 
> Morning Sweat!!
> 
> How's the mirror today.......


Morning both,

I am fully natty, oils are a naturally occuring compound. True story!

Looking shocking today Rob, not slept well.

Off to labour ward for 9am this morning, after a false start we got chemical inducing starting today. Wife is not too happy as the chemical inducing is likely to mean longer and more painful labour, so fun and games ahead. Got a few games downloaded for my phone so just hoping I don't get too bored...

Hope all are well.

Talk later.


----------



## biglbs

I hope it all goes well,good luck mate,to you all..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck to the Mrs mate oh and you if you get stuck.on a tricky level of angry birds.....!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Good look mate!

Hopefully the fear of being induced will kick her into touch 

You'll be a daddy soon, meaning abs in no time with forgetting to eat :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good look mate!
> 
> Hopefully the fear of being induced will kick her into touch
> 
> You'll be a daddy soon, meaning abs in no time with forgetting to eat :lol:


Lol. Say a long goodbye to your gains sweat, will be so long until you can train again you'll be 12 stone by then....pmsl :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Absolutely shattered, quick update...

I am now a very very proud Dad, mum did amazing and we got through a long labour which had several scares along the way, we finally had the baby this afternoon. A little boy weighing 9lb's 3oz's.

Over the moon and emotionally/physically fooked.

Quick pic below, although not the best quality as just from phone.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Absolutely shattered, quick update...
> 
> I am now a very very proud Dad, mum did amazing and we got through a long labour which had several scares along the way, we finally had the baby this afternoon. A little boy weighing 9lb's 3oz's.
> 
> Over the moon and emotionally/physically fooked.
> 
> Quick pic below, although not the best quality as just from phone.
> 
> View attachment 113161


Massive congratulations mate!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

9lb 3!!

He's a good size mate.

Congratulations!! :beer:

Now.... Is he ginger??


----------



## liam0810

Congrats mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Congratulations mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Congrats buddy!!!!!! Give um a high 5 from uncle jandir x


----------



## biglbs

Morning Sir


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 9lb 3!!
> 
> He's a good size mate.
> 
> Congratulations!! :beer:
> 
> Now.... Is he ginger??





liam0810 said:


> Congrats mate!





strongmanmatt said:


> Congratulations mate





JANIKvonD said:


> Congrats buddy!!!!!! Give um a high 5 from uncle jandir x


Morning all and thanks for the congratulations.

Hoping to be able to take him home today, will be glad as been a long 5-6 days and eager to have him in the comfort of our own home.

Gym and diet has gone to complete sh1t, prob 120-150g protein and a bazillion grams of carbs.

Will get back into routine soon.

In answer to your question @R0BLET, no mate, he escaped the Ginger Gene, colour photo below to show his hair colour.



I was starting to get worried about how many photo's I was taking of myself over past few months to compare progress etc, but in all honesty this photo count was absolutely nothing in comparison to the amount I have taken of him in just a few days...

I have had him doing Bodyweight Squats already... will try Push Ups today... 

How much Dbol do you think is reasonable dose for him btw???... Thinking about 4mg per day for the first few weeks... lmao


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning all and thanks for the congratulations.
> 
> Hoping to be able to take him home today, will be glad as been a long 5-6 days and eager to have him in the comfort of our own home.
> 
> Gym and diet has gone to complete sh1t, prob 120-150g protein and a bazillion grams of carbs.
> 
> Will get back into routine soon.
> 
> In answer to your question @R0BLET, no mate, he escaped the Ginger Gene, colour photo below to show his hair colour.
> 
> View attachment 113331
> 
> 
> I was starting to get worried about how many photo's I was taking of myself over past few months to compare progress etc, but in all honesty this photo count was absolutely nothing in comparison to the amount I have taken of him in just a few days...
> 
> I have had him doing Bodyweight Squats already... will try Push Ups today...
> 
> How much Dbol do you think is reasonable dose for him btw???... Thinking about 4mg per day for the first few weeks... lmao


Bless him, taking them home is the best part mate! You'll be grinning from ear to ear 

Lmfao at the diet, who cares about a couple of days mate. But now you have to find that balance won't you.

Your phone will be flooded with pics of him, wallpaper on phone and computers, you'll be whipping your phone out at every chance to show people 

Pmsl........ 1mg EOD is fine mate


----------



## Keeks

Yay, hope you can take him home today. And hope you're all well!


----------



## JANIKvonD

youll be sorry u went home when the family/friends are there 24/7 for the a month  then there that used to getting cuddles ALL day, they wont sleep....they wont settle....just constantly crying for someone to cuddle into. before u know it he's 17yo and still getting breast fed. HAVE FUN DUDE :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Bless him, taking them home is the best part mate! You'll be grinning from ear to ear
> 
> Lmfao at the diet, who cares about a couple of days mate. But now you have to find that balance won't you.
> 
> Your phone will be flooded with pics of him, wallpaper on phone and computers, you'll be whipping your phone out at every chance to show people
> 
> Pmsl........ 1mg EOD is fine mate





Keeks said:


> Yay, hope you can take him home today. And hope you're all well!





JANIKvonD said:


> youll be sorry u went home when the family/friends are there 24/7 for the a month  then there that used to getting cuddles ALL day, they wont sleep....they wont settle....just constantly crying for someone to cuddle into. before u know it he's 17yo and still getting breast fed. HAVE FUN DUDE :beer:


Morning all,

Lol @ the comments, got him home yesterday afternoon, is good to have him at home but also scary as no one to come running if we press a button. Was very little sleep last night, fun fun fun.

Did a chest workout yesterday evening briefly, will log it below.

-Flat BB press worked up to 140kg x 5, then 155kg x 1. (No spotter or power rack so did not go heavier)

-Inc DB Flyes worked up to 40kg x 8

-Inc DB Press 50kg x 10

-Cable Cross Overs, 17.5kg x 10 >> into 12.5kg x 10>> into 10kg x 10>> into 7.5kg x 10, big drop set and repeated it twice

-Dips into Press ups (failure)

-Pec Dec into Press Ups (failure)

Done and at a fast pace as time is precious... lol.

Took few photo's in gym, as below, not too annoyed considering diet and training been very poor, stomach of course is not flat but that is to be expected when I put on 3-4kg in 5-6 days.



Off to run some errands now and then got a day full of visitors, hoping to get a workout in later this evening but will have to play it by ear.

Hope all you jockeys are well.


----------



## TELBOR

You look great mate, well jelly!!

Lol at the very little sleep, fun fun fun indeed 

Enjoy the day mate


----------



## biglbs

You look brilliant,i love the black/white too!

Reps given


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You look great mate, well jelly!!
> 
> Lol at the very little sleep, fun fun fun indeed
> 
> Enjoy the day mate


Thanks mate, 



biglbs said:


> You look brilliant,i love the black/white too!
> 
> Reps given


Cheers big guy, I like the black and white too, with my minimal tan it shows definition better for me and other pasty people I guess. Thanks for the Reps too.

Did a Shoulders workout today, jist of it as below:

-DB Shoulder press up to 45kg x 8, 50kg x 2 + 2 Assisted (the 2 assisted was more balance assists rather than pressing assists if that matters, lol)

-Seated Strict Side Laterals - 7 sets of 12 Reps of 12.5kg

-Rear DB Laterals 15 x 15kg, 12 x 15kg, 8 x 20kg

-Cheat 1 Arm Front DB Raises 8 x 17.5kg, 8 x 22.5kg

-Face Pulls 12 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, 8 x 45kg

-DB Shrugs (peak contraction held) 15 x 42.5kg, 15 x 47.5kg, 15 x 50kg.

-Upright BB Rows 12 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg.

Done, shoulders were pumped and looked the best they ever been but was in rush to get home so did not take photo. Baby duties beckons... lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice bit of Variety there mate. Good Workout


----------



## mikemull

Not kept up as I'm busy as fook at mo but forget the training! Massive congrats!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

That's some cracking back shot son!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pmsl u wearing a thong on that?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl u wearing a thong on that?


LMAO, no, black boxers showing through from the camo combat pants things I was wearing... if I had taken the shot on a weekend a Thong would of been on for sure tho...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yes by Andy Bolton's DVD if you want to see him and how he incorporates his programmes, he never maxes out in the gym, when he pulled that 1003lb deadlift the most he ever went up to training for that was 800lbs 360kg. When you get your body use to the weights and you get experience you know the way your pulling the weight etc to know how you'll be in the meet etc.

Andy Bolton's theory is purely Speed/ Accelaration + explosiveness Totals= greatness and improvements and I have improved from this signifcantly.


----------



## Milky

Looking fu*king awesome mate, and good luck with the young un, you'll need it...


----------



## Bad Alan

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes by Andy Bolton's DVD if you want to see him and how he incorporates his programmes, he never maxes out in the gym, when he pulled that 1003lb deadlift the most he ever went up to training for that was 800lbs 360kg. When you get your body use to the weights and you get experience you know the way your pulling the weight etc to know how you'll be in the meet etc.
> 
> Andy Bolton's theory is purely Speed/ Accelaration + explosiveness Totals= greatness and improvements and I have improved from this signifcantly.


Maybe the most he pulled from the floor but I saw him pull over a grand from blocks mate.......


----------



## Galaxy

Just had a flick through this mate, great progress :thumbup1:

Delts look fuucking huge in your avi!!


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king awesome mate, and good luck with the young un, you'll need it...


Cheers Milky on both fronts. Young un is tiring but also he is totally awesome. Only woke up twice last night, whoop whoop! 



Galaxy said:


> Just had a flick through this mate, great progress :thumbup1:
> 
> Delts look fuucking huge in your avi!!


Cheers Galaxy, Delts are fairly dominant for me, just need to bring up all my slacker area's, abs, pecs, biceps primarily.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning you thong wearing ginger deviant


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning you thong wearing ginger deviant


Morning, MT2 is making hair dark brown to be fair. Very noticable difference, people asking me if I been dying it.

Deviant and Thong wearing I cannot argue with!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Morning, MT2 is making hair dark brown to be fair. Very noticable difference, people asking me if I been dying it.
> 
> Deviant and Thong wearing I cannot argue with!


How you feeling on the mt2? Do you get the nausea? DO you use a sunbed to kick it off, yes I'm thinking about it...... :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> How you feeling on the mt2? Do you get the nausea? DO you use a sunbed to kick it off, yes I'm thinking about it...... :lol:


I fine on it, to be honest I tried once and failed as I felt rubbish (too high dose), 2nd time I started too high dose for first one, but then dropped it and as long as I take it just before bed and I take a anti histamine 25 mins before that I do not get anything at all.

Yes you need sunbed mate, but for us gingers you do not need the beds for a while, maybe try 2 weeks of daily injections, then just very short bed session (3 mins), repeat this eery 4-5 days. Then up to 6 mins. 9 is then doable, but need to put suncream on sensitive area's or they still can burn I find.

Thats it in a nutshell. Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I fine on it, to be honest I tried once and failed as I felt rubbish (too high dose), 2nd time I started too high dose for first one, but then dropped it and as long as I take it just before bed and I take a anti histamine 25 mins before that I do not get anything at all.
> 
> Yes you need sunbed mate, but for us gingers you do not need the beds for a while, maybe try 2 weeks of daily injections, then just very short bed session (3 mins), repeat this eery 4-5 days. Then up to 6 mins. 9 is then doable, but need to put suncream on sensitive area's or they still can burn I find.
> 
> Thats it in a nutshell. Lol.


Can't be fvckikng ar5ed with that lol. Spray me up! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

wondered why ur slavering more p!sh than usual today.....then it dawned on me that you'll be on maternity leave!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> wondered why ur slavering more p!sh than usual today.....then it dawned on me that you'll be on maternity leave!


Ya mate, paternity leave it is. Unpaid but still nice to have time off and with the wee one.


----------



## Sweat

Done 4 workouts in past few days: arms, back, shoulders and a CV/Calves/Forearms.

Off for a 2nd workout later today. After 11 days of baby related very bad eating I have put on almost a stone... lol. Not worried though as will drop again.

Started back on 2200 calories again today, with some added fat burners in the mix. Feeling a bit hungry at present but will just ignore it as will adapt soon enough again.

Pics in past few days, looking a lot fatter, but as said, not worried, will go soon again.


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking ace buddy. fat has fuking melted away


----------



## TELBOR

Veiny cúnt too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fat cvnt


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Sweat how are you doing buddy, your looking good mate, Hows the training and diet?


----------



## Ash1981

Hey mate good journal.

I've basically read the first page and this page

What routine are you doing? And are you still au naturale???


----------



## Ginger Ben

ash1981 said:


> And are you still au naturale???


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Ha :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Obvs not then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

ash1981 said:


> Obvs not then lol


Sorry mate, you weren't to know sweaty is on more drugs than Pete Doherty


----------



## Galaxy

Still look in good shape............for a fat cnut 

Haha nah mate prob just put on some water, how long left are you cutting for or is it till you are happy with the way you look?


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Sweat how are you doing buddy, your looking good mate, Hows the training and diet?


Doing good thanks mate, diet has been poor for 11 days after the baby but back on proper diet today so under 2200 calories now and 350g+ protein. Training going well. Hope yours is too, not long till your comp now mate.



ash1981 said:


> Hey mate good journal.
> 
> I've basically read the first page and this page
> 
> What routine are you doing? And are you still au naturale???


Thanks buddy. I am basically doing Bodybuilding now, but still doing the key compounds lifts as well. No not natty anymore, jumped on the juice November/December time to stop any muscle loss while I been cutting. I also been able to add a bit of muscle in that time, but not loads, so a bit of a recomp too.



Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry mate, you weren't to know sweaty is on more drugs than Pete Doherty


Haha, none of the fun ones though...



Galaxy said:


> Still look in good shape............for a fat cnut
> 
> Haha nah mate prob just put on some water, how long left are you cutting for or is it till you are happy with the way you look?


Lol, initial cut was till end of march or until I got six pack. Now I extending it out to go beyond that, so "till I happy with way I look I guess". Will be a 5 month cut in total I think.


----------



## Sweat

Did a cheeky 2nd session this evening, just a fast chest one.

-High incline BB upto 130kg

-Incline DB Flyes upto 32.5kg. (Normally go up to 40's for 8-10 but tendons hurting so did more reps on 32.5's)

-Cable Crossovers, Top to Bottom (6 sets of 10 reps @ 15kg)

-Machine Press 80kg to failure, then triple drop set.

-Stretching, took a cheeky photo as below while still pumped and called it a day.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Did a cheeky 2nd session this evening, just a fast chest one.
> 
> -High incline BB upto 130kg
> 
> -Incline DB Flyes upto 32.5kg. (Normally go up to 40's for 8-10 but tendons hurting so did more reps on 32.5's)
> 
> -Cable Crossovers, Top to Bottom (6 sets of 10 reps @ 15kg)
> 
> -Machine Press 80kg to failure, then triple drop set.
> 
> -Stretching, took a cheeky photo as below while still pumped and called it a day.
> 
> View attachment 114102


Little finger looking good mate 

Lol!

You sir are a cùnt! Better each time mate :beer:

Keep it up


----------



## Ash1981

This is my kind of journal

Loss of drugs,loads of banter,loads of pictures with naked men

Lol

How many times a week do you train bud?

And I take it you've just had a baby? Congrats on that, we found out on Valentines that we are having out first too


----------



## JANIKvonD

Got some cracking genetics mate considering u said uv no been training long. I recon u should consider a show this year


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Got some cracking genetics mate considering u said uv no been training long. I recon u should consider a show this year


Sweat is one of those lucky buggers who's androgen receptors fooking love Tren!!

I'm not jelly...... Much


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sweat is one of those lucky buggers who's androgen receptors fooking love Tren!!
> 
> I'm not jelly...... Much


If u trained you'd prob see better results on it tbh


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> If u trained you'd prob see better results on it tbh


Slag! What's your excuse then 

Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Slag! What's your excuse then
> 
> Pmsl


Just done 2nd jab of tren so we'll soon find out llf x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Just done 2nd jab of tren so we'll soon find out llf x


You'll love it!


----------



## Keeks

Great progress, and delts looking fantastic as ever! Chest coming along, keep it up hun! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Little finger looking good mate
> 
> Lol!
> 
> You sir are a cùnt! Better each time mate :beer:
> 
> Keep it up


Haha, did not even notice the little finger sticking out to be fair. Was pulling some stupid expression so was more concerned with editing that out. Lol and thanks.



ash1981 said:


> This is my kind of journal
> 
> Loss of drugs,loads of banter,loads of pictures with naked men
> 
> Lol
> 
> How many times a week do you train bud?
> 
> And I take it you've just had a baby? Congrats on that, we found out on Valentines that we are having out first too


Haha, thanks.

I am training weights about 6 times a week mate, plus cardio and core on top of that.

Cheers on the baby front and congratulations on yours mate, won't be long coming and they are absolutely amazing little things!



Keeks said:


> Great progress, and delts looking fantastic as ever! Chest coming along, keep it up hun! :thumb:


Thanks Keeks, as you know, chest is one of my 3 focuses, still lags behind other muscles but is defo coming along, just slow and steady. X



JANIKvonD said:


> Got some cracking genetics mate considering u said uv no been training long. I recon u should consider a show this year


I've trained on and off for years mate, like 6-8 weeks on then nothing for months and months, heavy drinking and extreme bad diet too so never made any gains.

Started training consistently last April so coming up to a year and I held off on the juice front till December time.

I have been half thinking about a comp at some point, but don't think I have enough size yet, especially Legs, Biceps and Chest. Also not got truly lean yet so will see how I do coming out of this cut. Was thinking a cruise after the cut, a blast over summer. Then few months off and a lean bulk over winter with maybe a comp early 2014 if I get big enough to not look out of place on stage (thought of stepping on stage is scary as fook also).


----------



## JANIKvonD

Deffo got the size mate...bigger that A LOT of first timers IMO. How old are ya mate?


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> I have been half thinking about a comp at some point, but don't think I have enough size yet, especially Legs, Biceps and Chest. Also not got truly lean yet so will see how I do coming out of this cut. Was thinking a cruise after the cut, a blast over summer. Then few months off and a lean bulk over winter with maybe a comp early 2014 if I get big enough to not look out of place on stage (thought of stepping on stage is scary as fook also).


You have plenty of size, your symmetry is pretty good too. I reckon would do well.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Deffo got the size mate...bigger that A LOT of first timers IMO. How old are ya mate?


30 in two weeks mate, get me a nice present yeah?!



Home Physique said:


> You have plenty of size, your symmetry is pretty good too. I reckon would do well.


I don't think I have enough size and especially in the area's I mentioned above, I was looking at the U100kg and U90kg and the winners in North East for 2012 where a lot bigger than me. UKBFF.

Check this out...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627879912190/show

First guy that comes up is the U90kg winner and he is a monster compared to me. Great chest also. This is presuming i'd compete at U90, I have no idea, to be honest all these comp's are confusing knowing where you start out in them.


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> 30 in two weeks mate, get me a nice present yeah?!
> 
> I don't think I have enough size and especially in the area's I mentioned above, I was looking at the U100kg and U90kg and the winners in North East for 2012 where a lot bigger than me. UKBFF.
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627879912190/show
> 
> First guy that comes up is the U90kg winner and he is a monster compared to me. Great chest also. This is presuming i'd compete at U90, I have no idea, to be honest all these comp's are confusing knowing where you start out in them.


What do you weigh now? Everybody looks "massive" when they are cut up.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> What do you weigh now? Everybody looks "massive" when they are cut up.


102.3kg this morning, but that was post 11 day binge after new baby. Will be back sub 100 in few days.


----------



## Home Physique

You could drop to 90kg for comp and just get in. Trust me, with the huge difference in conditioning that loss would bring you would look insane.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> You could drop to 90kg for comp and just get in. Trust me, with the huge difference in conditioning that loss would bring you would look insane.


90kg... is tempting, that's a fair drop from now... still got plenty of fat to go at, Midriff, Glutes and Hams, fair few kg there and the rest from water maybe?!


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> 90kg... is tempting, that's a fair drop from now... still got plenty of fat to go at, Midriff, Glutes and Hams, fair few kg there and the rest from water maybe?!


Yeah I'd go 15-20 weeks. Just dry up for the day would just knock you into the weight class.


----------



## JANIKvonD

I agree with this cvnt^ mate. I recon you'd do well.....you've 5years on me


----------



## Sweat

Logged two sessions again today, a cheeky 30 mins HIIT was first one with a sauna as well and 2nd session was just Biceps, did 1h20m on Biceps, totally destroyed the fookers to point where they are cramping like buggery.

Hopefully they will grow.

Been thinking about competing all day, still not 100% sure is right time to do it with a new born but seriously considering it as we will always put things off for another day if we don't just grab it by the horns and run with it.

No immediate rush in deciding as will keep as is for a few more days anyway as am dieting again and doing cardio each day so kinda in a prep mode anyway.


----------



## Sweat

Got about 5 hours sleep last night, this baby malarky sucks for sleeping time to grow/recover... will be looking as small as @Ginger Ben soon... 

Today is CV and also maybe Shoulders later on, was going to take a day off from weights to rest but would just be bored sitting around the house...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Got about 5 hours sleep last night, this baby malarky sucks for sleeping time to grow/recover... will be looking as small as @Ginger Ben soon...
> 
> Today is CV and also maybe Shoulders later on, was going to take a day off from weights to rest but would just be bored sitting around the house...


Morning G2, got a new baby and worried about getting bored :lol: really!?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning G2, got a new baby and worried about getting bored :lol: really!?


Tren makes people weird remember


----------



## mikemull

Not been on for a while mate hope your good. What's this competing stuff?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning G2, got a new baby and worried about getting bored :lol: really!?


Evening mate, to be honest he is time consuming to say the least, currently pacing round the room trying to get him to settle when I would ideally be at 2nd gym session smashing out some CV. Done a heavy shoulder session anyway today so all's not bad. Hope your well.



R0BLET said:


> Tren makes people weird remember


Hahaha, so true dude!!!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Not been on for a while mate hope your good. What's this competing stuff?


Evening Mike, i'm great mate, loving "Dad Club" and even adjusting to the no sleep thing.

How you doing captain?

Thinking about competing in a Bodybuilding Comp June/July time... not your cup of tea I know. Might also do a powerlifting comp at some point soon just to "officialise" my lifts.


----------



## Sweat

Got him to settle and got missus to do tape measurements, last time was on 21/02/13 so about a month ago.

Changes:

-Hips Down 1"

-Waist Down 0.5"

-Neck Down 0.5"

-Legs Up 0.5"

-Calves Up 0.25"

-Forearms Up 0.25"

-Shoulders Up 0.5"

-Chest and Arms Remain Same

Happy with all of it to be fair, would of liked some growth on arms and actually got some but less than 0.25" so did not include it.

Was hoping to do bodyfat % tests as well but baby woke needing feeding so 2moro I think. Will defo be a drop, interested to see how much.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Amazing dedication mate, really impressive stuff


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing dedication mate, really impressive stuff


Cheers Ben!


----------



## Sweat

4 days back on the diet and weight (water) is flying back off, slowing each day but still high/unsustainable. Will settle in a day or two then hopefully back to fat loss again...

Did not get in a 2nd session of CV yesterday as everything was manic, although spent 2 hours tidying the house after everyone went to bed so that has got to count as CV I reckon.

Training back at 12 today and CV either after that or later this evening, depending on how I feel after back.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello my sweaty chum, whats ur food look like these days?...settled down on the shakes?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> hello my sweaty chum, whats ur food look like these days?...settled down on the shakes?


Nah, I live on the shakes mate. I not think it that bad, not very satisfying but if you can ignore that it is very easy way to get calories and macro split nailed each day.

It is:

-Breakfast shake with oats, protein, creatine, fibre, banana

-Shake 2 scoop

-Shake 2 scoop and glycomaize

-Chicken and veg

-Shake 2 scoop

-Chicken and Veg

-Shake 2 Scoop

This leaves me a little bit of space for 200-250 calories of something else depending on day and training etc.

How's your diet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Nah, I live on the shakes mate. I not think it that bad, not very satisfying but if you can ignore that it is very easy way to get calories and macro split nailed each day.
> 
> It is:
> 
> -Breakfast shake with oats, protein, creatine, fibre, banana
> 
> -Shake 2 scoop
> 
> -Shake 2 scoop and glycomaize
> 
> -Chicken and veg
> 
> -Shake 2 scoop
> 
> -Chicken and Veg
> 
> -Shake 2 Scoop
> 
> This leaves me a little bit of space for 200-250 calories of something else depending on day and training etc.
> 
> How's your diet?


fuk that.

todays eats for me-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 350g chicken 130g wholegrain pasta

12.30- 2 tins tuna 130g wholegrain pasta

3.30pm- 350g chicken 80g rice

6.00- 60g whey, few scoops of PB

9pm- 420g gigot chops, home made roasters, green beans

10.30pm- pint o milk & PB


----------



## biglbs

Amazing how fast you are now going forward mate,looking lumpy now,,,


----------



## Galaxy

Great progress and commitment mate esp with the new born.

And f*** me just noticed your not long on AAS, solid foundation to grow (more) from :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Just caught up mate and you're looking great! Not far off for those abs to start showing. Think 6 more weeks at the most.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Evening Mike, i'm great mate, loving "Dad Club" and even adjusting to the no sleep thing.
> 
> How you doing captain?
> 
> Thinking about competing in a Bodybuilding Comp June/July time... not your cup of tea I know. Might also do a powerlifting comp at some point soon just to "officialise" my lifts.


Haha it's my cup of tea mate but just not in shape for that cup of tea lol!

My lifts are down but gonna try and fix that!!!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Amazing how fast you are now going forward mate,looking lumpy now,,,


Cheers big man, also thanks for the reps! 



Galaxy said:


> Great progress and commitment mate esp with the new born.
> 
> And f*** me just noticed your not long on AAS, solid foundation to grow (more) from :thumb:


Thanks dude, appreciate it.



liam0810 said:


> Just caught up mate and you're looking great! Not far off for those abs to start showing. Think 6 more weeks at the most.


The elusive abs... they seem to tease me more and more each morning, if I am standing by the bathroom window at exactly 6:14am and 23 seconds to get optimum natural light and I turn 43 degrees to the left, do a vacumn, and tense like crazy I can just about almost see, an outline of one of the abs... 

Thanks for 6 weeks vote, will try come in there or under! 



mikemull said:


> Haha it's my cup of tea mate but just not in shape for that cup of tea lol!
> 
> My lifts are down but gonna try and fix that!!!


Ah right, thought you would more mock the BB side of things as was more interested in PLing or just being a strong ass mofo! 

Your lifts are coming back nicely mate, won't take long and you be smashing in fresh PB's. If I was you i'd class things as 2013 PB's, for short term there is less importance at what you was getting when you was at your best 6 months ago or so. Just use the motivational side of smashing in 2013 PB's to keep you wanting to drive it onwards and upwards and soon you'll have all time PB's... 180kg Bench and Natty... total monster stuff!


----------



## Sweat

Took this just now, @liam0810 hoping your right with the 6 week thing, you can almost see an outline here but is on phone and poor lighting.



This is at 98kg or just under, the leanest I been (not lightest as was lighter when doing running a while back, but defo leanest). Sub 96 will be lightest I been in prob 8-9 years. Reckon can get sub 96 in next couple weeks.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Took this just now, @liam0810 hoping your right with the 6 week thing, you can almost see an outline here but is on phone and poor lighting.
> 
> View attachment 114512
> 
> 
> This is at 98kg or just under, the leanest I been (not lightest as was lighter when doing running a while back, but defo leanest). Sub 96 will be lightest I been in prob 8-9 years. Reckon can get sub 96 in next couple weeks.


Yep I think easily 6 weeks and you'll have the best 3D abs in the UK. Oh wait that's someone else!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Yep I think easily 6 weeks and you'll have the best 3D abs in the UK. Oh wait that's someone else!


Just any abs and I be over the moon, not even had a glimmer of them since I was a teen and then it was hit and miss...


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning bud, looking ripped. u doing any direct work on abs?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hey mate, definitely an outline there for sure. They aren't far away and rest of you looks nice and lean so I'd say all was going very well


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud, looking ripped. u doing any direct work on abs?





Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, definitely an outline there for sure. They aren't far away and rest of you looks nice and lean so I'd say all was going very well


Cheers guys, fairly happy with the progress on the waistline at least. Coming along slowly and steady.

Yes Janik, I only started direct training about 8-9 weeks ago, upping it to twice weekly about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sweat

Just did the Parillo 9 point BF Test.

Comparing to 4 weeks ago:

-Abdominal, Lower back and Thigh fat are down. Others are same.

-Bodyweight is 4.3kg Lighter

-BF is 9.77% (although as always I not concerned with this absolute number as inaccuracy of tester can make this inconsistent.)


----------



## biglbs

Morning Sweaty one,looking mean there,even with the sock on,,,,,pmsl


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Morning Sweaty one,looking mean there,even with the sock on,,,,,pmsl


Good morning mate and lol.

Hope all is well.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Good morning mate and lol.
> 
> Hope all is well.


Life is good,got impatient and did some trt last night,had hard on all night at the thought of it i recon....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Life is good,got impatient and did some trt last night,had hard on all night at the thought of it i recon....


Hope you made good use of the lob on!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Hope you made good use of the lob on!


Mrs Lbs was not playing as fookin usual,if she keeps this up i have told her i will get a Fook buddy!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Mrs Lbs was not playing as fookin usual,if she keeps this up i have told her i will get a Fook buddy!


Well i'm busy most weekends at the moment mate with the wee one, but sure I can fit you in somewhere as long as you are considerate about my feelings and also buy me a bacon sarnie as payment...


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon all,

Weight is still coming off nicely, did a 50 mins Abs session this morning and threw in 20 mins SS cardio. Off back for a legs beasting session within the next hour... need these motherfookers to GROW.

Took the below shot post abs session so they are pumped a bit so lose definition, but it is my best looking photo yet. They looked slightly better yesterday morning but camera wasn't showing it.



Just need to keep chasing it and hopefully will have them soon'ish!


----------



## TELBOR

Lol, your never at home ya cùnt!

Go and enjoy the baby before your back at work 

P.S - looking good


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, your never at home ya cùnt!
> 
> Go and enjoy the baby before your back at work
> 
> P.S - looking good


Haha, cheers and I barely sleeping at present, not sure if Tren, Baby or Stims related, but ah well. Can sleep later, this way I getting all my training in and still managing to be perfect Dad/Hubby! Win win!


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking good ya skinny runt x


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, cheers and I barely sleeping at present, not sure if Tren, Baby or Stims related, but ah well. Can sleep later, this way I getting all my training in and still managing to be perfect Dad/Hubby! Win win!


Pmsl!

Someone's gonna crash 

Don't know how you do it mate, I only have my two at the weekend and I can't find time to do anything lol

Your like superman.....except ginger :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good ya skinny runt x


Thanks princess!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Someone's gonna crash
> 
> Don't know how you do it mate, I only have my two at the weekend and I can't find time to do anything lol
> 
> Your like superman.....except ginger :lol:


LMAO, that really had me in stitches... lol lol lol.

Crash is coming, but not for a while yet, just need to keep upping stims... they are best things ever...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> LMAO, that really had me in stitches... lol lol lol.
> 
> Crash is coming, but not for a while yet, just need to keep upping stims... they are best things ever...


One day in the not too distant future


----------



## Queenie

Thought I might pop in here and talk about crossfit....



Lol nice work  have a fab weekend


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Thought I might pop in here and talk about crossfit....
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nice work  have a fab weekend


Evening, thanks for popping in!

Feel free to talk about Crossfit and anything else you may like!

Hope you're doing well and have had a fun day!

Update:

Just got back from 2nd session of the day, earlier I did a comp at the local gym, was a mix of powerlifting and fitness based things. I came 2nd overall and won some categories, fairly pleased with the performance considering I did it on about 400 calories. I won a towel, tub of protein and a shaker. Not bad. Also threw in 20 mins CV.

2nd session was 35 mins abs and 20 mins CV.

Calories for the day now sat at 2k and 330g protein.

Film time now (interspersed with baby crying I imagine)....


----------



## TELBOR

Good work at the comp G2 

And MTFU with the baby crying pmsl :lol:

You can get revenge on him when he's a teenager trying to have a lie-in


----------



## JANIKvonD

Well done buddy!.....pffffft.....2nd x


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Good work at the comp G2
> 
> And MTFU with the baby crying pmsl :lol:
> 
> You can get revenge on him when he's a teenager trying to have a lie-in


Haha, thanks, to be fair he wasn't bad, he slept through the full film and had the right idea, it bloody well sucked monkey balls! I should of had grope of some boobies and gone to sleep myself! 



JANIKvonD said:


> Well done buddy!.....pffffft.....2nd x


Cheers mate and I know, sorry, will try for better next time. I did a 160kg Bench to win that part of the comp, was actually hoping someone would equal it so could try heavier with the crowd!! lol.

That being said I did the full thing on about 550 calories or so, was falling to pieces!! If was taking it properly would of fuelled up night before and the morning of the comp.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Well done Sweat you've made me proud.


----------



## Sweat

Just got in from doing a Chest workout with @Home Physique

He is a strong fooker and a great shape, still not succumbed to the dark side yet making it even more impressive.

We did flat BB bench, incline DB's press, incline flyes, incline neutral grip DB press and then some weighted dips.

Picture below of him doing weighted dips for reps with a big mofo chain round his neck, big triceps on him...



Finished workout off with some high rep BB curls and some DB preacher curls for fun.

I personally hurt my left elbow during the workout, annoying as now both of the fookers are damaged, but ah well, will go easy on it for a while. All's good.


----------



## Sweat

Just got really painful left tricep cramp, followed by right tricep cramp while I was trying to sort left one, then left forearm cramp!!!

Fooking cramps are a pain, doctors are useless and I am fine on every mineral front in addition to taking Quinny.


----------



## Home Physique

Sweat said:


> Just got in from doing a Chest workout with @Home Physique
> 
> He is a strong fooker and a great shape, still not succumbed to the dark side yet making it even more impressive.
> 
> We did flat BB bench, incline DB's press, incline flyes, incline neutral grip DB press and then some weighted dips.
> 
> Picture below of him doing weighted dips for reps with a big mofo chain round his neck, big triceps on him...
> 
> View attachment 115035
> 
> 
> Finished workout off with some high rep BB curls and some DB preacher curls for fun.
> 
> I personally hurt my left elbow during the workout, annoying as now both of the fookers are damaged, but ah well, will go easy on it for a while. All's good.


My what a dashing chap!

Bad news on the cramps ad hope arm is sorted soon.

I am at work.... Again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just got really painful left tricep cramp, followed by right tricep cramp while I was trying to sort left one, then left forearm cramp!!!
> 
> Fooking cramps are a pain, doctors are useless and I am fine on every mineral front in addition to taking Quinny.


That's sh1tty mate, you've had quite a few cramping issues on this cycle haven't you. I've been getting little twitchy muscle spasms in my pecs recently which I assume is due in part to the winny as never had them before.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> My what a dashing chap!
> 
> Bad news on the cramps ad hope arm is sorted soon.
> 
> I am at work.... Again


At work again sucks balls mate, unlucky. Cramped again as typing so using one arm.



Ginger Ben said:


> That's sh1tty mate, you've had quite a few cramping issues on this cycle haven't you. I've been getting little twitchy muscle spasms in my pecs recently which I assume is due in part to the winny as never had them before.


Yeah cramp loads, got them pre cycle too but nowhere near this frequency or intensity. Done a load of research but it is mostly assumptions to be fair. @Bad Alan has suggested it could be nerve related so will look into that next. I think I just prone to them and intensive training triggers them more, also did not stretch post workout today so not helped.


----------



## JANIKvonD

wheres ur workout pics? mornin mate


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Evening, thanks for popping in!
> 
> Feel free to talk about Crossfit and anything else you may like!
> 
> Hope you're doing well and have had a fun day!
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just got back from 2nd session of the day, earlier I did a comp at the local gym, was a mix of powerlifting and fitness based things. I came 2nd overall and won some categories, fairly pleased with the performance considering I did it on about 400 calories. I won a towel, tub of protein and a shaker. Not bad. Also threw in 20 mins CV.
> 
> 2nd session was 35 mins abs and 20 mins CV.
> 
> Calories for the day now sat at 2k and 330g protein.
> 
> Film time now (interspersed with baby crying I imagine)....


What did comp consist off?


----------



## mikemull

Your flying mate well done!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> What did comp consist off?


The 3 compounds, plus OHP, plus some muscle endurance stuff and some CV stuff.

I won the bench press part of it with a 160kg, was a knock out comp and no one else lifted it, fannies. Think I might of had more in me. Not much though, 165kg maybe. 170 on a good day and fuelled.

Other than that, was not mega stuff, I got knocked out at 200 on squat, managed 180 but could not do 200 for some reason. Dead I only went up to 200, was the last thing and fooked by this point. Did a 120kg OHP, but in a smith machine so does not count! 54 secs on the 20kg barbell holding out in front. Ermm... cannot remember all the rest.

Wasn't any proper strong brutes there to be fair, or a weakling like me would of stood no chance.


----------



## biglbs

Gym looks good mate,your training partner there is well good natty,look at waist or lack of it!!!!


----------



## Home Physique

biglbs said:


> Gym looks good mate,your training partner there is well good natty,look at waist or lack of it!!!!


Cheers pal, it's 29.5" at the mo, will be wearing our lasses clobber soon!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Gym looks good mate,your training partner there is well good natty,look at waist or lack of it!!!!





Home Physique said:


> Cheers pal, it's 29.5" at the mo, will be wearing our lasses clobber soon!


I know Big Lb's... he's a cvnt isn't he!!! I reckon he secretly jabs 15 gallons of Tren per week...


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

Hit a triple gym session yesterday, am was just cardio and stretching, lunch time was heavy 40 mins on abs, evening was heavy back.

Back on diet again now and struggling with energy levels and lethargy, could also be related to serious lack of sleep so if anyone wants a baby let me know, sure can work out a deal!!  Only joking, he is amazing but little buggers are hard work!

Hope all are well.

Will check your journals now slackers!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

3 sesh's in 1 day??! ur mrs just not like the look of u or sumin ?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hit a triple gym session yesterday, am was just cardio and stretching, lunch time was heavy 40 mins on abs, evening was heavy back.
> 
> Back on diet again now and struggling with energy levels and lethargy, could also be related to serious lack of sleep so if anyone wants a baby let me know, sure can work out a deal!!  Only joking, he is amazing but little buggers are hard work!
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Will check your journals now slackers!!


First 6 months is the hardest mate


----------



## strongmanmatt

cSweat think your progress is pretty decent bud, can you remind me are you natty, sorry can't remember alot tbh had a bottle of wine tonight abit tipsy.

Well done in that competition though.


----------



## TELBOR

strongmanmatt said:


> cSweat think your progress is pretty decent bud, can you remind me are you natty, sorry can't remember alot tbh had a bottle of wine tonight abit tipsy.
> 
> Well done in that competition though.


Pretty decent.... Are you taking the píss!

It's amazing progress.

Yeah he is natty, try and sell him some test boosters :lol:

I think the mention of Tren is probably every 1 in 10 posts


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> cSweat think your progress is pretty decent bud, can you remind me are you natty, sorry can't remember alot tbh had a bottle of wine tonight abit tipsy.
> 
> Well done in that competition though.





R0BLET said:


> Pretty decent.... Are you taking the píss!
> 
> It's amazing progress.
> 
> Yeah he is natty, try and sell him some test boosters :lol:
> 
> I think the mention of Tren is probably every 1 in 10 posts


Haha, totally natty mate, Oils are naturally occuring products, i just taking them into my body.

1 in 9.4 Rob actually, but close call.

Did a cheeky chest and abs session last night, was good apart from hurt left shoulder during it so had to stop hence tagging on Abs. Always getting shoulder or elbow pain now, despite warming up lots, stretching, dislocations YTWL's etc etc. Ah well.

Guns later today.... booyah!!!


----------



## Queenie

Thought id reply in here...

So when have u booked yours for??

I can tell u now that after this week my upper body is exhausted. Gonna finish the week off with some low rep squatting and I think that'll do me!

Hope u have an amazing weekend too  stay away from m&s Belgian choc hot cross buns... x


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Thought id reply in here...
> 
> So when have u booked yours for??
> 
> I can tell u now that after this week my upper body is exhausted. Gonna finish the week off with some low rep squatting and I think that'll do me!
> 
> Hope u have an amazing weekend too  stay away from m&s Belgian choc hot cross buns... x


I not booked it in yet, was going to think about it over this weekend, want to be in good shape for it. Ideally 6kg more off, so 2nd week in May is my thinking.

I'll be doing legs tomorrow too, just arms and legs left this week.

Ummmmm chocolate... :crying:


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

Just got in from doing a cheeky biceps session, totally hammered them over 7 exercises, like 90 mins just on biceps... these fookers will grow!! Also threw in 25 mins power walking at the end on an avg gradient of 8%.

Took the below photo this morning (cold), should of taken one after bicep workout to compare difference but cba. Anyway, good news is arms are back at 18"'s again, so really happy with that. They were that size at my heaviest (115kg) and today I am 99kg and got them back up. So think the bicep training is helping.



Off to watch History of Violence now, ace movie if you not seen it, check it out! Might even throw in some cheeky popcorn (all within my diet calories and macro's, hehe).

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Queenie

Salt popcorn is fine im sure (thats what I tell myself anyway!!


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Salt popcorn is fine im sure (thats what I tell myself anyway!!


Morning little miss,

I tell myself that too, was salted popcorn, the microwave stuff. Helps replen my salt in attempt to reduce cramps... and tastes great and you get a big bowl for 300 calories... win win win!

How you doing today? Any training?

Fasted Cardio (25 mins) done already, well over an hour ago. Legs at 12... cannot wait!!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Morning little miss,
> 
> I tell myself that too, was salted popcorn, the microwave stuff. Helps replen my salt in attempt to reduce cramps... and tastes great and you get a big bowl for 300 calories... win win win!
> 
> How you doing today? Any training?
> 
> Fasted Cardio (25 mins) done already, well over an hour ago. Legs at 12... cannot wait!!


Yup im training today. Unsure whether crossfit or heavy squats though... just about to do cardio too! But weighed-in beforehand and another small loss this week. I love it as I don't feel im dieting right now 

Have an awesome legs sesh... ill look forward to the write up!


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Yup im training today. Unsure whether crossfit or heavy squats though... just about to do cardio too! But weighed-in beforehand and another small loss this week. I love it as I don't feel im dieting right now
> 
> Have an awesome legs sesh... ill look forward to the write up!


Good work on the weight loss and I am well jealous it not feel like your dieting!!! Haha! Reps for you!

I think we are doing pre-fatigue on legs today, so DB/BB lunges into all the machines and GHR's (heavy weight and drop sets) and then Squats to finish... dreading and looking forward to it all at the same time!!!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Good work on the weight loss and I am well jealous it not feel like your dieting!!! Haha! Reps for you!
> 
> I think we are doing pre-fatigue on legs today, so DB/BB lunges into all the machines and GHR's (heavy weight and drop sets) and then Squats to finish... dreading and looking forward to it all at the same time!!!


Rather u than me my dear! You should do some vids


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Rather u than me my dear! You should do some vids


Heavily breating sweaty mess throwing up at the side of the gym... reckon people would want to watch this video?! LMAO


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> Heavily breating sweaty mess throwing up at the side of the gym... reckon people would want to watch this video?! LMAO


Yeah ok maybe not lol


----------



## Sweat

Totally destroyed legs, was a great session, started with Hams with heavy BB Lunges across the gym, then just destroyed hams with 4 more exercises, then moved onto Heavy double and then single leg extensions, then leg press (constant tension) then squats after what we classed as a good pre-fatigue... it was... could not squat fark all. Bodyweight squats were at this point very difficult... called it a day with legs in tatters, lots of reps and heavy as fook weights (for me anyway).

Cheeky picture from this morning, weights still coming off nicely, this photo is poor as fark quality but in the light of day top 4 abs were visible, so making progress and I am happy.



Hoping for a good nights sleep, really in need of some solid shut eye! Goodnight slackers.


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Soooooo... I didn't manage my goal of 6 pack before my 30th (Which is TODAY... I am getting OLD) but I did manage to drop 18kg or 40lb's, 7 inches off my waist and even improved/gained some muscle since my start on this recomp in December. Overall of course I would of loved to of achieved my goal but obviously didn't work hard enough as yesterdays photo of the top 4 is not far off my best one to date for abs anyway. Not far off I think but not yet.

Overall still happy with progress and learning more and more each day, really enjoying training, dieting (sometimes) and all the stuff that goes with it. Puts you in a positive state of mind and teachs you dedication, so going to keep going for a long time yet.

New goal is... be in *competition level conditioning within 12 weeks from now*... so basically extending my current 122 day cut out to up to another 84 days... lol, based on that I will of been cutting for over 200 days (taking out some cheat days and falling off the wagon, would estimate at 10-15 days in total).

Things I got to look forward to training wise is accurate BF testing down in London in May (will be interesting), Bodypower Expo in May, supporting my brother in Ironman Austria in June and am going to be going to the Muscletalk show in July to support @Bad Alan and @liam0810 and get a feel for shows as never been to one. Would like to try a show (Muscletalk maybe) but not sure I will be in good enough size/shape etc this year so will see how I feel in a few months and go from there.

Happy easter all, enjoy munching on eggs (of the proper egg white chicken variety if you on a cut) and hot cross buns!!!


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday!! Have a fab day!  xxx


----------



## TELBOR

Happy birthday G2!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Soooooo... I didn't manage my goal of 6 pack before my 30th (Which is TODAY... I am getting OLD) but I did manage to drop 18kg or 40lb's, 7 inches off my waist and even improved/gained some muscle since my start on this recomp in December. Overall of course I would of loved to of achieved my goal but obviously didn't work hard enough as yesterdays photo of the top 4 is not far off my best one to date for abs anyway. Not far off I think but not yet.
> 
> Overall still happy with progress and learning more and more each day, really enjoying training, dieting (sometimes) and all the stuff that goes with it. Puts you in a positive state of mind and teachs you dedication, so going to keep going for a long time yet.
> 
> New goal is... be in *competition level conditioning within 12 weeks from now*... so basically extending my current 122 day cut out to up to another 84 days... lol, based on that I will of been cutting for over 200 days (taking out some cheat days and falling off the wagon, would estimate at 10-15 days in total).
> 
> Things I got to look forward to training wise is accurate BF testing down in London in May (will be interesting), Bodypower Expo in May, supporting my brother in Ironman Austria in June and am going to be going to the Muscletalk show in July to support @Bad Alan and @liam0810 and get a feel for shows as never been to one. Would like to try a show (Muscletalk maybe) but not sure I will be in good enough size/shape etc this year so will see how I feel in a few months and go from there.
> 
> Happy easter all, enjoy munching on eggs (of the proper egg white chicken variety if you on a cut) and hot cross buns!!!


Count's as ab's out on that shot above mate, I think you're idea of ab's is competition standard though.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY you big bastard


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Count's as ab's out on that shot above mate, I think you're idea of ab's is competition standard though.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY you big bastard


Haha, you might be right, out and about visiting family at the moment but the below photo's show what I class as six pack (Guy from True Blood, what I would want to be able to maintain) and the one on the right (Rob Riches, competition standard)...



These are my idea of amazing abs and is what I would love to have and will work towards! Aim for the stars and all that...


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy belated bithday mate. hope it was a good 1.


----------



## Queenie

No way I didn't see it was your birthday u old git  hope u had a good one!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy belated birthday nosher. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## mikemull

Happy birthday Casper!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> happy belated bithday mate. hope it was a good 1.





RXQueenie said:


> No way I didn't see it was your birthday u old git  hope u had a good one!?!





Ginger Ben said:


> Happy belated birthday nosher. Hope you had a good one.





mikemull said:


> Happy birthday Casper!


Cheers all, it was a great day and I even got some unexpected great presents, really great all in all. In addition to a massive carbs splurge!! 

Yes Queenie, I am getting old, thanks for pointing that out!! Day was farking great thanks!!!


----------



## liam0810

Happy birthday you sweaty old Cnut xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Happy birthday you sweaty old Cnut xxxxxxxx


Cheers you monster. How's training going? Back to full health?

I've had a piggy 2 days, lots of carbs and water bloat (DNP not helping as sweating and extra water bloat), so looking rank. Looking forward to hitting gym and diet 2moro!.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Cheers all, it was a great day and I even got some unexpected great presents, really great all in all. In addition to a massive carbs splurge!!
> 
> Yes Queenie, I am getting old, thanks for pointing that out!! Day was farking great thanks!!!


A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY/EASTER mate and whilst i am at it ,so i don't forget,,,,Merry Christmas tooxx


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Cheers you monster. How's training going? Back to full health?
> 
> I've had a piggy 2 days, lots of carbs and water bloat (DNP not helping as sweating and extra water bloat), so looking rank. Looking forward to hitting gym and diet 2moro!.


Prep started monday and is going fine. A lot more food than i thought. Although have a chest infection now which fcuked me up yesterday and monday. A little better today, plus i just need to MTFU!

Also mate even though you didn't achieve your 6 pack you should still be really proud of how much you've changed. You've probably had the biggest transformation than anyone else on here in such a short period of time. As said to you a couple weeks ago, you're not far off visible abs!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY/EASTER mate and whilst i am at it ,so i don't forget,,,,Merry Christmas tooxx


Haha, thanks big guy!



liam0810 said:


> Prep started monday and is going fine. A lot more food than i thought. Although have a chest infection now which fcuked me up yesterday and monday. A little better today, plus i just need to MTFU!
> 
> Also mate even though you didn't achieve your 6 pack you should still be really proud of how much you've changed. You've probably had the biggest transformation than anyone else on here in such a short period of time. As said to you a couple weeks ago, you're not far off visible abs!


Wow, cheers for that mate, grinning like a chesire cat!! 

Sucks on chest infection mate, feeling better yet?


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

Did a Chest and Abs blast last night and a Shoulders, Biceps and Calves session tonight. Both lots of fun. Diet not been great to say the least but replanned out my shiz and all ready to rock and roll now. Weight not changed much but water up a bit.

Last jab of blast last night, cruise for a while now... 



Took this tonight, not looking great due to holding extra water but still not too bad. Looking forward to cutting now, want to get some definition baby!!!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Prep started monday and is going fine. A lot more food than i thought. Although have a chest infection now which fcuked me up yesterday and monday. A little better today, plus i just need to MTFU!
> 
> Also mate even though you didn't achieve your 6 pack you should still be really proud of how much you've changed. You've probably had the biggest transformation than anyone else on here in such a short period of time. As said to you a couple weeks ago, you're not far off visible abs!


Gay.

Im joking  I like the support u guys give each other  thats how it should be!

Carry on


----------



## Queenie

Serious head on now... will be following your cutting journey for sure! Have a fab evening x


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Gay.
> 
> Im joking  I like the support u guys give each other  thats how it should be!
> 
> Carry on


It's ace, we just boost each others ego's 24/7... like we need it anymore... walk past a mirror and always have to flex something now a days... lol, how sad!!! 



RXQueenie said:


> Serious head on now... will be following your cutting journey for sure! Have a fab evening x


Thanks Queenie, good to have you on board! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> It's ace, *we just boost each others ego's 24/7... like we need it anymore... walk past a mirror and always have to flex something now a days*... lol, how sad!!!
> 
> Thanks Queenie, good to have you on board! x


its all going t!ts up in here.

looking good brother. i cant wait to cut now tbh


----------



## Sweat

Evening all,

Just finished a monster 2 hour back session, back is in bits, pumped, destroyed and just feeling farking epic! 

Did:

-wide grip pull downs (only went up to 85kg, but kept the form really perfect, focusing on the lats loads and arms only as levers)

-underhand pulldowns for sets of 100kg

-DB rows just 4 sets of 15 with 50kg's

-Wide Machine rows, 3 sets of 12 reps at 67.5kg holding contraction for 2-3 seconds

-Low Cable rows sets of 80kg

-BB Shrugs, worked up to sets of 180kg.

-Rope pulldown/pullover (with knees bent and back parallel with floor for lats), worked up to 40kg

-BB Curls sets of 45kg to finish biceps off.

Jobs done!

On a side note, massive swollen lump on ass after the final blast injection the other night, did 5ml of TMTE600, so 3g of gear in one site and it not liked it, about the size of a tennis ball almost and hurts a fair bit. Ibuprofen and hot/cold will be done tonight. Hopefully not effect leg session 2moro as really looking forward to that.

Anyway, hope all are well and have a good weekend chaps/chappettes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

2 hour back session and a 3g jab.......man up you pussy pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> 2 hour back session and a 3g jab.......man up you pussy pmsl


The former was awesome, the latter was not sooo... don't know if any of it will actually make it to my blood stream or is I will just end up losing my right ass cheek?! If I do it will get my weight off faster, every cloud has a silver lining!!!


----------



## biglbs

Nice session mate,i did back today with BB4 had a crackin time!

What about this bloody pip,has it eased up?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Nice session mate,i did back today with BB4 had a crackin time!
> 
> What about this bloody pip,has it eased up?


Good work, two tanks training together!

No on the PIP mate, only jabbed the 5ml last night. Is literally tennis ball size!! OUCH!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Good work, two tanks training together!
> 
> No on the PIP mate, only jabbed the 5ml last night. Is literally tennis ball size!! OUCH!


Red and painful?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Picornotennisballsizedlump


----------



## biglbs

Look up Jacked n cut new member saying high,he was the troll...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Good work, two tanks training together!
> 
> No on the PIP mate, only jabbed the 5ml last night. Is literally tennis ball size!! OUCH!


Abscess


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Abscess


Amputation


----------



## Sweat

Cheers for all my lumpy ass support c0ckheads!!

Todays training was, 20 mins fasted CV on the X-Trainer (I hate CV, it's just nasty), then a Legs Workout as below:

-Walking BB Lunges worked up to 12 (6 per leg) reps @ 80kg.

-Leg Press, just did lots of sets on stack @ 190kg to prefatigue quads

-Leg Curl, worked up to stack for 8 reps @ 90kg I think.

-Leg Extension, again up to stack @ 95kg or so.

-Smith Machine Squats, just did high reps nice form.

-Abductors/Adductors Superset, worked up to 8 reps @ stack of 70kg.

-Stretching and jobs a good un, legs felt in bits and cramped up on way home, almost crashing car etc.

Whilst at gym today, took a picture of back (lat spread) as had a training partner with me (unpumped) and a picture of my leg after the workout. Back photo I fairly pleased with and hoping to look good once I lean down, the leg photo is bleh... really need to up my game on legs, aware it is weakness and set on improving them.



Ass is still swollen, but going to do some hot/cold on it tonight and hopefully go down.

If I do do that comp it is 13 weeks today, I am preparing as if I am going to do it but first time at this so not 100% sure how it all will go, will just give it my best in this prep and see if in a good enough condition and size to warrant being up on stage.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Queenie

Sorry. Im lolling at your dumbbells 

Nice place to start from! Already fairly lean and lots of time to dial everything in correctly.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Look up Jacked n cut new member saying high,he was the troll...


Lost me mate?!


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry. Im lolling at your dumbbells
> 
> Nice place to start from! Already fairly lean and lots of time to dial everything in correctly.


LMAO, strategically place to hide my tiny weener! Don't want @R0BLET jizzing in his pants when he looks at my journal!

Thanks!! With all the support and bromance on here I got lots of great motivation to keep on track and hopefully get shredded for first time in my life!


----------



## liam0810

Legs are decent mate, better than mine!

13 weeks is plenty of time to get stage ready. I'd bring someone on board to help through prep


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Legs are decent mate, better than mine!
> 
> 13 weeks is plenty of time to get stage ready. I'd bring someone on board to help through prep


Haha, really surprised, a few ppl said my quads are actually not bad! I thought they were flagging massively. Will hammer them more and bring them out, also need to check my hammies as not even looked at them yet as didn't know how to pose them. Will just texted me to show me, lol, such a novice!!

Yeah, is tempting to get someone on board but not 100% sure on cost at the moment with a new born, trying to research everything myself but just a minefield and bound to mess something up big time!!!

I'll be the pasty white guy in the swimming trunks doing a half lat spread half side triceps while squatting...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, strategically place to hide my tiny weener! Don't want @R0BLET jizzing in his pants when he looks at my journal!
> 
> Thanks!! With all the support and bromance on here I got lots of great motivation to keep on track and hopefully get shredded for first time in my life!


You send me a private collection anyway :wub:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You send me a private collection anyway :wub:


LMAO, sort of true!!! Haha!

None hanging out with my wang out, or rocking out with my c0ck out though, just to be clear to any others reading!!! (compulsory No **** line)


----------



## Sweat

Day 2 of fasted cardio completed.

No weights today, just going to do some research and order some bits and bobs. General chores and tossing it off.

Low calorie day today, so will see how that gets along. 0.4lb down yesterday which is fine considering did the carb load yesterday.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Sweat

Having a well turd day, personal shiz!!

That aside, just took my first attempt at a hamstring pose, can barely even see my hamstring at all, think it both a combination of my unfamiliarity with the pose (prob doing it completely wrong or something) and also being too fat currently. Holding tons of fat on hamstrings and glutes so also not showing any muscle I got. Of course it could just be option 3 and that is I not got any muscle there... either way, serious weakness and need to address it!!!!

Pic as below:


----------



## Queenie

Hams and glutes usually last places to lean out.


----------



## TELBOR

Slag! Have a good day G2


----------



## biglbs

Looks like a lot of mass on the legs mate,once yo cut them they will be great!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Slag! Have a good day G2


You are! Morning, afternoon, evening and now nn!



biglbs said:


> Looks like a lot of mass on the legs mate,once yo cut them they will be great!


Cheers mate, lot of fat on them too, but hopefully the 10kg drop I got planned for next 10 weeks will remove that.


----------



## Sweat

3 Days of Fasted Cardio now complete, not enjoying it, but needs must, lol!

Did a back, biceps and abs workout in gym tonight. New diet left me feeling weaker than normal, but still hammered it as heavy as I could and beat my training partner and did well on some exercises.

Calories for today come in at 2k.

1.5kg drop since Friday, mainly water as before that had been on carb binge. Hoping to be at all time low in next 7-10 days.

Hope all are well, will check your journals now!!


----------



## mikemull

Looking good mate!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Looking good mate!


Cheers pal.


----------



## Sweat

Yesterdays cardio, diet, training and the lot all went well. Great day, was very hungry at times but manned up, apart from waking at 2am with really bad stomach ache and needed something, so had 1 scoop protein mixed thickly and 2 wholegrain organic ricecakes. 180 calories total or so.

Weight is down again this morning, @ 98kg now.

Fasted cardio done and just about to have my first meal while checking out the forum!

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Yesterdays cardio, diet, training and the lot all went well. Great day, was very hungry at times but manned up, apart from waking at 2am with really bad stomach ache and needed something, so had 1 scoop protein mixed thickly and 2 wholegrain organic ricecakes. 180 calories total or so.
> 
> Weight is down again this morning, @ 98kg now.
> 
> Fasted cardio done and just about to have my first meal while checking out the forum!
> 
> Hope all have a great day!


Nice work g2, back in the zone!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Sweat how are you doing buddy!


----------



## TELBOR

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Sweat how are you doing buddy!


His cat has died!!

That's how he's doing.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work g2, back in the zone!


Yeah mate, just sat at 1500 calories today and not been too bad, got another 350 to throw in me before bed! Yay!



strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Sweat how are you doing buddy!


Good thanks, how was comp?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work g2, back in the zone!





strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Sweat how are you doing buddy!





R0BLET said:


> His cat has died!!
> 
> That's how he's doing.
> 
> View attachment 117055


LMAO!


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Day 6 prep on its way, Fasted cardio nailed, weigh in is showing very nice results and hips are down 0.5" and waist by 0.75" versus 31/03. Gap Kids here i come!!!

Seeing small changes each day and it really motivating me at present, which is needed as lower calories and cardio additions are challenging.

Hope all are well.

Sweat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Day 6 prep on its way, Fasted cardio nailed, weigh in is showing very nice results and hips are down 0.5" and waist by 0.75" versus 31/03. Gap Kids here i come!!!
> 
> Seeing small changes each day and it really motivating me at present, which is needed as lower calories and cardio additions are challenging.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Sweat


Username change to skinny I reckon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Username change to skinny I reckon


Me too, I'll be bigger soon :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Username change to skinny I reckon





R0BLET said:


> Me too, I'll be bigger soon :whistling:


Haha, not quiet skinny yet, but reckon in next 3-4 weeks I can start being semi-skinny! LOL.


----------



## Sweat

Long day at work and then 2.5 hours weights, session was stupidly long, 45 working sets, some were heavy and high reps.

Was chest, shoulders and triceps. Mental stuff and did it with just 1100 calories ingested by that point. DMAA and ECA got me through it...

Totally shattered now, had pwo shake and then some chicken and veg and a 10 calorie raspberry jelly for pudding! Haha.

Bed beckons... gn all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Long day at work and then 2.5 hours weights, session was stupidly long, 45 working sets, some were heavy and high reps.
> 
> Was chest, shoulders and triceps. Mental stuff and did it with just 1100 calories ingested by that point. DMAA and ECA got me through it...
> 
> Totally shattered now, had pwo shake and then some chicken and veg and a 10 calorie raspberry jelly for pudding! Haha.
> 
> Bed beckons... gn all.


2.5 hours.......lol

In all seriousness that's not right mate


----------



## Galaxy

Looks like things are going well for you mate 

Putting in some serious sessions there!

:rockon:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looks like youd doing well Sweat, Onwards and Upwards.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 2.5 hours.......lol
> 
> In all seriousness that's not right mate


Lol, I'd be bored if I'm honest


----------



## Sweat

Absolute turd nights sleep last night, baby issues in addition to severe cramping in pecs and triceps waking me up several times. Had 2.5 hours in total so did not feel like fasted cardio this morning, but smashed it in anyway.

Weight is down another 1lb since yesterday, very very tired and looking forward to some high GI carbs saturday morning.

Peace out people!


----------



## biglbs

Sleepless nights ,oh the joyful memories... mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'd be bored if I'm honest


I'd be training hard for the first hour then need to go home....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Absolute turd nights sleep last night, baby issues in addition to severe cramping in pecs and triceps waking me up several times. Had 2.5 hours in total so did not feel like fasted cardio this morning, but smashed it in anyway.
> 
> Weight is down another 1lb since yesterday, very very tired and looking forward to some high GI carbs saturday morning.
> 
> Peace out people!


Lol You're a fvcking nutter! Amazing effort but don't fvck yourself up in pursuit of this buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol You're a fvcking nutter! Amazing effort but don't fvck yourself up in pursuit of this buddy


X2!

He scares me lol

Fùcking loon


----------



## Sweat

Smash in calves, abs and biceps today. Was a fun session and due to the muscle groups not massively taxing although of course pushed it hard.

Took photo of stomach after the session, you can just about see ab outline in the evening now. Looked better in real light as always but anyway, I pleased with PM ab outline.



Shattered so early night, good night all.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Smash in calves, abs and biceps today. Was a fun session and due to the muscle groups not massively taxing although of course pushed it hard.
> 
> Took photo of stomach after the session, you can just about see ab outline in the evening now. Looked better in real light as always but anyway, I pleased with PM ab outline.
> 
> View attachment 117394
> 
> 
> Shattered so early night, good night all.


Ah ,that is what abs look like


----------



## Sweat

Day 7 fasted cardio complete, enjoyed it this morning, due to best nights sleep in few weeks on top of having some immense dance tune on that was sorta telling a story about greek gods battling each other... put me into GODMODE!!!! LOL.

Another 0.4kg off yesterday, lol, 5.5kg off since saturday... wonder how much will go back on 2moro morning with water/carbs in my 6 hour refeed... I just jizzed in my pants a bit at thought of carbs... and even better high GI ones... "this time 2moro Rodney I'll be stuffing my face"

Have a good day all.


----------



## TELBOR

Some crazy music mate!! Lol

Great work, refeed will be deserved to say the least


----------



## Ginger Ben

In for the 6kg rebound and mental breakdown :laugh:

Joke! XX


----------



## Home Physique

Ginger Ben said:


> In for the 6kg rebound and mental breakdown :laugh:


This. Lol


----------



## Sweat

Right, another very low calorie day... but... HIGH GI CARB REFEED 2moro morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If I eat it all it is 7204 calories made up of 86g Fat, 160g Protein and.... *1423g Carbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Taken some pictures below... so looking forward to this.... no idea if I will eat it all in the 6 hour window but will see. Ultimately it is trial and error on how I look and respond to the carbs after the week of little carbs and calories, got several weeks to refine it so just some fun 2moro.



Right...

@Bad Alan @liam0810, @R0BLET @Ginger Ben @Milky @biglbs @Keeks @mikemull @loganator @JANIKvonD @ewen @hackskii @Home Physique @fitrut @Huntingground

ANY OF YOU JEALOUS?!?! HEHEHEHEHEHEHE :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Milky

not jealous one bit, but bear in mind l can ban fu*kers so it helps me get thro the times where tw*ts try and pi*s me right off :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

not jell at all dale i get to eat shit everyday and still look good


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> not jealous one bit, but bear in mind l can ban fu*kers so it helps me get thro the times where tw*ts try and pi*s me right off :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


LMAO!!!! 



ewen said:


> not jell at all dale i get to eat shit everyday and still look good


I did think this when linking your name!!! Lol.

Hope both of you are doing well!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> I did think this when linking your name!!! Lol.
> 
> Hope both of you are doing well!!


good ta buddy , looks like your doing superb well done .


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> good ta buddy , looks like your doing superb well done .


Thanks Big U! :thumb:


----------



## Home Physique

Good call on the Fudge Brownie Frijj... Son I am proud


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good skills mate, my money is on a conservative 3kg gain over the weekend.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol You're a fvcking nutter! Amazing effort but don't fvck yourself up in pursuit of this buddy


As above, great effort, welll done but just be careful with things, you might burn out too quickly.

2.5 hours weight session is maybe too long?! Was speaking with Dave Titterton a few months ago and he was saying the same as what I go by, approx 45-60 weights session depending on what your training, 2.5 hours is OTT maybe, along with the ardio and lack of sleep, be careful.

Enjoy your re-feed anyway and have a good weekend!


----------



## biglbs

Don't like chocky that much mate,i have two days of just protein shakes from tomorrow Pm and cannot wait:cursing:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> As above, great effort, welll done but just be careful with things, you might burn out too quickly.
> 
> 2.5 hours weight session is maybe too long?! Was speaking with Dave Titterton a few months ago and he was saying the same as what I go by, approx 45-60 weights session depending on what your training, 2.5 hours is OTT maybe, along with the ardio and lack of sleep, be careful.
> 
> Enjoy your re-feed anyway and have a good weekend!


Hey keekles,

The session was long to be fair, but was also doing 3 bodyparts in one session. Maybe overdid it but was based on John Meadows stuff and high reps / heavy weights.

Half and half about the refeed now, been looking forward to it all week but also now I not minding the lack of carbs as much and not wanting the crazy weight gain post it... then again I got 10 hours of hiking to do on Sunday in the Yorkshire Dales so carbed up might be nice,

Have a good weekend too!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Don't like chocky that much mate,i have two days of just protein shakes from tomorrow Pm and cannot wait:cursing:


Barely anything chocolate in the refeed mate (not real chocolate anyway), cannot have chocolate as is high fat also, meant to be limiting fat otherwise it is just a Shizload and not a Skipload.


----------



## Bad Alan

Re-feed is necessary although 1423g of carbs maybe a bit high AND **** you don't send me food pic's !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Re-feed is necessary although 1423g of carbs maybe a bit high AND **** you don't send me food pic's !


I not sure I can eat it all anyway, just eating till I full. The cocopops alone is 20 bowls or something.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> I not sure I can eat it all anyway, just eating till I full. The cocopops alone is 20 bowls or something.


Cereal is best thing, but weetos for me coco-pops are for losers


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Barely anything chocolate in the refeed mate (not real chocolate anyway), cannot have chocolate as is high fat also, meant to be limiting fat otherwise it is just a Shizload and not a Skipload.


Then you sir are just a greedy pig


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Cereal is best thing, but weetos for me coco-pops are for losers


Most carbs per 100g I could find... thus I win! Gaylord!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Most carbs per 100g I could find... thus I win! Gaylord!


But you seen volume you have to eat to get 100g dumb asssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> But you seen volume you have to eat to get 100g dumb asssssssssssssssssssssssss


It's fooking air pretty much!! 

LOL.

We'll see anyway, like you said it is a lot of carbs, I only wanted around 800g or so. Bought this and will eat till satieted and see how I still doing time window wise. If go over time or feeling totally full I bin it and see how I look and feel in following days.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> It's fooking air pretty much!!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> We'll see anyway, like you said it is a lot of carbs, I only wanted around 800g or so. Bought this and will eat till satieted and see how I still doing time window wise. If go over time or feeling totally full I bin it and see how I look and feel in following days.


Smash'em in you don't get any more for a week lol but if I receive a single picture there will be hell on


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Smash'em in you don't get any more for a week lol but if I receive a single picture there will be hell on


I'll send one of my abs/gut laden with toffee sauce and skittles all over them...


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

In a great mood today, weight is @ 94.9kg so 6.2kg down in the week. As I said earlier in the week I had hit a 10 year low weight wise and have smashed that in the past few days. Although not looking amazing, I feel I have made some really nice changes in the 12 months I have been training and more specifically the 4.5 months I have been dieting and re-comping.

In this diet period since start of December:

-I have dropped 20.1kg or 44lbs (a gym plate worth of fat), lol.

-Reduced waist and hips by 6.5" and 7" respectively.

-Gained a rough outline of abs

-Held almost all my muscle, think even gained some in target areas.

-Learnt a lot about how I respond to different types of diet and what is achievable for me, still lots to learn.

Basically I am really motivated to carry on getting deeper into this cut and also looking forward to the carb re-feed that starts in 25 mins.

Couple of pictures below from an hour ago before cardio, I took a whole lot in different poses quickly to use as comparison for pre and post refeed to gauge how fast I respond to the carbs etc. You can also see on these that I am losing fat on legs too, starting to see a bit of hamstrings under all the fat. Need to really practice the posing, find it very difficult to do the 7 std poses and make myself look good, so much to think about and tense at once etc. Need to keep practising a lot and also @Bad Alan has said he will walk me through them, which is great, cheers Will.



Really busy day today with tons of errands, the refeed, gym and family stuff. Hope all are well and have a great weekend guys/girls.

Sweat.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good to see mate, that's the brilliant thing about powerlifting and BodyBuilding, you can always learn something knew.


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> In a great mood today, weight is @ 94.9kg so 6.2kg down in the week. As I said earlier in the week I had hit a 10 year low weight wise and have smashed that in the past few days. Although not looking amazing, I feel I have made some really nice changes in the 12 months I have been training and more specifically the 4.5 months I have been dieting and re-comping.
> 
> In this diet period since start of December:
> 
> -I have dropped 20.1kg or 44lbs (a gym plate worth of fat), lol.
> 
> -Reduced waist and hips by 6.5" and 7" respectively.
> 
> -Gained a rough outline of abs
> 
> -Held almost all my muscle, think even gained some in target areas.
> 
> -Learnt a lot about how I respond to different types of diet and what is achievable for me, still lots to learn.
> 
> Basically I am really motivated to carry on getting deeper into this cut and also looking forward to the carb re-feed that starts in 25 mins.
> 
> Couple of pictures below from an hour ago before cardio, I took a whole lot in different poses quickly to use as comparison for pre and post refeed to gauge how fast I respond to the carbs etc. You can also see on these that I am losing fat on legs too, starting to see a bit of hamstrings under all the fat. Need to really practice the posing, find it very difficult to do the 7 std poses and make myself look good, so much to think about and tense at once etc. Need to keep practising a lot and also @Bad Alan has said he will walk me through them, which is great, cheers Will.
> 
> View attachment 117537
> View attachment 117538
> 
> 
> Really busy day today with tons of errands, the refeed, gym and family stuff. Hope all are well and have a great weekend guys/girls.
> 
> Sweat.


Think you will get some natty slin kick off all those cabs mate recon you will be drowzy after scoffing that lot lol ...be intersting to see the rebound gain from it too if you have dieted all week you are sure to grab a temporary 5 lbs off that lot ......

keep us posted to how you feel after eating it all ....hope you puke lol !

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Think you will get some natty slin kick off all those cabs mate recon you will be drowzy after scoffing that lot lol ...be intersting to see the rebound gain from it too if you have dieted all week you are sure to grab a temporary 5 lbs off that lot ......
> 
> keep us posted to how you feel after eating it all ....hope you puke lol !
> 
> Loganator


Ok, well here's the update for you and others reading!

Started carb load at 8am, finished shorter than I originally planned at 11:30am, did not eat it all but made a fair dint!

About 9:15 I got really dizzy/sick, also been boiling up loads and feeling very drowsy in general, lol.

Total calories came in significantly under original as above did not eat all:

-4228 calories in the 3.5 hour window

-50g Fat

-78g Protein

*-854g High GI Carbs*

Done, will be eating as normal diet day once appetite returns. If not hungry by mid afternoon will throw a shake in anyway to keep protein up. Will weigh in later and take photo's.

Fun part of the week, will see how it pans out. Over and out!


----------



## strongmanmatt

WOW!


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Experienced a 1.4kg rebound, not too much considering the carbs I ate. Total calories yesterday was over 7.5k. Expected double the weight gain I actually got or even more... maybe go up again 2moro. Might not of had enough carbs, I know some guys as they get lean and are my size are doing 2000g High GI carbs, no idea if I could do that, felt horrible doing what I did yesterday anyway.

If I am back pre Saturday AM weigh in before Wednesday/Tuesday then I need to up my carbs next weekend, will play it by ear.

Fully motivated again for another week of hard dieting and cardio, won't be changing anything this week as worked very well last week so hoping to get another 1-2kg off this week.

Fasted cardio completed and now on tidying mission prior to inlaws visiting... joy of joys!!!! Have a good Sunny Sunday all!!! :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Fatty...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right leg looks good, what happened to the other one? :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Morning all, day 9 fasted cardio complete, pre cardio weigh in is only 0.4kg above pre re-feed weigh in. If I am below weight by 2moro I need to increase window and carbs next Saturday.

Mega busy day at work but got all food prepped etc so no deviations on that front. Feeling positive about training etc.

Have a good day.

Sweat.


----------



## TELBOR

Have a fun packed day G2!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello buddy!!!! hows it going? x


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Right, another very low calorie day... but... HIGH GI CARB REFEED 2moro morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If I eat it all it is 7204 calories made up of 86g Fat, 160g Protein and.... *1423g Carbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Taken some pictures below... so looking forward to this.... no idea if I will eat it all in the 6 hour window but will see. Ultimately it is trial and error on how I look and respond to the carbs after the week of little carbs and calories, got several weeks to refine it so just some fun 2moro.
> 
> View attachment 117493
> View attachment 117494
> View attachment 117495
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> @Bad Alan @liam0810, @R0BLET @Ginger Ben @Milky @biglbs @Keeks @mikemull @loganator @JANIKvonD @ewen @hackskii @Home Physique @fitrut @Huntingground
> 
> ANY OF YOU JEALOUS?!?! HEHEHEHEHEHEHE :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Just seen this and i'm not jealous as you might be able to eat that but you will always be a pasty ginger


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this and i'm not jealous as you might be able to eat that but you will always be a pasty ginger


This is true!

Plus he didn't finish it the bender


----------



## Ginger Ben

Carb fail :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> hello buddy!!!! hows it going? x


Good thanks c0cker, how are you doing? Thanks for the reps mate!



liam0810 said:


> Just seen this and i'm not jealous as you might be able to eat that but you will always be a pasty ginger


Haha!!! N0bjockey!



R0BLET said:


> This is true!
> 
> Plus he didn't finish it the bender


I know, what a fanny I am, will be upping it next week!



Ginger Ben said:


> Carb fail :lol:


As above, failed on carb overload!!


----------



## Sweat

Done Boulders and Heavy Abs at gym tonight, tired now and off to bed.

Good night all!


----------



## Sweat

No improvement on scales this morning... the fookers have backstabbed me, I show them love each and every morning and today... they spat back in my face!!! Ah well, punished myself on xtrainer instead, might even start an affair with x-trainer to make the scales jealous!!!!

Anyway, lol, Back later on tonight, canny wait!


----------



## JANIKvonD

id take a big dump on the fukers...that'll teach them. how u feeling today min?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> id take a big dump on the fukers...that'll teach them. how u feeling today min?


He feels like a Jew 70 years ago with his diet :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> id take a big dump on the fukers...that'll teach them. how u feeling today min?


Was feeling horrible this morning, been well bunged up for days due to lack of fibre but bought some laxatives at lunch and 2 hours later it was MESSY. Defo upping fibre consumption.



R0BLET said:


> He feels like a Jew 70 years ago with his diet :lol:


Lol.


----------



## Sweat

Did Back tonight, worked up to 180kg dead's, back was hurting so didn't go heavier. Did 95kg low pulley rows, pull ups, hammer strength pull downs, DB preachers worked up to 27.5kg and then finished on some seated alternative DB curls for 15kg.

Fairly basic. Again low on energy and feel weak as not on cycle, but pushing it hard as I can so not too worried. Just gotta keep positive and smashing it in!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Did Back tonight, worked up to 180kg dead's, back was hurting so didn't go heavier. Did 95kg low pulley rows, pull ups, hammer strength pull downs, DB preachers worked up to 27.5kg and then finished on some seated alternative DB curls for 15kg.
> 
> Fairly basic. Again low on energy and feel *weak as not on cycle*, but pushing it hard as I can so not too worried. Just gotta keep positive and smashing it in!


I missed a bit then pmsl..wtf?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> I missed a bit then pmsl..wtf?


Haha, was on for 21-22 weeks, taking 7-8 week break (well cruise at 300mg per 7-10 days) then a 6 week blast before competition then off till winter.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Haha, was on for 21-22 weeks, taking 7-8 week break (well cruise at 300mg per 7-10 days) then a 6 week blast before competition then off till winter.


What competition?!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> What competition?!


Muscletalk in Bedford on the 7th July mate, @Bad Alan is doing it and am considering joining him. Not 100% certain yet, need to see if I can up my game a bit and bring something that doesn't look out of place on the stage.

How you doing buddy?

Morning all by the way,

Weight is 94.2kg today!!!!! BOOM! On a side note, I feel like shiz energy wise, slept really badly and the fasted cardio this morning was tough going. All done now tho and get to have my shake shortly, whoop!

Leaving meal for a girl I work with tonight, but not going for it as cannot eat the food in my macros/totals, so just joining them for a swift diet coke before hand... ROCK AND ROLL BABY!!!


----------



## Sweat

Proper pooped out today! So tired all day. Was rest day so only thing I done is the CV this morning and then some posing this evening, which I still suck at!

Calories @ 1650 at the moment, one more protein only meal maybe if I feel like it.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Proper pooped out today! So tired all day. Was rest day so only thing I done is the CV this morning and then some posing this evening, which I still suck at!
> 
> Calories @ 1650 at the moment, one more protein only meal maybe if I feel like it.
> 
> Hope all are well.


Get some proper rest mate. Couple of days off gym. Do you the world of good I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some proper rest mate. Couple of days off gym. Do you the world of good I reckon.


We sound like nagging old women lol

But x2!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some proper rest mate. Couple of days off gym. Do you the world of good I reckon.





R0BLET said:


> We sound like nagging old women lol
> 
> But x2!!


Appreciate the advice and will genuinely consider it. Just think it is sleep deprevation more than overtraining though. Might see if can take friday off work but then book into a hotel room and sleep!!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, was on for 21-22 weeks, taking 7-8 week break (well cruise at 300mg per 7-10 days) then a 6 week blast before competition then off till winter.


Sounds like a plan,long as you get some rest!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Appreciate the advice and will genuinely consider it. Just think it is sleep deprevation more than overtraining though. Might see if can take friday off work but then book into a hotel room and sleep!!!


It probably is but training in that state will just compound the problem makes you more tired then if you don't sleep well it builds etc etc.


----------



## Bad Alan

Don't agree with @R0BLET and @Ginger Ben

Going to be tired and drained on sub 2000 kcal with training and cardio, relax properly on rest days and try get better sleep but no extra days off needed IMO. Part of comp prep sure many have been through worse more gruelling situations, it's not like he's doing this just as a recreational thing now. You know this anyway big man, keep plodding


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Don't agree with @R0BLET and @Ginger Ben
> 
> Going to be tired and drained on sub 2000 kcal with training and cardio, relax properly on rest days and try get better sleep but no extra days off needed IMO. Part of comp prep sure many have been through worse more gruelling situations, it's not like he's doing this just as a recreational thing now. You know this anyway big man, keep plodding


I totally understand where your coming from Will, and it's tough. I couldn't do it, I'm not selfish enough lol.

I think if your a single fella, with a good support network it's easier.

Sweat to relax on his rest days, with a new born lol he wishes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Don't agree with @R0BLET and @Ginger Ben
> 
> Going to be tired and drained on sub 2000 kcal with training and cardio, relax properly on rest days and try get better sleep but no extra days off needed IMO. Part of comp prep sure many have been through worse more gruelling situations, it's not like he's doing this just as a recreational thing now. You know this anyway big man, keep plodding


You dont agree that a guy with a 5 week old baby (his first one I might add) might need a bit more rest than somebody going through the same process without one? Right...

Not recreational? Is he being paid for this comp then? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya bunch o fannys  if u need a rest....have a rest, no one knows other than yourself what your body's needing. but then again...i cant imagine a contest prep is supposed to feel nice lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> You dont agree that a guy with a 5 week old baby (his first one I might add) might need a bit more rest than somebody going through the same process without one? Right...
> 
> Not recreational? Is he being paid for this comp then? Lol


Yes hence he's dropped a workout day and training 4 days a week now, didn't Pscarb go through his competitive season and universe prep last year (45 week prep) with a newborn baby to deal with if memory serves? Aswell as my best mate doing his first comp now (4 weeks out) with a newborn that was actually born on the same day as Damians. But I suppose he has it easier as he only has 3 other young children to deal with at home on top of the newborn aswell.

Damian has a tough task ahead of him which he know's and IMO doesn't need people telling him that slacking is an option. Fortunately he's extremely hard working and focused otherwise he may let the voice of no experience interfere with his plans. It's OK to be tired, lethargic and hungry on prep and it's all part of the challenge that every bodybuilder has to go through hence not many do.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just don't agree that with a deadline and no time to make up lost ground, that it is OK or acceptable to have a rest because you're tired.


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> I totally understand where your coming from Will, and it's tough. I couldn't do it, I'm not selfish enough lol.
> 
> I think if your a single fella, with a good support network it's easier.
> 
> Sweat to relax on his rest days, with a new born lol he wishes!


Agree he is going to have a harder time especially as his diet has been so extreme so far and how hard he is having to diet now so far out still, but was this task he has set out to achieve meant to be easy?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lmao...fukin damian, i thought Jan was bad


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bad Alan said:


> Yes hence he's dropped a workout day and training 4 days a week now, didn't Pscarb go through his competitive season and universe prep last year (45 week prep) with a newborn baby to deal with if memory serves? Aswell as my best mate doing his first comp now (4 weeks out) with a newborn that was actually born on the same day as Damians. But I suppose he has it easier as he only has 3 other young children to deal with at home on top of the newborn aswell.
> 
> Damian has a tough task ahead of him which he know's and IMO doesn't need people telling him that slacking is an option. Fortunately he's extremely hard working and focused otherwise *he may let the voice of no experience interfere with his plans*. It's OK to be tired, lethargic and hungry on prep and it's all part of the challenge that every bodybuilder has to go through hence not many do.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just don't agree that with a deadline and no time to make up lost ground, that it is OK or acceptable to have a rest because you're tired.


im lost....who's preping him? please dont say scott...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Yes hence he's dropped a workout day and training 4 days a week now, didn't Pscarb go through his competitive season and universe prep last year (45 week prep) with a newborn baby to deal with if memory serves? Aswell as my best mate doing his first comp now (4 weeks out) with a newborn that was actually born on the same day as Damians. But I suppose he has it easier as he only has 3 other young children to deal with at home on top of the newborn aswell.
> 
> Damian has a tough task ahead of him which he know's and IMO doesn't need people telling him that slacking is an option. Fortunately he's extremely hard working and focused otherwise he may let the voice of no experience interfere with his plans. It's OK to be tired, lethargic and hungry on prep and it's all part of the challenge that every bodybuilder has to go through hence not many do.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just don't agree that with a deadline and no time to make up lost ground, that it is OK or acceptable to have a rest because you're tired.


 @Sweat sorry for clogging up your journal here mate but I feel I need to respond as I may have been misunderstood by some

Paul - incomparable, so pointless bringing that up, he's got 20 years experience of this and 4 kids, so safe to say he knows how to make it work

Your mate - fair play to him but has other kids so whilst not easier at all at least he and his Mrs have a routine down rather than figuring it out for the first time like Damien and his wife

Telling him to slack off - please show me where I have suggested he does this?? If you think taking a bit of extra rest when you are walking dead from sleep deprivation is slacking then you're wrong IMO

Voice of no experience - True I haven't done a prep before but I don't think a few weeks of dieting makes you an expert either to be fair. Not trying to belittle your efforts here as you're doing really well but lets not pretend that either of us is an expert in this matter, I'm certainly not and I haven't claimed to be.

My opinion is based on using some common sense and looking out for the well being of some random fellow ginger I have befriended on the internet. I know it won't be easy, that much is obvious but sometimes an outsiders point of view is invaluable in a high pressure situation as people in it can't always see the wood for the trees as it were

The last part is your opinion and one which we will have to agree to disagree on I guess.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> @Sweat sorry for clogging up your journal here mate but I feel I need to respond as I may have been misunderstood by some
> 
> Paul - incomparable, so pointless bringing that up, he's got 20 years experience of this and 4 kids, so safe to say he knows how to make it work
> 
> Your mate - fair play to him but has other kids so whilst not easier at all at least he and his Mrs have a routine down rather than figuring it out for the first time like Damien and his wife
> 
> Telling him to slack off - please show me where I have suggested he does this?? If you think taking a bit of extra rest when you are walking dead from sleep deprivation is slacking then you're wrong IMO
> 
> Voice of no experience - True I haven't done a prep before but I don't think a few weeks of dieting makes you an expert either to be fair. Not trying to belittle your efforts here as you're doing really well but lets not pretend that either of us is an expert in this matter, I'm certainly not and I haven't claimed to be.
> 
> My opinion is based on using some common sense and looking out for the well being of some random fellow ginger I have befriended on the internet. I know it won't be easy, that much is obvious but sometimes an outsiders point of view is invaluable in a high pressure situation as people in it can't always see the wood for the trees as it were
> 
> The last part is your opinion and one which we will have to agree to disagree on I guess.


Don't worry about aplogising to Damian already been cleared for debate 

It honestly is baffling to me how you dismiss/belittle the efforts of others and make out anyone person has a harder time with a diet than "A" another without knowing all the variables. There is ALWAYS someone who has it tougher and is doing more, I guess it comes down to how bad you want to achieve a goal. I also fail to see how being tired on prep is an excuse for extra days off, but maybe that's just me.

Do what other's don't, to be what other's won't.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Don't worry about aplogising to Damian already been cleared for debate
> 
> It honestly is baffling to me how you dismiss/belittle the efforts of others and make out anyone person has a harder time with a diet than "A" another without knowing all the variables. There is ALWAYS someone who has it tougher and is doing more, I guess it comes down to how bad you want to achieve a goal. I also fail to see how being tired on prep is an excuse for extra days off, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> Do what other's don't, to be what other's won't.


What's baffling is how for the second time even though I've made my point clearly that you still misunderstand me. Where have I dismissed or belittled anybodies efforts?? I've dismissed your examples of Paul and your mate because they aren't directly comparable to what Damien is going through, I have not dismissed their efforts in any way.

I appreciate that people work their balls off in pursuit of their goals, what ever they may be and again, in no way am I discouraging Damien from doing this, it's his choice and how he goes about it is entirely up to him. However he asks for peoples opinions and I gave him mine, you gave him yours, they differ, that's it really.

#genericmotivationalquotefromtheinternet


----------



## loganator

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya bunch o fannys  if u need a rest....have a rest, no one knows other than yourself what your body's needing. but then again...i cant imagine a contest prep is supposed to feel nice lol.


true words amte .....trick is knowing when to push through it and when to recover ....you cant go 100% effort on low cals for 18 weeks and not stumble a bit ...fact !


----------



## loganator

Just listen to your body mate you can always do more but knowing when to rest is just as important


----------



## TELBOR

I'd say Damien just needs a little rest up, still to have his foot on the gas but eases off a little.

When he gets up at 1.45am to do cardio (that's when the ginger wànker text me) that's when you know things are amiss 

#hashtagsandquotesarebothgay


----------



## JANIKvonD

rite, seriously...can we stop calling him damien?...im losing all respect for him tbh.


----------



## Sweat

Who the fook is Damian?! I'm confused!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Who the fook is Damian?! I'm confused!


It was just a joke because you are the devil :devil2:


----------



## Sweat

Haha, seriously guys, I appreciate both sides of your discussion. I really do.

Tonight I went to gym and hammered it hard on legs still (as Will encourages me to do and I really love that) but I also have booked a last minute day off work tomorrow to have a proper lie in and just lounge around and catch up on some rest etc.

Cheers a lot for all your contributions!

Will reward you with a leg shot I took this morning after CV, legs are down 2"'s in size now, so feel smaller but starting to see a bit of cuts so happy with that at least. No real sweep on them, but definition starting to come through i think....


----------



## Galaxy

Looking good mate, enjoy the day off work :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Definitely getting good definition on the wheels mate


----------



## Sweat

Evening front shot, can see outline now in evening so is coming along ok. Just looks more blurred/fat by the evening but still there.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Evening front shot, can see outline now in evening so is coming along ok. Just looks more blurred/fat by the evening but still there.
> 
> View attachment 118296


Definately improving week by week STILL well done Stephen


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Cannot sleep, go fooking figure!!! Anyway, rest day so can chill and powernap later.

After talking to @jon-kent yesterday about 80's martial arts classics i've spent the past 80 mins or so watching all the best fight scenes from 80-2012, ranging from Kickboxer, Bloodsport, No Retreat No Surrender, Rocky's, Karate Kid, Enter the Dragon, Warrior, Never Back Down, Crouching Tiger, Ong Bak, Mortal Kombat, IP Man, Best of the Best, Kill Bill and The Matrix...

"I know kung fu!!".... "Show me..."

Anyway, these have me physched so off for some fasted cardio...


----------



## Dagman72

thats what i like, great quad photo, looking real good mate, you under bad al guidance?


----------



## Sweat

Dagman72 said:


> thats what i like, great quad photo, looking real good mate, you under bad al guidance?


Cheers mate. @Bad Alan is helping me out a lot yeah!

Prepping myself but bounce a lot of stuff off him among some other guys and girls around the forum! All a great help and I am a junkie for reading up, just love doing research, lol.


----------



## Sweat




----------



## Bad Alan

Nearly posted that in here yesterday it's Eric Thomas speaking. Cool guy!


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and get the **** back to bed


----------



## Sweat

This mornings weight is 93.5kg!!!!     

Fasted CV done, pushed it and enjoyed it!

Tried to take a hammy shot afterwards, didn't come through too well. But can see them more as I getting leaner.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks like you're taking a wizz in the gym.....:laugh:


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Cannot sleep, go fooking figure!!! Anyway, rest day so can chill and powernap later.
> 
> After talking to @jon-kent yesterday about 80's martial arts classics i've spent the past 80 mins or so watching all the best fight scenes from 80-2012, ranging from Kickboxer, Bloodsport, No Retreat No Surrender, Rocky's, Karate Kid, Enter the Dragon, Warrior, Never Back Down, Crouching Tiger, Ong Bak, Mortal Kombat, IP Man, Best of the Best, Kill Bill and The Matrix...
> 
> "I know kung fu!!".... "Show me..."
> 
> Anyway, these have me physched so off for some fasted cardio...


Haha awesome good man ! I would have downloaded all of them and just watched them all.....except crouching tiger ! That film can suck a fat one ! Floating about on leaves fighting, that sh1t aint martial arts haha.

You like motivational videos mate ?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like you're taking a wizz in the gym.....:laugh:


Haha, when you gotta go, you gotta go. It's my garage anyway!


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Haha awesome good man ! I would have downloaded all of them and just watched them all.....except crouching tiger ! That film can suck a fat one ! Floating about on leaves fighting, that sh1t aint martial arts haha.
> 
> You like motivational videos mate ?


Yeah I do buddy. Lots of people think they cheesy but I like em, lol!


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Yeah I do buddy. Lots of people think they cheesy but I like em, lol!


Haha yeah same here mate ! Fcuk everyone else lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy as fuk you're competing mate...just make sure your the one taking the credit for it tho eh. by the look of it the TEAM ALPHA t!ts will soon be lined up behind you dropping tramp stamps on ya  ....there's faaaaaaaaaar more "experienced" members in here to bounce prep questions off of.

i mean....iv poked my fair share of erseholes....doesnt mean i know how to check for prostate cancer


----------



## Home Physique

JANIKvonD said:


> happy as fuk you're competing mate...just make sure your the one taking the credit for it tho eh. by the look of it the TEAM ALPHA t!ts will soon be lined up behind you dropping tramp stamps on ya  ....there's faaaaaaaaaar more "experienced" members in here to bounce prep questions off of.
> 
> i mean....iv poked my fair share of erseholes....doesnt mean i know how to check for prostate cancer


Oh man that last paragraph has just set me up for the day hahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy the day Brian


----------



## Sweat

Ok, morning all, weekend has been a bit up and down, messed up refeed a bit and also food yesterday while/post I was hiking. Not happy at all this morning with weight and how I look but will have a plan and will be sorting it out and fully back on track in next couple days hopefully.

Fasted CV done this morning, now extending sessions to 25 mins each morning. Gym in 3 hours, need to decided body part/s.

The hiking yesterday was fun, my mate sets a relentless pace, legs were in bits and feet blistered.

Did 2 of the the 3 highest mountains/hills in Yorkshire as my entrance into hiking, also did a 3rd smaller one but forgot its name. http://www.3peaks.co.uk/ This is the 3, we did Whernside which is the highest and we also did Pen-y-ghent. Started day at 6am and finished the walks, ate food and got home again by 4:30pm I think. Not sure on total distance covered but about 6 hours of actual movement in total. He said we should of just done the actual 3 peak challenge which is 26 miles distance and he reckons we could of hammered it in sub 7 hours (you need sub 12 to join the 3 Peaks Club)... to give indication of speed we did them at.

Photo's of the walk...



Cheeky arm flexing shot...


----------



## Galaxy

JANIKvonD said:


> happy as fuk you're competing mate...just make sure your the one taking the credit for it tho eh. by the look of it the TEAM ALPHA t!ts will soon be lined up behind you dropping tramp stamps on ya  ....there's faaaaaaaaaar more "experienced" members in here to bounce prep questions off of.
> 
> i mean....iv poked my fair share of erseholes....doesnt mean i know how to check for prostate cancer


You have a way with words boss lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Musta been a killer mate. I love hiking


----------



## Sharpy76

Alright mate!

Hope all is going well?

Not been around for nearly 6 months but i'm back now haha


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Alright mate!
> 
> Hope all is going well?
> 
> Not been around for nearly 6 months but i'm back now haha


Hey up captain,

Yeah I'm grand thanks, how are you doing? What the hell happened to ya, some mega tren induced coma?!


----------



## Sweat

Holding a ton of water today after the carb overdose yesterday. Did an extended CV session earlier and then 2 hours of weights this avo.

Tensed ab shot below, will look better once water drops off in a few days as currently 2kg up.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Hey up captain,
> 
> Yeah I'm grand thanks, how are you doing? What the hell happened to ya, some mega tren induced coma?!


Lol, fvck the tren. That sh!t didn't agree with me, never again.

Haven't done anything for almost 6 mths but i'll be back on the juice soon.

God it sucks being natty haha


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, fvck the tren. That sh!t didn't agree with me, never again.
> 
> Haven't done anything for almost 6 mths but i'll be back on the juice soon.
> 
> God it sucks being natty haha


Tell me about it, i'm off cycle and canny wait to get back on, feeling tiny and flat.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Tell me about it, i'm off cycle and canny wait to get back on, feeling tiny and flat.


You look great!!

I need to get rid of some timber and then i'll be jumping back on.

Probably gonna be just test and mast though. Tren can jog on haha


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> You look great!!
> 
> I need to get rid of some timber and then i'll be jumping back on.
> 
> Probably gonna be just test and mast though. Tren can jog on haha


Not buying your "I need to get rid of some timber" line...

You'll put up progress shot in a few days with 56" chest, 26" waist and 8 pack!!!


----------



## Sweat

Day 15 of prep (or day 100 and something if from start of diet... lol):

-Fasted CV done, 25 mins on xtrainer.

-Did very low calorie diet yesterday and looking forward to having my oats now. Yum carbs!

-Busy day today, hoping to get to gym tonight as travelling tomorrow and wednesday nights, then in hospital on Thursday. Fun and games.

Hope all are well.

Sweat.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Day 15 of prep (or day 100 and something if from start of diet... lol):
> 
> -Fasted CV done, 25 mins on xtrainer.
> 
> -Did very low calorie diet yesterday and looking forward to having my oats now. Yum carbs!
> 
> -Busy day today, hoping to get to gym tonight as travelling tomorrow and wednesday nights, then in hospital on Thursday. Fun and games.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Sweat.


Have a good one mate, did my fasted cardio this morning too! Did 30 mins though, lightweight :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Day 15 of prep (or day 100 and something if from start of diet... lol):
> 
> -Fasted CV done, 25 mins on xtrainer.
> 
> -Did very low calorie diet yesterday and looking forward to having my oats now. Yum carbs!
> 
> -Busy day today, hoping to get to gym tonight as travelling tomorrow and wednesday nights, then in hospital on Thursday. Fun and games.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Sweat.


what u in hospital for bud?

glad u signed ur name at the bottom....was wondering who posted this


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> what u in hospital for bud?
> 
> glad u signed ur name at the bottom....was wondering who posted this


His aids has flared up again


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> what u in hospital for bud?


Calorie deficit has given him a vagina


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one mate, did my fasted cardio this morning too! Did 30 mins though, lightweight :laugh:





JANIKvonD said:


> what u in hospital for bud?
> 
> glad u signed ur name at the bottom....was wondering who posted this





Ginger Ben said:


> His aids has flared up again





R0BLET said:


> Calorie deficit has given him a vagina


Cvnts the lot of you!!! Make me laugh though so will forgive ya.

Had to skip gym tonight as had mega pooh day, really ill and a long day too. Going to bed now and then long day again tomorrow.

Hospital is for a scan relating to trying to identify the cause of my severe cramps. In addition they also checking my liver as it is up for 3rd consecutive time they tested it.


----------



## mikemull

Looking great in the photos mate your a trooper for following this diet!

What's the outlay of your daily diet at mo? You still mainly shakes?


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Looking great in the photos mate your a trooper for following this diet!
> 
> What's the outlay of your daily diet at mo? You still mainly shakes?


Thanks a lot mate.

M1 is shake with 30g oats, banana and 2 scoop protein.

M2 is 2 scoop protein

M3 is 200g chicken

M4 and M5 are 2 scoop protein each

M6 is 200g chicken and 2 cups veg

That's it, roughly 1750 calories per day and 300g protein. 70g carbs and 25g fat.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> 
> M1 is shake with 30g oats, banana and 2 scoop protein.
> 
> M2 is 2 scoop protein
> 
> M3 is 200g chicken
> 
> M4 and M5 are 2 scoop protein each
> 
> M6 is 200g chicken and 2 cups veg
> 
> That's it, roughly 1750 calories per day and 300g protein. 70g carbs and 25g fat.


Would kill me that mate! Love my food to much!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Would kill me that mate! Love my food to much!


After a couple days on it you settle into it, not too bad to be fair. Hardest bit is readjusting post a refeed. Think would be easier to just skip refeed but then you go insane and also further stall metabolism.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> After a couple days on it you settle into it, not too bad to be fair. Hardest bit is readjusting post a refeed. Think would be easier to just skip refeed but then you go insane and also further stall metabolism.


Will prob do a short diet before hol later in year but nothing like this!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for what u said about my condition at mo. U know ive been struggling so really good to see that. Thanks for your support


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for what u said about my condition at mo. U know ive been struggling so really good to see that. Thanks for your support


No effort to look at photos of hotties, sure all the others will agree with me!! Feel free to send me any private message me any personal pics or videos of these "Thrusters" you refer to... sound very sexual! Lol!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> No effort to look at photos of hotties, sure all the others will agree with me!! Feel free to send me any private message me any personal pics or videos of these "Thrusters" you refer to... sound very sexual! Lol!!


Members please note

All photos of this type must be screened by @biglbssexybackpictures/checkitout.splash


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Members please note
> 
> All photos of this type must be screened by @biglbssexybackpictures/checkitout.splash


Haha just seen this! The only people that get to see me do thrusters are the poor unfortunate souls that train at the same time as me... they think im a weirdo 

~~~~~

Hope youre well damo! X


----------



## Sweat

Hey all, been illl all week which sucked but today was feeling a bit better and looking forward to hitting the gym again hard.

That aside I went to the hospital today as prearranged to get a scan done to try identify the cause of my severe cramps over the past 6 or so months. They have not identified this but have told me I have a severely enlarged Spleen and that I cannot do any weight lifting, contact sports, intensive CV at all until it is fully healed as there is a chance it will rupture and hemorrhage. They have put in an emergency appointment to see me again on Saturday morning to run through a whole load more tests to try identify cause of this as it is x3 normal size. Stomach been hurting for a while but conditioned to just ignore these aches and pains as part of the BBing game. Anyway I am mega ****ed off and a bit upset to be honest, was really enjoying my training and hoping to compete in 10 weeks.

Will give another update when I have one and check all your journals now.


----------



## Home Physique

http://www.mpdvoice.org.uk/about-mpds/polycythaemia-vera/

What is polycythaemia vera?

People with polycythaemia vera (PV) produce more red blood cells than normal. PV may also affect the production of your other blood cells, for example your body may also produce too many platelets and white blood cells. PV is a rare condition. It primarily affects middle-aged and elderly people and it is more common in men. It is rare in children.

Diagnosis

Symptoms

In the early stages, PV patients may not exhibit any signs of the disorder but as the condition progresses a patient may exhibit some of the following symptoms:

Redness of skin (plethora)

Blurred vision and headaches

Bleeding and/or clotting

Skin itchiness (pruritus)

Joint pain or gout

Dizzy spells

Fatigue

Unexplained weight loss

Shortness of breath

Chest pain

*Fullness/bloating in the left upper abdomen due to enlarged spleen*

Anabolic Steroids can increase red blood cell count. More RBC, more work for the spleen.

Hope helps to read. As metioned in text, I would tell doctors about your gear use rather than have them take longer than necessary to find out why.


----------



## Keeks

Eeeek, sorry to hear that but nows the time when you really need to be careful, not push it and listen to both your body and the doctors. Dont risk your health for the sake of competing in 10 weeks, slow down and take time out if needed.

Seriously, Ive had my fair share of health problems in the past and know that nothing is worth putting your health at risk for. Taking a shorter length of time out now might be better than not having the choice and being forced to give up for a long time further down the line.

Know its hard and especailly when your this far into dieting etc, but be careful and take care of yourself.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> http://www.mpdvoice.org.uk/about-mpds/polycythaemia-vera/
> 
> What is polycythaemia vera?
> 
> People with polycythaemia vera (PV) produce more red blood cells than normal. PV may also affect the production of your other blood cells, for example your body may also produce too many platelets and white blood cells. PV is a rare condition. It primarily affects middle-aged and elderly people and it is more common in men. It is rare in children.
> 
> Diagnosis
> 
> Symptoms
> 
> In the early stages, PV patients may not exhibit any signs of the disorder but as the condition progresses a patient may exhibit some of the following symptoms:
> 
> Redness of skin (plethora)
> 
> Blurred vision and headaches
> 
> Bleeding and/or clotting
> 
> Skin itchiness (pruritus)
> 
> Joint pain or gout
> 
> Dizzy spells
> 
> Fatigue
> 
> Unexplained weight loss
> 
> Shortness of breath
> 
> Chest pain
> 
> *Fullness/bloating in the left upper abdomen due to enlarged spleen*
> 
> Anabolic Steroids can increase red blood cell count. More RBC, more work for the spleen.
> 
> Hope helps to read. As metioned in text, I would tell doctors about your gear use rather than have them take longer than necessary to find out why.


Cheers mate, I asked the doctor if it was the above as I have some of the other symptoms but she said my most recent bloods indicate it is not the case.



Keeks said:


> Eeeek, sorry to hear that but nows the time when you really need to be careful, not push it and listen to both your body and the doctors. Dont risk your health for the sake of competing in 10 weeks, slow down and take time out if needed.
> 
> Seriously, Ive had my fair share of health problems in the past and know that nothing is worth putting your health at risk for. Taking a shorter length of time out now might be better than not having the choice and being forced to give up for a long time further down the line.
> 
> Know its hard and especailly when your this far into dieting etc, but be careful and take care of yourself.


Thanks a lot Keeks.

I have been @ the GP today and got further information from her, it appears my spleen is moderately enlarged @ 65% bigger than the average, but depending on starting size they are not sure on exact amount above average, either way it is an issue and subsequently it is at risk of rupture as it is 7cm longer than an average spleen and holding a lot more fluid. I got to go for full blood panel and other tests next week and then rebook to see GP and see what it says. Likely get a referal to a hematologist in addition to the neurologist for my cramp problems.

I re asked her about exercise and she was not as outright dismissive of it as the person at the hospital I saw. She basically said no contact sports at all and nothing that is going to put a big risk on abdominal wall pushing outwards hard, i basically take this as anything I would use my belt on and dedicated heavy ab work. Thus I may be able to still train, but just avoid anything that requires a strong core, so my thoughts would be no deadlifts, squats, bent over rows, OHP etc. But that I could do other none core demanding free weights and some machine based work, but just not go balls to the floor rock hard on it all. Thinking will just devise a simple full body workout x 3 per week to try maintain what I got to an extent. Keep in and increase the CV element and get diet back on track. Doubt comp going to be on the cards, but not number one priority now. Really want to be hammering abs heavy as was close to having them looking good, but plenty of time for that later I reckon. Will just see how I go.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Queenie

Hey thats fantastic that u are allowed to train  x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sorry to hear Sweat on a serious note I have some of those symptoms.


----------



## Sweat

Massive rebound post ignoring diet for a few days, weighing in at 98.8kg... eeek!!! Watery carb mess! 

Back on diet, had a nutritious smoothie first thing upon waking and will be having a solid meal in next 20 mins. Targeting approx 2k calories again. Dropped all stims totally though as not got competition deadline I not in a rush anymore (double rebound incoming most likely, lol).

Just smashed in 5.5 miles on part of the Wolds Way this morning, was a bit bitterly cold in just shorts and vest at first but soon warmed up, pace ranged from 8:10-9:30 mins/mile depending on terrain and hills. Would of equated to a 52 minute 10k, which is not too bad considering it is first run I done this year and it wasn't a flat course. Tempted to just throw in a marathon or similar to keep me focused while I waiting to get all clear to lift heavy again, figured they are pretty much just solid state CV for the most part with odd bit of HIT thrown in, in the form of a speed session.

Will be doing a full body weights session later, planned it out last night and will run with that for next few weeks until I find out more about spleen.


----------



## mikemull

Sorry mate, just read this! Hope it all works itself out!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Sorry mate, just read this! Hope it all works itself out!


Cheers captain.


----------



## Queenie

Alright sir! Hope youre well x


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Alright sir! Hope youre well x


As I responded by text, I am great thanks. Barring swollen ankle after the run, but nailed diet all week and weight is flying off. More blood tests next week re spleen.

Hope you and all others are well.


----------



## Sweat

The below clip is hilarious and also cringe worthy, the guy being interviewed damaged his voice as part of a routine operation and the interviewer had not met him before hand so gets the giggles...


----------



## Sweat

Lonely Island classic song for those who not heard it before...


----------



## Sweat

Some amazing farking kickboxing... @jon-kent you'll like this I reckon...


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Some amazing farking kickboxing... @jon-kent you'll like this I reckon...


Legend mate ! He died a few weeks ago !

I'll put 2 videos up of 2 amazing muay thai guys i try to copy there style if thats alright mate ?


----------



## Sweat

Youtube night for me (no nagging wench of a wife or baby for next 3 days!!!!), just checking out all my saved favourites from the past few years.... got loads... another one below... enjoy!!!!


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Legend mate ! He died a few weeks ago !
> 
> I'll put 2 videos up of 2 amazing muay thai guys i try to copy there style if thats alright mate ?


Sure thing Jon boy, go for it, no training in this journo for a while so just link what ya like... no gay p0rn though... don't want to excite @R0BLET


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Sure thing Jon boy, go for it, no training in this journo for a while so just link what ya like... no gay p0rn though... don't want to excite @R0BLET


Haha i'll leave that to his journal mate. 2 secs mate !


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Haha i'll leave that to his journal mate. 2 secs mate !


2nd rule, no posting of pictures if wearing camp leather gloves... lol


----------



## jon-kent

Gohkan Saki - his hands are like lightning and he throws 2 or 3 punch combos with the same hand !






Tyrone Spong - fcuking beast mate ! Powerfull as fcuk. Has started doing mma as well now and destroyed the guy lol


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Gohkan Saki - his hands are like lightning and he throws 2 or 3 punch combos with the same hand !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone Spong - fcuking beast mate ! Powerfull as fcuk. Has started doing mma as well now and destroyed the guy lol


Wow!!! Both awesome fighters, really enjoyed watching them mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looking good Sweat keep it up buddy.


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Looking good Sweat keep it up buddy.


Hey up mate, do you ever read anyones journal or just pop in and say random positive stuff?! I'm not looking good at all and training is not going well, but thanks anyway!


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Wow!!! Both awesome fighters, really enjoyed watching them mate!


I actually felt sorry for Spongs first mma oponant and was wincing through it because i was just waiting for his head to get taken off lol


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Hey up mate, do you ever read anyones journal or just pop in and say random positive stuff?! I'm not looking good at all and training is not going well, but thanks anyway!


You read my comment the other day,,,,,,pmsl


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> You read my comment the other day,,,,,,pmsl


Nah missed it, if it was i your journal I can be forgiven for missing it, it goes by so fast.

Same type of response?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Nah missed it, if it was i your journal I can be forgiven for missing it, it goes by so fast.
> 
> Same type of response?


Not in mine but one of the other guys,same random sh1t posts!pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Hey up c0ckers,

Limited training from me due to Spleen but pretty much nailing a very severe calorie restrictive diet and weight is coming off. Still on cruise of 300mg Test every 10-14 days. No CV though as ankle got buggered as I said earlier in journal, it is better than it was and should be back in full CV mode soon (using ankle brace at first to be safe).

I am 93kg today, was 92.6kg earlier in week but hosted a p1ss up at mine last night and lots of food / booze etc.

Hope all are well, enjoy your weekend peeps!


----------



## Sweat

For those that not seen this film (Project X)... watch it... it is awesome, funny as fvck! Epic partying!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

You not training at the moment?


----------



## mikemull

Keep your chin up mate you'll come out the other end bigger, stronger, faster!

Matt read sometimes ffs!


----------



## Sweat

Just been to Hemo and although no further from getting to root cause of any of this and will be going back again a lot in near future he has said....

*"Sweat you can train again!!!!!!"*, I am over the moon!!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP MOFO's!!!! Cannot do any high end heavy deadlifts and squats (if I need a belt on), also some other "rules" I got to abide by for now but I am pleased as punch!!!

He also said that because I have lost 4 weeks of no training, CV and crud diet that I need to really pull my finger out!!!  Thinking 55g of gear per day and Slin on tap!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sorry to here mate! Hope everything gets back to normal for you soon! :confused1:


----------



## Sweat

Did a workout this morning, Chest and Heavy Abs, first proper workout in weeks due to Spleen and blah blah blah.

Anyway, did 140kg x 3, then got c0cky and tried 160, took it down slowly but couldn't explode it off my chest, barely 2 inches off and then dropped it into the rack and squirmed under it to strip off a plate. Don't know what I was thinking trying to equal my PB after no training in ages and no gear in me! lol. Rest of session was good fun, just nice to be back into it all really. Did side bends with a 45kg DB, this had obliques POPPING, lol! Through in some wide grip pull ups after done chest and abs, did 10, 8, 8, 7 I think, all from a dead hang each one and nice and slow, fairly pleased with that. Was a time about 3-4 months ago 1 or 2 was my best on these!

Done some CV this afternoon and also rearranged garage gym a bit as it is full to brim with equipment now and needed optimising! 

Hope all are well.


----------



## Sweat

Fasted CV done, just a cheeky 20 mins on xtrainer!

Will be doing a workout later, likely Back or Legs.


----------



## Sweat

Just done a 35 mins non stop Biceps blast session, started with Incline bench preacher DB curls up to 27.5kg for reps, then drop setted down, then 4 sets of 21's using 40kg BB, hammers with 30kg (light but was relentless from earlier sets and really struggling), finished with DB Conc curls starting at 15kg and dropping 2.5kg all the way to 5kg DB's for failure on each, over 100 reps total.

BOOM, biceps are pumped to fvck and also forearms are cramping already, stretched PWO and thrown in pott/taurine/sodium/magnesium etc to reduce them and will stretch again soon.


----------



## loganator

good to see you are back at it mate hope things are going well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good To see you hitting the gym again as the above mentioned, You'll be back in few weeks to were you was.

Smash it buddy!


----------



## Queenie

Like those concentration curls  great to see u enjoying things again!


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> good to see you are back at it mate hope things are going well for you :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy!



strongmanmatt said:


> Good To see you hitting the gym again as the above mentioned, You'll be back in few weeks to were you was.
> 
> Smash it buddy!


Thanks Matt.



RXQueenie said:


> Like those concentration curls  great to see u enjoying things again!


Cheers Claire. The conc curls were awesome!!

Did running fasted CV this morning, 3 miles @ 9 mins/mile average, incorporating some sprints at end. Was fun!

Did some wide grip pull ups this avo.

Doing proper weights session in an hour or so.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looking forward to write up.


----------



## TELBOR

Cardio, some wide grip pulls then a heavy weights session...... Taking it easy I see


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Looking forward to write up.


As below.



R0BLET said:


> Cardio, some wide grip pulls then a heavy weights session...... Taking it easy I see


Always Rob... I know where your coming from and you're right, but I also playing catch up.


----------



## Sweat

3rd session today was legs, did it at home as trying to negotiate better deal before signing up to gym again.

Was FUN!!!  ... as below...

BB Lunges down the street, started low with 40kg, then 60, then 80, then 110 kg... last set was 6 steps and retreated for another 5... LOL!! Epic!!

Then onto Wall Jumps, wall starts at approx 2' and builds to 4', I moved along it doing 10 reps at each stage, approx 5 sets before could not manage jump properly... almost grazing knee's. Blaming earlier sprints!!! 

Then got boring, did squats and leg curls in garage, heav'ish... blah blah!

Used my home made calf raise block for some DB calf raises, just 45kg DB's but went to failure each set, sets were 85, 65, 40, 35.

Done! Legs in bits, explosive and high reps and high weights (latter is relative to me and my tiny legs!!!)


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Always Rob... I know where your coming from and you're right, but I also playing catch up.


Only messing bud, you crack on! You have a goal mate so go for it.

Bloody street lunges - brilliant!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Only messing bud, you crack on! You have a goal mate so go for it.
> 
> Bloody street lunges - brilliant!!


He means street luge mate, you know those big skateboards


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> He means street luge mate, you know those big skateboards
> 
> View attachment 121778


Actually that looks cool!! I wanna try it on some massive hill!!


----------



## Sweat

Did heavy abs and Arms last night, was fun although tennis elbow playing up a bit.

Chopped down massive hedge tonight, took 2 hours, so classing that as CV/Conditioning! 






This bird has got abs most guys would die for!! Soon i'll get them and then hopefully get to [email protected] this bird or some other minx with Abs, need to tick that box! Lol!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hit hit at the back of the net. Looking good in here mate, why go to gym when you can do it at home for free. Precisely.


----------



## Huntingground

Hello mate, good to see you back at it. That bird is phenomenal!!!


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, good to see you back at it. That bird is phenomenal!!!


I know mate!!!!

Just spent past however long going from her video to other hot fitness type girls videos on youtube... evening well spent!!! I not even on gear at the moment, just natty horny as fvck it seems!

When you starting the SHIC?


----------



## Sweat

strongmanmatt said:


> Hit hit at the back of the net. Looking good in here mate, why go to gym when you can do it at home for free. Precisely.


I love having my home gym, but I still prefer commercial gyms, I just train harder if I got an audience! Lol.

Hope you're well buddy.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> I know mate!!!!
> 
> Just spent past however long going from her video to other hot fitness type girls videos on youtube... evening well spent!!! I not even on gear at the moment, just natty horny as fvck it seems!
> 
> When you starting the SHIC?


Haahaa, nothing wrong with a bit of "research" 

SHIC started last Saturday mate. Pop over.


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, nothing wrong with a bit of "research"
> 
> SHIC started last Saturday mate. Pop over.


Ah you started new / old journal, remember seeing it now, on my way o'er!!


----------



## Sweat

Ok, so aiming for UKFBB Leeds comp now on 15th Sept, 16 weeks tomorrow. I have gone with @Therealbigbear for my prep relating to training / diet etc.

Got the new indoor bike yesterday so did 20 mins on it last night before bed and then another 30 mins this morning fasted steady state.

Just having some grub now and then weights later today and another 20 mins CV.

Excited/motivated to get back into training/eating properly after the 4 weeks off it.


----------



## Queenie

Ukbff*

And bloody good on u... with dave onboard too will be awesome! Yay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one mate!! Looking forward to following this


----------



## strongmanmatt

Been interested to see your progress towards this competition.


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Ukbff*
> 
> And bloody good on u... with dave onboard too will be awesome! Yay


Thanks for the correction Claireablle! Update on today to follow below.



Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate!! Looking forward to following this


Cheers Benji!



strongmanmatt said:


> Been interested to see your progress towards this competition.


Cheers.


----------



## Sweat

Day 1 of prep so far, done short abs session, 2 x CV sessions and a Chest/Tri's session. Total time for all of those was about 3 hours. But this is slightly longer than I should of been but no gear and no stims in me and the 40 or so sets on the weights took it out of me, so recovery was a bit slow.

Food so far has been a challenge... force feeding myself and by midday I had eaten more calories than I normally consume in a full day (due to my crashed metabolism)... lol.

Motivated to fvck and ready for day 2!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Working with bigbear from now I take it?

I'm really happy to see this and with a long time to go now he will no doubt have you doing things the correct way. You've been off gear and cleared out, re-set from stim abuse lol and should be good to go. Be great to see how he brings you into the show and teaches you how to not kill yourself with diet mate, be good to have someone experienced there to talk to you off the edge if need's be as a bonus too.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Working with bigbear from now I take it?
> 
> I'm really happy to see this and with a long time to go now he will no doubt have you doing things the correct way. You've been off gear and cleared out, re-set from stim abuse lol and should be good to go. Be great to see how he brings you into the show and teaches you how to not kill yourself with diet mate, be good to have someone experienced there to talk to you off the edge if need's be as a bonus too.


Yes mate working with bigbear.

Been on cruise gear wise and only dropped last lot of stims last week. But now not going on even a tiny fraction of stims I was on and diet is mahoosive. Looking forward to pinning some reasonable quantities on Monday!!!

Just embracing the full 16 weeks, got so far on my own so to speak (although lot of help from yourself and others), although no where near good enough for stage at present there is still 16 weeks to change that!

Positive as fvck and ready to up my game!


----------



## Sweat

Day 2 almost done, food been on the nose, done the CV and Abs, then did 2.5 hours of cutting trees down, truly fvcked me over, was nice tho, top off and feeling like a alpha male lumberjack! 

Then got a 2 hour deep tissue massage, agony but elbow, back and shoulder all feeling better. The guy was mega surprised at how tensed up I was.

Was meant to be Back and Ham's today too, but just wayy too much other stuff so will be hitting it tomorrow instead.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Then got a 2 hour deep Anal massage, agony but after his black mamba in me I'm feeling better. The guy was mega surprised at how tiny I was.


Interesting way of relaxing......

:lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Look forward to write up sweat. Good Work.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Interesting way of relaxing......
> 
> :lol:


Sooo childish Rob!! I'd never edit peoples posts to insult them!

What a pr1ck you are!


----------



## Sweat

Day 3 update, pinned and jumped back on the orals... yeah buddy!!! Time to get things rocking!!

Did small session earlier, as well as 2 x CV and also did a lot of heavy gardening. Ideally wouldn't of done the heavy gardening as it effects training but it needed doing so got it out of the way. Now should just be full on beast mode!!

BRING IT!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Sooo childish Rob!! I'd never edit peoples posts to insult them!
> 
> What a pr1ck you are!


 :lol:

Terrible aren't I


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Day 3 update, pinned and jumped back on the orals... yeah buddy!!! Time to get things rocking!!
> 
> Did small session earlier, as well as 2 x CV and also did a lot of heavy gardening. Ideally wouldn't of done the heavy gardening as it effects training but it needed doing so got it out of the way. Now should just be full on beast mode!!
> 
> BRING IT!!!!


Glad to see your more positive pal. Oh and if you tried whatsapping me I'm not being rude my phones in the repair shop till tomorrow.


----------



## strongmanmatt

You like Oral Sweat, Should you disclose this publicly?

Smash it man"


----------



## Queenie

strongmanmatt said:


> You like Oral Sweat, Should you disclose this publicly?
> 
> Smash it man"


Every man likes oral


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Every man likes oral


Haha!!!

So true, unless maybe in the case of some high clergy/priest related person... they do too but not with people of consenting age!

Hope you're well!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Glad to see your more positive pal. Oh and if you tried whatsapping me I'm not being rude my phones in the repair shop till tomorrow.


Nah mate, not buying it, you are loving it at one point, flirty texts, pictures of you half naked and then I send you *ONE* picture of my slightly inflamed/enlarged/infected member and you are out of there like no 2moro... broken phone my ar$e... I call bullsh1t!!!

Just tell me if there is someone else mate!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Nah mate, not buying it, you are loving it at one point, flirty texts, pictures of you half naked and then I send you *ONE* picture of my slightly inflamed/enlarged/infected member and you are out of there like no 2moro... broken phone my ar$e... I call bullsh1t!!!
> 
> Just tell me if there is someone else mate!!!


Ok ok the truth is you sent me that pic and I just flipped out as it was an amazing specimen. In my excitement I dropped I smashed it and now I have to wait till at least tomorrow will I can feast my eyes on it again. But please can you do me one favour? Trim that bush. It looks like a fiery mess of hell


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Ok ok the truth is you sent me that pic and I just flipped out as it was an amazing specimen. In my excitement I dropped I smashed it and now I have to wait till at least tomorrow will I can feast my eyes on it again. But please can you do me one favour? Trim that bush. It looks like a fiery mess of hell


LMAO!!!

Will get it sorted pronto for you lover boy!!

On a more serious note, how you doing now as everything nears closer? It the hard challenge you was looking forward to or just cruising through the prep easily and collecting STI's from random POF girls along the way? Prob the latter with you!!! Schlllagg!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Will get it sorted pronto for you lover boy!!
> 
> On a more serious note, how you doing now as everything nears closer? It the hard challenge you was looking forward to or just cruising through the prep easily and collecting STI's from random POF girls along the way? Prob the latter with you!!! Schlllagg!


Feel good mate had a bit of trouble with ex last night which messed with my head and made me realise I'm glad I've got no drama in my life at this time! And regarding POF I seem to of been banned hahaha! Tried logging in yesterday and can't get on! Oh well think I'll give it a few weeks and start cracking on again. Have a good break from it. Not trying to bother with many birds at moment as not got time for them. It has taken my mind off prep but now it's all about prep and nothing else.

I'm not gonna lie but prep has been easier than I thought and I think that's all down to Scott knowing how my body works. I'm lucky I've not had to be one of these who has like chicken and broccoli 6 times a day as that would destroy me. I expecting it to get hard now and I'm ready for it.

Looking forward to seeing you now bud, get fully fit and smash it hard. Not many will have had the transformation that you have in less than 18 months


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Feel good mate had a bit of trouble with ex last night which messed with my head and made me realise I'm glad I've got no drama in my life at this time! And regarding POF I seem to of been banned hahaha! Tried logging in yesterday and can't get on! Oh well think I'll give it a few weeks and start cracking on again. Have a good break from it. Not trying to bother with many birds at moment as not got time for them. It has taken my mind off prep but now it's all about prep and nothing else.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie but prep has been easier than I thought and I think that's all down to Scott knowing how my body works. I'm lucky I've not had to be one of these who has like chicken and broccoli 6 times a day as that would destroy me. I expecting it to get hard now and I'm ready for it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you now bud, get fully fit and smash it hard. Not many will have had the transformation that you have in less than 18 months


Haha, you are a tart but also slightly my hero, jealous you are out chasing skirt and I get to change nappies... ace! 

Yeah, i'm really looking forward to it too, wish I could of done the Bedford or even your Comp, but setbacks blah blah. Behind where I was before spleen but now I got some gear in me I should pick back up fast, thinking 2-3 weeks and I back on par and then 12-13 weeks to compete.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Haha, you are a tart but also slightly my hero, jealous you are out chasing skirt and I get to change nappies... ace!
> 
> Yeah, i'm really looking forward to it too, wish I could of done the Bedford or even your Comp, but setbacks blah blah. Behind where I was before spleen but now I got some gear in me I should pick back up fast, thinking 2-3 weeks and I back on par and then 12-13 weeks to compete.


Haha mate I shouldn't be anyone's hero, I'll probably end up a lonely old man just like my dad keeps telling me.

The kind of shape you'll be in before prep I think 12-13 weeks will be well enough. Should come down slowly and keep your muscle. Will be weird seeing a ginge with a tan. That's nearly as common as seeing a bird who suits having purple hair!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I shouldn't be anyone's hero, I'll probably end up a lonely old man just like my dad keeps telling me.
> 
> The kind of shape you'll be in before prep I think 12-13 weeks will be well enough. Should come down slowly and keep your muscle. Will be weird seeing a ginge with a tan. That's nearly as common as seeing a bird who suits having purple hair!


Jog on with the tan comment!!

Mt2 actually darkens hair a lot, but I just forget to or cannot be assed taking it. Hence right now, I am sunburnt to fvck after lots of gardening and trips to skip today! Ah well, belting day outdoors anyway!!

If the purple hair bird has abs I am all over her, got something at the moment about birds with abs!!


----------



## mikemull

****ing hell I've missed a lot here! Good stuff on getting a prep coach mate! Hope you can smash all your goals I'm sure you will. What bike did you get?


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> ****ing hell I've missed a lot here! Good stuff on getting a prep coach mate! Hope you can smash all your goals I'm sure you will. What bike did you get?


Hey up bruiser.

Got a Life Cycle something or other, retails at £4k, commercial grade one same as you get in gyms. I didn't pay anywhere near that ofc!

Training is going well so far, loving it, eating is a challenge, just not used to volume but Dave has made tweaks and is easier.

Did behind neck seated press tonight for 90kg for 4 reps among other things, fairly happy with that. Not a PB or anything but not even really on gear yet, as only started 2 days ago so it is not bad. Rest of training I need to type up but smashing in 50 mins CV daily, 10 mins abs and then weights on top.


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Hey up bruiser.
> 
> Got a Life Cycle something or other, retails at £4k, commercial grade one same as you get in gyms. I didn't pay anywhere near that ofc!
> 
> Training is going well so far, loving it, eating is a challenge, just not used to volume but Dave has made tweaks and is easier.
> 
> Did behind neck seated press tonight for 90kg for 4 reps among other things, fairly happy with that. Not a PB or anything but not even really on gear yet, as only started 2 days ago so it is not bad. Rest of training I need to type up but smashing in 50 mins CV daily, 10 mins abs and then weights on top.


Great stuff mate! Watch out for behind neck, I'm crippled from doing that years ago!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Great stuff mate! Watch out for behind neck, I'm crippled from doing that years ago!


From overdoing weight you couldn't handle and twisting spine/back or something mate?

Know what you're saying either way, trying to keep ego in check with the weight, was tempted to go for a PB but didn't. PB is 115 for 1, also did 117.5 but pushed/bounced so canny count it. Doubt would of been anywhere near it tonight tho, but reckon 120kg or more is on soon.


----------



## Queenie

I agree with mike! They used to be in my routine but they're too much of an unnatural position for the shoulders when de and re-racking. Fine if u got a spotter though.

How u feeling?


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> I agree with mike! They used to be in my routine but they're too much of an unnatural position for the shoulders when de and re-racking. Fine if u got a spotter though.
> 
> How u feeling?


Feeling good thanks, piling on the weight on scales (up at 101-102kg already) which is massive headfvck but just ignoring it as can still glimpse abs in the morning, if I tense really hard and the lighting is nice, lol.

How you doing?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Feeling good thanks, piling on the weight on scales (up at 101-102kg already) which is massive headfvck but just ignoring it as can still glimpse abs in the morning, if I tense really hard and the lighting is nice, lol.
> 
> How you doing?


Keep at it and keep growing.

Beast mode young man!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Keep at it and keep growing.
> 
> Beast mode young man!!


Cheers mate and OVER 102kg today... lmao, 9kg gain in 7 weeks (combination of several things though, dropping high stims and t3 (rebound a bit), adding in a ton more calories than I was on and also a week back on gear so a bit from that). Not worried really, 15 weeks sunday is plently time to drop 15-18kg...  ... erm...

Muscles are feeling harder already and only 4 days into the cycle, so that is positive.

Osterine tastes like fvcking poison though... maybe it is... rank stuff. Takes a good 30 mins for taste to disperse... then again medicines that make you better are meant to taste horrible yeah?! Like when you was younger and forcefed some shiz from your mum. 

Hope you're well buddy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Cheers mate and OVER 102kg today... lmao, 9kg gain in 7 weeks (combination of several things though, dropping high stims and t3 (rebound a bit), adding in a ton more calories than I was on and also a week back on gear so a bit from that). Not worried really, 15 weeks sunday is plently time to drop 15-18kg...  ... erm...
> 
> Muscles are feeling harder already and only 4 days into the cycle, so that is positive.
> 
> Osterine tastes like fvcking poison though... maybe it is... rank stuff. Takes a good 30 mins for taste to disperse... then again medicines that make you better are meant to taste horrible yeah?! Like when you was younger and forcefed some shiz from your mum.
> 
> Hope you're well buddy.


Alright chunk how's the new system going so far? Getting the food in?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright chunk how's the new system going so far? Getting the food in?


Yes mate, getting it in, @Therealbigbear had to make a version 1.1 of the initial diet plan to accommodate me being a whining biatch, now I can nail it consistently!

How you doing mate? Sending me full abs pictures shortly?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Yes mate, getting it in, @Therealbigbear had to make a version 1.1 of the initial diet plan to accommodate me being a whining biatch, now I can nail it consistently!
> 
> How you doing mate? Sending me full abs pictures shortly?!


Lol, sure your appetite will bounce back now you're off the dust and air diet :lol:

Yeah I'm good thannks mate. New diet plan in my journal if you'd care to take a look for thoughts? Be a while before I'm doing that I think but that's the aim!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, sure your appetite will bounce back now you're off the dust and air diet :lol:
> 
> Yeah I'm good thannks mate. New diet plan in my journal if you'd care to take a look for thoughts? Be a while before I'm doing that I think but that's the aim!


On my way to check it out...


----------



## Sharpy76

Hey pal, hows it going?

Reading through and i just realised i completely forgot to reply to you re my bike.

Sorry mate, my bad.

Seen you've sorted it anyway

Hope to see some 2hr fasted cardio sessions otherwise......i'm OUT:devil2:


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Hey pal, hows it going?
> 
> Reading through and i just realised i completely forgot to reply to you re my bike.
> 
> Sorry mate, my bad.
> 
> Seen you've sorted it anyway
> 
> Hope to see some 2hr fasted cardio sessions otherwise......i'm OUT:devil2:


Cracking out 50 mins per day at the moment mate and 15 weeks out, at this rate I anticipate daily 2.5-3 hour CV sessions in a matter of weeks to dial in... help please help...

To be honest not sure how you do the 2h solid sessions, I got bike set up in front of my plasma and have either a series (currently Breaking Bad) or some youtube shiz on and on top of that I got the tablet to send emails and still get bored...

How you doing big man? You about 3 weeks into cycle now?


----------



## mikemull

Looking good mate! When you posting some progress pics or you saving it?


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Looking good mate! When you posting some progress pics or you saving it?


Saving it really as not happy with body at moment, piled weight on and lost condition a bit but still 15 weeks out so not worried.

Two shots below from past 10 days but not that happy with em like I said....


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Cracking out 50 mins per day at the moment mate and 15 weeks out, at this rate I anticipate daily 2.5-3 hour CV sessions in a matter of weeks to dial in... help please help...
> 
> To be honest not sure how you do the 2h solid sessions, I got bike set up in front of my plasma and have either a series (currently Breaking Bad) or some youtube shiz on and on top of that I got the tablet to send emails and still get bored...
> 
> How you doing big man? You about 3 weeks into cycle now?


Ooooosh, 3hr cardio sessions?! Even i would have to think twice lol!

Just had my forth jab today and i'm at the end of wk2. Wk3 starts on Monday!

Nice package.............er legs, i mean legs


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Big Sweat.

You alright.


----------



## Therealbigbear

Sweat said:


> Yes mate, getting it in, @Therealbigbear had to make a version 1.1 of the initial diet plan to accommodate me being a whining biatch, now I can nail it consistently!
> 
> How you doing mate? Sending me full abs pictures shortly?!


It's all about adapting as you progress no doubt it will change again before the end lol


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Ooooosh, 3hr cardio sessions?! Even i would have to think twice lol!
> 
> Just had my forth jab today and i'm at the end of wk2. Wk3 starts on Monday!
> 
> Nice package.............er legs, i mean legs


You're just jabbing Test and Mast yeah? Any orals? Not including the ones you give to sailors.... 

Just did an outdoor bike ride there now, 30 mins of hill climbs, fun stuff.



strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Big Sweat.
> 
> You alright.


Yes great mate thanks, you too?



Therealbigbear said:


> It's all about adapting as you progress no doubt it will change again before the end lol


Great, before the end you will add in Magnums and Skittles with every meal?!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> You're just jabbing Test and Mast yeah? Any orals? Not including the ones you give to sailors....
> 
> Just did an outdoor bike ride there now, 30 mins of hill climbs, fun stuff.


Lol!

50mg Dbols (blue hearts) ED and i've got some WC winnys to start at around wk4

Sounds like a good outdoor HIIT bike session:thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> 50mg Dbols (blue hearts) ED and i've got some WC winnys to start at around wk4
> 
> Sounds like a good outdoor HIIT bike session:thumbup1:


Haha!! 

Nice mate.

Yeah was a good HIIT session, didn't wear HRM but reckon was up at 80% for a chunk of the session, even in low gears I was breathing hard on steep climbs. By steep climbs I am refering to a kerb or similar... just an unfit fatty!


----------



## Sweat

Just had a good Biceps and Quads workout although couldn't do last exercise as lower back pumps were excruitiating. That aside was really good session and was lifting relatively heavy. Taped the guns at 18-18.5" with just biceps pumped. Not sure if would increase much more if had triceps also pumped and don't really care too much, just was mildly interested as to what they are measuring in at recently. It is up at PB levels size wise but condition is not where it was.

PWO shake downed and now off into town to get some baby swim gear and then taking the little one for his first experience at swimming... should be a fun afternoon.

Abs and more CV later today along with a movie tonight.


----------



## Sweat

2nd CV and abs done, diet nailed and just about to go watch Starwars. Working through all 6 this weekend, or was the plan, only on the 2nd one and remembered how much I hated Jar Jar Binks!!!


----------



## Sweat

55 mins CV done, just swigging some BCAA and L-Glut now and then hammer some heavy abs.... YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Sweat

Rest of day complete, diet was the usual 400+ grams protein and a chunk of clean carbs.

Other than that I did some photography practice, some reading out in the garden and helped my bro apply for Uni.

Trying out a new gym tomorrow, not a great one but is 2 mins from work so can make use of that for shorter sessions such as just Abs, CV or Guns over my lunch hour as time gets tighter. They also do yoga and pilates classes, so think am going to try one of those a week to improve flexibility and balance. Can take the p1ss all you like but I think it will be a benefit!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flexibility is crucial mate, makes training much safer and better imo


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoga... I mean yoda


----------



## Sweat

Evening guys/girls,

No updates this week but do not fear, not fallen off the wagon, quiet the opposite, mega busy but still nailing diet to the letter in addition to 50 mins fasted CV each day, along with Abs. Also worked all muscle groups this week, trying to recall specifics now, got them logged in my pad but is in my car. Did rack pulls up to 280kg for 2, was a PB and could of gone heavier but was playing it safe due to spleen, did BB curls for 62.5kg, also a PB... um, some other PB's too like a bicycle session this morning I hit PB distance wise in the allotted time, worked out at avg speed of 20.5mph.

Weight is back dropping now, 2.6kg drop this week. So happy with that, still above where I was before but it'll come back and i'm in a lot better place now as less stims and more calories but still dropping so all's gravy!

Hope all are well, will do the journal rounds now!


----------



## Sweat

Fasted CV done for today, another 50 mins on the bike at an avg pace of 20.5 mph, then a quick cooldown and stretch. Abs later and that is it for training as is a rest day... booooooo!!!!

Got a whole ton of chores and also got to start pulling together my portfolio for the photography course I doing, so busy day.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Enjoy have a good day m8.


----------



## mikemull

**** all this fasted cv fasted baby duty is loads more taxing!


----------



## liam0810

mikemull said:


> **** all this fasted cv fasted baby duty is loads more taxing!


Strap that baby to your back and get walking!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> **** all this fasted cv fasted baby duty is loads more taxing!


Haha, maybe I need to man up and progress to this fasted baby duties then, lol!



liam0810 said:


> Strap that baby to your back and get walking!


I actually do do this, lol, well to the front in a baby carrier, did a 3 hour walk with him in it last week and he weighs just 13.5lbs but it starts to hurt your lower back after an hour!


----------



## biglbs

I thought I would say hi mate,hope all is well,not got time to read all through at mo,will try later:thumb:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I thought I would say hi mate,hope all is well,not got time to read all through at mo,will try later:thumb:


Hi mate, welcome back, has PC recovered from the porn overload it endured?! Hope you're well too!


----------



## Queenie

Morning hope youre well!


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Morning hope youre well!


I'm great thanks. How you doing? Pleased with your new chesticles?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey sweat, Hope your having a good day mate.


----------



## CJ

Apologies for not reading right the way through.

Whats the goal buddy ?


----------



## Sweat

Evening all, just had an amazing chest and triceps session, every weight and rep was up on last time and I on 1500 calories less now. BOOYAH!

Took some pictures after the session and wasn't going to put them up as not happy with my condition or size really after I had to take the 5-6 weeks off due to spleen and kinda fell off the wagon! Anyway, thought fvck it and will just post them, draws a line in the sand and lets everyone see where I am at today. (14 weeks out from Leeds). Got a hell of a lot of work to do, as you can see from below photo's. All below are in B&W to hide fact I am pasty white like casper atm... lol.



Taped guns @ 18.5 inches above, obviously carrying a lot of fat still and will shrink as my BF goes down, this was with Triceps only pumped.



This was day before yesterday first thing. Weight is just under 101kg atm, think will be 85kg for comp.

So now I have drawn a line in the sand I gotta focus on improving!!


----------



## Sweat

CJ said:


> Apologies for not reading right the way through.
> 
> Whats the goal buddy ?


Hi mate,

No worries there is tons. I basically got into gym about 14 months ago after giving up an alcohol addiction. At first it was powerlifting focused, then tail end of last year I decided to try bodybuilding. Started taking gear in December last year and aiming to compete in Leeds in 14 weeks. Will be a 18 months transformation from 18.5 stone fatty with little muscle to hopefully stage ready...


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Evening all, just had an amazing chest and triceps session, every weight and rep was up on last time and I on 1500 calories less now. BOOYAH!
> 
> Took some pictures after the session and wasn't going to put them up as not happy with my condition or size really after I had to take the 5-6 weeks off due to spleen and kinda fell off the wagon! Anyway, thought fvck it and will just post them, draws a line in the sand and lets everyone see where I am at today. (14 weeks out from Leeds). Got a hell of a lot of work to do, as you can see from below photo's. All below are in B&W to hide fact I am pasty white like casper atm... lol.
> 
> View attachment 124251
> View attachment 124252
> View attachment 124253
> View attachment 124254
> View attachment 124255
> View attachment 124256
> 
> 
> Taped guns @ 18.5 inches above, obviously carrying a lot of fat still and will shrink as my BF goes down, this was with Triceps only pumped.
> 
> View attachment 124257
> 
> 
> This was day before yesterday first thing. Weight is just under 101kg atm, think will be 85kg for comp.
> 
> So now I have drawn a line in the sand I gotta focus on improving!!


Good to see you back mate, hope all issues are sorted now.

Arms and delts look great, well done. When is comp?

All good here mate, cracking on with SHIC.


----------



## CJ

Well I wish you all.the best mate


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> I basically got into gym about 14 months ago after giving up an alcohol addiction.


Didn't know this, mate!! As you know, I have struggled with these kind of issues, prevalence of this kind of issue with BBers/SM/PLers is pretty high!!


----------



## Sharpy76

As @Huntingground said, your delts/arms look great mate!

Never knew about your past problems and i think you've done fantastic in 14mths.

Put the injury behind you and hammer the fvck out of the next 14wks and you'll be more than ready:thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Fvcking fell down my stairs this morning so was delayed starting fasted CV, bruised forearms and lower back, must of been half asleep, was only last 4 or 5 steps anyway so could of been worse.

Just did 25.5km on bike this morning in 50 mins, slower than normal but was thrown off a bit. Back and Hams later and some stretching / abs at lunch too.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sweat said:


> Fvcking fell down my stairs this morning so was delayed starting fasted CV, bruised forearms and lower back, must of been half asleep, was only last 4 or 5 steps anyway so could of been worse.
> 
> Just did 25.5km on bike this morning in 50 mins, slower than normal but was thrown off a bit. Back and Hams later and some stretching / abs at lunch too.


FFS mate, are you accident prone or what?!

At least no real damage was done, try and be more careful in future lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> FFS mate, are you accident prone or what?!
> 
> At least no real damage was done, try and be more careful in future lol!


He's ginger, what do you expect


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> He's ginger, what do you expect


Ahhh, that also explains the black and white pics:devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh, that also explains the black and white pics:devil2:


He's that white he makes Casper look Caribbean :lol:

Cùnt gets sunburnt looking at the screen on his computer


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> He's that white he makes Casper look Caribbean :lol:
> 
> Cùnt gets sunburnt looking at the screen on his computer


Shouldn't laugh, i look almost transparent atm!

Need to get on the electric beach asap lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Shouldn't laugh, i look almost transparent atm!
> 
> Need to get on the electric beach asap lol


Same here tbh lol

Went on Thursday for 6 mins, bird turned round and said I had 6 free mins from last time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger haterz :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite sexy, fuk knows why but my sub for this was gone....you're gayness musta p!ssed me off or sumin. looking ace tho!...u got a home gym now?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite sexy, fuk knows why but my sub for this was gone....you're gayness musta p!ssed me off or sumin. looking ace tho!...u got a home gym now?


He threw out all the babies stuff to make a home gym


----------



## Sweat

Sharpy76 said:


> FFS mate, are you accident prone or what?!
> 
> At least no real damage was done, try and be more careful in future lol!





R0BLET said:


> He's ginger, what do you expect





Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh, that also explains the black and white pics:devil2:





R0BLET said:


> He's that white he makes Casper look Caribbean :lol:
> 
> Cùnt gets sunburnt looking at the screen on his computer


LMAO cvnts!! Haha, yes that is the exact reason for the B&W pic's! Haha. Back on mt2 and sunbeds now though so might get half a tan at some point.

Arm is bruised and swollen from falling down the stairs, what a joke!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite sexy, fuk knows why but my sub for this was gone....you're gayness musta p!ssed me off or sumin. looking ace tho!...u got a home gym now?


Hey up mate, you wish I was gay, then i'd return all the naked MMS's you keep sending me!! 

Thanks mate on looking ace comment tho! Feeling proper fat, but that will start reducing now diet is kicking in properly and just need to really hammer chest for next 14 weeks and see how I get on.

Always had home gym, just using it a lot more now baby is around so I can train in between duties there. How you doing mate?



R0BLET said:


> He threw out all the babies stuff to make a home gym


Tooo right!!!  He was in there with me the other day, I literally had him doing squats before he was 3 months old!!!


----------



## Sweat

Hi all,

I have decided to close this journal and also to stop bodybuilding for the foreseeable, I am having a ton of personal issues that I need to address and as such have rejigged my priorities. I might get back into it again in the future but it is not at top of my list at the moment.

Hit me up on PM or a text if you wanna chat.

Thanks for all your support over the past year I been on the forum, appreciate it and made some nice friends.

All the best,

Sweat!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sorry to hear that m8, hope things sort themselves out


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have decided to close this journal and also to stop bodybuilding for the foreseeable, I am having a ton of personal issues that I need to address and as such have rejigged my priorities. I might get back into it again in the future but it is not at top of my list at the moment.
> 
> Hit me up on PM or a text if you wanna chat.
> 
> Thanks for all your support over the past year I been on the forum, appreciate it and made some nice friends.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sweat!


Good man,that is the best thing you can do if your circumstances are as we discussed still,,,,,see you soon x Be well and prosper!


----------



## Home Physique

Good luck dude hope all works out


----------



## JANIKvonD

kin'el mate was looking in to see where u had got too. really sorry to hear that. ...family first tho, cya soon x


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvck!

God knows how i missed that post mate?!

Hope everything gets sorted out, we've all been there before mate and sometimes you have to prioritise.

Thought i hadn't seen you around for a bit, take care pal


----------



## Keeks

Take care of yourself and hope things get sorted.


----------



## Sweat

Home Physique said:


> Good luck dude hope all works out





JANIKvonD said:


> kin'el mate was looking in to see where u had got too. really sorry to hear that. ...family first tho, cya soon x





Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck!
> 
> God knows how i missed that post mate?!
> 
> Hope everything gets sorted out, we've all been there before mate and sometimes you have to prioritise.
> 
> Thought i hadn't seen you around for a bit, take care pal





Keeks said:


> Take care of yourself and hope things get sorted.


Thanks for kind words all! Much appreciated you bunch of super sexy mofo's!

Hope all are well.


----------



## Sweat

Did today's Crossfit WOD which consisted of Deadlift @ 275lb's for 5 reps followed by 25 situps, all repeated 5 times for fastest time possible.

Managed it in 9 minutes 11 seconds and was fooked!!! Haha, explosive and core is in bits!!!


----------



## Sweat

Oh and i'm a gold member!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Did today's Crossfit WOD which consisted of Deadlift @ 275lb's for 5 reps followed by 25 situps, all repeated 5 times for fastest time possible.
> 
> Managed it in 9 minutes 11 seconds and was fooked!!! Haha, explosive and core is in bits!!!


good to cya still at it mucker



Sweat said:


> Oh and i'm a gold member!! Whoop whoop!


congrats, have a neg


----------



## Huntingground

@Sweat, where are ya?

Anybody know where he has gone?


----------



## Keeks

@Bad Alan might know?! I was wondering how he was getting on.


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> @Sweat, where are ya?
> 
> Anybody know where he has gone?





Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan might know?! I was wondering how he was getting on.


Hi guys, had lots of shiz to sort, got to grips with most of it and just started back at gym last week after long ass layoff. Training 5-6 times per week and aim is to reduce BW again, back up near the start @ 111kg as of weigh in @ the weekend. Started clean eating yesterday @ 2200 calories with saturday refeeds is the plan. See how it goes. Staying off the gear as not wanting to mess with hormones at the moment, so just natty this side of xmas at least.

Hope you are both well.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Hi guys, had lots of shiz to sort, got to grips with most of it and just started back at gym last week after long ass layoff. Training 5-6 times per week and aim is to reduce BW again, back up near the start @ 111kg as of weigh in @ the weekend. Started clean eating yesterday @ 2200 calories with saturday refeeds is the plan. See how it goes. Staying off the gear as not wanting to mess with hormones at the moment, so just natty this side of xmas at least.
> 
> Hope you are both well.


Great to see you back mate, hope all sorted, head down, back in gym etc......all good here too


----------



## Keeks

Welcome back you! 

Hope things settle for you and you ease back into training again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Hi guys, had lots of shiz to sort, got to grips with most of it and just started back at gym last week after long ass layoff. Training 5-6 times per week and aim is to reduce BW again, back up near the start @ 111kg as of weigh in @ the weekend. Started clean eating yesterday @ 2200 calories with saturday refeeds is the plan. See how it goes. Staying off the gear as not wanting to mess with hormones at the moment, so just natty this side of xmas at least.
> 
> Hope you are both well.


Welcome back spunk breath


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Hi guys, had lots of shiz to sort, got to grips with most of it and just started back at gym last week after long ass layoff. Training 5-6 times per week and aim is to reduce BW again, back up near the start @ 111kg as of weigh in @ the weekend. Started clean eating yesterday @ 2200 calories with saturday refeeds is the plan. See how it goes. Staying off the gear as not wanting to mess with hormones at the moment, so just natty this side of xmas at least.
> 
> Hope you are both well.


Glad to see you back posting. We've been in contact a lot when you've not been on here and know what you've been through and you've done well to get to where you are today. One step at a time and keep plodding on mate.

Oh and sort that hair out haha


----------



## Queenie

Welcome back dude!


----------



## TELBOR

Welcome back my little Yorkshire pudding


----------



## biglbs

Real nice to see you back mate,i do hope everything worked out for the better,now crack on again buddy,with everything in 'balance'...


----------



## jon-kent

Alright mate ! Was only thinking the other day actually how quiet my phone is now its not getting black and white pouting posing pics :lol: .

Hope your well bro !


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello saaan, hope yir well


----------



## Sweat

Cheers for all your welcome back support guys!! Special thanks to Liam for being my hair consultant recently, blonde to blonder, to jet black, back to blonde and now settled on a light Brown! Lol!

Been training casually for past few weeks and enjoying it, 5 day split with CV on most days. Dropped almost 6 kg in past 10 days partially from a flu but also not put it back on so that is a bonus.

Natty recent max lifts are 145kg BP, 105kg OHP, 165kg Squat and 185kg DL, so feeling weak as fark but holding off the gear for a long while yet even tho it beckons me loads!

Hope all are well, off to check your journos now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Cheers for all your welcome back support guys!! *Special thanks to Liam for being my hair consultant recently, blonde to blonder, to jet black, back to blonde and now settled on a light Brown*! Lol!
> 
> Been training casually for past few weeks and enjoying it, 5 day split with CV on most days. Dropped almost 6 kg in past 10 days partially from a flu but also not put it back on so that is a bonus.
> 
> Natty recent max lifts are 145kg BP, 105kg OHP, 165kg Squat and 185kg DL, so feeling weak as fark but holding off the gear for a long while yet even tho it beckons me loads!
> 
> Hope all are well, off to check your journos now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

welcome back, brother. im down the natty route too....fukin tren :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> welcome back, brother. im down the natty route too....fukin tren :lol:


Yeah I popped in your journo, day 3 of dieting I see (or attempting to diet anyway....), lol.

I don't think the tren or gear was that bad for me, it's just the stim's mainly I think that I might of overdone a bit. lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Hair dye.... Embrace the ginger in you!!

Hope all is well x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Yeah I popped in your journo, day 3 of dieting I see (or attempting to diet anyway....), lol.
> 
> I don't think the tren or gear was that bad for me, it's just the stim's mainly I think that I might of overdone a bit. lol.


fuk dieting mate....im done with it. bulking time in november  dropped from 17.4st - 15.1....back upto 15.5  but happy as fek with that tbh. plan was a deca/test/Dbol blast....but due to personal shizzle....im coming off for good.

anyhoo, hows tricks?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Hair dye.... Embrace the ginger in you!!
> 
> Hope all is well x


Haha, thanks! You back on it by the way? Got a new journo?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk dieting mate....im done with it. bulking time in november  dropped from 17.4st - 15.1....back upto 15.5  but happy as fek with that tbh. plan was a deca/test/Dbol blast....but due to personal shizzle....im coming off for good.
> 
> anyhoo, hows tricks?


By "for good" you mean a couple of months until it lures you back?! Haha

I'm good captain, was invited to a Dance Event tonight which would of been large, but off to gym instead. Rock on!! Hope life further up north is treating ya well.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, thanks! You back on it by the way? Got a new journo?


Back on cycle... Yes lol

And yes to that too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright cock trumpet


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Back on cycle... Yes lol
> 
> And yes to that too.


Good work mate, will come subscribe.



Ginger Ben said:


> Alright cock trumpet


Ey up mate, how's the Sciatica?


----------



## Sweat

*Today's Workout - Chest, Tri's and Abs, first one back after having Flu so was humbling how weak I was:*

BB Bench, warmed up with YTWL's, Dislocations and lots of reps at lower weights then 8 x 100kg, 2 x 120kg, 9 x 100kg, 18 x 60kg. Shocking!

Inc DB Bench, 8 x 26kg, 10 x 26kg, 8 x 26kg.

Inc DB Flyes, 12 x 14kg, 12 x 18kg, 6 x 22kg, 10 x 20kg.

Low Cable X-Overs, 11 x 15kg each side, then 7 x 15kg.

BB Skull Crushers, 12 x 20kg, 10 x 40kg.

V Bar Push Downs, 20 x 55kg, 12 x 70kg.

KB Side Bends, 20 x 20kg, 20 x 24kg, 20 x 28kg.

Seated Crunches, 25 x 65kg, 20 x 85kg, 15 x 100kg.

BB Twists x 30.

Done, very weak and dehydrated still but to be expected as only just got over Temperature and DnV yesterday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good work mate, will come subscribe.
> 
> Ey up mate, how's the Sciatica?


Getting there thanks buddy, got a few days off gym now until Wednesday so might be able to hit some legs next week


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting there thanks buddy, got a few days off gym now until Wednesday so might be able to hit some legs next week


That's great mate, i'm doing legs tomorrow with some guy I was chatting to at gym today. He's been off gear and training for a while too so very similar boat to me, so should be equal pegging.


----------



## liam0810

I would just like to say that I wasn't his consultant in telling him dye his hair those colours, I was telling him not to! With blond hair he looked across between Paula Yates and a Bosnian hooker and that was the best look out of all the colours he tried!

Glad to see you back on here buddy and no gear for a good while!!!


----------



## RowRow

Great to see you back up and running.

Will he following you with interest ( in a non pervy way)


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I would just like to say that I wasn't his consultant in telling him dye his hair those colours, I was telling him not to! With blond hair he looked across between Paula Yates and a Bosnian hooker and that was the best look out of all the colours he tried!
> 
> Glad to see you back on here buddy and no gear for a good while!!!


You advised it all, stop lying, you told me you want to be Britains next top hairdresser.



RowRow said:


> Great to see you back up and running.
> 
> Will he following you with interest ( in a non pervy way)


Hi mate, no perving? WTF?! Why not, saying i'm rank?


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning @ 105.9kg, so 6.1kg loss in past week or so. Water and low calories will do that! 

Just done 2 hour *back, biceps and forearm session* as below: (Still weak but sure will come back again slowly as I get back into it)

Deadlifts, Various light weights warming up then 5 x 90kg, 5 x 130kg and 2 + 1 fail at 170kg. Embarassing!

Wide grip lat pull down, 12 x 65kg, 12 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg. Form a bit off on last set.

Underhand Lat Pull Down, 10 x 75kg, 7 x 85kg.

Chest Supported Wide Grip Free weight row thing, 8 x 40kg(+bar), 7 x 60kg, 4 x 65kg.

Single Arm Hammer Strength Pull Down, 12 x 20kg, 12 x 30kg, 12 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg, 5-6 x 60kg.

Straight Arm Bent Over Pull Down, 12 x 50kg, 8 x 64kg, 6 x 70kg... dropped in 9 x 43kg.

Hyper Extensions, 10 x BW, 10 x BW, 10 x BW+5kg.

DB Preacher Curls (slow), 10 x 14kg, 9+1 ass x 16kg, 4 + 2 neg 18kg

Standing Alt DB Curls, 50 x 10kg burn set.

DB Wrist Curls Palms Up, 15 x 6kg, 15 x 8kg, 15 x 10kg.

DB Wrist Curls Palms Down, 15 x 6kg, 11 x 8kg.

Done and pooped!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> You advised it all, stop lying, you told me you want to be Britains next top hairdresser.
> 
> Hi mate, no perving? WTF?! Why not, saying i'm rank?


To prove my point see what's app convo


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning 105.8kg.

*Todays Boulders session:*

-Warm up various light weights and YTWL's and Dislocations

-Strict Standing OHP (no leg drive), 5 x 50kg, 5 x 60kg, 5 x 70kg, 3 x 80kg, 12 x 50kg.

-DB Side Raises, 12 x 10kg, 12 x 12kg, 10 x 14kg, 8 x 16kg.

-DB Rear Raises, 12 x 8kg, 12 x 10kg, 10 x 12kg.

-BB Front Raises, 12 x 20kg, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 35kg.

-Face Pulls/Smashers, 12 x 43kg, 10 x 57kg, 8 x 64kg drop into 9 x 36kg.

-Cheat 1 arm DB Side Raises, 6 x 20kg, 6 x 20kg drop into 6 x 14kg drop into 7 x 8kg.

-BB Shrugs, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 70kg, 8 x 110kg, 5+1 x 130kg.

-TUT DB Shrugs, 10 x 30kg.

Full workout took about 90 mins, did it fasted and took BCAA/L Glut after, will be remaining fasted for balance of today as binged last night. 

Happy enough with the workout and need to stop comparing weights to before as then I was geared and consistently training for 14 months and now natty and 3 weeks into training. All exercises I am beating on reps and weight each week which is all that matters.

Done.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> To prove my point see what's app convo
> 
> View attachment 137668


LMAO!!!!

I said that in jest of course... erm...


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning 105.5kg so another drop, yay! 

On a flipside did a massive faux pa and went to do legs just now after a 36 hour fast and depleted glycogen stores etc, totally messed me up and only finished 2/3 of the workout before throwing up several times. Only thing in my stomach to throw up was

Blackcurrant squash and couple of rice cakes I had before going. LOL.

Workout as below:

-Warm ups and stretchs light weights then

-Squats, 5 x 50kg, 5 x 50kg, 5 x 90kg, 2 + 1 fail x 130kg.

-BB Lunges (walking, reps per leg), 5 x 50kg, 5 x 50kg, 5 x 60kg. (Threw up here)

-Knee Raises, 3 x 15 reps

-Leg Extensions, 12 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 12 x 65kg, 11 x 75kg, 3 x 85kg and threw up again and called it for now.

Threw up on way to car too. 

Will finish rest of legs off later along with abs and CV.


----------



## biglbs

oooooooooooooops!This may have been easier mate


----------



## Sweat

Went back and did another 90 mins of isolation legs and abs to finish off after the mishap with throwing up earlier, 2nd part of the workout as below:

-Leg Extensions, 12 x 45kg, 12 x 75kg, 12 x 85kg, 9 x 95kg, failure set of 25 x 45kg.

-Leg Curls, 12 x 40kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 60kg, 8 x 70kg, 30 x 40kg failure. Ligament on left leg hurting but stretched it a bit more.

-Calf Raise (free weight machine), 15 x 25kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 75kg, 10 x 95kg, 3 x 115kg, 13 x 75kg drop to 23 x 50kg drop to 40 x 25kg.

-Decline crunches (2 from highest decline), 15 x BW, 10 x BW+10kg drop to 2 x BW, 9 x BW.

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 24kg, 15 x 28kg, 15 x 28kg each side.

Then was planning to do 15 mins bike and 15 mins x-trainer.

About 4-5 minutes into the bike both quads totally cramped up, was in agony and hobbled across to ab area to lay down and massage them out. Took almost 20 minutes before I could just about walk to my car. Haha, serious sodium depletion.

Had electrolyte drinks and further stretching since been at home and eased off a fair chunk.

Done for today!


----------



## mikemull

Glad your back mate hope alls well these days!


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> Glad your back mate hope alls well these days!


Thanks a lot mate and yeah in a lot better place now! Your little girl be almost 1 now? Your strength seems to be coming on fast, will be setting PB's in no time!


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Thanks a lot mate and yeah in a lot better place now! Your little girl be almost 1 now? Your strength seems to be coming on fast, will be setting PB's in no time!


She was one in August mate it goes fast! How's your little un? Na mate strengths dipped a bit but gone back to basics a bit so hopefully ill get it back.


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> She was one in August mate it goes fast! How's your little un? Na mate strengths dipped a bit but gone back to basics a bit so hopefully ill get it back.


Yeah he's great mate, 7 months now and brings a ton of joy to me.


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning still @ 105.5kg.

*Guns sesh as below:*

-EZ Bar Preacher Curls, 30 x 15kg, 15 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, 12 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg, 6 x 45kg.

-CGBP, 30 x 20kg, 15 x 40kg, 10 x 60kg, 8 x 70kg, 7 x 70kg, 7 x 60kg. Did these nice and slow but for first time ever when doing a pressing movement my chest was coming into it more than my triceps, like WTF?! Normally massively tricep dominant and struggle to recruit chest and when I actually trying to do triceps fvcking chest comes in! lol.

-Inc Bench Alt DB Curls, 12 x 10kg, 10 x 12kg, 10 x 14kg, 5 x 17.5kg.

-V Bar Push Downs, 20 x 40kg, 15 x 55kg, 14 x 70kh, 11 x 70kg drop into 12 x 40kg.

-Standing Alt DB Hammers, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg. Really slow.

-Single Arm Tricep Cables, 12 x 4 plates, 10 x 6 plates, 8 x 7 plates.

-Palm Up DB wrist Curls, 15 x 6kg, 15 x 8kg, 15 x 12kg.

-Palm Down DB wrist Curls, 15 x 6kg, 12 x 8kg.

Nice little session.


----------



## Sweat

Rest day yesterday and went to watch Filth, was funny, ultra crude but to be expected! 

Had a really good back session just now, beating almost everything from last week in either reps or weight:

-Deadlifts, warmed up with 50kg and lots of stretching then, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 130kg and 3 x 170kg (up on last week reps).

-Wide Grip Lat Pull down, 12 x 65kg, 12 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg. (same).

-Close Grip Underhand Lat Pull Down, 10 x 70kg, 9 x 80kg (up on last week reps).

-Chest Support Row, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 60kg, 4 x 70kg (up on last week on reps and weight).

-Single Arm Hammer Strength Lat Pull Down, 12 x 20kg, 12 x 30kg, 12 x 40kg, 11 x 50kg, 7 x 62.5kg (up on last week in reps and weights).

-Straight Arm/Bar Cable Pull Down/Through, 12 x 50kg, 9 x 64kg, 7 x 77kg dropped into 9 x 43kg (up on last week in reps and weights).

-Hyper Extensions, 10 x BW, 10 x BW+5kg, 10 x BW+7.5kg (up on last week in weight).

Done, really great session, completely knackered now. Will do CV later.


----------



## JANIKvonD

trainings still looking solid anyway mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

2nd workout of the day complete as below:

-15 mins incline power walking

-15 mins bike @ 105+ RPM

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 24kg, 20 x 28kg, 15 x 32kg (weights and reps up)

-Seated Crunches, 25 x 70kg, 25 x 85kg, 20 x 100kg (weights and reps up)

-BB Twists, x 30, x30

-Cable Crunches, 20 x 43kg, 15 x 57kg, 12 x 70kg

-Single Arm Cable Oblique Crunches, 12 x 23kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 36kg.

Done and pooped!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> trainings still looking solid anyway mate :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy, really enjoying being back at the gym. Forgot how much I like it, natural endorphines and all that jazz! 

Hope you're tip top today!


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning @ 105.2kg so another 0.3kg drop totalling 6.8kg in past 3 weeks. Happy with that. 

Boulders session later on to look forward to.


----------



## Sweat

Shoulders complete, did it with a guy I met last week, big dude who also previously cycled but not done any in a little while so was close in strength. Was good session but going into it empty on energy and just pre workout / diet red bull to fuel me was tough but good workout. Didn't write down all weights as was a rushed session.

-OHP, up to 70kg (less than last week but did a lot higher reps)

-DB Shoulder Press, think peaked at 24kg for 10's.

-DB side Raises, upto 14kg for 10's and then assisted for few extra

-BB front Raises, upto 30kg for 10's then negatives.

-Rear DB Raises, upto 12kg for 10's

-Face Pulls, upto 70kg for 10.

-Cheat 1 Arm laterals, trapped a nerve or something in right trap so didn't do more than first light set of 15kg's.

-BB Shrugs, upto 150kg for 10, drop to 110kg for 9, drop to 70kg for 10.

No CV today but weight will be down tomorrow I think.


----------



## Sweat

Whoop whoop, 104.4kg, 7.6kg drop in exactly 3 weeks.

On negative side, barely slept at all last night, taking stims pre a late evening session yesterday was a bad idea. My tolerance for them has gone right down, which is good but need to remember to not take em so late on.

Rest day today, with just some CV later to keep this fat shifting. Shape starting to come back and happy about that, long ass way to go though.


----------



## Sweat

Fack me, just got in from a monster 2 hour leg session with a professional rugby player that I was training with today. Shaking, sweating, feeling sick.... loving it! Beasted!!

Workout as below, think everything up on when I did legs 5-6 days ago.

-Various warm ups and light weights

-BB Squat, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 80kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 100kg, 5 x 110kg, 3 x 130kg. (Lots more sets, reps and also 1 more rep on top weight of last week.) Other guy carried on for one more set after me. He put his squat shoes on for last two sets, tempted to order a pair, will look later.

-BB Lunges (walking, reps per leg), 5 x 50kg, 5 x 55kg, 5 x 65kg. Weight up on last week on last 2 sets. Although was "wobbly lunges" last set, @Keeks

-Leg Extensions, 12 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 12 x 65kg, 12 x 75kg, 12 x 85kg, 10 x 95kg, 15 x 50kg. Again up on last week.

-Leg Curls, 12 x 40kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, 25 x 45kg. Last 2 sets up on last week but form was off on heavy set so taking this down a plate next week.

-Free Weight Calf Raise, 15 x 25kg, 15 x 50kg, 10 x 75kg, 6 x 100kg, 20 x 75kg drop into 23 x 50kg drop into 35 x 25kg.

As said above, done in. Tried taking leg shot in gym but was shaking too much so photo too blurry. Lol.


----------



## Keeks

Ouch, good session there! :thumbup1: And even wobbling lunges!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mentalist. Looks great mate!


----------



## mikemull

Nice! You love the rugby players you do! I'm sure your the ginger purple Aki! Any southerners in here might wanna google him lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

mikemull said:


> Nice! You love the rugby players you do! I'm sure your the ginger purple Aki! Any southerners in here might wanna google him lol!


Haha he loves the shared ice baths afterwards


----------



## Sweat

Fack me that session yesterday wiped me out, spent most of the rest of the day in bed, CNS needed the rest for sure.

Will be doing Chest or Guns later, dependant on training partner.

Weight this morning @ 104.0kg, 8kg drop in 22 days!


----------



## JANIKvonD

well done mucker! keep at it


----------



## Sweat

Trained chest this evening.

-Incline BB Bench upto 110kg for reps

-Flat DB up to 40kg for sets/reps then 40kg drop to 32kg drop to 20kg

-Inc Flyes upto 20kg only but very slow and strict

-Cable Crossovers, ran the rack from top to bottom in one monster set, pure pain and mega pumped

-DB's Together (Palms in) Bench Press, 2 sets @ 20kg's

-Tricep Rope Pull Downs/Out, few heavy sets then a pyramid set from low weight up to high and back again, trying to get at least 10 reps per weight.

-Overhead Preacher Bar Extensions, 40kg, did 1 set and on 8th rep trap got nipped and had to drop the bar. Tried stretching it off and continuing but hurt so stopped this.

-Cable Kick Backs, 3 sets @ 9kg, 9kg, 14kg.

Done and cramping up and feeling battered. Lol. Had plenty of electrolytes and taurine so hopefully I sleep ok.


----------



## biglbs

Great session mate,are you training for size or condition at mo though?


----------



## Sweat

Just trained Abs and Biceps today, threw in Deadlifts at start even tho already done them in this rotation on back day but am glad I did.

-Deadlifts, Warm up then, 5 x 60kg, 5 x 60kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 120kg, 5 x 160kg, 4 x 180kg. Really happy with this as firstly it is up on last week where last set I got 170 x 3, so this is 10kg more and 1 more rep, awesome! Second, my PB even on gear was just 202.5kg and today did the 4 easily, so got loads to look forward to strength wise when I eventually get back to gear.

-EZ bar Preacher Curls, 12 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg, this was up on reps on last week and would of carried on going heavier but left forearm was twitching so decided to play safe.

-Alt DB Curls, 12 x 10kg, 12 x 12kg, 12 x 16kg, 6 x 20kg, 23 x 10kg. Up on weights and reps.

-DB Preachers (long TUT), 10 x 6kg, 8 x 8kg.

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 24kg, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 32kg. Up on last week.

-Cable Crunches, 25 x 43kg, 20 x 57kg, 15 x 70kg. All up on last week.

-BB Twists, x30, x30.

-Machine Crunch, 25 x 75kg, 25 x 90kg, 22 x 100kg. Weights and reps up.

Really pleased with workout and that finishes this rotation, rest day tomorrow and it is defo needed.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Great session mate,are you training for size or condition at mo though?


Hi mate, I guess condition at the moment. Goal is to just drop weight as after months off I went from 93kg back upto 112kg body weight. Now at 104kg. So going to keep cutting but still setting relative PB's on weights and reps each week on most exercises is the plan. Then around xmas if I at the weight I want then I going to do a short cycle.


----------



## Huntingground

Good to see the workouts coming along and you enjoying gym again mate. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Good to see the workouts coming along and you enjoying gym again mate. Onwards and upwards


Cheers buddy, just saw that league of yours yesterday for first time. Once I strong again i'll have to get in on that! Hope you're well.


----------



## TELBOR

So much for the rest day then :lol:

Natty & 2k cals..... You mad.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> So much for the rest day then :lol:
> 
> Natty & 2k cals..... You mad.


Haha, I know but I am defo resting today!  Well cardio doesn't count as training does it?

2k calories is a high day, my average daily calories is about the same as you have in your morning shake! LOL.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Haha, I know but I am defo resting today!  Well cardio doesn't count as training does it?
> 
> 2k calories is a high day, my average daily calories is about the same as you have in your morning shake! LOL.


No mate, using the heart and lungs doesn't count


----------



## Sweat

Morning all,

Had proper rest day yesterday and no work today so had lie in too.

Weight this morning hovering at 16.5 stone, so over a stone off even though had a refeed and rest day yesterday.

BACK into a pair of my 34" jeans today! WHOOP! Next goal is 15 stone and back into 32" ones as well, aiming before xmas.

On the negative measured guns just now to see impact on them and they at 17.5" so down also about 3/4", ah well, gear will get them up above 18 again easily.

Was meant to be training Legs later but Quads still got bad DOMS from Sunday so push legs back till 2moro and doing Boulders tonight.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Update

Eaten nothing but mustard today, meant to be great for fat burning, planning on my 5th leg session of the day later on, just got to get back and chest done first and a seperate deads session.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Update
> 
> Eaten nothing but mustard today, meant to be great for fat burning, planning on my 5th leg session of the day later on, just got to get back and chest done first and a seperate deads session.


LMAO LMAO LMAO!

Yes yes, so funny!

Mustard has calories in it, I eat just dust (then throw that up just in case I put on weight).

  Good one c0cker.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Update
> 
> Eaten nothing but mustard today, meant to be great for fat burning, planning on my 5th leg session of the day later on, just got to get back and chest done first and a seperate deads session.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That really made me chuckle!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That really made me chuckle!


Me too, the pr**k really hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Sweat

Just trained Boulders, as below:

-YTWL's, dislocations and warm ups

-DB Shoulder Press upto sets of 35kg 8-10 reps, slow and controlled

-Seated DB Side Raises (FST7 style), 7 sets 12 reps each set using 10kg DB's. Last 2 sets were torture

-Cable Front Raises, worked up to 20kg per arm, then mega drop set.

-Rear Cable Flyes, upto 16kg per arm for 8 reps.

-Face Smashers, upto 70kg for 8 reps

-BB Shrugs upto 180kg for 8

-DB shrugs 2 sets of 46kg with holding contraction for 6 full seconds for 6 reps.

-20kg BB hold in front of you for time, I was facked and lasted just 15 secs. Normally 40 secs or more.

Done and shoulders in bits.


----------



## Sweat

Progress update, weight today is 103.5kg, so still coming off although slowing now @ a measly 0.5lb per day! 

8.5kg drop in 26 days. Next target being under the 100kg mark.

Going to keep monitoring it over next week or so and once it stalls add in 20 mins fasted CV, at the moment purely diet/lifting is producing deficit.


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol: dont do anything by half mate..... i likey


----------



## Sweat

Leg Workout done just now as below:

-Warm Ups, stretches etc

*-Squats*, 5 x 50kg, 5 x 50kg, 5 x 70kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 110kg, 5 x 130kg 2 x 140kg. Really happy with this as last week only got 3 x 130kg, this week I got full 5 reps out then upped it.

*-BB Lunges*, 5 x 50kg, 5 x 60kg, 3 x 70kg. 2nd and 3rd set weights up on last week.

*-Calf Raise Free Weight Machine*, 25 x 25kg, 15 x 50kg, 12 x 75kg, 6 x 100kg. (these were hurting my quads where the weight was pressing onto them, lack of padding on machine and i'm just a pussy, so went onto BB Calf Raises instead.

*-Smith BB Calf Raises,* 12 x 60kg, 12 x 100kg, 5 x 140kg. Calves can handle a lot more weight but shoulder hurting so didn't go heavier.

*-Leg Extension*, 12 x 45k, 12 x 75kg, 12 x 85kg, 10 x 100kg, 15 x 50kg. Weights and reps up on last week.

*-Leg Curl*, 12 x 40kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 70kg, 6 x 80kg, 28 x 50kg. Weights and reps up by a chunk on last week, happy.

All in all pleased with workout and consistently improving almost every exercise week on week still. Feel could do with one more hamstring exercise so might add in either stiff legged DL's or GHR's next week.


----------



## Sweat

Forgot to add, Squats (and my massive fvcking ghetto ass) caused me to rip another pair of shorts today. FFS.

Trying to compete with @liam0810 with amount of clothing I can ruin!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I know pscarb does these mate, meant to be hell


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I know pscarb does these mate, meant to be hell


Why link a random when you could of just linked PScarb himself, lol


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Forgot to add, Squats (and my massive fvcking ghetto ass) caused me to rip another pair of shorts today. FFS.
> 
> Trying to compete with @liam0810 with amount of clothing I can ruin!


I'm 3 down this year and my a$$ has started growing again! Also 2 shirts down as well!


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's John "Mountain Dog" Meadows you fvcking dick :lol:

Plus I couldn't find Paul's video..


----------



## Sweat

Had cheat day yesterday to reward myself for 4 weeks of strict dieting. Went a bit mental on carbs and fats but ah well, got cravings out of system and ready to diet again now.

Decided to start up fasted CV, so did 20 mins power walking this morning, got a sweat on, so all good.

Just trained abs and biceps, with Deadlifts, all 3 of these area's I training twice a week to bring them up.

Workout as below:

-Deadlifts, warm ups / tretchs then 5 x 50kg, 5 x 90kg, 5 x 120kg, 5 x 160kg, 1 x190kg. Really pleased with final weight as max even on gear was just 202.5kg and not been on anything in months. Tried doing multiple reps but couldn't get past knees on 2nd rep and even after break couldn't shift it. Still happy as punch at Natty PB.

-Alt DB Curls, 12 x 10kg, 12 x 12kg, 12 x 16kg, 10 x 20kg, 6 x 24kg, 25 x 12kg. Weights and reps up again.

-V Bar Cable Curls (very sharp V so more of long bicep head), 15 x 18kg,12 x 30kg, 12 x 43kg, 10 x 57kg, 8 x 70kg.

-DB Preachers, 12 x 8kg, 10 x 10kg, 21 x 6kg.

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 24kg, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 34kg. Up in weight and reps on last time.

-Cable Crunches, 20 x 43kg, 20 x 57kg, 20 x 70kg, 10 x 84kg. Up on weight and reps. The 84kg felt like my abs were going to rip out but kept very controlled.

-BB Twists, x 30, x 30.

-Machine Crunch, 25 x 75kg, 25 x 90kg, 23 x 100kg. Up by 1 rep on last set, lol, abs were in bits after Deadlifts and heavy weights above but still improved by 1 rep! 

Quick bicep shot while they were pumped, not as good as before but coming back slowly. Taped at 18.25" when I got in, bicep still pumped.


----------



## Sweat

Weight up today as holding water post the carb splurge refeed type thing on Saturday @ 105.1kg, so holding 1.6kg more of water.

Should be back under by Wednesday I think.

Fasted CV done, just 8.30km on the bike @ 100+ RPM, keeping heart rate around 132-135 BPM. Not feeling the fasted CV at the moment but sure will get back into it.

Like the rest of the nation off to do Chesticles later. Also talked to an Olympic Lifter yesterday and he is going to teach me the Oly lifts which is good as can increase flexibility/mobility for me as well as some explosive increases hopefully.


----------



## flinty90

Dropped back in here mate to show my support to you too

Good lifting mate natty lol.. Or we call it in break mode dirty cnut ..

Whats general diet plan daily mate ??


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Dropped back in here mate to show my support to you too
> 
> Good lifting mate natty lol.. Or we call it in break mode dirty cnut ..
> 
> Whats general diet plan daily mate ??


Thanks buddy, appreciate the support.

Yeah half natty, as technically only had last gear 5 months ago and will be back on in 2 months, so 7 months "natty land".

M1 is Oats, Banana, Protein

M2 is chicken and veg

M3 is chicken, rice/tatties and pineapple

M4 is protein shake

M5 is PWO shake and carbs

M6 is chicken and rice/tatties

M7 is shake again

Targeting high protein, with low/medium carbs and zero fats. Around 2200 calories training days.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Thanks buddy, appreciate the support.
> 
> Yeah half natty, as technically only had last gear 5 months ago and will be back on in 2 months, so 7 months "natty land".
> 
> M1 is Oats, Banana, Protein
> 
> M2 is chicken and veg
> 
> M3 is chicken, rice/tatties and pineapple
> 
> M4 is protein shake
> 
> M5 is PWO shake and carbs
> 
> M6 is chicken and rice/tatties
> 
> M7 is shake again
> 
> Targeting high protein, with low/medium carbs and zero fats. Around 2200 calories training days.


Lots of shakes then mate. Do you do that for convenience or other reasons ?? Cheaper etc


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Lots of shakes then mate. Do you do that for convenience or other reasons ?? Cheaper etc


Convenience really mate, got a 7 month old and shakes are what I used to. Also they easy to get in the high protein (350-400g) without chomping through tons of chicken.

I know shakes are not the best and should aim more whole foods, which I will do when bulking but for now it works and I hitting macro's consistently so I happy.


----------



## Sweat

Facking phone just broke, got a Galaxy S3. Yesterday I dropped a dumbbell on it and it broke the camera lens on the back but everything working fine. Just now, screen turned faded pink to purple colour and cannot get it to do anything. RAHHHH!!

Think hard reset might be only thing that will work, but will wipe all my photo's and movies etc that aren't synced so is annoying.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Facking phone just broke, got a Galaxy S3. Yesterday I dropped a dumbbell on it and it broke the camera lens on the back but everything working fine. Just now, screen turned faded pink to purple colour and cannot get it to do anything. RAHHHH!!
> 
> Think hard reset might be only thing that will work, but will wipe all my photo's and movies etc that aren't synced so is annoying.


It's not insured then I take it?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> It's not insured then I take it?


Nope! :crying:


----------



## 25434

Hello there, sorry to intrude and all that, but was just reading and saw the links for the hammie things there...I do those too..they are quite hard I think, but worth a pop..I do mine holding a bar like in the first one, but I go a bit lower than him......a few times I've gone that low I couldn't get back up and embarrassingly face planted myself...:laugh: Anyhow, sorry for sticking my beak in...was just interesting to see the links.....Hope your week is good to you, despite the poop weather.


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Hello there, sorry to intrude and all that, but was just reading and saw the links for the hammie things there...I do those too..they are quite hard I think, but worth a pop..I do mine holding a bar like in the first one, but I go a bit lower than him......a few times I've gone that low I couldn't get back up and embarrassingly face planted myself...:laugh: Anyhow, sorry for sticking my beak in...was just interesting to see the links.....Hope your week is good to you, despite the poop weather.


No intrusion Flubs, more the merrier!

Yeah they are good, one of those exercises that look very easy until you've tried them and then yeah i'm same as you, face planted it a fair few times but really hits the hammies. Just like a barbell bicep curl for hamstrings! 

Week good thanks, just done Chest/Tri's, workout to follow. Hope you're good too.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Thanks buddy, appreciate the support.
> 
> Yeah half natty, as technically only had last gear 5 months ago and will be back on in 2 months, so 7 months "natty land".
> 
> M1 is Oats, Banana, Protein
> 
> M2 is chicken and veg
> 
> M3 is chicken, rice/tatties and pineapple
> 
> M4 is protein shake
> 
> M5 is PWO shake and carbs
> 
> M6 is chicken and rice/tatties
> 
> M7 is shake again
> 
> Targeting high protein, with low/medium carbs and zero fats. Around 2200 calories training days.


Hi man just havin a read,

- Fats are great mate, my 50p if you like

Just throw in nuts with the pro/veg Meals and youl get better results, lots go on underneath the covers, I like coconut oil, 35g in morning shake, MCT fat has its uses too.

Take your banana+pineapple 1 hour PWO

Make m7 casein protein / cottage cheese

Also get some aminos for the workout if your natty,BCAA*EAA


----------



## Sweat

Did Chesticles and Triceps just now, wasn't feeling that strong on Flat BB Bench but warmed up and got into it after that. Also training partner bailed on me 2 minutes before leaving the house but ah well.

-YTWL's, Dislocations and Warm Ups

-Flat BB Bench, 20 x 60kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg, 3 x 120kg.

-Inc DB Press, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 42kg, 7 x 46kg. Happy with these, up on last week a fair bit.

-Inc Flyes, 10 x 18kg, 8 x 25kg, 10 x 28kg, 5 x 30kg. Normally just 3 sets of these but 3rd set was massively up on last week so did one more set nice and slow.

-High Cable X-Overs, 10 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg, 7 x 40kg drop to 7 x 30kg drop to 15 x 20kg drop to 10 x 15kg. Mega drop set pumped me to fack.

-DB Pullover, 8 x 42kg, 8 x 42kg. Not done these in long while and stretch as immense.

-V bar Push Down, 20 x 57kg, 15 x 77kg, 10 x 91kg

-Single Arm Rope Kickback, 13 x 23kg, 8 x 30kg, 6 x 36kg drop to 6 x 23kg drop to 15 x 14kg

-Wrist Curls, super set up/down for 20 x 8kg DB, then palms up only 15 x 14kg, 8 x 18kg.

Rewarded myself with a lean rump steak in place of chicken tonight as pleased with weights today. 

Cheeky Tricep shot below when i got home, bit of size/shape starting to come back but long way off my best.


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi man just havin a read,
> 
> - Fats are great mate, my 50p if you like
> 
> Just throw in nuts with the pro/veg Meals and youl get better results, lots go on underneath the covers, I like coconut oil, 35g in morning shake, MCT fat has its uses too.
> 
> Take your banana+pineapple 1 hour PWO
> 
> Make m7 casein protein / cottage cheese
> 
> Also get some aminos for the workout if your natty,BCAA*EAA


Hi mate,

Appreciate any advice. Think will add in the nuts like you said and move the banana and pineapple pre workout.

Yeah natty at the moment so take 20g BCAA intra workout but didn't list it above. Also take CEE 2 x 3g a day, along with 5g fish oils, 3 x multivit and 4-5g Vit C.

Meal 7 I do actually use caesin buddy, the ON stuff, is best tasting shake of the day!  I also take 10g L Glut pre fasted CV if it a longish session.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Appreciate any advice. Think will add in the nuts like you said and move the banana and pineapple pre workout.
> 
> Yeah natty at the moment so take 20g BCAA intra workout but didn't list it above. Also take CEE 2 x 3g a day, along with 5g fish oils, 3 x multivit and 4-5g Vit C.
> 
> Meal 7 I do actually use caesin buddy, the ON stuff, is best tasting shake of the day!  I also take 10g L Glut pre fasted CV if it a longish session.


My next 50p haha

Use 10g glutamine in casein pre bed every night

Bcaa are good 20 mins before and could use EAA before and intra - Leucine in EAA is brill- key muscle amino

Pineapple bannana Postoworkout is good, banana high in potassium good for PWO(post) nutrient shuttling

I have cottage cheese but I'm getting sick so gonna get some of that ON is lovely


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> My next 50p haha
> 
> Use 10g glutamine in casein pre bed every night
> 
> Bcaa are good 20 mins before and could use EAA before and intra - Leucine in EAA is brill- key muscle amino
> 
> Pineapple bannana Postoworkout is good, banana high in potassium good for PWO(post) nutrient shuttling
> 
> I have cottage cheese but I'm getting sick so gonna get some of that ON is lovely


Keep throwing me these 50p's mate, I going to be fvcking rich!!! 

Re pineapple and banana I thought you meant Pre for some carbs to fuel workout but will take them post then.

Where you get EAA's from? I use Monster Supp's BCAA's.

You not use anything at all pre fasted CV then? I read different things, some say nothing, others small BCAA, L-Glut or similar.

I hate cottage cheese, never been able to stomach it although tried lots. Yeah that Chocolate Supreme ON Ceasin is the nuts!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Keep throwing me these 50p's mate, I going to be fvcking rich!!!
> 
> Re pineapple and banana I thought you meant Pre for some carbs to fuel workout but will take them post then.
> 
> Where you get EAA's from? I use Monster Supp's BCAA's.
> 
> You not use anything at all pre fasted CV then? I read different things, some say nothing, others small BCAA, L-Glut or similar.
> 
> I hate cottage cheese, never been able to stomach it although tried lots. Yeah that Chocolate Supreme ON Ceasin is the nuts!!


I get EAA from any of the sup sites, MO TPW, and PL when they stock them.

Pre fasted CV I use 10g BCAA intra, but 20 mins before I have 1 eph , strong black coffee, 10g coconut oil. Metabolism goes sky high after 6x20 second sprints.

Nah I use maltodextrin pre and intra for workout carbs, I use vitargo for immediate post workout carbs

I use 30g malto 20 mins pre

100g malto intra

50g vitargo PWO


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> I get EAA from any of the sup sites, MO TPW, and PL when they stock them.
> 
> Pre fasted CV I use 10g BCAA intra, but 20 mins before I have 1 eph , strong black coffee, 10g coconut oil. Metabolism goes sky high after 6x20 second sprints.
> 
> Nah I use maltodextrin pre and intra for workout carbs, I use vitargo for immediate post workout carbs
> 
> I use 30g malto 20 mins pre
> 
> 100g malto intra
> 
> 50g vitargo PWO


Interesting stuff. I read your malto thing earlier, tempted to try it too but reluctant to add in too many calories as still wanting to drop. I use 80g malto PWO only. Think my total split currently is around 350g pro / 220g carbs / 30g fats, been on that 4 weeks and dropped 8.5kg without starting ECA/Clen/T3 etc yet. Reluctant to add those in until I get on gear as think will be too catabolic for me. Could prob increase food and still drop, just need to train even harder!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Interesting stuff. I read your malto thing earlier, tempted to try it too but reluctant to add in too many calories as still wanting to drop. I use 80g malto PWO only. Think my total split currently is around 350g pro / 220g carbs / 30g fats, been on that 4 weeks and dropped 8.5kg without starting ECA/Clen/T3 etc yet. Reluctant to add those in until I get on gear as think will be too catabolic for me. Could prob increase food and still drop, just need to train even harder!


ECA, clen are fine off cycle I use both throughout pct mate . Not t3 though

Do the coconut oil in a coffee trick wait 20 mins then do cv it works.

Maybe 20g pre, 40g intra 40g PWO


----------



## Sweat

After a turd nights sleep I still dragged my ass out of bed this morning to pound the streets in the rain for some fasted cardio. Pushed the pace massively too as had new Ministry album on.

Weight down to 104.2kg, so dropping about 0.5kg each day after refeed and reckon tomorrow I back down to Saturday morning weight.

TPW order came today so fully stocked on supplements.

Off to do Back later, might also throw in Biceps.

Finally got seen by Neurologist today and it turns out the cause of my cramps might be muscle wasting/degenerative disease. To confirm they are doing a Brain MRI and also various electrical testing. IF this doesn't nail down what it is then they take a muscle biopsy.

Also got results from Endoscopy I had done 6 weeks ago, I have Cealiec Disease so no gluten in future for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> After a turd nights sleep I still dragged my ass out of bed this morning to pound the streets in the rain for some fasted cardio. Pushed the pace massively too as had new Ministry album on.
> 
> Weight down to 104.2kg, so dropping about 0.5kg each day after refeed and reckon tomorrow I back down to Saturday morning weight.
> 
> TPW order came today so fully stocked on supplements.
> 
> Off to do Back later, might also throw in Biceps.
> 
> Finally got seen by Neurologist today and it turns out the cause of my cramps might be muscle wasting/degenerative disease. To confirm they are doing a Brain MRI and also various electrical testing. IF this doesn't nail down what it is then they take a muscle biopsy.
> 
> Also got results from Endoscopy I had done 6 weeks ago, I have Cealiec Disease so no gluten in future for me.


Blimey mate, the muscle wasting sounds a bit dodgy, good excuse to stay on gear for ever though  Hopefully it turns out to be something less serious.

My mate has just gone gluten free, best thing he ever did he reckons. No more bloating etc


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> After a turd nights sleep I still dragged my ass out of bed this morning to pound the streets in the rain for some fasted cardio. Pushed the pace massively too as had new Ministry album on.
> 
> Weight down to 104.2kg, so dropping about 0.5kg each day after refeed and reckon tomorrow I back down to Saturday morning weight.
> 
> TPW order came today so fully stocked on supplements.
> 
> Off to do Back later, might also throw in Biceps.
> 
> Finally got seen by Neurologist today and it turns out the cause of my cramps might be muscle wasting/degenerative disease. To confirm they are doing a Brain MRI and also various electrical testing. IF this doesn't nail down what it is then they take a muscle biopsy.
> 
> Also got results from Endoscopy I had done 6 weeks ago, I have Cealiec Disease so no gluten in future for me.


I am not a cealiec mate but I eat like one your physique will improve


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> I am not a cealiec mate but I eat like one your physique will improve


Yeah, hopefully remove bloat and gastrointestinal issues etc.

Added in pre and intra malto today, along with moving pineapple and banana post and almonds in two meals. Workout was great due to carbs I think (maybe fats too), had so much energy in 2nd half. Good call!


----------



## Sweat

BAck and Biceps this evening:

-Warm Ups, stretching, foam rolling etc, blah blah

-Deadlifts up to reps @ 170kg (bit disappointing here as was only thing I was weak on this week, everything else was flying / up on last week).

-Lat Pull Downs, upto high reps at 90kg with pauses and slow negatives.

-Cables Close Grip Pull upto 100kg for reps

-Chest Assisted Barbell Rows upto 90kg for 6 only.

-1 Arm Hammer Str Pull Down upto 70kg for 10.

-Bent Over Straight Arm Lat Pull Down/Through upto 70kg for 10.

-Preachers DB's upto 22kg's for 10

-Rope Curls upto 77kg

-Barbell Standoffs (Do as many reps as possible and pass to mate, who has to equal or beat, loser is person who gives in first). I started and he was fvcked so went easy and did 20, he equalled, I did 30, he just equalled but was fvcked, then I went to 50 reps and went "boom beat that!", to his credit he actually did get the 50 although took fvcking ages then he threw in the towel. Fun!

Great session.


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, hope its nothing too serious. Fingers crossed and sure they'll sort you out! :thumbup1:

And good call for TPW goodies!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Blimey mate, the muscle wasting sounds a bit dodgy, good excuse to stay on gear for ever though  Hopefully it turns out to be something less serious.
> 
> My mate has just gone gluten free, best thing he ever did he reckons. No more bloating etc





Keeks said:


> Oh heck, hope its nothing too serious. Fingers crossed and sure they'll sort you out! :thumbup1:
> 
> And good call for TPW goodies!


Thanks guys.

I'm hoping they just say to me that I have to go on Test/Tren/Gh/Slin for rest of life and they will put it on NHS!


----------



## Sweat

After guessing I was 20% BF yesterday I decided to check it and currently at 13% (12.96% to be exact). Think this is a little generous and would maybe add 2% to it. Top abs visible but holding belly and lower back fat. Arms, Legs fairly lean.

Used 9 point Parillo as always and measured by same person each time so can see movements.

Data as below.


----------



## Sweat

Morning guys/girls,

Just did my fasted CV, through in the HIIT in form of stationary bike, 5 mins warm up @ level 6 90 RPM , 30 secs sprint at level 14 at 110 RPM followed by 1 min rest at warm up pace, repeated 6 times with last 1 extending sprint to 45 secs. 5 Mins Cool down. Heart rate was 130 on rest bits and 165-175 on Sprints. Quads pumped and sweating like a mofo.

Oh, weight this morning is 104kg on the head so still not back at saturday but will wait to see how I get on before changing anything.

Have a good day all.


----------



## flinty90

How long do you leave things before changing bro ?? My mentor has always told

Me no changes for 4 weeks ??

Oh and morning bro


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> How long do you leave things before changing bro ?? My mentor has always told
> 
> Me no changes for 4 weeks ??
> 
> Oh and morning bro


4 weeks, presume he meant 4 hours? HAHAHAHA, i am notoriously impatient, really try hard not to be but honestly I will leave it a week and assess re weight loss, if trying to bring up a muscle then yeah 4 weeks.

Morning to you too mate, you well?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> 4 weeks, presume he meant 4 hours? HAHAHAHA, i am notoriously impatient, really try hard not to be but honestly I will leave it a week and assess re weight loss, if trying to bring up a muscle then yeah 4 weeks.
> 
> Morning to you too mate, you well?


Im well mate feeling great this week already. Feelin positive and

Focused mate.. 

Stop being impatient bro you have a good physique already

Just little tweaks and monitor x


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Im well mate feeling great this week already. Feelin positive and
> 
> Focused mate..
> 
> Stop being impatient bro you have a good physique already
> 
> Just little tweaks and monitor x


Thanks buddy but you're being too generous, not happy with how I am at the moment but reckon by xmas I back in reasonable nick. Before if I turn to dark side....


----------



## Sweat

Quick triple legs shot (in standard B+W as I need a tan). Mate gave me some MT2 yesterday so will start loading that tonight.



Need work...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Quick triple legs shot (in standard B+W as I need a tan). Mate gave me some MT2 yesterday so will start loading that tonight.
> 
> View attachment 138731
> 
> 
> Need work...


1. Yes you need a tan

2. Don't be daft can see legs are excellent especially calfs, do they come through well at low bodyfat ?


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> 1. Yes you need a tan
> 
> 2. Don't be daft can see legs are excellent especially calfs, do they come through well at low bodyfat ?


1. Will jab MT2 tonight, haha.

2. Thanks mate. Below is picture when I was lower BF, approx 8-9% I think. Cannot find ones lower than that.



This was mid April but **** quality photo.


----------



## Sweat

Did 2nd CV blast tonight followed by destroying my abs as below:

-Cable Crunchs, 20 x 25kg, 20 x 45kg, 20 x 70kg, 20 x 70kg, 20 x 70kg. More sets and reps than last week.

-Hanging Knee Raises, x 20, x 20, x 20. These ****er pinch my lower back and need to stretch it after.

-KB side Bends, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 34kg, 20 x 40kg. Up on reps and weights, really happy with 40kg set. Obliques were pumppppped.

-BB Twists, x 30, x 30.

-One Arm Alt Cable Crunchs, 25 x 25kg, 20 x 40kg. Weight up.

-Seated Crunch, 25 x 75kg, 25 x 90kg, 25 x 100kg. 2 reps up on last week but as always abs in bits at this point, would be doddle at start.

-Hyper Extensions, 10 x BW, 10 x BW +5kg, 12 x BW +10kg (this was up on weight and reps on last week), so upped to 10 x BW + 15kg but now back is sore despite stretching and foam rolling. Hoping it calm down before legs tomorrow.

Done and good session, around 1h45 all in.


----------



## Sweat

Mawnnning Jabronies,

Fasted CV done, power walking today, pushed pace an extra 50m each way, starting to enjoy fasted CV again now, well once I get my fat ass out of bed.

Waiting 30 mins before my meal 1 to allow the fat burn to continue, or something.


----------



## Sweat

Forgot to mention above, weight at 103.6kg this morning, so back to post refeed levels, just took a day more than it used to. Guess this is due to lack of Tren/T3 speeding the process maybe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to see you're not obsessively weighing yourself daily mate


----------



## Sweat

Post shoulder workout snap, starting to get shape back in a small natty fashion but improving. Topless condition this morning also looked better than at same weight pre last refeed so that is good.



Workout today as below: (mate threw up during this and is a shoulder workout... haha, was a lot of volume tho.)

-Warm ups, YTWL's, Dislocations

-Seated OHP to Nose up to 120kg for 4 reps plus assisted. Happy here.

-Seated DB Press, upto 6 reps at 42kg. Also happy.

-DB Side Raises, upto 20kg for 8, then partials etc, then drop to 10kg.

-DB Front Raises, upto 18kg for 8 reps.

-DB Rear Delts Raises, upto 14kg for 10 reps.

-Face Pulls, upto 77kg for 8 reps.

-BB Shrugs, upto 180kg for reps, then 180kg for 8, drop to 150kg for 6, drop to 110kg for 8, drop to 70kg for 12, drop to bar for 11.

Destroyed. Mate lasted till rear delts then sat watching.


----------



## liam0810

Good session pal and strong lifting! Now stay away from steroids till at least after Xmas!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Good session pal and strong lifting! Now stay away from steroids till at least after Xmas!


Cheers pal. Improving each week consistently, so happy.

Re steroids, I spoke to this Ausbuilt bloke and he reckons that I should be on 32g of Tren Ace EOD so going to try that soon.

Backed it up with lots of studies and stuff, all based on 4000lb bulls, but sure it be fine.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Good session pal and strong lifting! Now stay away from steroids till at least after Xmas!


Cheers pal. Improving each week consistently, so happy.

Re steroids, I spoke to this Ausbuilt bloke and he reckons that I should be on 32g of Tren Ace EOD so going to try that soon.

Backed it up with lots of studies and stuff, all based on 4000lb bulls, but sure it be fine.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Post shoulder workout snap, starting to get shape back in a small natty fashion but improving. Topless condition this morning also looked better than at same weight pre last refeed so that is good.
> 
> View attachment 138861
> 
> 
> Workout today as below: (mate threw up during this and is a shoulder workout... haha, was a lot of volume tho.)
> 
> -Warm ups, YTWL's, Dislocations
> 
> -Seated OHP to Nose up to 120kg for 4 reps plus assisted. Happy here.
> 
> -Seated DB Press, upto 6 reps at 42kg. Also happy.
> 
> -DB Side Raises, upto 20kg for 8, then partials etc, then drop to 10kg.
> 
> -DB Front Raises, upto 18kg for 8 reps.
> 
> -DB Rear Delts Raises, upto 14kg for 10 reps.
> 
> -Face Pulls, upto 77kg for 8 reps.
> 
> -BB Shrugs, upto 180kg for reps, then 180kg for 8, drop to 150kg for 6, drop to 110kg for 8, drop to 70kg for 12, drop to bar for 11.
> 
> Destroyed. Mate lasted till rear delts then sat watching.


Good lad, great workout, nice to see you back here, we have missed the witty remarks.

Only problem, in the pic looks like you're in the boozer, I'm thirsty too 

How are you getting on?


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Good lad, great workout, nice to see you back here, we have missed the witty remarks.
> 
> Only problem, in the pic looks like you're in the boozer, I'm thirsty too
> 
> How are you getting on?


LMAO, thats just one of the living rooms, it's actually decorated quite nice but shiz camera makes it look turd on photo.

Still on 20 pints guiness PWO? Hehe, jealous!

I'm really good thanks HP, just really loving training so much, dieting natty and strength is improving on almost everything week in week out (only been back training 5 weeks tho so to be expected.)

How are you? Been following your progress, strong as fvck mate. Once I get on gear I will film my lifts and get advice from you guys. Sure I doing it all to pot.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> LMAO, thats just one of the living rooms, it's actually decorated quite nice but shiz camera makes it look turd on photo.
> 
> Still on 20 pints guiness PWO? Hehe, jealous!
> 
> I'm really good thanks HP, just really loving training so much, dieting natty and strength is improving on almost everything week in week out (only been back training 5 weeks tho so to be expected.)
> 
> How are you? Been following your progress, strong as fvck mate. Once I get on gear I will film my lifts and get advice from you guys. Sure I doing it all to pot.


No, I'm not believing you, it looks a boozer because I love boozers 

I have bought 20 Guinness tonight and have demolished 10 already, good carbs for Bulldog tomorrow 

Great to see you back mate, I'll try to help as much as possible mate...

@R0BLET is the expert for heavy training. (sorry Rob mate, only joking).


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> No, I'm not believing you, it looks a boozer because I love boozers
> 
> I have bought 20 Guinness tonight and have demolished 10 already, good carbs for Bulldog tomorrow
> 
> Great to see you back mate, I'll try to help as much as possible mate...
> 
> @R0BLET is the expert for heavy training. (sorry Rob mate, only joking).


Cannot argue with the logic of the first line mate! Like someone in a desert who sees Mirages of water fountains, except you see boozers everywhere!! 

Bulldog? I'm picturing the game you played at school during lunch, running across the playground while people in middle tried pummelling you to get you also in middle. Last man standing wins. Thinking about it I miss this game!!

Thanks HP.

Roblet is a machine mate, he has worked up to 3kg DB's on Kickbacks now, you could learn a lot from him.

Good work on destroying 10 buddy, 10 more to go you lightweight!


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Cannot argue with the logic of the first line mate! Like someone in a desert who sees Mirages of water fountains, except you see boozers everywhere!!
> 
> Bulldog? I'm picturing the game you played at school during lunch, running across the playground while people in middle tried pummelling you to get you also in middle. Last man standing wins. Thinking about it I miss this game!!
> 
> Thanks HP.
> 
> Roblet is a machine mate, he has worked up to 3kg DB's on Kickbacks now, you could learn a lot from him.
> 
> Good work on destroying 10 buddy, 10 more to go you lightweight!


Haahaa, do you know who Bulldog is??











He killed me last time.

Bulldog reminds me of R0B


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, do you know who Bulldog is??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He killed me last time.
> 
> Bulldog reminds me of R0B


WOW, fvck me. Strong bloke to say the least.

He a coach or just your training partner? Must be great training with someone that level.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> WOW, fvck me. Strong bloke to say the least.
> 
> He a coach or just your training partner? Must be great training with someone that level.


Coach, I am sh1te at lifting, I have strength but no technique, 2nd lesson tomorrow. pop into my journal for any bad technique lifts you want 

I am 20st, he is the most massive man you will ever see.


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Coach, I am sh1te at lifting, I have strength but no technique, 2nd lesson tomorrow. pop into my journal for any bad technique lifts you want
> 
> I am 20st, he is the most massive man you will ever see.


I'm subbed to your journo mate, enjoy watching your videos or was that in the Strength league you put hem up. Cannot remember. Either way, it's one thing watching it but totally different to try re-enact it on your own in gym, too much going on, think a skilled watchful eye is a bonus or popping videos up on here.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> I'm subbed to your journo mate, enjoy watching your videos or was that in the Strength league you put hem up. Cannot remember. Either way, it's one thing watching it but totally different to try re-enact it on your own in gym, too much going on, think a skilled watchful eye is a bonus or popping videos up on here.


Enjoying popping the vids up until @ewen fckin moans about them as he has never been able to lift that much.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Enjoying popping the vids up until @ewen fckin moans about them as he has never been able to lift that much.


Looking at the vids nor can you haha


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> Looking at the vids nor can you haha


 :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

Morning benders,

Fasted CV done in rain, darkness and pushing a pram... #fatdadchasingabs.

Upped it to 25 mins today, still just power walking 5/7 days and HIIT other 2.

Starting Sunday, going to throw in double CV to get fat coming off. Legs later, looking forward to it as well!! 

Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Sweat

Finished legs 90 mins ago, only just recovered enough to walk upstairs to write up workout... fvcked. As below:

-Squats up to 170kg, PB for me natty.

-DB Lunges, 24kg, just walking in a field out back until couldn't doing any more, then dropped them, 15 second break and 7-8 more steps, drop again and 5-6 more steps. Repeat 3 times.

-Leg Extensions, upto 100kg, then drop set.

-GHR's, 3 x 10-12 reps

-Leg Curls, upto 90kg, then drop set

-Calf Raise Plate loaded machine, upto 95kg, then monster drop set.

Doesn't look many exercises but was pushing it very hard and a lot of sets.

Got compression leggings on now to aid recovery.


----------



## Sweat

Extended my fasted CV this morning to include another village, so ended up 45-50 mins when was meant to be 25 mins. Extra calories burnt tho! 

Either rest day today or some core and maybe biceps.


----------



## Sweat

25 mins fasted CV done (17 mins on spinner bike fairly high RPM, 8 mins inc power walk).

Followed by abs as below (consumed 20g BCAA pre abs as just wanted CV to be fasted):

-Cable Crunches, 25 x 30kg, 25 x 50kg, 25 x 70kg, 15 x 84kg, 12 x 91kg. All up on previous, abs are getting strong again. Booyah! 

-Seated (on edge of bench) Leg Extension Crunches, x 20, x 20, x 20. Thought would try these to target lower abs, as lower back hurt last time on handing knee raises, but still hurt on these. Annoying.

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 34kg, 20 x 42kg. Really pleased last set, heavier and more reps than prior weeks.

-BB Twists, x 30, x 30.

-One Arm Cable Crunches (alt), 20 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg. Up on last week.

-Machine Crunches, 25 x 85kg, 25 x 100kg, 25 x 100kg drop into 37 x 65kg.

Abs were rock solid pumped after this. 5 mins stretching and done for today.

Cheat meal later! WHOOP!!


----------



## Sweat

Did 2nd CV session last night pre bed, just 20 mins walking in the rain.

Weight this morning post refeed yesterday is 104.2kg, I expect this to go up a bit further 2moro with water then drop again.

Fasted CV done this morning, did stationary bike @ level 8, keeping RPM above 100 and HR just below 150 BPM for 25 mins. Quads were little sore but just adapting to extra CV and recovering from Legs still on Friday I think.

Hope everyone is well, for a monday morning anyway!


----------



## Sweat

55 min Biceps and Forearm session done as below:

-DB Preacher Curl, 12 x 8kg, 12 x 12kg, 12 x 16kg, 10 x 20kg, 6 x 24kg. Happy with all these.

-DB Alt Hammer Curls, 12 x 20kg, 8 x 26kg, 6 x 32kg. Last set on these I went to heavy, bloody ego... form wasn't good. Will do 30's next time.

-DB Basterds, 8kg. For those that don't know what these are, you are on a seated bench, and have DB in each hand, whilst holding say left one at 90 degree's you do 10 reps with right arm, then hold right arm at 90 degrees and 10 reps with left, then 9 reps, then 8 reps, all the way to 1 rep. Basically completely kills them and pump is immense. Called Basterds as this is what you end up shouting out at 5 reps onwards as arms feel are going to explode.

-Heavy Single Arm Cable Negatives, upto 43kg per arm, aiming 4+ second negative.

-Wrist Curls, using DB's upto 20kg for 10 reps.

Nice heavy session for biceps. Couple of pics below, shape starting to come back slowly.



Training chest later, with pre bed CV as well.


----------



## flinty90

Like the sound of the b4stards mate might give them

A bash


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Like the sound of the b4stards mate might give them
> 
> A bash


They are great buddy, complete killers, only did them with 8kg DB's and was done in, great way to finish with a bicep pumped to buggery.


----------



## Sweat

34 mins fasted CV done this morning, just LISS power walking in the cold with a cold. Vit C will be hammered today to fight off this runny nose and sore throat onset.

Did 2nd weights session last night but wiped out after it so straight to bed for some much needed sleep. Sesh as below:

-BB Bench, worked up to testing 1RM, got 145kg out but failed at 150.

-Inc DB Bench, worked up to 50kg's for 6. Happy to be back on 50's even if not for high reps yet.

-Inc DB Flyes, worked upto 30kg's for 6-8 reps.

-Cable Crossovers, worked upto 43kg each side for 6-8 then a 40 rep set at 14kg each side.

-Rope Pull Downs/Apart, 70kg for 15 straight into close grip push ups to failure, repeated again.

-Rope Kick Backs, couple sets at 35kg and then double drop set to failure.

Done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kept some good strength mate, impressive.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Kept some good strength mate, impressive.


Cheers mate, strength is coming back again, but CV system is lacking. Take longer between sets for recovery than before. Will also improve soon I hope.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> 34 mins fasted CV done this morning, just LISS power walking in the cold with a cold. Vit C will be hammered today to fight off this runny nose and sore throat onset.
> 
> Did 2nd weights session last night but wiped out after it so straight to bed for some much needed sleep. Sesh as below:
> 
> -BB Bench, worked up to testing 1RM, got 145kg out but failed at 150.
> 
> -Inc DB Bench, worked up to 50kg's for 6. Happy to be back on 50's even if not for high reps yet.
> 
> -Inc DB Flyes, worked upto 30kg's for 6-8 reps.
> 
> -Cable Crossovers, worked upto 43kg each side for 6-8 then a 40 rep set at 14kg each side.
> 
> -Rope Pull Downs/Apart, 70kg for 15 straight into close grip push ups to failure, repeated again.
> 
> -Rope Kick Backs, couple sets at 35kg and then double drop set to failure.
> 
> Done.


still some cracking weights being shifted matey. u back on cycle?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> still some cracking weights being shifted matey. u back on cycle?


Ey up captain, good holiday? Still natty at present mate (or off cycle since May anyway).

Back Workout this evening as below:

-Deadlifts, upto 5 x 160kg. Decided to not go heavier tonight and focus more on heavy lats.

-Wide Grip Pull Down, upto 100kg x 10 (Stack)

-DB Rows, upto 42kg x 8. Easing back into these, nice slow and deep stretch.

-Close Grip Row, upto 100kg x 8. (Stack)

-1 Arm Hammer Strength Pulldown, upto 65kg x 8 per arm.

-Straight Arm Pulldown, upto 65kg x 10

-Reverse Cable Flyes, upto 30kg each side for 8-10.

-Face Pulls, upto 65kg for 10.

In place of biceps at the end I hit those 2 rear delt exercises to try bring rears in line with front delts. So will also hit these again on Shoulder Day but different exercises.

Done for today.


----------



## Sweat

50 mins LISS Fasted CV done this morning, on treadmill, incline power walking, increasing gradient from 4% to 7%, keeping HR below 132 BPM.

Smoothie devoured, had pineapple in it today as fruit of choice. Just 2 rings so only 60 calories or something.


----------



## Sweat

90 min session done, primarily abs with 1 bicep and 1 lower back.

-Cable Crunches, 25 x 40kg, 25 x 60kg, 25 x 70kg, 15 x 91kg, 12 x 91kg. UP, abs getting strong again.

-Bench Leg Ext Crunch, x 20 BW, x 20 BW, x 15 BW+4kg DB in feet. Up on last week.

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 34kg, 20 x 42kg. Same as last week but these were really hard tody, had to dig deep. (Low carb day)

-BB Twists, x 35, x 35, x 35. More reps and more sets

-1 Arm Cable Crunch, 20 x 36kg. Just did 1 set, was slightly up on last week but didn't feel it was hitting the muscle right so did one set of alt KB crunches with legs raises (16kg KB).

-Hyper Extensions, 10 x BW, 10 x BW+10lg, 10 x BW+15kg.

-DB Preacher Curls (very slow), worked upto 10 x 20kg, then 4 x 26kg. Up on last week but was hard given heavy back day last night.

Done.


----------



## Sweat

Update of progress so far, been back training now 5-6 weeks after few months off training where I turned back to alcohol in a bad way, very dark time in my life where everything fell apart, but loving training again and enjoying life.

The months from May to Sept pretty much turned me to shiz, went from 93kg back upto 112kg. First two photos are mid sept, approx 5.5 weeks ago, side shot I am actually not sticking gut out believe it or not, got some showing that, it is horrendous.

Next 5 photos are from tonight, at 103kg, so 9kg weight loss but actually think I put some muscle back on too, so fat loss may be more, looking a bit flat today as low carb and training 2-3 times each day. Don't be too judgemental! 

Oh waist is down 4.5 inches too @ 34" jeans at the moment.





Plan from here is keep cutting till I get abs back, goal is abs by xmas (also 32" jeans again)...


----------



## RowRow

Sweat said:


> 90 min session done, primarily abs with 1 bicep and 1 lower back.
> 
> -Cable Crunches, 25 x 40kg, 25 x 60kg, 25 x 70kg, 15 x 91kg, 12 x 91kg. UP, abs getting strong again.
> 
> -Bench Leg Ext Crunch, x 20 BW, x 20 BW, x 15 BW+4kg DB in feet. Up on last week.
> 
> -KB Side Bends, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 34kg, 20 x 42kg. Same as last week but these were really hard tody, had to dig deep. (Low carb day)
> 
> -BB Twists, x 35, x 35, x 35. More reps and more sets
> 
> -1 Arm Cable Crunch, 20 x 36kg. Just did 1 set, was slightly up on last week but didn't feel it was hitting the muscle right so did one set of alt KB crunches with legs raises (16kg KB).
> 
> -Hyper Extensions, 10 x BW, 10 x BW+10lg, 10 x BW+15kg.
> 
> -DB Preacher Curls (very slow), worked upto 10 x 20kg, then 4 x 26kg. Up on last week but was hard given heavy back day last night.
> 
> Done.


I know this is gonna sound daft but how do you do your cable crunches?

On a side note, great progress so far! Can't help but be impressed by your effort mate


----------



## jon-kent

On the comeback trail mate :thumbup1:

Good work bro, you'll be back to your old pouting self before long


----------



## Sweat

RowRow said:


> I know this is gonna sound daft but how do you do your cable crunches?
> 
> On a side note, great progress so far! Can't help but be impressed by your effort mate


Thanks mate, means a lot.

I do the rope crunches like this... at 8m:30s






Maybe with a little bit more crunch of abs if that makes sense.

I take a lot from Rob Riches on Abs anyway, got truly amazing abs that bloke and claims all time Natty (although sure I read he got tested positive for GH somewhere).


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> On the comeback trail mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Good work bro, you'll be back to your old pouting self before long


Haha, cheers mate, I only sending pouting pictures to you and @R0BLET as I know how much you both like them!


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Haha, cheers mate, I only sending pouting pictures to you and @R0BLET as I know how much you both like them!


That we do mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ace progress there! Glad you're getting back into things again. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ace progress there! Glad you're getting back into things again. :thumbup1:


Cheers Keeks, always appreciate your input! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicely done mate, big change in short time. Must get your Mrs to photograph me next time i see her, she has a nack for making gingers look good lol


----------



## mikemull

Good work mate! Careful you don't burn out tho!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done mate, big change in short time. Must get your Mrs to photograph me next time i see her, she has a nack for making gingers look good lol


Haha, cheers mate.



mikemull said:


> Good work mate! Careful you don't burn out tho!


Thanks Mike, burning out is something I cautious of, I am training very hard but monitoring it so as not to overtrain while significant calorie deficit.


----------



## Sweat

50 mins LISS Fasted CV done this morning, on treadmill, incline power walking, increasing gradient from 4% to 7%, keeping HR below 132 BPM exactly same as yesterday up until last 3 mins I pushed it to 9% incline.

Diet nailed again, very consistent with dieting now, occasional craving but nothing major.

Shoulders tonight, solo as partner bailed again.


----------



## Sweat

Good evening peep's,

Shoulder workout just completed as below:

-DB Shoulder Press, worked upto 10 x 40kg. Well happy with this, could of gone heavier but didn't want to risk injury ramping up weights too fast relating to RC.

-DB Side Raises (Seated), upto 10 x 16kg, 7 x 20kg drop into 17 x 8kg.

-Lying DB rear Raises, upto 12 x 12kg, 10 x 14kg.

-Rear Cable X-Overs, upto 10 x 30kg each side.

-Upright Rows, upto 8 x 50kg. Weight on these not an issue but wrists hurt. Awkward for me.

-BB Shrugs, upto 8 x 180kg, 6 x 210kg. PB @ the 210kg.

-DB Shrugs, 25 x 30kg to finish.

Done and dusted for today.


----------



## Sweat

Whoopedy whoop... weighed in @ 102.9kg this morning, so coming off nicely. 

Fasted CV of 50 mins, inc power walking, pushed the pace! Knackered now.

End.


----------



## Chelsea

I had no idea you had a journal....what have I missed in here then?


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> I had no idea you had a journal....what have I missed in here then?


Ey up pimp,

Not a lot, just got back into training 5-6 weeks ago, think update shots in previous page.

Cutting at the moment with 50 mins fasted CV daily and 6 x weight sessions per week.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Ey up pimp,
> 
> Not a lot, just got back into training 5-6 weeks ago, think update shots in previous page.
> 
> Cutting at the moment with 50 mins fasted CV daily and 6 x weight sessions per week.


 :lol:

Its strange mate, dunno what you been taking but it looks like you have a tennis ball for a head?!?!?! 

Looks like a good base mate especially if you have just got back into it, time to smash it now.

Whats the plan? Bulk? Cut? Lean Bulk?


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its strange mate, dunno what you been taking but it looks like you have a tennis ball for a head?!?!?!
> 
> Looks like a good base mate especially if you have just got back into it, time to smash it now.
> 
> Whats the plan? Bulk? Cut? Lean Bulk?


WTF?! I hadn't noticed, how the fvck has that happened! 

Keeping cutting till xmas mate, want to get the abs back primarily, then a lean bulk through to March and see where I am at.

@ 102.9kg this morning, hoping for 95kg this year, but also using mirror and not just scale weight.


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> WTF?! I hadn't noticed, how the fvck has that happened!
> 
> Keeping cutting till xmas mate, want to get the abs back primarily, then a lean bulk through to March and see where I am at.
> 
> @ 102.9kg this morning, hoping for 95kg this year, but also using mirror and not just scale weight.


 :lol: scales can be deceiving mate, as were mine, they say 17st 4lbs but im the biggest I have ever been and ive been up to nearly 18stone before.

That's a good weight mate, what you running AAS wise if any?


----------



## Sweat

Legs workout done, was absolutely hanging, low carbs, depleted, no training partner but monstered through it.

As below:

-Squats, upto 5 x 130, stopped here as some how injured upper back and didn't want to risk anything.

-Leg Extensions, upto 10 x 100kg, then single legs @ 40kg till failure.

-Leg Curls, upto 7 x 80kg, then single legs at 30kg to fail.

-Box Jumps (3ft), x 10, x 10, x 10. Fvck me, heart racing, legs pumped...

-DB Lunges, just 2 sets, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg. Struggling.

-Free Weight Calf Machine, upto 10 x 100kg, 6 x 100kg with several drop sets at various inner/neutral/outer angles.

-Ab/ad-ductors superset, upto 20 x 55kg.

Not a monster workout but several things up on previous sessions so happy enough.

Leg shot below, carb depleted all week so looking flat / lacking definition/size.


----------



## 25434

That is a flat quad? It doesn't look flat to me...quite defined methinks...but I'm no expert on quads....or anything really, hurr hurrr.

Happy weekend Sweat.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Legs workout done, was absolutely hanging, low carbs, depleted, no training partner but monstered through it.
> 
> As below:
> 
> -Squats, upto 5 x 130, stopped here as some how injured upper back and didn't want to risk anything.
> 
> -Leg Extensions, upto 10 x 100kg, then single legs @ 40kg till failure.
> 
> -Leg Curls, upto 7 x 80kg, then single legs at 30kg to fail.
> 
> -Box Jumps (3ft), x 10, x 10, x 10. Fvck me, heart racing, legs pumped...
> 
> -DB Lunges, just 2 sets, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg. Struggling.
> 
> -Free Weight Calf Machine, upto 10 x 100kg, 6 x 100kg with several drop sets at various inner/neutral/outer angles.
> 
> -Ab/ad-ductors superset, upto 20 x 55kg.
> 
> Not a monster workout but several things up on previous sessions so happy enough.
> 
> Leg shot below, carb depleted all week so looking flat / lacking definition/size.
> 
> View attachment 139364


Agree with flubs...look awsome.well played


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> That is a flat quad? It doesn't look flat to me...quite defined methinks...but I'm no expert on quads....or anything really, hurr hurrr.
> 
> Happy weekend Sweat.


Well, I am carb depleted and thus not holding much water in muscle, should look better in couple of days as had a refeed today... 

Thanks anyway and hope you have a good weekend too.



biglbs said:


> Agree with flubs...look awsome.well played


Cheers big man!!  :thumb:

*Update from today:*

Weight this morning at 102.7kg so down 0.2kg yesterday.

Today was scheduled Skipload (High GI Carb Refeed), didn't go that mental to be honest as stomach has shrunk a bit I think. Ate 2 bags haribo, full box of cocopops, couple pints skimmed milk, 6 bags of baked crisps. Due to cealic recently I been restricted in things I can include, will plan better for next week. Think I got about 800-900g High GI carbs in so will assess tolerance based on that.

Felt a bit sick today and tired also, so decided might be a bit run down and forced myself to not train today. One day off won't hurt I know, but still headfvcks me. Haha.

Have a good weekend y'all


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Well, I am carb depleted and thus not holding much water in muscle, should look better in couple of days as had a refeed today...
> 
> Thanks anyway and hope you have a good weekend too.
> 
> High gi food will do that
> 
> Insulin spikesville...zzzz
> 
> Cheers big man!!  :thumb:
> 
> *Update from today:*
> 
> Weight this morning at 102.7kg so down 0.2kg yesterday.
> 
> Today was scheduled Skipload (High GI Carb Refeed), didn't go that mental to be honest as stomach has shrunk a bit I think. Ate 2 bags haribo, full box of cocopops, couple pints skimmed milk, 6 bags of baked crisps. Due to cealic recently I been restricted in things I can include, will plan better for next week. Think I got about 800-900g High GI carbs in so will assess tolerance based on that.
> 
> Felt a bit sick today and tired also, so decided might be a bit run down and forced myself to not train today. One day off won't hurt I know, but still headfvcks me. Haha.
> 
> Have a good weekend y'all


----------



## Sweat

Morning,

Weight this morning post yesterday's refeed is 104.0kg, so up 1.3kg of water, it will likely go up slightly tomorrow again and then dip from then onwards.

Felt miles better today after ton of sleep and the extra calories yesterday, needed them for sure.

Trained this morning as 50 mins LISS CV then 50 mins Abs as below:

-Cable Crunches, 25 x 36kg, 25 x 64kg, 20 x 77kg, 15 x 91kg. Up on last week and did these very slow with slight hold at peak contraction. They hurt! 

-Hanging Knee Raises, x 17, x 17, x 14

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 35kg, 17 x 44kg. Last 2 sets up, these had obliques popping.

-Machine Crunch, 20 x 100kg, 20 x 100kg, 20 x 100kg drop into 19 x 65kg. Up on last week.

-Plank, x 60 secs, x 40 secs, x 48 secs. Not done these in a while, were hard but really loved them to finish off abs, shaking and knackered.


----------



## biglbs

You will have abs the size of Devon at this rate...massive workrate


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> You will have abs the size of Devon at this rate...massive workrate


Haha, they are starting to pay dividends now, once get BF down a bit (5-7% more off) they should look nice.

In addition to this external abdominal stuff I am also doing traverse abdominal work at the direction of my physio to correct my years of painful lower back issues. It is actually hard for me to not use my external abs / obliques as they are what has been covering the job of a weak internal abs apparently. Doing them 6 x a day so far and improving slightly.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, they are starting to pay dividends now, once get BF down a bit (5-7% more off) they should look nice.
> 
> In addition to this external abdominal stuff I am also doing traverse abdominal work at the direction of my physio to correct my years of painful lower back issues. It is actually hard for me to not use my external abs / obliques as they are what has been covering the job of a weak internal abs apparently. Doing them 6 x a day so far and improving slightly.


How do you do that mate?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> How do you do that mate?


This girl explains the step 1 about activating it. Is harder than it looks to not use Outer Abs (Rectus or Obliques).






Once you mastered this step 2 is alternating legs, step 3 is alternating arms, step 4 is both arms and legs. I'm step 1 still as only started last week although done some step 2 today.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> This girl explains the step 1 about activating it. Is harder than it looks to not use Outer Abs (Rectus or Obliques).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you mastered this step 2 is alternating legs, step 3 is alternating arms, step 4 is both arms and legs. I'm step 1 still as only started last week although done some step 2 today.


Thanks interesting stuff


----------



## Sweat

Post refeed, just taped guns cold @ 18.25", sub 13% BF.

Not massive but fairly pleased.


----------



## Sweat

Fasted CV done, was a bit short on time as had to de-ice car etc, so did 32 mins today, with 6 sprints at 15-16 KPH for 30 secs each (last sprint did 60 secs).

Weight this morning was 103.7kg, so water from carb reload starting coming out faster than I thought.

Chesticles later this evening.


----------



## Sweat

Just had an awesome chest session, totally obliterated it with flyes at first to pre-fatigue and lots of TUT through out, detail as below:

-Flat Flyes, 7 sets 10-12 reps working upto 32kg's.

-Incline DB Press, 4 sets upto 40kg for 8. Less than normal due to pre-fatigue on flyes, but chest was on fire.

-Floor Flyes, 4 sets upto 10 x 14kg drop into 20 x 7kg.

-Decline Smith, 4+ second negatives, 3 sets @ just 60kg, plus 2-3 positive assistances.

-Hammer Strength Chest Press, 3 sets with lightish weight for 25 reps minimum

-V Bar Push Down, stack = 70kg x 15 reps, 3 sets, very slow.

-Rope Kick Backs, 3 sets, upto 8 x 15kg, drop to 6 x 10kg, drop to 10 x 5kg.

Usual stretching and stuff at start and finish. Great workout, 1 hour 20 mins in total.


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning down at 103kg, was 102.7kg pre refeed saturday so is on track to be back at that tomorrow and then 3 days further cutting before refeed again.

50 mins LISS CV done this morning, pushed the pace for last 20 mins which to be honest also pushed my HR to almost outside my fat burning zone.

Back tonight, might be doing it at home as Fireworks display at gym so is closing early, if do at home can do Rack Pulls for a change.


----------



## Sweat

Back, Bi's and Rear Delts tonight:

-Deadlifts, worked up to 170kg, then tried 190kg, failed it tho, just no energy today and legs in bits from the massive increase in CV in past 2 weeks.

-Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown, worked upto 10 x 130kg. *PB here* 

-Close Grip Cable Pull, 10 x 100kg, then dropped to high TUT 15 x 85kg.

-Meadows Rows, machine+30kg each arm, very slow and peak contraction held.

-Straight Arm Rope lat pull through, upto 10 x 65kg.

-EZ Bar Cable Curls upto 10 x 65kg

-DB Preacher Curls, upto 8 x 20kg drop to 17 x 6kg.

-Rear Delt Cable Crossovers, upto 10 x 35kg, then did 3-4 x 40kg but form was a bit off, so backed down to 35kg to finish 2 more sets.

Done. Pleased with workout overall.


----------



## Sweat

Oh, baby said his first word today, was awesome!!!

Barring the fact that everybody told me he would say Dada, first as it is easier and normally what they first say, but the little traitor said Mom-mah!!

I'm taking the massive box of Megablox I bought him for xmas back to the store!!


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning @ 102.5kg so under saturday pre refeed.

This week doing refeed on Sunday with a mate so one day further away... sob sob.

Did 35 mins LISS CV this morning followed by 2 x 4 mins Tabata, @Keeks... these are killers but good!!


----------



## Sweat

Abs destroyed!!! Several PB's and in bits. Didn't take any pre workout either as over using it and only going to take on big compound sessions.

Detail as below:

-Cable Crunches, 20 x 36kg, 20 x 50kg, 20 x 64kg, 20 x 77kg, 10 x 91kg

_Decline Crunch, x 15, x 10 + 15kg.

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 28kg, 20 x 35kg, *14 x 50kg - PB*

-Hanging Knee Raises, x 15, x 15 + 4kg, *x 12 + 8kg - PB*

-Seated Crunches, 17 x 100kg, 20 x 100kg, 17 x 100kg. All at max weight, normally pyramid to max. Happy.

-Plank, x 60 secs, x 60 secs, x 60 secs. Up on last week, managed all at full 60 secs, so introduce legs/arm raised next week.

-Hyper Extensions, x 10, x10 + 15kg, *x 10 + 20kg, x 10 + 25kg - Last 2 sets PB's*

Core was shaking as leaving and pumped to bits. Really happy with this session.

Listened to Eminems new album during a chunk of workout, Addicted to Bass volume 2 during rest. Both awesome.

Watched this during Planks... love this scene and this soundtrack!!


----------



## flinty90

Pbs flying in all over this place bro. And not of the peanut kind either 

Keep up the great work matey x


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Pbs flying in all over this place bro. And not of the peanut kind either
> 
> Keep up the great work matey x


Cheers big guy!

Think am training with @R0BLET next month, off to wedding near his area on a saturday so be doing morning session if you fancied a dirty 3some?! :wub:


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Cheers big guy!
> 
> Think am training with @R0BLET next month, off to wedding near his area on a saturday so be doing morning session if you fancied a dirty 3some?! :wub:


Would fcukin love too mate just say when bro and will be there


----------



## Sweat

Weight up this morning slightly, in the past this would of freaked me out loads, my Bodyweight Scales OCD!! 

As it is I actually look better today in mirror anyway which is main thing, no idea why weight up tho, as not deviated from diet in over 6 weeks now. Will be testing BF% later today to see how that has shifted in past 7-10 days.

50 mins Steady state CV done, although wasn't all that steady for last 20 mins, got a bit carried away and kept upping the pace even tho I should know better! Getting like @Sharpy76 and actually starting to really enjoy daily fasted CV... weird!!!! 

Boulders later today which is always a good session, did 10 reps @ 40kg DB's last week so will see how I go this week.


----------



## Sweat

Cold was getting worse so went to GP this avo and checked me out and I got a chest infection, blaming @Chelsea for transmitting it electronically when I was in his journo earlier. 

Anyway, got some anti b's, necked those in conjunction with a Dhacks UltraBurn and destroyed boulders, setting 1 all time PB and 1 6+ month PB.

Detail as below:

-various warm ups, dislocations, ytwls etc etc

-DB shoulder press, worked upto 10 x 37.5kg, then did 5 x 44kg + another 3 slight assists. This was 6+ month PB.

-Smith Machine Behind Neck Press, just 2 sets very slow of 40kg. Not going heavy on this as risky for me.

-DB Side Raises, several sets, working upto mega drop set of 10 x 20kg into 10 x 12kg into 8 x 8kg into 30 x 2kg. 48 rep set and shoulders were pumped!

-Front Plate Raise, just 2 sets using 20kg plate. Over dominant front delts so not building these.

-Face Pulls, sets at full stack 70kg x 10. Easy.

-Rear Cable Cross Overs, worked upto 10 x 40kg each side.

-Shrugs, 7 sets in total, working up to 10 x 190kg, then 4 x 230kg. PB @ 230kg.

Done and shoulders in bits... as am I!


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> Cold was getting worse so went to GP this avo and checked me out and I got a chest infection, blaming @Chelsea for transmitting it electronically when I was in his journo earlier.
> 
> Anyway, got some anti b's, necked those in conjunction with a Dhacks UltraBurn and destroyed boulders, setting 1 all time PB and 1 6+ month PB.
> 
> Detail as below:
> 
> -various warm ups, dislocations, ytwls etc etc
> 
> -DB shoulder press, worked upto 10 x 37.5kg, then did 5 x 44kg + another 3 slight assists. This was 6+ month PB.
> 
> -Smith Machine Behind Neck Press, just 2 sets very slow of 40kg. Not going heavy on this as risky for me.
> 
> -DB Side Raises, several sets, working upto mega drop set of 10 x 20kg into 10 x 12kg into 8 x 8kg into 30 x 2kg. 48 rep set and shoulders were pumped!
> 
> -Front Plate Raise, just 2 sets using 20kg plate. Over dominant front delts so not building these.
> 
> -Face Pulls, sets at full stack 70kg x 10. Easy.
> 
> -Rear Cable Cross Overs, worked upto 10 x 40kg each side.
> 
> -Shrugs, 7 sets in total, working up to 10 x 190kg, then 4 x 230kg. PB @ 230kg.
> 
> Done and shoulders in bits... as am I!


Hahahahaha :lol: sorry about that mate, that'll teach you to wear protection in my journal in future, it can get quite funky in there.

1 point though.... A real man (me) didn't need antibiotics


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha :lol: sorry about that mate, that'll teach you to wear protection in my journal in future, it can get quite funky in there.
> 
> 1 point though.... A real man (me) didn't need antibiotics


No just a few days off work and gym #gay


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> No just a few days off work and gym #gay


I am literally following you around this forum trying to keep my self respect and street cred! :lol:

2 days off work and gym then straight into legs #realman


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I am literally following you around this forum trying to keep my self respect and street cred! :lol:
> 
> 2 days off work and gym then straight into legs #realman


My hero :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Pic comes out again.......



Hope ya feeling better soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Chelsea said:


> I am literally following you around this forum trying to keep my self respect and street cred! :lol:
> 
> 2 days off work and gym then straight into legs #realman


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Oh, baby said his first word today, was awesome!!!
> 
> Barring the fact that everybody told me he would say Dada, first as it is easier and normally what they first say, but the little traitor said Mom-mah!!
> 
> I'm taking the massive box of Megablox I bought him for xmas back to the store!!


Better than posty-wostman!!!!!

Congrats on baby talk,now your LIFE will totally change,all phrases take a baby edge on.....Oh yes,be aware..


----------



## Sweat

Full blown chest infection, with a side helping of some bug, had D&V and temperature today. Still did fasted CV this morning although wiped me out, spent literally all day sleeping. Then took anti-biotics, codeine and pre workout mix in order to smash in Guns (was scheduled legs but no chance today). 3 separate runs to the toilet for "the runs" during this one workout. LOL.

Workout as below:

-Close Grip Bench, 20 x 60kg, 10 x 100kg, 3 x 120kg, 1 x 140kg (failed 3/4 way up but no spotter, struggled for ages then rolled off bench FAIL).

-Alt DB (TUT), 10 x 10kg, 10 x 16kg, 10 x 22kg, 6 x 30kg. Not mega heavy but very slow.

-Behind Neck DB Tricep Extension, 10 x 16kg, 8 x 20kg, 5 x 24kg. Technically all PB's, first time ever done these, lol.

-DB Hammers, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 37.5kg 5 x 42kg. PB on these, if I brutally honest the last set was not best form, 37.5kg set was tho.

-Single Arm Cable Pull Down, 6 sets of 12 reps per arm working from 5kg upto 30kg. No breaks

-DB Preachers (TUT), 4 sets upto 12 x 16kg, holding peak contractions.


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha :lol: sorry about that mate, that'll teach you to wear protection in my journal in future, it can get quite funky in there.
> 
> 1 point though.... A real man (me) didn't need antibiotics


Yeah yeah, you've not even got anything wrong with you really. Check my workout above, no rest days for me, whining like some filthy southerners!! 



Bad Alan said:


> No just a few days off work and gym #gay


x2!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Better than posty-wostman!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on baby talk,now your LIFE will totally change,all phrases take a baby edge on.....Oh yes,be aware..


Haha, cheers mate, it is amazing. He is so fast at crawling now too, only picked that up last week and he almost fell off bed today and I was watching him the whole time, just that he moves faster than I can react!  lol


----------



## Sweat

Morning all, weight at 101.5kg this morning so that is a 1.2kg drop. A tad less than I had planned for this week but still fine, will keep everything the same for this next week and assess from there if I need to up CV or reduce calories a bit more.

Still ill today but not as bad as yesterday, crappy nights sleep but tbe. Off to do fasted CV now then legs late morning.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Sweat

Fasted CV destroyed, hammered out 50 mins inc power walking, upto 11% gradient this time, most at 7% tho, so guess average around 8.5%.

Meal 1 consumed and off back to train legs in 80 mins. Going to get in 4 rice cakes, 200g chicken and 10 almonds at 11ish.


----------



## Sweat

Facked!!!

Also need a rant, gym partner bailed on me again... I not mind training solo at all but if someone arranges I expect them to show up, not just make up some crud 1 minute before session. Is annoying and disrespectful.

Ok, well legs destroyed and I am in bits, looking forward to 2moro's refeed.

Detail:

-Squats, just upto 130kg for reps ATG.

-Overhead Squats, upto 8 x 35kg. First time ever done these, really difficult I found.

-Leg Ext, 12x 50kg, 12 x 65kg, 12 x 80kg, 8 x 100kg. All 3 second TUT.

-Leg Curl, 12 x 40kg, 12 x 55kg, 12 x 70kg, 7 x 85kg. All 3 second TUT also.

-Stiff Legged DB Deadlifts, 12 x 16kg's, 12 x 24kg's, 12 x 30kg's. First time I ever tried these too, really liked them, felt good in hamstrings.

-Plate Loaded Calf Raises, loads of sets upto 10 x 100kg, then various drop sets at different angles.

-Superset Single Leg Ext/Curl, one set very slow of 15 x 40kg/30kg.

-Superset Add/Abductors, 3 sets upto 15 x 70kg.

Lots of stretching and done.

Rest day tomorrow, just CV.


----------



## Sweat

Update, completely turd nights sleep again, just laying awake all night with stomach hurting, wanting food!! :crying:

2-3am I was considering just going to do cardio as couldn't sleep even though caned some Zopi's and ZMA. FFS.

Weight this morning @ 101.3kg so another little bit off makes it all worth while. 50 mins LISS done this morning, 30 of it inc power walk, rest high RPM Spinning Bike.

REFEED IN 2 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Weight at 102.9kg, so up 1.6kg post refeed, really not to bad at all considering amount I had! 

The usual 50 mins LISS was done this morning and will be hitting Chest and Rear Delts later.

Peace out!


----------



## Sweat

Chest + Tri workout tonight:

-Inc DB upto 9 x 50kg's. Happy here, back on 50's again. Onwards and upwards.

-Inc Flyes, upto 10 x 30kg

-Flat BB Bench, upto 150kg (4 second negatives, help on positives when needed).

-Cable Crossovers, upto 30kg a side for mega reps, unsure of count but think 50+ rest paused.

-DB Pullovers, 2 sets of 8 x 30kg.

-V Bar Push down, 3 sets of 20+ reps at stack (70kg)

-EZ Bar Skull Crushers, 3 sets 8 x 50kg.


----------



## biglbs

It's comin back fast mate,mind the tendons though,they take longer

Good work


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> It's comin back fast mate,mind the tendons though,they take longer
> 
> Good work


Very sound advice mate and one I conscious of, not sure what I can do other than lots of mobility, warm ups and stretching and stuff. I do this a hell of a lot since being back and think it really helps, well so far so good anyway.

You well big lad?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Very sound advice mate and one I conscious of, not sure what I can do other than lots of mobility, warm ups and stretching and stuff. I do this a hell of a lot since being back and think it really helps, well so far so good anyway.
> 
> You well big lad?


A bit run down and overtrained ,backed off a few weeks back but fear I may need a week or two off:cursing:

I thought you would be aware,just doing the DAD thing,concerned for my young buddies..


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> A bit run down and overtrained ,backed off a few weeks back but fear I may need a week or two off:cursing:
> 
> I thought you would be aware,just doing the DAD thing,concerned for my young buddies..


Haha, you are a forum father figure mate! Appreciate you looking out for me, lol.

In relation to you being run down, best suggestion is to just go to gym and perv on birds for 90 mins. Workout done. Repeat this 3-4 times a week for 3 weeks and you'll be right as rain!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, you are a forum father figure mate! Appreciate you looking out for me, lol.
> 
> In relation to you being run down, best suggestion is to just go to gym and perv on birds for 90 mins. Workout done. Repeat this 3-4 times a week for 3 weeks and you'll be right as rain!


Cool I will


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning at 102.1kg so dropped 0.8kg of water yesterday.

Did 30 mins CV this morning, middle chunk was alternating 1 min power walking, 1 min sprinting. Pushed HR upto 180-190 BPM.

Back later on and then going to a new steak house for a meal tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Back and Biceps tonight, as below:

-Wide Grip Pull Ups, sets of 6 reps only. Saw @loganator added these back in so thought I would too, weak as fvck on these mate! 

-Hammer Strength Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs, upto 8 x 130kg.

-Rack Pulls, below knee, upto 230kg for reps.

-Chest Supported Wide Grip Row (Free weights), upto 6 x 80kg. PB.

-Wide Hammer Grip Pull Downs, upto 8 x 80kg TUT.

-Close Grip Low Pulley, upto 12 x 100kg TUT.

-Rope Straight Arm Pull Down/Through, upto 8 x 70kg.

-DB Preacher Curl, upto 10 x 18kg TUT.

-High Cable Bicep Curls, upto 25kg a side for 8 reps.

-Alt DB Curls, 100 rep monster set at 8kg only... PUMPED.

-Hyper Extensions, upto 10 x 20kg.

Couple of progress shots just now, camera is broken after DB dropped on it but can see some shape coming back but lots of work needed still.


----------



## Sweat

Only had time for 30 mins LISS CV this morning, so will throw in 20 mins later, likely HIIT.


----------



## Sweat

Sweat said:


> After guessing I was 20% BF yesterday I decided to check it and currently at 13% (12.96% to be exact). Think this is a little generous and would maybe add 2% to it. Top abs visible but holding belly and lower back fat. Arms, Legs fairly lean.
> 
> Used 9 point Parillo as always and measured by same person each time so can see movements.
> 
> Data as below.
> 
> View attachment 138711


3 weeks since I tested BF and it has dropped dramatically since then. The scales below are saying over 4.5% drop and put me at 8.5% BF but I definitely am more than that. I think true BF% at the moment is 11-13% or so, abs visible when tensed now.

As always I am more concerned about the movement than the absolute numbers as this should still show a realistic picture even if person doing it isn't trained in it if that makes sense.


----------



## Ginger Ben

8.5% would be awesome mate but with respect the person doing that test fvcked it up lol. I'd agree and say somewhere around 12% from what I've seen would be more realistic. HOwever as you say the numbers going down are what counts, hard work paying off! Keep it up!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> 8.5% would be awesome mate but with respect the person doing that test fvcked it up lol. I'd agree and say somewhere around 12% from what I've seen would be more realistic. HOwever as you say the numbers going down are what counts, hard work paying off! Keep it up!


Cheers c0cker, trending down is all that matters. Haha.

I am going to get a PT mate to do it for me tomorrow as well just out of curiosity to see how far off it is.

V. short term goal is sub 100kg and sub 10%!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Cheers c0cker, trending down is all that matters. Haha.
> 
> I am going to get a PT mate to do it for me tomorrow as well just out of curiosity to see how far off it is.
> 
> V. short term goal is sub 100kg and sub 10%!


That would be great mate, would look good at those stats.


----------



## Sweat

50 mins abs and 10 mins rear delts just completed as below:

-Hanging Knee Raises, BW x 15, BW+4kg x 15, BW +8kg x 15, BW + 12kg x 10. Last two sets PB's.

-Cable Crunches, 25 x 36kg, 25 x 50kg, 10 x 70kg. Low compared to normal, lacked energy after some macro changes.

-Side Bends, 20 x 30kg, 12 x 42kg.

-Machine Crunch, 25 x 80kg, 28 x 100kg drop into 26 x 70kg drop into 46 x 50kg. 100 rep set was nice.

-Lying Leg Raises, x 12, x 12. TUT.

-Lying Scissors, x 50, x 50. Constant tension.

-BB Twists, x 40, x 40. Really had obliques firing.

-Plank, x 60 secs, x 60 secs.

-Rear Cable Crossovers, 5 sets upto 6 x 37.5kg

-Face Pulls, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 64kg, 8 x 77kg. TUT.

Abs are defo bigger and stronger than before but not visible at same weight and total bodyfat %'s as last time, purely due to when I went off the rails I put all of the weight on mid riff I think so struggling to get rid of it. Just got to get very very lean this time I reckon.


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Back and Biceps tonight, as below:
> 
> -Wide Grip Pull Ups, sets of 6 reps only. Saw @loganator added these back in so thought I would too, weak as fvck on these mate!
> 
> -Hammer Strength Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs, upto 8 x 130kg.
> 
> -Rack Pulls, below knee, upto 230kg for reps.
> 
> -Chest Supported Wide Grip Row (Free weights), upto 6 x 80kg. PB.
> 
> -Wide Hammer Grip Pull Downs, upto 8 x 80kg TUT.
> 
> -Close Grip Low Pulley, upto 12 x 100kg TUT.
> 
> -Rope Straight Arm Pull Down/Through, upto 8 x 70kg.
> 
> -DB Preacher Curl, upto 10 x 18kg TUT.
> 
> -High Cable Bicep Curls, upto 25kg a side for 8 reps.
> 
> -Alt DB Curls, 100 rep monster set at 8kg only... PUMPED.
> 
> -Hyper Extensions, upto 10 x 20kg.
> 
> Couple of progress shots just now, camera is broken after DB dropped on it but can see some shape coming back but lots of work needed still.
> 
> View attachment 140138
> 
> 
> View attachment 140140


Perseverance will bring results with the chins mate , at least your giving them a go mate ;-)


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Perseverance will bring results with the chins mate , at least your giving them a go mate ;-)


Hopefully, cheers mate.


----------



## biglbs

Back is coming on mate,but it looks like you are having a p1ss in that pick bro:tongue:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Back is coming on mate,but it looks like you are having a p1ss in that pick bro:tongue:


LOL, it does actually! Two birds with one stone and all that!

Cheers buddy.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> LOL, it does actually! Two birds with one stone and all that!
> 
> Cheers buddy.


I'm JUST takin the p1ss too:lol:


----------



## Sweat

Weight coming off again nicely post sundays refeed, should be back under by 2moro and this weekend I am taming the refeed right down. 1000+g High GI carbs but no fats or anything in the mix.

Got carried away this morning with cardio and did 1 hour 20 mins in place of normal 50 mins daily, legs are tired now though. Good job it's boulders tonight so they can rest a bit.

Think will do mixture of LISS and Tabata for CV tomorrow morning and then Legs in the evening.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


>


Great movie.

How are you today jizz monkey?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great movie.
> 
> How are you today jizz monkey?


Hilarious, yeah I'm good thanks mate, cv done, fat/protein meals going in until around 4 then it's carb time! 

Back and bis tomorrow so looking forward to smashing last weeks weights


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hilarious, yeah I'm good thanks mate, cv done, fat/protein meals going in until around 4 then it's carb time!
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow so looking forward to smashing last weeks weights


Great stuff buddy.

Postmans just been to bring my knee straps so be trying those tomorrow, just got single ply.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great stuff buddy.
> 
> Postmans just been to bring my knee straps so be trying those tomorrow, just got single ply.


Cool, mine has just bought some Nik Wax so I can re waterproof my dog walking jacket...it's all go go go here! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows it going biyyy? no much pic whoring going on in here....you've changed


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going biyyy? no much pic whoring going on in here....you've changed


Skinny fat and nothing to whore, lol.

Will get some done shortly!

I'm good pal, how about you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Skinny fat and nothing to whore, lol.
> 
> Will get some done shortly!
> 
> I'm good pal, how about you?


augh im OK mate...everythings going braw except diet, training & sleep :lol: no been well but hopefully at the back end of it now & can crack on a normal


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> augh im OK mate...everythings going braw except diet, training & sleep :lol: no been well but hopefully at the back end of it now & can crack on a normal


AH that sucks mate, hopefully you've shake the illness now and can max the fvck out of this bulk of yours!!!

Shoulder press 50's before me if you can... i'm cutting severely tho so you might win...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> AH that sucks mate, hopefully you've shake the illness now and can max the fvck out of this bulk of yours!!!
> 
> Shoulder press 50's before me if you can... i'm cutting severely tho so you might win...


haha, can just manage the 40s for a set of 10....that's pre gear kicking in, doubtful ill get near the 50s....but ill be trying my darndest


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, can just manage the 40s for a set of 10....that's pre gear kicking in, doubtful ill get near the 50s....but ill be trying my darndest


Think I did 44 or 46's last week for 9-10 reps, shoulders tonight actually so going to try 50's if feeling strong.

Mainly hammering rear delts tonight though, Mountain Dog style, heavy/partials/massive reps/pure pain!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Think I did 44 or 46's last week for 9-10 reps, shoulders tonight actually so going to try 50's if feeling strong.
> 
> Mainly hammering rear delts tonight though, Mountain Dog style, heavy/partials/massive reps/pure pain!!!


mountain dog style?

you'll take shape quickly mate...got some cracking genetics. just don't knock yourself to fuk


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> mountain dog style?
> 
> you'll take shape quickly mate...got some cracking genetics. just don't knock yourself to fuk


Mountain Dog - AKA - John Meadows

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most.../shoulder_training_the_mountain_dog_way

Advocates both heavy AND high reps for growth. @Bad Alan and @Ginger Ben rates the guy.

I can't do his type of sessions every session but I throw them in one in four.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meadows rows for me as my opener tomorrow. Love them


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Meadows rows for me as my opener tomorrow. Love them


Liking the meadows rows myself mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Mountain Dog - AKA - John Meadows
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most.../shoulder_training_the_mountain_dog_way
> 
> Advocates both heavy AND high reps for growth. @Bad Alan and @Ginger Ben rates the guy.
> 
> I can't do his type of sessions every session but I throw them in one in four.





Ginger Ben said:


> Meadows rows for me as my opener tomorrow. Love them


fuk it...im adding them to mine. need a new back day anyway..

-meadow rows

-weighted chins

-DB pullovers

-straight arm lateral pushdowns!

saaweeeet.


----------



## Sweat

Went in to tonights session massively motivated and absolutely destroyed shoulders, threw up violently at one point and only taking in 2k calories so that is a waste! LOL.

Details as below:

-DB Shoulder Press, worked upto 5 x 50kg!!! PB BABY!!!! @JANIKvonD

-BB Press to Head, upto 8 x 110kg. Not a PB but not far off and good considering prior weights.

-Destroyers (from Mountain Dog), these are rear delt raises using dumbbells on a bench.... one mega agony set... 60 x 12kg... straight into 30 x 6kg... straight into 10 x 3kg with 2 second peak contraction held! Rear delts were most pumped I have ever had them. This also caused me to chunder!

-6 Ways Raises, just using 6kg's for 2 sets of 8 reps, but it is really 6 x that many reps.

-Rear Cable Flyes, upto 8 x 30kg with drop sets.

-Cheat 1 Arm Laterals, friend helping up but 2+ second negatives. 16 and 20kg's only.

-BB Shrugs, upto 8 x 190kg.

-DB Shrugs "super 8's", 8 reps holding it for 8 seconds contractions using 20kg's. Then a 60+ rep set pump using 20kg's.

Shoulders are in bits!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

I can feel your pain:beer:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I can feel your pain:beer:


Haha, thanks!

Was a monster session, think probably my best ever shoulder workout, just loved it in a sadistic painful as fvck way!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, thanks!
> 
> Was a monster session, think probably my best ever shoulder workout, just loved it in a sadistic painful as fvck way!


It is great when we hit that zone,the more pain --the better,impressive,liking your way of doing stuff...


----------



## Sweat

Right, was feeling mega deflated this morning, following a [email protected] nights sleep and also looking turd in the mirrror! Pep talk given by @Keeks and actually feeling better already, just need to try be more patient! Or I could follow @R0BLET genius advice of just cutting my daily calories to 1k for faster fat loss...

50 mins LISS CV done as per usual, 7% incline is now a lot easier, Heart Rate is 10 beats less than a couple weeks ago. Pushed to 9% for last 15 mins, although that does increase HR significantly.

Weight this morning 101.6kg, down 0.3kg water since yesterday.

*NEW PB!!!! - Slept from 11pm till 6am.... in that time woke up for 11 p1sses... ffs - NEW PB!!!*


----------



## Ginger Ben

What the fvck are you doing to need 11 pi55es during the night? That's daft on any level lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Right, was feeling mega deflated this morning, following a [email protected] nights sleep and also looking turd in the mirrror! Pep talk given by @Keeks and actually feeling better already, just need to try be more patient! Or I could follow @R0BLET genius advice of just cutting my daily calories to 1k for faster fat loss...
> 
> 50 mins LISS CV done as per usual, 7% incline is now a lot easier, Heart Rate is 10 beats less than a couple weeks ago. Pushed to 9% for last 15 mins, although that does increase HR significantly.
> 
> Weight this morning 101.6kg, down 0.3kg water since yesterday.
> 
> *NEW PB!!!! - Slept from 11pm till 6am.... in that time woke up for 11 p1sses... ffs - NEW PB!!!*


Píss off :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> What the fvck are you doing to need 11 pi55es during the night? That's daft on any level lol


High Vit C and between 6-8 liters water a day.

Might also of added in dandelion root recently... only for 3-4 days trial...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> High Vit C and between 6-8 liters water a day.
> 
> Might also of added in dandelion root recently... only for 3-4 days trial...


lol, muppet


----------



## Keeks

Anytime! But step away from the scales, and forget the numbers!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Anytime! But step away from the scales, and forget the numbers!!!!


Now picturing this as, but replacing "cookie jar" with "scales"... LOL


----------



## Sweat

The rather pooh morning turned even more sh1te when I went to a meeting to be told they are doing round of mass redundancies and i'm out! Just 11 months i've been there so first in first out etc.

Frustrating, but on the plus side had a slice of gluten free lemon cake (first diet deviation in 7 weeks)!!! Lush treat and will make use of it tonight while I am punishing my legs at the gym...


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk sake mate, that's p!sh! hopefully sumin pops up sharpish


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake mate, that's p!sh! hopefully sumin pops up sharpish


My c0ck when I drop this Cialis later!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> My c0ck when I drop this Cialis later!!


lol, tomorrow night maybe


----------



## Sweat




----------



## Sweat

Wasn't a complete waste of a day, might of lost my job but just had an ace leg workout!!

As below:

-Box Squats upto 170kg, on last rep of these I really struggled, form was rubbish, mate went to help me but I shouted at him i'm fine, reracked the bar, then fell to my knees with dots in vision, got back up and fell right back down again. ACE!

-GHR's, 4 sets of 8 reps, doing these better each week, almost 2 second negative now and minimal push on way up.

-Leg Ext, upto full stack easy for 12 reps holding them.

-DB Stiff LEgged Deadlifts, upto 10 x 32kg. Up on last week.

-Leg Curls, upto 12 x 85kg.

-Leg Extension DESTROYER set... 60 reps @ 40kg... into 30 reps @ 20kg... into 10 reps @ 10kg with peak contaction held for 2 seconds on last 10. PURE AGONY, legs were increda-pumped!

-Free Weight Calf Raise Machine, upto 10 x 5 plates (100kg).

Stretching and done!


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning @ 101.1kg, so down again, some vascularity coming back now in arms and shoulders. Sub 100 within next 7 days is plan and that is nice milestone. Then chasing sub 95kg.

30 mins LISS done this morning, will do another 30 mins pre Chest and Abs session early afternoon.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Weight this morning @ 101.1kg, so down again, some vascularity coming back now in arms and shoulders. Sub 100 within next 7 days is plan and that is nice milestone. Then chasing sub 95kg.
> 
> 30 mins LISS done this morning, will do another 30 mins pre Chest and Abs session early afternoon.


its official...as of yesterday....im heavier than you :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> its official...as of yesterday....im heavier than you :lol:


That is ace mate!! 

Everyone else is bulking but i'm cutting, not jelly of your eating at all!


----------



## Sweat

Did another 30 mins LISS CV this afternoon, in addition to some Chest and Abs.

-Incline DB Bench, just went light and high reps on 42kg's.

-Slight Inc DB Flyes, loads and loads and loads of reps like 60 per set for 3 sets at 12kg... fvck me 12kg is hard past 30-40.

-Hammer Grip Presses, just 20kg's for very slow TUT.

-Russian Twists, upto 12kg x 20

-Hanging Leg Raises, upto 12kg x 10

-Ab Crunch Machine, upto stack for failure @ approx 35 reps, then dropped twice for another 30 and 30.

Done, nice simple session.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Weight this morning @ 101.1kg, so down again, some vascularity coming back now in arms and shoulders. Sub 100 within next 7 days is plan and that is nice milestone. Then chasing sub 95kg.
> 
> 30 mins LISS done this morning, will do another 30 mins pre Chest and Abs session early afternoon.


I am only 50k heavier than you now:lol:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I am only 50k heavier than you now:lol:


You slacker!!! Need to get yourself on a bulk!!


----------



## Sweat

Worst night sleep so far in this 7 week prep, just starving I think and couldn't nod off till 4am. Crazy. Zopiclone will be smashed tonight.

Weight down to a new low though, 99.6kg!!! WHOOP WHOOP!

Thus refeed today, not had much so far, bit of a big breakfast which then sent me into a 3 hour kip. Then hitting the food at about 6-10 tonight.

Decided to have a full rest day today, not even any cardio. Body is just fvcked and needs a day to recharge I reckon.


----------



## Sweat

Weight at 99.9kg this morning, so just 0.3kg above pre refeed. Coming off faster now, body is a furnace. Lol.

Fasted CV done already as per usual, added GH into mix today as well for first time.

Took couple of pictures this morning, still got long way to go but making some ok progress in past 7 weeks of back at training after months off.

As below:



Yesterdays workout was chest, did upto sets of 5 reps at 200kg top half bench press, then lots of variations at 120-140kg. Done.


----------



## Sweat

Leg shot is too big of a file to upload so will sort it later

Skin looks in bad condition in above photo but is actually not, just the light. Got a few spots from before but mostly gone.


----------



## JANIKvonD

that's some good picture quality. lookin ggood brother :thumbup1:

whats this prep talk tho....u planning to compete?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Weight at 99.9kg this morning, so just 0.3kg above pre refeed. Coming off faster now, body is a furnace. Lol.
> 
> Fasted CV done already as per usual, added GH into mix today as well for first time.
> 
> Took couple of pictures this morning, still got long way to go but making some ok progress in past 7 weeks of back at training after months off.
> 
> As below:
> 
> View attachment 140572
> 
> 
> Yesterdays workout was chest, did upto sets of 5 reps at 200kg top half bench press, then lots of variations at 120-140kg. Done.


Looking superb mate,well done,cannot rep you again yet??!?!!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> that's some good picture quality. lookin ggood brother :thumbup1:
> 
> whats this prep talk tho....u planning to compete?


Thanks JvD! 

Just doing a cut but it is exact same as my 12 week prep I had planned out before. 5 weeks left. Hoping to get sub 8%. Then rebound calories in and lean bulk but want to stay sub 10%. Not interested in getting massive..



biglbs said:


> Looking superb mate,well done,cannot rep you again yet??!?!!


Thanks Tom! 2 stone of fat shifted in 7 weeks with minimal stims, still got another 1.5 stone to drop before christmas! GH might help a bit and some extra T3 / 2nd CV session is the plan.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Thanks JvD!
> 
> Just doing a cut but it is exact same as my 12 week prep I had planned out before. 5 weeks left. Hoping to get sub 8%. Then rebound calories in and lean bulk but want to stay sub 10%. *Not interested in getting massive..*
> 
> Thanks Tom! 2 stone of fat shifted in 7 weeks with minimal stims, still got another 1.5 stone to drop before christmas! GH might help a bit and some extra T3 / 2nd CV session is the plan.


im out. 

damn dude...u don't do sh!t by half :lol: I like it  what u running atm mate?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> im out.
> 
> damn dude...u don't do sh!t by half :lol: I like it  what u running atm mate?


Haha. Just want to be around 95-100kg with abs really.

Lose dose 1rip, with added 250mg pharma test. Half a dozen winny.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Haha. Just want to be around 95-100kg with abs really.
> 
> Lose dose 1rip, with added 250mg pharma test. Half a dozen winny.


I love the rip blends. pitty I cant use them :lol: you'll be there in no time mucker


----------



## Sweat

Back smashed today, was on fvckign fire, partner bailed again but smashed PB's anyway on just 1400 calories so far! 

As below:

-Hammer Str Lat Pull Down Wide, upto 5 x 170kg. *PB and over the moon*

-Shoulder Width Hammer Grip Lat Pull Down, stack (100kg) for sets. *PB and easy.*

-Low Pulley Row, stack (100kg) for sets, easy.

-Rear Delt Cable Crossovers, upto 7 x 35kg a side.

-Straight Arm Lat Pull down/through, upto stack (70kg) for 10. *PB.*

-Upright Rows, upto just 55kg x 10. Was fatiguing here a bit, but pushed on.

-Hyper Extensions, upto 10 x BW+15kg plate.

-Preacher DB curls, 2 light sets using 22kg DB's to finish!

All done in 1 hour so very little breaks. Liked skipping deadlifts for one session as everything else flew up.

Couple back shots just now, as always, need more weight off to see detail and bring in waist. Hopefully then I will get a nice V back.

Files keep erroring when trying to upload, does anyone know why? Error #2038. Whatever that is?! @Katy ?


----------



## Huntingground

Where are the pics  , I'm waiting.........

FFS, that is some volume mate, I'd be dead.


----------



## Sweat

Got round it by using snipping tool and print screen, but totally cack quality. They were only 1 mb each before so not size issue.


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Where are the pics  , I'm waiting.........
> 
> FFS, that is some volume mate, I'd be dead.


Chest shot from this morning on previous page, back shot above here. By the way back looks spotty but they are 98% freckles, lol.


----------



## Sweat

25 mins HIIT and 45 mins abs complete.

Feeling really iffy today, threw up yesterday and throat still swollen, also lethargic. MTFU simply required.


----------



## Sweat

Just tested BF, putting me around 10% mark, just over. I think I am actually 12% or so.

Using this to gauge target final cutting weight of approx 94kg, should be a true 6-8% at this weight.

Still holding majority of fat around mid riff with both abdominal and lower back measuring 14mm each on calipers, a 2mm reduction in past 10-12 days or so.

Guns shrinking too, but inevitable, cold they are now 17.75".

@R0BLET and @flinty90 21st December 9ish for a workout round your area if any of you free, or anyone else who lives close and fancies a session.


----------



## flinty90

Yes x


----------



## Sweat

50 mins fasted CV done, pushed the pace hard too, tired now.

Poor nights sleep again, just up to toilet 6+ times a night, race horse style! 

Weight is 99.5kg so a new low though so all worth it... haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD

strong muthafukka...170kg lat pulldown?!?! :lol:

looking good mate


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> strong muthafukka...170kg lat pulldown?!?! :lol:
> 
> looking good mate


Haha, yeah mate, was a fricking great workout, everything went well.

Shoulders tonight, going to do top head press first see how heavy I can go on that, 120 for reps should be doable (and I think a PB), if easy I go higher, then some dumbbells to isolate. Going to go for Shrugs PB too! 

How are you today mate?


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Chest shot from this morning on previous page, back shot above here. By the way back looks spotty but they are 98% freckles, lol.


Pics looking good, you have an awesome work ethic mate.


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Pics looking good, you have an awesome work ethic mate.


Thanks a lot mate on both accounts, the latter I think we both share, very much 0 or 100mph people! haha!

How are you today mate?


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Thanks a lot mate on both accounts, the latter I think we both share, very much 0 or 100mph people! haha!
> 
> How are you today mate?


Correct mate and it is all about chanelling it into the correct areas. For many years, all of my energy and resources were chanelled into partying etc and I look back now and think it was a waste. If only I had started gear at 21 and had been PL'ing for 20 years, I could be a beast now!!

All good, thanks mate, just did a mildly disappointing chest session, big test of injury is tomorrow, heavy squats so lets see how that goes.

Gutted over you losing job. Anything else out there, don't suppose you have started looking yet..........


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Correct mate and it is all about chanelling it into the correct areas. For many years, all of my energy and resources were chanelled into partying etc and I look back now and think it was a waste. If only I had started gear at 21 and had been PL'ing for 20 years, I could be a beast now!!
> 
> All good, thanks mate, just did a mildly disappointing chest session, big test of injury is tomorrow, heavy squats so lets see how that goes.
> 
> Gutted over you losing job. Anything else out there, don't suppose you have started looking yet..........


Your chest session seemed ok mate, still plenty of volume and only just missed the 166 I see. I'm going to retest bench 1rm in next 2 weeks, would be over moon if I got that. Thinking trying 160kg. Got 2 at that in the past but not been near in a while.

To be honest, there's plenty on the job market and i've got a fairly strong CV but thinking of a career change so going to take some time off and decide what I want to do. Will mean start a few pegs down the ladder whereever I go but if I enjoy it more it'll be reet!

I've got highish (20's) rep squats tomorrow so won't be too heavy. Tried those knee wraps I bought last week, really cannot get used to them, not sure if I had them on wrong or something, lol.

Enjoy legs tomorrow big guy.


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Your chest session seemed ok mate, still plenty of volume and only just missed the 166 I see. I'm going to retest bench 1rm in next 2 weeks, would be over moon if I got that. Thinking trying 160kg. Got 2 at that in the past but not been near in a while.
> 
> To be honest, there's plenty on the job market and i've got a fairly strong CV but thinking of a career change so going to take some time off and decide what I want to do. Will mean start a few pegs down the ladder whereever I go but if I enjoy it more it'll be reet!
> 
> I've got highish (20's) rep squats tomorrow so won't be too heavy. Tried those knee wraps I bought last week, really cannot get used to them, not sure if I had them on wrong or something, lol.
> 
> Enjoy legs tomorrow big guy.


Good luck on 160 mate, tag me when you do it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Haha, yeah mate, was a fricking great workout, everything went well.
> 
> Shoulders tonight, going to do top head press first see how heavy I can go on that, 120 for reps should be doable (and I think a PB), if easy I go higher, then some dumbbells to isolate. Going to go for Shrugs PB too!
> 
> How are you today mate?


sounds good mate! fuk sh!t up 

im OK mate...nursing some man flu. rest day today & mrs is working late...so get to chill infront of the ps3 & poke my erse for a bit


----------



## Sweat

8 week into significant calorie deficit and twice daily sessions and I set *not 1, not 2 but 3 all time PB's today!!*

Also solo trained AGAIN as partner bailed.

Shoulders as below:

-Top of Head BB Press, upto 8 x 120kg, 5 x 130kg, fail x 140kg. *The 130kg is PB all time.*

-DB Shoulder Press, nice and slow reps at light weight, 12 x 42kg's.

-Single Cable Side Raises, 3 second tut, 20kg for 10's.

-Facepulls s/set with Rear Cable Crossovers, 70kg on FP's and 25kg a side on rear's.

-Rear DB Flyes, upto 10 x 18kg, then drop set twice - *All time PB*

-BB Shrugs, upto 10 x 180kg, 6 x 220kg, 3 x 260kg. *260kg all time PB*

-Super Six Shrugs (SSS, made these up myself, haha), just sets of 6 reps holding contractions for 6 seconds. 3 sets @ 30kg DB's.

Stretching and done! Happy as fvck but literally shoulders and traps are completely in bits, overloaded and pumped! Winner!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work mate, imagine if you weren't half starved what you'd be shifting! Can't wait to see what you can do properly fuelled up


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds good mate! fuk sh!t up
> 
> im OK mate...nursing some man flu. rest day today & mrs is working late...so get to chill infront of the ps3 & poke my erse for a bit


That sucks Janik, i'm continually ill too recently, baby been at nursery like 3 months now and got every illness you can think of. Little sh1ts! 

Hope you feel better soon mate.



Ginger Ben said:


> Great work mate, imagine if you weren't half starved what you'd be shifting! Can't wait to see what you can do properly fuelled up


Thanks Ben.

Haha, I really cannot wait to actually have calorie surplus. Jan onwards lean bulk and then can start moving some decent weight hopefully. Really want to bring chest up, my weakest area to look at as am massively tricep / front deltoid dominant in pressing exercises.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> 8 week into significant calorie deficit and twice daily sessions and I set *not 1, not 2 but 3 all time PB's today!!*
> 
> Also solo trained AGAIN as partner bailed.
> 
> Shoulders as below:
> 
> -Top of Head BB Press, upto 8 x 120kg, 5 x 130kg, fail x 140kg. *The 130kg is PB all time.*
> 
> -DB Shoulder Press, nice and slow reps at light weight, 12 x 42kg's.
> 
> -Single Cable Side Raises, 3 second tut, 20kg for 10's.
> 
> -Facepulls s/set with Rear Cable Crossovers, 70kg on FP's and 25kg a side on rear's.
> 
> -Rear DB Flyes, upto 10 x 18kg, then drop set twice - *All time PB*
> 
> -BB Shrugs, upto 10 x 180kg, 6 x 220kg, 3 x 260kg. *260kg all time PB*
> 
> -Super Six Shrugs (SSS, made these up myself, haha), just sets of 6 reps holding contractions for 6 seconds. 3 sets @ 30kg DB's.
> 
> Stretching and done! Happy as fvck but literally shoulders and traps are completely in bits, overloaded and pumped! Winner!


Good work i am only 20k over that shoulder press,looking great man!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Good work i am only 20k over that shoulder press,looking great man!


Thanks a lot Tom! 

Fasted CV done today, did an extra 10 mins as was "enjoying myself so much". Lol, 1 hour at 140+ BPM.

Weight this morning down again at 99.1kg, or 15 stone 8 lbs for you old timers. Coming off slowly. Next big bench mark is 95kg which is just under 15 stone.

Rack pulls and abs at lunch.

Legs tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Still breathing hard as fvck, just did a session of rack pulls (below knee of course) in the garage, as below:

-10 x 60kg

-10 x 100kg

-6 x 140kg

-5 x 180kg

-5 x 220kg

-5 x 260kg *PB all time*, got really dizzy on last rep here.

-1 x 300kg, MOTHERFVCKER, over the moon, was sooo hard for me, blacked out after getting it, falling to knees, but still locked out and held it there basking in endorphines! haha

Done, hurt left forearm on last set but hoping nothing serious. Legs tonight, then guns tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat

Note to the above, CNS is hammered I think, shaking/shivering like fvck now, lol, what a fanny I am!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Note to the above, CNS is hammered I think, shaking/shivering like fvck now, lol, what a fanny I am!!!


Quick, emergency lettuce leaf!

lol, well done mate, that's a great effort. Amazing what a bit of goading can do!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Quick, emergency lettuce leaf!
> 
> lol, well done mate, that's a great effort. Amazing what a bit of goading can do!


Haha, so true, you text me laying down a challenge and rose to it, almost like having you here training with me! Cheers!

I actually had 10 almonds and a protein shake. Off for legs soon... caffiene needed!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Still breathing hard as fvck, just did a session of rack pulls (below knee of course) in the garage, as below:
> 
> -10 x 60kg
> 
> -10 x 100kg
> 
> -6 x 140kg
> 
> -5 x 180kg
> 
> -5 x 220kg
> 
> -5 x 260kg *PB all time*, got really dizzy on last rep here.
> 
> -1 x 300kg, MOTHERFVCKER, over the moon, was sooo hard for me, blacked out after getting it, falling to knees, but still locked out and held it there basking in endorphines! haha
> 
> Done, hurt left forearm on last set but hoping nothing serious. Legs tonight, then guns tomorrow.


Amazing strength,it's working a treat mate


----------



## Sweat

Fvck me, i am buggered, 3rd gym session of the day done, extended CV this morning, heavy rack pulls at lunch, then legs just now, stupid combo for the triple!! Haha.

In total today I have only had 45g carbs and about same fats. Energy is hard to come by, lol.

As below:

-BB Squats, just went light for 20 rep sets

-BB Lunges, just 50kg nice and slow

-Leg Press, upto 140kg x 14 TUT.

-Leg Extension, stack (100kg) for lots of sets, holding contractions

-Leg Curl, 85kg for 2-3 sets, again holding contraction

-GHR's, 3 x 12 reps.

-Abductors, upto stack (100kg) x 10.

-Adductors, upto stack (100kg) x 10 also.

-Free Weight Calf Machine, upto 100kg for 4 sets then drop set twice.

Can barely walk, better sleep well tonight, need it! 

Will come catch up in other journos now.


----------



## Sweat

Missed couple of updates, HIIT fasted done yesterday, was 25 mins total, with upto 19kph. Then did an hours abs, using ab slings, heavy ab workout, isometrics etc.

Today, did fast HIIT in the form of 6 x 100m sprints up a steep hill, jogging to bottom each time. Had done warm up before this and stretching as sprinting can be very high injury risk. Crazy after burn affect on fat loss I reckon.


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning at 99.7kg, which is nice to be under 100kg post yesterdays refeed. Didn't go mental on the sh1tload last night, mildest one yet, approx 6k calories in 3 hours.

55 mins LISS done this morning.

Started Letro yesterday too, tapering upto 2.5mg then staying there till this gyno hopefully goes. Hoping joints don't get too sore from Winny/Letro combo, will up Fish Oils, Condroitin and Clucosamine to try offset a bit.


----------



## Sweat

Chest tonight, did a high TUT session and started with flyes to pre fatigue so not heavy pressing but worked well. Triceps at end as well.

As below:

-Flyes, upto 10 x 35kg slow.

-Flat Bench, upto 8 x 110kg drop to 80kg for 4 drop to 60kg for another 4. Slow again.

-Inc Hammer Grip Press, upto 8 x 32kg's.

-Dead Stop Floor Flyes, upto 10 x 18kg.

-Cable Cross Overs, upto 8 x 30kg.

-Overhead Cable Rope Extension, upto stack (70kg) x 15 i think.

-Rope Kickbacks, upto 10 x 12kg, peak contraction held

-Reverse Grip Straight Bar Pushdowns, upto 50kg x 10 drop to 30kg x 8 drop to 8kg x 30.

Done and triceps pumped to buggery, but didn't actually look good, just big. Taped them when got in at just over 18's.


----------



## Sweat

Weight this morning is 98.4kg or 15 1/2 stone, 13.6kg/30lb's drop so far, avg of 3.75lb per week. Some of that being water of course.

Fasted CV done on indoor bike today, pushed pace hard for 50 mins, HR 145 BPM, 95+ RPM.

Back later today.


----------



## JANIKvonD

its fuking melting off mate! I cant wait to cut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> its fuking melting off mate! *I cant wait to cut *lol


Fpmsl - 4 weeks in to bulking, 2 weeks in to cutting you'll be all "I canne wait to bulk" :lol:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> its fuking melting off mate! I cant wait to cut lol


Haha, cheers, i'm obviously the opposite, cannot wait to get back to feeling full and being able to sleep through a full night without waking up starving loads! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Fpmsl - 4 weeks in to bulking, 2 weeks in to cutting you'll be all "I canne wait to bulk" :lol:


LOL.


----------



## Sweat

Hanging out my ar$e today, this shiz is getting tough, nay sleep, nay calories, lots of training.... winning combo! 

Anyway, back workout this avo as below:

-Hammer Strength Wide Grip Lat Pull Down, upto 6 x 160kg.

-Wide Grip Free Weight Row Machine, upto 4 x 85kg (too heavy, dropped ego out and took off 10 and repped out).

-Hammer Grip Pull Down, upto 10 x 80kg, very slow.

-Low Pulley Close Crip, upto 15 x 80kg slow.

-DB Rows, upto 10 x 50kg's

-Straight Arm Rope Pull Downs, upto 10 x 70kg.

-DB Preacher Curls, upto 8 x 16kg. Left forearm in pain following hurting it last week on heavy rack pulls.

-Alt DB's, just 10kg's high reps.

-High Pulley Cables, 2 sets @ 22kg's.

That's it.


----------



## Sweat

Struggle dragging myself to gym this morning but really enjoyed the workout.

Did a variation based on this:

http://www.t-nation.com/training/targeted-fat-mobilization

For adominal targeted fat loss (goes against the grain I know, but article seemed good and if nothing else a variation to fasted CV).

So in place of usual 50 mins fasted CV, I did:

-10 mins moderate CV

-3 mins non stop leg raises (had to rest couple times, got 70+ reps total)

-10 mins moderate CV

-3 mins machine crunch @ 70kg, got 115 reps.

-10 mins moderate CV

-3 mins alternating side bends with 24kg KB

-10 mins Moderate CV

-3 mins medley of Russian Twists (8kg KB), Planks, Scissor Kicks, non stop.

Was tough, the CV was around 140 BPM, the ab sections at 160-170 BPM.

Oh, weight this morning down to 98kg dead so another drop. Looking skinnier in face etc but very very flat due to no carbs.


----------



## Sweat

Copied off @loganator and threw in a 2nd leg session this week and just done squats on there own.

Warmed up with bar and 60kg.

Then did 20 sets of 5 reps per set at 120kg, was really good, v hard as not used to that volume on squats and no calories etc. Kept breaks to about 30 seconds, which isn't much.

Garage looked more like a sauna than a gym when finished, was sweating/steaming like a mofo.

Traps/shoulders hurting, going to have to look into how I was holding it.


----------



## Sweat

Just chipped my fvcking front tooth eating a chicken breast... WTF is that all about. Dentist can't see me till Friday either!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Copied off @loganator and threw in a 2nd leg session this week and just done squats on there own.
> 
> Warmed up with bar and 60kg.
> 
> Then did 20 sets of 5 reps per set at 120kg, was really good, v hard as not used to that volume on squats and no calories etc. Kept breaks to about 30 seconds, which isn't much.
> 
> Garage looked more like a sauna than a gym when finished, was sweating/steaming like a mofo.
> 
> Traps/shoulders hurting, going to have to look into how I was holding it.


It's a good little challenge doin 100 reps , if i'm healed by sat I will be doing it again with 150 on the bar , glutesvand hams have been really sore but was basically sore everywhere the night after inc quads , calfs , erector spinea and traps , can't beat it imo ;-) squattastic !


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> It's a good little challenge doin 100 reps , if i'm healed by sat I will be doing it again with 150 on the bar , glutesvand hams have been really sore but was basically sore everywhere the night after inc quads , calfs , erector spinea and traps , can't beat it imo ;-) squattastic !


It is pal, I enjoyed it. Defo making it a regular thing, trying 140kg next time.


----------



## Sweat

Weight down to 97.6kg this morning and waist coming in more.

Fasted CV I did a medley of machines, 12.5 mins on one then move onto another, goal to keep around 140-145 BPM but on xtrainer and stepper I struggled to keep below 160 even.

Tired as fvck.

Shoulders tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Really tough session, strength shocking, no energy and couldn't get a pump on at all. 24 more days of this cut left, roll on calorie surplus and carbbbbbsssss.

Shoulders as below:

-Top of head press, upto 8 x 120kg, 3 x 130kg (down on last week), triple drop set failure.

-Seated Side Laterals, upto 12 x 16kg's very strict and slow.

-Face Pulls, upto 10 x 70kg

-Rear Cable Crossovers, upto 8 x 25kg

-Rope Upright Rows, upto 10 x 70kg.

-Front DB Raises, just 2 sets at 10kg's.

-BB Shrugs, 5 sets at just 170kg.

-DB Shrugs (holding contraction for 6 seconds), 6 x 34kg, 6 x 40kg.

-Seated Side Laterals, 1 monster set of 60 x 8kg's. Hurts after all the rest of volume but still no pump, shoulders big but no deltoid separation at all.

Trained solo, very little breaks, so just 1 hour 20 mins.


----------



## Sweat

Just did BF% and it saying 9.18%, highly doubt this but important thing is that my 3 abdominal area measurements are each a couple mm reduced since 10 days ago which are only fatty area's really.


----------



## Sweat

Did small abs circuit this morning (20-25 mins), will do CV later, have to take baby to Dr's to sort out conjunctivitis. Fun.

Legs later also.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Did small abs circuit this morning (20-25 mins), will do CV later, have to take baby to Dr's to sort out conjunctivitis. Fun.
> 
> Legs later also.


Hope nipper is alright mate


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope nipper is alright mate


Cheers pal.

He's been given some eye drops, wasn't actually too bad this morning, so think going on it's own.

It doesn't even phase him anyway, nothing seems to, just laughs all the time and chases after me. Haha.


----------



## flinty90

hi mate sorry not popped in for a bit. up my own arris getting

to grips with my newfound buzz.. hope your ok brother x


----------



## Keeks

Hope little ones ok.

Try and forget the numbers too, put the work in like you're doing and you'll get there!


----------



## Sweat

@flinty90, i'm good ta mate, thanks for asking. Hope you are too.

@Keeks, he's better now thanks and i've got number OCD as you know, lol.

Todays update, basically was ill over weekend, full family thing, another bug from nursery, but used it as chance to just sleep and took in a lot more carbs than normal so weight is up a fair chunk today although condition not too bad.

Trained CV and Abs alternating this morning, so 10 mins CV at 140 BPM, then 3 mins abs at 180 BPM, repeated 4 times. Off to train chest later along with the rest of the nation...

Update shots below from Saturday morning, pre refeed so looking a bit flat but shape improving still so i'm happy with that.



3 more weeks hard dieting to go, hoping to finish at just under 15 stone, which will be 2.5 stone of fat down in 12 week cut along with some muscle gain too. See how I look and feel at end, if need be I may extend it 2 more weeks to get even more lean but not sure yet.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice semi in the second pic......:eek:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice semi in the second pic......:eek:


Was thinking of you of course princess... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Was thinking of you of course princess... x


 :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice semi in the second pic......:eek:


 mg: mg: Stop looking and complimenting mens crotch areas!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: Stop looking and complimenting mens crotch areas!!


Sorry, didn't mean to tread on your toes


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: Stop looking and complimenting mens crotch areas!!





Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to tread on your toes


Barely even a semi to be honest... :whistling: :devil2:


----------



## Sweat

Chest tonight, copied off @Ginger Ben push session from today for a change, was good.

As below:

-Plate Loaded Press, upto 8 x 120kg

-Guilituine Press, 3 sets of 10 x 60kg (really tight but good)

-Inc Hammer Grip Press DB's, upto 10 x 34kg's.

-Inc Bench Cable X-Overs, upto 10 x 20kg's

-Standing High Cable X-Overs, to 10 x 25kg's

-Straight Bar Push Downs, 3 sets of 20 x 70kg. Very light but doesn't go heavier so did high reps.

-Reverse Grip Single Arm Pushdown, upto 10 x 25kg.

Done and quick shot in changing rooms below, holding a lot of extra water post refeed weekend and looking a bit fat still but ah well...


----------



## Sweat

20 mint HIIT down this morning, avg just over 30 kph on bike, heart/lungs could handle faster easily but legs were very pumped/sore.

Flushed just over 3kg water yesterday, 10g vit C and 7-8 liters of water, so at 98.7kg this morning, just over 1kg to still come off before wed/thur to bring back to pre refeed then hopefully 1 more kg or so before sunday would be sweet.

Back / Biceps later, canny wait.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dandelion root extract is awesome for flushing water too mate, just one cap a day has me p1ssing twice as often as usual along with high water as usual


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Dandelion root extract is awesome for flushing water too mate, just one cap a day has me p1ssing twice as often as usual along with high water as usual


Had 4 of these too...


----------



## Sweat

Trained back last night, good session, as below:

-Hammer Str Lat Pull down, warm up then, 10 sets 10 reps at 100kg

-Ultra Wide Hammer Grip Lat Pull Down, 3 sets 8 reps at 85kg

-Deadlifts, just went upto 170kg for reps but then nose started pouring blood, so laid off these.

-Row Machine, 3 sets 10 reps, holding contraction at 60kg.

-Low Pulley Close Grip Row, 3 sets very slow 70kg.

-Straight Arm Rope Pulldowns/through, 4 sets 10 reps upto 70kg, lats flaring at this point.

-Rope Curls, 4 sets, 10 reps, upto 60kg

-High Cables Curls, 4 sets, upto 25 kg an arm.

-Alt DB, 16kg x 15 drop to 10kg x 10 drop to 6kg x 15. Repeated it again with slightly less reps.

Done.

This morning weight is 98kg to the dot, so most of extended refeed damage is undone. Haha.

Slept well last night (use of sleepers but still good night).

Fasted CV this morning was 1 hour 20 mins worth, flagging a bit near end of this if honest. Had shake and then did 20-25 mins of heavy abs, consisting of Woodchoppers, 77kg Cable Crunchs, BB Twists and Contraction held for 6 seconds on 100kg crunch machine for reps.

Done for today too.


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one mate. You've lost some blubber, probably what I need to do more tbh. subbed


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one mate. You've lost some blubber, probably what I need to do more tbh. subbed


Welcome in.

Thanks pal, it's defo easier to put on the fat than lose it in my case, haha! What you weighing in at?

Got another 3-4kg to drop in next 2.5 weeks, that's the goal at least.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sweat said:


> Welcome in.
> 
> Thanks pal, it's defo easier to put on the fat than lose it in my case, haha! What you weighing in at?
> 
> Got another 3-4kg to drop in next 2.5 weeks, that's the goal at least.


15 8 at the mo. Lost about 2 stone of fat in last two years, I don't want my beer belly back.

Was 14 13 at the start of Jan's bulk thread, so just lean bulking. 20-30 mins HIIT cardio on non gym days. Will cut Apr/May time again


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> 15 8 at the mo. Lost about 2 stone of fat in last two years, I don't want my beer belly back.
> 
> Was 14 13 at the start of Jan's bulk thread, so just lean bulking. 20-30 mins HIIT cardio on non gym days. Will cut Apr/May time again


Awesome work on that fat loss mate, and SNAP to not wanting the belly back either.

Got a journo or just using the group based bulking thread?

I plan to start very lean bulking in Jan onwards, with goals of pushing strength up a bit.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sweat said:


> Awesome work on that fat loss mate, and SNAP to not wanting the belly back either.
> 
> Got a journo or just using the group based bulking thread?
> 
> I plan to start very lean bulking in Jan onwards, with goals of pushing strength up a bit.


Cheers matey, :thumb:

Just got pics in that Bulk thread, no journo. Shoulder injury at the mo so front looks at bit sh1t. Legs & back are doing well though. Loving my squats.

Aim to stay flat belly till end of bulk and then lose my love handles which I'm still carrying around.


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers matey, :thumb:
> 
> Just got pics in that Bulk thread, no journo. Shoulder injury at the mo so front looks at bit sh1t. Legs & back are doing well though. Loving my squats.
> 
> Aim to stay flat belly till end of bulk and then lose my love handles which I'm still carrying around.


I had bad RC injury last year but do tons of YTWL's, Dislocations and very light stuff now and no issues so far.

Will check out the bulk thread pal. You wrote your PEDs on there? Presuming you use them...


----------



## sxbarnes

Sweat said:


> I had bad RC injury last year but do tons of YTWL's, Dislocations and very light stuff now and no issues so far.
> 
> Will check out the bulk thread pal. You wrote your PEDs on there? Presuming you use them...


Cheers for that. Nah am pretty natty mate. Some OTC stuff but work dictates:cursing: Doesn't bloody help does it


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers for that. Nah am pretty natty mate. Some OTC stuff but work dictates:cursing: Doesn't bloody help does it


Ah, that's a shame, tested at work I presume? My work would sack me but never test, just don't post face on forums. Haha.

You look in good shape on photo's mate, especially as natty. Keep it up!


----------



## sxbarnes

Sweat said:


> Ah, that's a shame, tested at work I presume? My work would sack me but never test, just don't post face on forums. Haha.
> 
> You look in good shape on photo's mate, especially as natty. Keep it up!


Cheers mate. Yeah, same here. random tests, p1ss tests, sponge in the mouth tests anything positive for whatever reason. Sacked!


----------



## Sweat

Sh1te nights sleep, fvcking heavy dieting, stims, tren, crying baby... sigh!!

On flipside weight is 97.3kg today so a new low, need to keep pushing hard for next 2 weeks 3 days and then can chill a bit.

Fasted CV done in the form of Hill Sprints IN THE WIND *WHILST PUSHING A BABY!!* Got some right weird looks from people as the hill is also at some traffic lights, so they just see this lunatic sprinting up with buggy, turning around and walking down to do it all again!! Haha. 25 mins of this done. Will throw in 2nd CV session later as well as shoulders.


----------



## sxbarnes

What weight you aiming for? Can't be much further to go?


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> What weight you aiming for? Can't be much further to go?


Hi mate, initial target for the 12 weeks was to get to 95kg, so a 17kg drop. This was based on rough BF% estimates to what i'd need to be to have 8% with my LMM. I now think I might need to go a bit further to say 93kg but will see soon.

Weight today is 96.7kg, pleased with that.

Gym updates:

Shoulders last night was done in garage as tree had blown into gym so closed.

-Seated Lateral Raises, 10 sets 10 reps at 15kg a side... OUCH!

-OHP, just 60kg but slow.

-Battle Ropes, all out for 30 secs x 3! FACK ME, hurt!!!!

-Rear DB Raises, 3 sets 12 reps at 10kg's.

-BB Shrugs, 6-7 sets @ just 160kg for 8 reps.

Shortish workout, not my best as was shattered but still gave it my all.

Fasted CV this morning in the form of 25 mins HIIT on static bike, the middle section was 1 min full sprints high resistance, 1m30s recovery medium resistance, repeated 6 times. Avg pac was 40kph, sprints were 50-60kph. HR was very high as expected and quads on fire.

Going to blast ABs at lunch and then Legs tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Went to do Abs and Bi's this avo and body crashed, tried ploughing through it 3 times but had to call it after 55 mins. Ended up laid on sofa when got home, with blanket round me while I was shaking/high heart rate/nauseous and also threw up 3 times.

Workout as below (supersetted Abs with bi's, so no rest periods):

-Cable Crunches, 8 sets for 15 reps at 85kg

-Preacher DB's, upto 16kg's.

-Alt Cable Crunches, 3 sets 40kg

-Alt DB Curls (peak contraction held), 4 sets upto 10 x 26kg's.

-Knee Raises (twisting pelvis fulling up and holding), 3 x 15

-BB Twists, x40

-KB Side Bends, 20 x 28kg

-DB Preacher Monster set, 60 x 10kg, 30 x 6kg, 10 x 4kg. 4kg's increda slow, this was very hard set, power vein popping!

-Seated Crunch, 6 x 100kg (6 second contraction held)

-Scissor Kicks, x 40.

Training legs tomorrow at a new gym I got an invite to, meant to be really good but wouldn't switch as too far for twice daily sessions.


----------



## TELBOR

Safe to see your pushing your body too far mate.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Safe to see your pushing your body too far mate.


It's meant to be hard at this point I think, if not everyone would be massive like you pal! 

10 weeks down, 2 more to go then back to normality.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> It's meant to be hard at this point I think, if not everyone would be massive like you pal!
> 
> 10 weeks down, 2 more to go then back to normality.


What's meant to be hard? Olympia I imagine is hard pmsl

I don't claim to be massive, a massive nob head yes 

Just take it easy mate, that's all.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What's meant to be hard? Olympia I imagine is hard pmsl
> 
> I don't claim to be massive, a massive nob head yes
> 
> *Just take it easy mate, that's all.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> This ^^^^^^ Seriously, take it easy and chill a little. Your not prepping for a comp, so just relax a little, sounds like your body is struggling and yes its hard, but then again, you have to listen to your body and not push it so much that your body just ends up giving up. Chill!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thanks for the concern both, appreciate it.
> 
> Ummmm, I might get a tad carried away at times... :whistling:
> 
> Just set myself a challenge and trying to hit it, but will try chill a bit as well.
> 
> Also I am blaming TPW for feeling crud earlier, I think I massively overdosed on green tea, they didn't include a spoon and I took a semi heaped teaspoon (approx 5g and RDA is 100-300mg), brain not functioning, lol.


----------



## Sweat

50 mins fasted CV done in form of hill walking, legs are bit fatigued and joints hurting a little too.

Legs session later, umming and ahhing if to do squats, if I do will wear wraps to minimise knee strain.


----------



## flinty90

yes sweat fcukin take it easy now and again or we will come and kick you in your sultana bag ya cnut X


----------



## TELBOR

@Keeks and @liam0810 you approve of his new hair cut ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks and @liam0810 you approve of his new hair cut ?


Pmsl you mean the "pasty"


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks and @liam0810 you approve of his new hair cut ?


I don't lol


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yes sweat fcukin take it easy now and again or we will come and kick you in your sultana bag ya cnut X


Haha, thanks mate, was stressing myself out and getting annoyed with feeling that i'm not doing enough but after chat with Will I now decided to change up training and go into DY style high intensity for final weeks



R0BLET said:


> @Keeks and @liam0810 you approve of his new hair cut ?


Yes they love it! As do you!



Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl you mean the "pasty"


Not taking hair advice from grade 2 all over boy! 



Bad Alan said:


> I don't lol


Lies, you love it too! Starting DY tomorrow pal, starting it with Legs rather than the std Chest Mondays.

General update:

-Did leg session yesterday but nothing to write home about

-Done CV this morning

-Hosting Xmas baby party in 44 mins... 20+ sub 1 year old babies... carnage! 

Have a good day all.


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> I don't lol


Good!

I thought One Direction had gone all PC and recruited a ginger


----------



## Sweat

Feeling a lot more positive today, i've got to learn to occasionally pat myself on back and be happy with progress so far rather than beating myself up over not having full abs. I've dropped over 2 stone of fat easily and gained some muscle too, as well as setting several all time PB's. All since 10 weeks ago after 6 month lay off.

Still going to be hitting training mega hard but what comes will come.

Weight today is 97kg. Done 42 mins HIIT on bike.

Starting DY Blood and Guts later today... canny wait.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sweat said:


> Feeling a lot more positive today, i've got to learn to occasionally pat myself on back and be happy with progress so far rather than beating myself up over not having full abs. I've dropped over 2 stone of fat easily and gained some muscle too, as well as setting several all time PB's. All since 10 weeks ago after 6 month lay off.
> 
> Still going to be hitting training mega hard but what comes will come.
> 
> Weight today is 97kg. Done 42 mins HIIT on bike.
> 
> Starting DY Blood and Guts later today... canny wait.


You're doing fantastically well mate, if your body is saying calm down a bit then a little rest is needed.You'll be laughing about this in a few months:thumb:


----------



## Sweat

2nd update of today, did another 30 mins LISS CV this afternoon, just power walking with baby at speed where sweat on.

Started Blood and Guts tonight, did Shoulders and Triceps tonight, didn't have a training partner but just pushed everything to complete failure and really enjoyed it. Pace was relentless.

As below:

-DB Shoulder Press, working set 6 x 46kg's. Very clean, could of got 8 but trap twitched awkwardly, will up weight next week.

-DB Side Laterals, working set 9 x 20kg's + 3 partials

-Low Pulley Lateral, 9 x 18kg very slow

-Reverse DB Flyes, working set 10 x 18kg's.

Small break as per program

-Tricep Pushdown, working set 11 x 91kg

-Lying Tricep Extension, working set 10 x 55kg

Standing DB Overhead Tricep Press, working set 10 x 37.5kg

Really good workout, although no PB's it is new programme and most exercises be up next week. Vascular tonight, including face which just isn't a good look!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks and @liam0810 you approve of his new hair cut ?


It's better then some he's had in the past! At least he's not dyed it blond and doesn't look like a Yaz reject


----------



## sxbarnes

Done that ytwl today. Was knackered with the 5kg dbs! Seems to have worked, so will stick at it. Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Good evening all,

Been a long ar$e time since I posted on here, various ups and downs in past year, alcohol addiction, some very low points emotionally and the like. I am feeling better than I have in a long time, not 100% but defo better. I've been reading journals still though and also in contact with some of you outta here. I've been back consistently training for past 3-4 months, nowhere near in shape compared to a lot of ya but really enjoying a mixture of Oly Lifting, Powerlifting, Crossfit, BBing and Endurance. No gear since last year, using Osterine at moment on v gradual cut.

Training 6 days a week, 2-3 sessions a day, eating 2600 cals on avg, 1 refeed a week, weighing in at 96kg this morning, approx 12% BF or so.

Hope everyone is well!

Sweat,

x


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see you back mate


----------

